# Software Update: HR20 - 0xE3 Issue Thread



## Earl Bonovich

New Software 10/19/2006 -0xE3
Manufacture 700 - 0xE3

---------------
Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=695083

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted
*

Note: This is going to be a STAGGERED rollout starting in the Pacific Timezone. It may take a few days for everyone to receive the update.

Note #2: This time; In this thread... Please list your HDMI issues. To help identify them, put *HDMI ISSUE* as the first line of your post. Then list your Make/Model of your TV.. and then describe your issue.

Note #3: Please, when listing a problem.... try to get as specific as possible... Saying "It Froze" and that it is, does no good in helping finding the cause. Saying: "It frozen, when I was recording MPEG-4 NBC Chicago, and I was re-organizing my Series Links"... helps in finding a combination that can recreate an issue.

*Previous Version Thread:*
Version 0xDC (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (9/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (9/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (9/1/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*


----------



## PoitNarf

I knew it! Staggered update? BAH! 

I _*love*_ everything listed in the release notes btw


----------



## Earl Bonovich

PoitNarf said:


> I knew it! Staggered update? BAH!


Too many HR20's getting out there...
At least for right now, it shouldn't take too long to get it out there.


----------



## SolidState

Just downloaded the new software 0xE3. 

It began right at 4am.

Reciever is still booting from the download as I type...

Huntington Beach, CA


----------



## rtphokie

Whats the recommendation on leaving the box on or not? Does it make a difference on when you get the software update?


----------



## Chris Blount

rtphokie said:


> Whats the recommendation on leaving the box on or not? Does it make a difference on when you get the software update?


No, it makes no difference.


----------



## Dyno Don

I am in the SF Bay Area, got it at 4:17 am. Last nights Leno scans ffwd and back MUCH MUCH better, no breakup, no looping. Leno was a real problem before.

Thanks D*. and thanks Earl, for your great work here. I don't mind testing at all, if I know they are listening.

Don


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I've moved the bulk of the threads here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67817

0xE3 Anticipation Thread.

Let's please keep this one to items and issues AFTER you have 0xE3


----------



## mntbikejack

Has the huge “Searching for satellite on 2” message been fixed?


----------



## bbroach

Dyno Don said:


> I am in the SF Bay Area, got it at 4:17 am. Last nights Leno scans ffwd and back MUCH MUCH better, no breakup, no looping. Leno was a real problem before.
> Don


I also have 00E3 since just after 4:00 AM; trick play features in MP4 are much improved - the occasional pink ff box is still with us... :lol:. Skip to tick mark (ff > 3 sec) works while on the buffer (minor tics/15 min). Replay & slip > 3sec jump back & forth to major tic marks (hour marks on my current buffer). Extremely cool. I don't use CC, so I have no info on that. No blocking noticed in buffered or recorded MP4. All in all, major improvements, no new bugs evident as of yet. Nice work, people; go home & get some sleep.

regards, billb....


----------



## rlockshin

Can you force your box to receive the update or is it best to wait until D sends it to you?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

rlockshin said:


> Can you force your box to receive the update or is it best to wait until D sends it to you?


Ultimately, the box will not update unless your box has been authorized to do so. And once it is authorized, it will update usually within a couple hours.

So sure, you can try to force it, but no guarantee that it will come down.
And there really is no way to "check" if you have been authorized or not except for trying


----------



## Earl Bonovich

mntbikejack said:


> Has the huge "Searching for satellite on 2" message been fixed?


Not "specifically", but they did have a catch-all line item... Misc.
I didn't get any specifics on what is part of the "misc" category.


----------



## Doug Brott

*HDMI issue - 0xE3*
Sharp Aquos
LC45GD4U

Minimal issue, but same problem as before. When HR20 powers on for the first time after a reset, the video/audio cycles on and off. The display will be on for a few seconds (3-5) and then switch off for a couple of seconds (1-2). This sequence repeats itself often.

My workaround that seems to fix it until the next reset is to unplug the HDMI connection (while everything is powered on), wait a 5-10 seconds and then plug it back in.


----------



## cal87

Just did a quick check.

Native mode is no faster. The resolution lights don't seem to jump around as much, but still takes the same long time - 6-8 seconds for me.


----------



## FilmMixer

mntbikejack said:


> Has the huge "Searching for satellite on 2" message been fixed?


As soon as I turned mine on this morning, it had a Searching for Sat 2 message as I was watching live tv.. went into Sat setup, looked at strength, and the message is gone.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

FilmMixer said:


> As soon as I turned mine on this morning, it had a Searching for Sat 2 message as I was watching live tv.. went into Sat setup, looked at strength, and the message is gone.


Had your's been updated to 0xE3 yet?


----------



## FilmMixer

Found a new problem... 

Started to PB and MPEG4 recording from 2 days ago... try to fast forward at the beginning.. the display says 1x.... stops immediately and then starts over... can't fast forward from the beginning.. have to let it play for 10 seconds before trickplay works  Fine with MPEG 2 recordings... have to see if new recordings have the problem.

Earl... Both HR20's updated this morning.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

FilmMixer said:


> Found a new problem...
> 
> Started to PB and MPEG4 recording from 2 days ago... try to fast forward at the beginning.. the display says 1x.... stops immediately and then starts over... can't fast forward from the beginning.. have to let it play for 10 seconds before trickplay works
> 
> Earl... Both HR20's updated this morning.


Channel? Program? 
Does it happen on all programs, or just that one.

Also, if you could try a new MPEG-4 recording, something recording post 0xE3 (just trying to rule out a bad recording vs a playback issue)

Also what does 30s SLIP do instead of FF right at the start.


----------



## FilmMixer

Earl Bonovich said:


> Channel? Program?
> Does it happen on all programs, or just that one.
> 
> Also, if you could try a new MPEG-4 recording, something recording post 0xE3 (just trying to rule out a bad recording vs a playback issue)
> 
> Also what does 30s SLIP do instead of FF right at the start.


KCBS... latest recording in VOD.. weird.. Tried other MPEG 4 recordings... they are ok. We'll see if the new episode today does the same thing.

Also noticed that the pink PLAY > indicator is present.

The trick play performance is just as i remeber it was before the last update


----------



## FilmMixer

Earl Bonovich said:


> Channel? Program?
> Does it happen on all programs, or just that one.
> 
> Also, if you could try a new MPEG-4 recording, something recording post 0xE3 (just trying to rule out a bad recording vs a playback issue)
> 
> Also what does 30s SLIP do instead of FF right at the start.


Earl.. I tried 30s slip.. I get the Would You Like to Delete dialog!!! Before you ask, it is at the start of the program.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

FilmMixer said:


> Earl.. I tried 30s slip.. I get the Would You Like to Delete dialog!!! Before you ask, it is at the start of the program.


Hmm.. Odd.. I wonder if something happened on the recording.


----------



## Howie

I got the update last night. I watched part of Ugly Betty from the San Francisco mpg4 feed from last night. The FF seems to work as it did before last week's software - much better. I use the 3x FF/several jump backs technique to skip commercials, and it seemed like the jump back button didn't go back as far as it did previously, but I hadn't had my morning coffee yet and maybe I was just slow coming out of FF. I didn't try the 30s slip.


----------



## Doug Brott

Howie said:


> I got the update last night. I watched part of Ugly Betty from the San Francisco mpg4 feed from last night. The FF seems to work as it did before last week's software - much better. I use the 3x FF/several jump backs technique to skip commercials, and it seemed like the jump back button didn't go back as far as it did previously, but I hadn't had my morning coffee yet and maybe I was just slow coming out of FF. I didn't try the 30s slip.


I did a cursory check earlier this morning and I would agree that FF/RW seems to work as expected. Not only did it not frame loop, but it also seemed to display smoothly (at lest more so than 0xDC). I'll have to spend more time on it to get a better feel for how it is working.


----------



## sandiegojoe

watched mpg4 my name is earl taped before the update this morning. FFWD worked great.

I can start recording my locals again rather than the nationals.

Great job so far. I'm happy.


----------



## markf

I got the latest update early this morning as well. Trick play does seem better.

One problem that has persisted since I received the box several updates ago is that any time the box is rebooted (well, with an update, since those are the only times it's been rebooted), my manual recording is completely messed up. I have it set to record the Daily Show on comedy central. The recording is M-F, 8pm, 31 minutes long. As soon as the box is upgraded, all future scheduled recordings are lost and I have to cancel and re-setup the manual recording.


----------



## hasan

markf said:


> I got the latest update early this morning as well. Trick play does seem better.
> 
> One problem that has persisted since I received the box several updates ago is that any time the box is rebooted (well, with an update, since those are the only times it's been rebooted), my manual recording is completely messed up. I have it set to record the Daily Show on comedy central. The recording is M-F, 8pm, 31 minutes long. As soon as the box is upgraded, all future scheduled recordings are lost and I have to cancel and re-setup the manual recording.


The future shows aren't in the Guide right away after a reboot. Everything in this box seems to revolve around the Guide. Wait for it to fully repopulate and see if things get back they way you wanted. Otherwise, kill the manual record you set up and redo it.

There have been significant problems prior to this release (0xe3) with manual series recording ...single manual records work fine, but multiples have not. We'll see if this update fixes it.


----------



## grate88

I can't comment on function yet as my 3 year old has commandeered the big screen this AM. But I am calling this the "Moral Majority" update as the system arbitrarily decided I wanted certain content blocked.

When checking the info page as I always do to make sure I got the update (I did at 4:17am) I notice a strange red icon next to blocked content for the first time - Then had to search to find the place in parental controls to unblock all.

Nice to know the tech folks are looking out for my kids - I really didn't care until he was old enough to work the remote.


----------



## Doug Brott

grate88 said:


> I can't comment on function yet as my 3 year old has commandeered the big screen this AM. But I am calling this the "Moral Majority" update as the system arbitrarily decided I wanted certain content blocked.
> 
> When checking the info page as I always do to make sure I got the update (I did at 4:17am) I notice a strange red icon next to blocked content for the first time - Then had to search to find the place in parental controls to unblock all.
> 
> Nice to know the tech folks are looking out for my kids - I really didn't care until he was old enough to work the remote.


I don't recall having this problem, but I only spent a few minutes at the controls this morning. Is there any chance that someone (even your 3-year old) did this accidentally? I don't even know the sequence to get there, so it may be hard enough to not happen by accident.


----------



## markf

hasan said:


> The future shows aren't in the Guide right away after a reboot. Everything in this box seems to revolve around the Guide. Wait for it to fully repopulate and see if things get back they way you wanted. Otherwise, kill the manual record you set up and redo it.
> 
> There have been significant problems prior to this release (0xe3) with manual series recording ...single manual records work fine, but multiples have not. We'll see if this update fixes it.


For the past several updates, I've waited several days for it to fix itself, with no luck. This morning I went ahead and re-did the manual recording. There were no upcoming scheduled recordings.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

grate88 said:


> When checking the info page as I always do to make sure I got the update (I did at 4:17am) I notice a strange red icon next to blocked content for the first time - Then had to search to find the place in parental controls to unblock all.


Can you take a screen shot of it... 
This is probably one of the GUI Polishing items they added.


----------



## grate88

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can you take a screen shot of it...
> This is probably one of the GUI Polishing items they added.


I already reset it, but when you hit menu then sat-info twice to populate the internal specs.

It shows the current build
internal temp
etc

There are green circles next to all allowed options for content - always have been.
but there was one red one with a line diagonally across (never had it before) next to content.

No channels were blocked - just content.

I went into parentals and found that nc-17 and X were blocked on movies and then in a sub folder TV - a few items tv-ma I believe had the sme icon - just had to uncheck them.

Went back to the info page and all was green dots again.


----------



## grate88

brott said:


> I don't recall having this problem, but I only spent a few minutes at the controls this morning. Is there any chance that someone (even your 3-year old) did this accidentally? I don't even know the sequence to get there, so it may be hard enough to not happen by accident.


Even he's not smart enough to just turn off the stuff he shouldn't watch.


----------



## HaiChinGow

grate88 said:


> I can't comment on function yet as my 3 year old has commandeered the big screen this AM. But I am calling this the "Moral Majority" update as the system arbitrarily decided I wanted certain content blocked.
> 
> When checking the info page as I always do to make sure I got the update (I did at 4:17am) I notice a strange red icon next to blocked content for the first time - Then had to search to find the place in parental controls to unblock all.
> 
> Nice to know the tech folks are looking out for my kids - I really didn't care until he was old enough to work the remote.


I saw the same thing. NC-17, X and MA were all blocked by default. I never set any restrictions, but I am wondering if someone had set them, did this update change them?


----------



## deecee98

received the update early this am, have not noticed any faster resolution change - still takes approx 4-5 seconds to change channels & receive programming (native set to off; using HDMI)....HR10-250 seemed a lot faster

any help ?


----------



## grate88

HaiChinGow said:


> I saw the same thing. NC-17, X and MA were all blocked by default. I never set any restrictions, but I am wondering if someone had set them, did this update change them?


This may tick a few people off when they go to record a tv-ma show and can't figure out WTF the dvr won't let them.


----------



## HaiChinGow

MPEG-4 trick play is improved. 

Resolution changes are faster, especially when going from one channel to another with the same resolution. Channels changes that switch resolution are faster but still spend some time "hunting".

Noticed that some content had been blocked by default,

Interactive: All information set for weather was removed. Had to re-enter zip code and additional cities again.

Not sure if it happened in this release, but the Yellow button mutes audio.


----------



## hasan

HaiChinGow said:


> MPEG-4 trick play is improved.
> 
> Resolution changes are faster, especially when going from one channel to another with the same resolution. Channels changes that switch resolution are faster but still spend some time "hunting".
> 
> Noticed that some content had been blocked by default,
> 
> Interactive: All information set for weather was removed. Had to re-enter zip code and additional cities again.
> 
> Not sure if it happened in this release, but the Yellow button mutes audio.


Nope, the yellow button muted several versions ago.


----------



## mooniac

deecee98 said:


> received the update early this am, have not noticed any faster resolution change - still takes approx 4-5 seconds to change channels & receive programming (native set to off; using HDMI)....HR10-250 seemed a lot faster
> 
> any help ?


Huh, that's off because after the update I noticed the native resolution change to be MUCH faster and MUCH less jerky. It used to take about 8-10 seconds and go through several changes and screen flickers until it settled down. Now it takes about 3 seconds and is nice and smooth.

Also, other than audio drop outs on my local ABC station during the news this morning (which seemed to go away after switching to a non-HD channel) everything else about this release seems much improved.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HaiChinGow said:


> Not sure if it happened in this release, but the Yellow button mutes audio.


Yellow button actually toggles between the audio tracks.
Some programs are incorrectly coded to say they have more then one audio track. So when you hit the button, you go to a track that is empty


----------



## TomF

grate88 said:


> When checking the info page as I always do to make sure I got the update (I did at 4:17am) I notice a strange red icon next to blocked content for the first time - Then had to search to find the place in parental controls to unblock all.


I didn't notice this on the info page, but after seeing this post, I went into the Parental section and noticed that all content was blocked for Movies. This was definitely a change as I had unblocked everything when initially setting up the box almost two weeks ago.

FF & RW seem to work as desired, much smoother and more watchable than the last release. Hard to compare with two releases ago, as I got the 0xDC about 36 hours after the box was installed. I noticed that 30 second slip occasionally paused momentarily while "slipping".

4:17 AM seems to be the magic time for the Best Coast since I got it at the same exact time, as several other posters have indicated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

glennb said:


> I thought Earl said - PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread.


I actually left that one there on purpose, as it was the first person to report it actually out in the field.

In general yes, I don't want this thread to become a "installation map" of where it has rolled out, and where it hasn't.


----------



## HaiChinGow

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yellow button actually toggles between the audio tracks.
> Some programs are incorrectly coded to say they have more then one audio track. So when you hit the button, you go to a track that is empty


Thanks for the clarification(s).

Also, wanted to point out that I am using Component not HDMI. Your Mileage May Vary if using HDMI for resolution changes.


----------



## TomF

HaiChinGow said:


> Interactive: All information set for weather was removed. Had to re-enter zip code and additional cities again.


Same here, had several favorite ski and vacation destinations set, had to redo them all.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

TomF said:


> Same here, had several favorite ski and vacation destinations set, had to redo them all.


That happens every time you restart the unit.
It is not related to the software update...


----------



## mweldridge

grate88 said:


> I already reset it, but when you hit menu then sat-info twice to populate the internal specs.
> 
> It shows the current build
> internal temp
> etc
> 
> There are green circles next to all allowed options for content - always have been.
> but there was one red one with a line diagonally across (never had it before) next to content.
> 
> No channels were blocked - just content.
> 
> I went into parentals and found that nc-17 and X were blocked on movies and then in a sub folder TV - a few items tv-ma I believe had the sme icon - just had to uncheck them.
> 
> Went back to the info page and all was green dots again.


I found the same bolcked content with the same icon. Went to Parental area and unblocked the content items. I wonder if they had this content blocked on the software development system and forgot to unblock it before the put the build up for downloading.


----------



## deecee98

grate88 said:


> This may tick a few people off when they go to record a tv-ma show and can't figure out WTF the dvr won't let them.


Earl, (i am not home at the moment) is this something we personally need to change - so we can record TV MA programs ?


----------



## avatar230

FilmMixer said:


> Found a new problem...
> 
> Started to PB and MPEG4 recording from 2 days ago... try to fast forward at the beginning.. the display says 1x.... stops immediately and then starts over... can't fast forward from the beginning.. have to let it play for 10 seconds before trickplay works  Fine with MPEG 2 recordings... have to see if new recordings have the problem.
> 
> Earl... Both HR20's updated this morning.


I also got the update and found this problem on last night's airing of THE TONIGHT SHOW from 11:30 on KNBC (I'm in Los Angeles). It was the first MPEG-4 recording I checked to see if FF/RW had been fixed, and I wasn't able to get past 1x speed until ten or fifteen second into the show. As FilmMixer described, I would hit FF, it would briefly engage 1x and then go right back to play. I was unable to reproduce the problem on a couple of other MPEG-4's I checked -- an old STUDIO 60 and an old TONIGHT SHOW among them. Once I was past the ten second mark in the "bad" recording, all functions worked as expected EXCEPT skip-to-beginning (holding skip-back for three seconds). Skip-to-beginning did seem to work on the other MPEG-4 programs but not this particular TONIGHT SHOW. I wasn't able to do any more indepth research as sadly I did have to go to work today.

ADDENDUM: I just noted FilmMixer and I are BOTH in Los Angeles. Has anyone experienced this problem in another market?


----------



## farjo08

I need to check to see if I got the update this evening when I get home from work (Colorado). 

I am sure it is too early to know, but does anyone know if there were any changes to address the subscription sports programming not recording and/or autodeleting?

I did finally get someone to take the issue seriously on Wednesday and she (very nice tech) fully documented the problem and what is causing it - but she didn't have any information in regard to it being a reported issue even though it appears to be a day 1 issue. This, of course, is the most serious issue I have encountered, so it is the only thing I am waiting to be fixed (aside from the enablement of the OTA tuner).

In regard to this problem, an even easier way to reproduce the problem, at least with Center Ice, is to tune into a game in progress on one of the Center Ice channels and start a manual record. When the game ends and DTV shuts off the video feed your recording will delete. This problem can be reproduced at will so it should be simple enough to reproduct in house and it's obvious that the problem is that the DVR either cancels a recording if it doesn't have a video signal at the start time as well as it deletes a recording if it loses a signal before the end time.

They just need to implement the same feature as tivo where it will record - or hold the channel to begin the record when the video signal starts and do the same after the video signal ends until the end of the recording time.

I have also noticed a problem (not easy to reproduce) that I will check with the new update as well where a program appears to be recording as per the To Do list, but doesn't show up in My VOD - nor can you start the recording from the To Do list. It seems that the DVR *thinks* it is recording and locks the tuner but it doesn't actually record. Trying to delete it from the To Do list does not work either and if you try to play it it will play another recording from the To Do list.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

deecee98 said:


> Earl, (i am not home at the moment) is this something we personally need to change - so we can record TV MA programs ?


I don't know if it is going to stop the RECORDING, or just stop the viewing.


----------



## btmoore

Looks good so far, trick plays appear to work much better. It is too early to tell if the problems with lost recordings with partial recording messages is solved, we will need to run for a few days to see how well it works.

One positive thing was the recording of the Daily Show and Colbert that were made yesterday and were unwatchable for some reason (black screen when played with a negative time code in the play bar, this is first time I experienced that on a SD recording). Both played after the new code downloaded.

I am hopeful, but based on the last few versions I am cautious, it needs to run for a few days before I have an opinion on the quality of this release.


----------



## deecee98

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't know if it is going to stop the RECORDING, or just stop the viewing.


where can i find the "blocking" of shows by rating - so i can "uncheck" ? hope i do not have to do this with each reboot or software update


----------



## TomF

avatar230 said:


> ADDENDUM: I just noted FilmMixer and I are BOTH in Los Angeles. Has anyone experienced this problem in another market?


I'm in San Diego and didn't notice this problem when I was initially testing the FF/RW functions earlier. I just went back and tested several recordings and couldn't reproduce this problem.


----------



## grate88

deecee98 said:


> where can i find the "blocking" of shows by rating - so i can "uncheck" ? hope i do not have to do this with each reboot or software update


Menu - parentals

It's fairly simple once you know where to look - Just wondering what the masses that aren't fortunate enough to find this site are going to do.


----------



## TomF

deecee98 said:


> where can i find the "blocking" of shows by rating - so i can "uncheck" ? hope i do not have to do this with each reboot or software update


Menu/Parental/Edit Settings


----------



## Doug Brott

I checked my Parental settings using my Slingbox and made the following screenshots. I haven't changed any of the settings, and this is how they are set. grate88, is this what you were seeing?


----------



## grate88

brott said:


> I checked my Parental settings using my Slingbox and made the following screenshots. I haven't changed any of the settings, and this is how they are set. grate88, is this what you were seeing?


Yes sir. Thank you for posting that. It looks like this was an update "Feature".


----------



## TomF

brott said:


> I checked my Parental settings using my Slingbox and made the following screenshots. I haven't changed any of the settings, and this is how they are set.


This isn't consistent with my updated settings. After the update, all of my movie settings were blocked and none of my TV settings (which is where the TV settings were before the update).


----------



## grate88

TomF said:


> This isn't consistent with my updated settings. After the update, all of my movie settings were blocked and none of my TV settings (which is where the TV settings were before the update).


Interesting - Those screen shots were exact to my situation - Wonder what's going on?


----------



## scoooterr

cybrsurfer said:


> Yeah same here, did a forced update and it redownloaded oxdc.:eek2:


Per Earl's earlier post, your box may not be approved yet.

Big improvements for me on the FF and slip. Don't mind the extra step on parental controls. Probably better than starting unlocked for many situations.


----------



## cilurzo

OxE3 came down automatically over night (here on the west coast).

So far, FF/RW etc. all seems to be working good... still checking other issues.


----------



## paulman182

"This isn't consistent with my updated settings. After the update, all of my movie settings were blocked and none of my TV settings (which is where the TV settings were before the update)"

None of these setting matter anyway unless you lock it, true?


----------



## F1Fan

scoooterr said:


> Per Earl's earlier post, your box may not be approved yet.
> 
> Big improvements for me on the FF and slip. Don't mind the extra step on parental controls. Probably better than starting unlocked for many situations.


Well I called the "advanced tech support" to complain about partial and missed recording. He advised me to do the forced upgrade. I thought (since he asked me to do it) my box (or my area - he zip checked my area) is authorized. Oh well....


----------



## litzdog911

paulman182 said:


> "This isn't consistent with my updated settings. After the update, all of my movie settings were blocked and none of my TV settings (which is where the TV settings were before the update)"
> 
> None of these setting matter anyway unless you lock it, true?


I think those settings apply whether your "lock" the DVR or not. Can someone verify?


----------



## F1Fan

I think I heard the tech said that they're working on an update (will be realesed late next month) that will enable OTA and make the external hard drive an addition instead of a replacement (although he refused to cofirm that eSATA port is enabled). I'ts been raining and I've been drinking, so...... I'm not sure.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

F1Fan said:


> I think I heard the tech said that they're working on an update (will be realesed late next month) that will enable OTA and make the external hard drive an addition instead of a replacement (although he refused to cofirm that eSATA port is enabled). I'ts been raining and I've been drinking, so...... I'm not sure.


I can tell you for certain that the eSATA will not become an "extension" any time soon.... and most definently not next month.

And OTA...well... If I told you more, I would have to um....


----------



## Vinny

Does anyone know if its only the west coast that received the update?

Is there any timetable for the rest of us?


----------



## JJaret

*To do List is messed up after upgrade*

I received the 0xe3 upgrade @ 6:15 this morning, The main Scheduler shows 62 Items in my To Do List but when I select the To Do List only 1 item is listed. When I checked the guide, the future recordings I have scheduled, at least for today, indicate they are scheduled to be recorded, "R" in an orange circle.

I restarted the box and problem persists, though a different scheduled recording is listed. I even tried by adding a program to the schedule. The To Do List still only shows one program in the list.

The box did record 2 program that I had scheduled after the upgrade, but before I noticed the problem.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Vinny said:


> Does anyone know if its only the west coast that received the update?
> 
> Is there any timetable for the rest of us?


Right now it is still only for the Pacific Time Zone...

But the "timetable" for the rest of you... is very small.


----------



## litzdog911

JJaret said:


> *To do List is messed up after upgrade*
> 
> I received the 0xe3 upgrade @ 6:15 this morning, The main Scheduler shows 62 Items in my To Do List but when I select the To Do List only 1 item is listed. When I checked the guide, the future recordings I have scheduled, at least for today, indicate they are scheduled to be recorded, "R" in an orange circle.
> 
> I restarted the box and problem persists, though a different scheduled recording is listed. I even tried by adding a program to the schedule. The To Do List still only shows one program in the list.
> 
> The box did record 2 program that I had scheduled after the upgrade, but before I noticed the problem.


I thought it takes a few hours for the To Do List to rebuild after a reboot?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

litzdog911 said:


> I thought it takes a few hours for the To Do List to rebuild after a reboot?


Completely rebuild yes...

But you should at least see "today"'s todo list items in there rather quickly.


----------



## brewer4

Earl Bonovich said:


> And OTA...well... If I told you more, I would have to um....


How about a simple range. Will it be before Christmas and after Halloween? I can live with that time frame. Heck if you threw in Thanksgiving instead of Christmas I would be happy. How about Festivus?


----------



## JJaret

Earl Bonovich said:


> Completely rebuild yes...
> 
> But you should at least see "today"'s todo list items in there rather quickly.


This was 6 hours after upgrade, I'll follow-up after I have waited a few hours restart to see if it picks up at least today's scheduled programs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

brewer4 said:


> How about a simple range. Will it be before Christmas and after Halloween? I can live with that time frame. Heck if you threw in Thanksgiving instead of Christmas I would be happy. How about Festivus?


There is a fair chance it will be before my wedding anniversary...


----------



## RunnerFL

HaiChinGow said:


> Not sure if it happened in this release, but the Yellow button mutes audio.


The yellow button doesn't mute audio. It switches between types of audio. If there is only one type of audio there is nothing else for it to switch to and you get no audio.

Ooops, I see Earl already answered this. Oh well, you get the answer twice.


----------



## ruesch37

Earl Bonovich said:


> Right now it is still only for the Pacific Time Zone...
> 
> But the "timetable" for the rest of you... is very small.


Do they only do software updates in the middle of the night or can they come anytime of the day?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ruesch37 said:


> Do they only do software updates in the middle of the night or can they come anytime of the day?


In general they try to start them in the early mornings, as traditionally there is less recording activity, and less chance of conflicting.

If it does go the first time, it will try again an hour later, then an hour later.....

Also by doing it in the night, by the time you get to the unit in the morning, it has already been loading guide data for a while so the impact of the reboot isn't as bad.


----------



## bonscott87

brott said:


> I checked my Parental settings using my Slingbox and made the following screenshots. I haven't changed any of the settings, and this is how they are set. grate88, is this what you were seeing?


I wanted to verify what my settings are before the upgrade. I don't have it yet being in the midwest. My parental settings are exactly what you have in your screen shots, again I don't have the latest upgrade. I've never gone in there to change anything so this is either the default setting or it got changed for some people on a previous upgrade.

In any case I've recorded several movies off HBO and Showtime with no problems. I want to say those settings only come into play if you actually turn on the parental controls. Otherwise they don't mean anything.


----------



## TomF

litzdog911 said:


> I think those settings apply whether your "lock" the DVR or not. Can someone verify?


I didn't/don't have my settings locked (no kids).


----------



## skierbri10

So my hawaii locals work now, yay!!! There is quite a bit of pixeling and a few audio dropouts and FF pops the show back to the beginning. I am figuring it is a station issue or a HR20 or DTV issue. I don't have a H20 to compare. I am happy to be able to watch the locals though. With these issues it is still way better than what I could get with an antenna or basic cable. The UI seems faster and nicer too, props to the guys that worked on that.


----------



## pappys

skierbri10 said:


> I am figuring it is a station issue or a HR20 or DTV issue. I don't have a H20 to compare.


That should cover all of the potential issues. :lol:


----------



## skierbri10

pappys said:


> That should cover all of the potential issues. :lol:


That is what I thought.....:lol: Glad someone got the joke....:grin:


----------



## Deftones

How bizarre. I don't seem to have the new software, but my FF seems be working better.


----------



## HDNut

I think D* was ready to start downloading the new SF update at around 4 AM Pacific Daylight Saving Time, and, in order to avoid interfering with people's recording activities east of this time zone, they postponed the downloading to the east coast until tomorrow. The reason is the fact that this morning, at 4 AM here on the west coast corresponded with 7 AM in the east coast. I bet you folks you will wake up tomorrow with the new update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HDNut said:


> I think D* was ready to start downloading the new SF update at around 4 AM Pacific Daylight Saving Time, and, in order to avoid interfering with people's recording activities east of this time zone, they postponed the downloading to the east coast until tomorrow. The reason is the fact that this morning, at 4 AM here on the west coast corresponded with 7 AM in the east coast. I bet you folks you will wake up tomorrow with the new update.


Actually that had nothing to do with it..
At the time I released the release notes, they where ready to release it.

They simply used a stagard rollout, so if it caused any unexpected problems... they could stop it before it spreads too far.

That is the normal strategy they use to rollout the software to all their receivers, once their installation base reaches a certain level.


----------



## Malibu13

We ask once again, that NO "tracking replies" be posted here. This thread is for issues since your receipt of the new 0xE3 update and we must keep the other posts separate from the issue threads. Please, once again, refrain from posting if you have not received it as of yet. If you do have 0xE3 and are having issues, this is the appropriate thread to let us know.

If you find your post deleted or moved..........................................

Thanks


----------



## Quidsane

First Post! Too bad it's a negative one...

I have a resolution problem.

0xE3 came in at 4:17 this morning. At 4:25 my picture started "rolling" as if vertical hold was off (!). Basically, 1080i does not work anymore. The only res that HR20 displays properly is 480i. I've tried component instead of HDMI. I've red-buttoned it. I've unplugged it. Nothing works. Called D* to see if I could revert back to the previous software. They told me *another* update was coming tomorrow! Don't know how reliable this is, but the woman I spoke with worked in the HD Tier. She also said she could replace my box and that it would take a MONTH. I'm gonna wait for this supposed update and see if that fixes the problem. 
Anyone experience this or have any suggestions?


----------



## tstarn

Quidsane said:


> First Post! Too bad it's a negative one...
> 
> I have a resolution problem.
> 
> 0xE3 came in at 4:17 this morning. At 4:25 my picture started "rolling" as if vertical hold was off (!). Basically, 1080i does not work anymore. The only res that HR20 displays properly is 480i. I've tried component instead of HDMI. I've red-buttoned it. I've unplugged it. Nothing works. Called D* to see if I could revert back to the previous software. They told me *another* update was coming tomorrow! Don't know how reliable this is, but the woman I spoke with worked in the HD Tier. She also said she could replace my box and that it would take a MONTH. I'm gonna wait for this supposed update and see if that fixes the problem.
> Anyone experience this or have any suggestions?


Did you try a reset everything (off the menu). You'll lose all your programming, but sometimes it makes a difference. My box started working when I did that after the last download. I also removed the B-Band Converters, which may or may not have made a difference.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually that had nothing to do with it..
> At the time I released the release notes, they where ready to release it.
> 
> They simply used a stagard rollout, so if it caused any unexpected problems... they could stop it before it spreads too far.
> 
> That is the normal strategy they use to rollout the software to all their receivers, once their installation base reaches a certain level.


Uh, Earl, I know we all promised at the beginning of this Forum not to bust your chops about spelling -- but, I thought I'd mention that RC3 of Firefox which is downloadable, right now, actually is the complete version of Firefox 2.0 -- including *built-in spell checking!*

The official release is next Tuesday; but, it ain't gonna be any different.


----------



## PoitNarf

Ed Campbell said:


> Uh, Earl, I know we all promised at the beginning of this Forum not to bust your chops about spelling -- but, I thought I'd mention that RC3 of Firefox which is downloadable, right now, actually is the complete version of Firefox 2.0 -- including *built-in spell checking!*


Aye, the spell checker in Firefox 2 is nice 

But more so than the spelling, I'm more appalled by this sentence:

"At the time I released the release notes, they where ready to release it."

Earl needs a thesaurus :lol:


----------



## Deevan

My MP4 playback choppiness is still occuring. Not live, but playback only. Except now for all locals. WESH, WFTV and WOFL all in Orlando.

I'm cooling my box with a fan now too and I got it down to 135. So far this is the coolest box I've had. (It's my third.) And it's completely out in the open.


----------



## Deevan

Quidsane said:


> First Post! Too bad it's a negative one...
> 
> I have a resolution problem.
> 
> 0xE3 came in at 4:17 this morning. At 4:25 my picture started "rolling" as if vertical hold was off (!). Basically, 1080i does not work anymore. The only res that HR20 displays properly is 480i. I've tried component instead of HDMI. I've red-buttoned it. I've unplugged it. Nothing works. Called D* to see if I could revert back to the previous software. They told me *another* update was coming tomorrow! Don't know how reliable this is, but the woman I spoke with worked in the HD Tier. She also said she could replace my box and that it would take a MONTH. I'm gonna wait for this supposed update and see if that fixes the problem.
> Anyone experience this or have any suggestions?


I don't know about a month, I got each replacement in an overnight shipment.


----------



## PoitNarf

jamielee said:


> day 2 of down load begins, now loading here in NC


It's almost like Earl didn't tell people to post "I got it"


----------



## jbstix

PoitNarf said:


> It's almost like Earl didn't tell people to post "I got it"


yeah, that's why I posted the other link... maybe he was posting at the same time
 
Everyone have a good weekend!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Ed Campbell said:


> Uh, Earl, I know we all promised at the beginning of this Forum not to bust your chops about spelling -- but, I thought I'd mention that RC3 of Firefox which is downloadable, right now, actually is the complete version of Firefox 2.0 -- including *built-in spell checking!*
> 
> The official release is next Tuesday; but, it ain't gonna be any different.





PoitNarf said:


> Aye, the spell checker in Firefox 2 is nice
> 
> But more so than the spelling, I'm more appalled by this sentence:
> 
> "At the time I released the release notes, they where ready to release it."
> 
> Earl needs a thesaurus :lol:


 I thanc u 4 the eyedea butt u did undetand what i waz tring 2 say right?



It is a side effect of typing to fast, and just getting into bad habbits.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Quidsane said:


> First Post! Too bad it's a negative one...
> 
> I have a resolution problem.
> 
> 0xE3 came in at 4:17 this morning. At 4:25 my picture started "rolling" as if vertical hold was off (!). Basically, 1080i does not work anymore. The only res that HR20 displays properly is 480i. I've tried component instead of HDMI. I've red-buttoned it. I've unplugged it. Nothing works. Called D* to see if I could revert back to the previous software. They told me *another* update was coming tomorrow! Don't know how reliable this is, but the woman I spoke with worked in the HD Tier. She also said she could replace my box and that it would take a MONTH. I'm gonna wait for this supposed update and see if that fixes the problem.
> Anyone experience this or have any suggestions?


There is no other public build tomorrow night.

Not sure why you are seeing has happened.
Do you have a second TV? to possible try it on?

Have you also tried unplugging the TV to see if the TV needs a full reset.
If that is the problem, I don't think it is a software level thing, it sounds more like a hardware level issue.

You can try to re-force the software down again: First Screen after the reboot 02468 and it will re-download the current version.


----------



## jbstix

Not a big deal really... but the skip to tick still does not function correctly (for me anyway). I noticed a few more posters in that thread experiencing the same "bug". Same thing occurs when tyring to skip to tick holding RW as well. Overall this update seems to be doing well so far, I'll do some heavy testing this weekend with football 

"bug" explained here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=689822&postcount=569


----------



## litzdog911

A couple of times now I've had this same problem, and it happened again tonight with the latest 0xe3 software ....

I was watching Live TV (local news) on my CBS local HDTV channel when the audio (DD5.1) and video began stuttering, as if it were a reception problem. Changed channel to my other MPEG4 local channel (NBC) and the video frame froze with no audio. Went back to my CBS MPEG4 channel and the same frozen video frame from my NBC MPEG4 channel appeared there. Switched back and forth between those two channels (they're the only MPEG4 channels I have) several times and only saw the same frozen video frame with no audio. Standard Definition channels were fine by the way. 

Thinking it might actually be a reception problem I went to check my satellite signal levels, but all were fine, including my local MPEG4 Ka-band transponder on 99-deg W. 

Went back to view my Live TV channels and saw the same frozen video frame again. But while changing channels again to one of my local MPEG4 channels the audio and video reappeared normally. It's as if a software bug was preventing the MPEG4 audio/video stream from being processed properly.

Anyway, it seems to be working fine again without having required a restart/reboot, and without losing any recordings. That's a step forward I suppose.


----------



## Quidsane

> Have you also tried unplugging the TV to see if the TV needs a full reset.


First thing I tried and it worked! Thank you, Earl!
I guess it was just a MAJOR coincidence that the problem happened less than 10 minutes after a software update.:eek2: 
I should have known... it _is_ a POS RCA, after all. 


> I also removed the B-Band Converters, which may or may not have made a difference.


I didn't even occur to me to do this. I thought they were required. Is this advisable?


----------



## litzdog911

Quidsane said:


> ...
> I didn't even occur to me to do this. I thought they were required. Is this advisable?


The B-Band Converters seem to have a rather high failure rate, and some folks have reported that removing them solves various reception problems ("Searching for signal", etc). They're not actually needed yet, but will be required when additional Ka-band satellites go active early next year.


----------



## dbalke

HDMI Issue- Please add the Panasonic TH-37PX50U Plasma to your list. Had the HR20-700 installned about three weeks ago. No HDMI usage (signal) right out of the box. Dway sent me a replacement which didn't work either . The installers were great on the roof and wiring but clueless re HDMI issues. Dway finally admitted to having these problems and said they would be addressed in upcomming software releases. BTW all is perfect with component cables.

I had this problem intermittantly w/ my 10-250- sometimes worked-sometimes not.

Dave


----------



## vlj9r

mntbikejack said:


> Has the huge "Searching for satellite on 2" message been fixed?


I still seeing a brief display of the message when switching to a HD local. It doesn't happen al the time.


----------



## paulman182

Haven't had a chance to test it thouroughly, but I can say that there did not seem to be any HDMI issue with my Panny TC-32LX60 (LCD, not plasma) as I channel surfed early this morning.

I'm at work now, but if there are any issues, I'm sure my wife will let me know.


----------



## hasan

jbstix said:


> Not a big deal really... but the skip to tick still does not function correctly (for me anyway). I noticed a few more posters in that thread experiencing the same "bug". Same thing occurs when tyring to skip to tick holding RW as well. Overall this update seems to be doing well so far, I'll do some heavy testing this weekend with football
> 
> "bug" explained here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=689822&postcount=569


I just tried skip to tick on a recording done last night at 9 p.m. central, before my upgrade. It worked perfectly (as it did before). I got the download at 3:44 a.m. central this morning.

The little I played with it, I don't see anything new broken from the update. As always, no MPEG-4/HD Locals here.


----------



## wakajawaka

I noticed that during FF/RW it now displays just the number 1,2, or 3 instead of 1x,2x, or 3x. Glad they got that fixed.


----------



## byron

i LOVE how when you're watching a recording you you hit stop it now takes you back to the VOD list and highlights the program you were watching (as opposed to putting the cursor at the top of the list like it used to)..... at least D* is listening!


----------



## Monty23

Got 0xE3 last night. Yesterday evening I noticed that one of my series links (Law & Order on Mpeg4) was not recording. Looking at the guide there was no "R". Looking in history it said recording was "cancelled". I went back to the guide and tried to re-establish the series link. One press of the record button gave me an "R" and the second press cancelled the "R". Could not set up a series link so I gave up. This morning with the new software 0xE3 installed I went back into the guide to see if I could set up that series link and found that it was back all by itself. The not being able to set up a series link and disappearing series links had always been an intermittant problem. Hoping its now solved. :hurah:


----------



## Mike770

*HDMI ISSUE: * Still no Audio and Video for me

TV: LG Model # 37LC2D


----------



## tfederov

Does the FF and RW seem faster to anyone? I got it this morning but I'm playing around with it and they seem faster.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

First I just want to say that this is a great place to get information. This is my first time posting but I have been reading for about 4 months.

I received 0xE3 update at 4:44 eastern time this morning and the couple of problems that I was having before the update are fine now. I know a lot of people are reporting that the FF problem has been fixed. But I wanted to say that when the "Native mode" is on. It changes in about half the time now then it did before. Also a problem that I was having the I did not see posted yet but it is now fixed. Was when I was watching live tv and I would hit pause and then hit play a minute or so later it would jump to live. So I am glad that has been fixed because that was driving me nuts. But I want to say that I do like this unit a lot and I think in a few months when all the bugs are worked out and some of the new features are added it will be a great unit. I have had different TiVo units for years and I have stood by them. But this unit is starting to make me forget about TiVo.


----------



## rpj795

I do think that both are much faster. After my software up date this morning I am having an issue with it recording one channel and switching to another channel. Right now I am recording 1 program and it will not let me change the channel. it tells me that both turners are in use but then i go the List there is only one program recording. When I try to change channel it shows the program i am recording and the other program says "title not available" and I can't go to that channel. this happening to anyone else?


----------



## jbellanca

I've actually had this issue with both this version and the last one, but I don't know if it's a HR20 problem or an MPEG4 feed problem. On most shows I record on my MPEG4 locals, the audio drops out 4-5 times during the show for 2-10 seconds per dropout. Sometimes the video's choppy, sometimes not. Signal strength is in the high 90's so I know it's not that, and the sky's have been clear. It only started happening with the 0xDC version and is in 0xE3, but I can't say it's not maybe the feed... anyone else having this problem? It's starting to get annoying, and it might cause me to start recording from OTA once it's activated.


----------



## Capmeister

I got the update, but don't have HDMI or MPEG4. I do still have the drop out issue on componant, and closed captioning cut-offs of words and letters isn't fixed.


----------



## thekochs

hasan said:


> I just tried skip to tick on a recording done last night at 9 p.m. central, before my upgrade. It worked perfectly (as it did before)


Sorry for dumb question.........how do you skip to a tick ? I know FF/RW goes 1x, 2x, 3x. Thanks.


----------



## hasan

thekochs said:


> Sorry for dumb question.........how do you skip to a tick ? I know FF/RW goes 1x, 2x, 3x. Thanks.


Press and Hold FF ...goes to next tick

Press and Hold RW...goes back to last tick


----------



## Earl Bonovich

thekochs said:


> Sorry for dumb question.........how do you skip to a tick ? I know FF/RW goes 1x, 2x, 3x. Thanks.


Skip to Tick Forward: Hold FF for 3 seconds
Skip to Tick Reverse: Hold RW for 3 seconds


----------



## hasan

Earl Bonovich said:


> Skip to Tick Forward: Hold FF for 3 seconds
> Skip to Tick Reverse: Hold RW for 3 seconds


Farkle! I knew I was going to fast (forgot to put in the 3 sec, thanks for catching that Earl)


----------



## pappys

Monty23 said:


> Got 0xE3 last night. Yesterday evening I noticed that one of my series links (Law & Order on Mpeg4) was not recording. Looking at the guide there was no "R". Looking in history it said recording was "cancelled". I went back to the guide and tried to re-establish the series link. One press of the record button gave me an "R" and the second press cancelled the "R". Could not set up a series link so I gave up. This morning with the new software 0xE3 installed I went back into the guide to see if I could set up that series link and found that it was back all by itself. The not being able to set up a series link and disappearing series links had always been an intermittant problem. Hoping its now solved. :hurah:


You may not have been able to set a SL on this because your guide wasn't populated enough to set it up fully. If it doesn't show the next episode yet, you won't be able to set it up.


----------



## F1Fan

Searching for SAT 2 still (sometimes) appears. Got 0xE3 this morning at 4am. East Coast. My "To Do" list kind of messed up.


----------



## tfederov

I wouldn't call it "the sky is falling" kind of issue, but did anyone else have to reset their zip code when looking at the weather in the active channel area?


----------



## f300v10

tfederov said:


> I wouldn't call it "the sky is falling" kind of issue, but did anyone else have to reset their zip code when looking at the weather in the active channel area?


You will have to re-do you weather zip code anytime the box is re-started. That data is not persisted to the hard drive, it is stored in memory and is lost when the box is re-started.


----------



## captmkj

Got my update to 0xE3 this morning at around 4 am. First thing I noticed is my caller-id stopped working. It says contact my local phone company to activate the service. It works fine on all my phones and it worked yesterday on both my hr-20-700s. Oh well, maybe this latest software will fix the problem of auto deleting recorded programs when it loses a signal during a rain shower. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## gcisko

F1Fan said:


> Searching for SAT 2 still (sometimes) appears. Got 0xE3 this morning at 4am. East Coast. My "To Do" list kind of messed up.


Did you try doing a manual red button reset? Things were iffy on some of my previous software updates and the reset would seem to settle things down. 
Anyway as far as I know it should not hurt.


----------



## PoitNarf

F1Fan said:


> Searching for SAT 2 still (sometimes) appears. Got 0xE3 this morning at 4am. East Coast. My "To Do" list kind of messed up.


As always, the more information you can provide about the problem, the more likely D* will be able to fix it. "Kind of messed up" is a little vague, don't you think?


----------



## axiom

Stars vs. Blackhawks game recorded last night on 643. It's a 2 and 1/2 hour scheduled recording that I add 30 extra minutes to. I watched it about an hour or so behind. After 2 hours on the timeline there are no more ticks showing. The first 2 hours have one every 15 minutes. Checking the recording again this morning shows the same problem, so I guess the ticks are somehow imbedded in the recording instead of time based.


----------



## mooniac

F1Fan said:


> Searching for SAT 2 still (sometimes) appears. Got 0xE3 this morning at 4am. East Coast. My "To Do" list kind of messed up.


As for the Searching message, I got this again this morning as well. Instead of doing a reset, I went in and viewed the signal strength for all the sats and when I left that screen, the message was gone. Quicker than a reset and not waiting for the guide to reload


----------



## Davenlr

Since D* watches here...

Ive patiently waited, as I know they have other problems, but they seriously need to update the remote codes for current HDTV sets. I have a Poloroid. That manufacturer isnt listed at all. Neither is Visio (Sams Club) which I dont have, but see lots being sold. 

While the manufacturer "Hello Kitty" is cute, Id sure like to be able to change inputs on my monitor without having to pick up another remote.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Check the RC32 remote thread in the general forum.

There is a website where you can lookup codes to see if your TV is listed, and if you maybe need the newer remote.


----------



## mikenpamela

*HDMI Issue* Did not work out of the box - received latest update and no luck. *BLACK screen* *No Audio* Component working great.

I do have a question... when testing to see if HDMI is working correctly should I reboot TV? disconnect component?

I rebooted the HR20 after update.

*Toshiba 42H83*


----------



## pappys

Earl Bonovich said:


> Check the RC32 remote thread in the general forum.
> 
> There is a website where you can lookup codes to see if your TV is listed, and if you maybe need the newer remote.


I have a Polaroid in my kitchen and I have tried that website, with no luck. FYI.


----------



## davidord

rpj795 said:


> I do think that both are much faster. After my software up date this morning I am having an issue with it recording one channel and switching to another channel. Right now I am recording 1 program and it will not let me change the channel. it tells me that both turners are in use but then i go the List there is only one program recording. When I try to change channel it shows the program i am recording and the other program says "title not available" and I can't go to that channel. this happening to anyone else?


I had this on the last update, so I rebooted and it fixed the problem.


----------



## 911medic

Ok, now at 0xE3, and...

Same issue still present. 

Yet another cut-n-paste from the previous software releases' "HDMI Issues" threads:


> 1) HDMI output causes my TV to recognize ALL programming as 16:9, even if it is SD 4:3. When this happens, my TV's "16:9 Enhanced Mode" kicks in, compressing the output (even if 4:3 content) to widescreen format. You can read about this feature my TV (and I'm sure many other Sony's) has at the bottom of page 7 and on page 59 of the manual, which you can download here, if you like. Using component cables resolves the issue, and 16:9 Enhanced mode only kicks in for widescreen content, as it's supposed to. *The HR10-250's HDMI output works just fine with this feature, using the same cable with the same TV.*
> 2) Sony KV-32HS420 32" CRT (unknown firmware).
> 3) Occurred in initial release version, as well as 0xCC, 0xD1, 0xD8, and 0xDC.
> 4) No change in this version.


I even tried disconnecting the HDMI cable during the whole software download/rebooting process, then reconnected it after everything was up and running again. No change.

Here are a couple of (bad, sorry!) pictures to demonstrate the problem.

First, a standard definition channel displayed via component input. It shows in proper 4:3 aspect ratio:

Next, the same channel displayed via HDMI input. It has caused the "16:9 Enhanced" mode to kick in, so the TV outputs only a 16:9 image onto the screen:

As you can see, the (correct) 4:3 image has been vertically "squished" into 16:9, as the TV is seeing the HDMI signal from the HR20 as widescreen, even though it's not.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever have HDMI capability w/this box... It wouldn't be so frustrating if it hadn't worked just fine w/the HR10. Why it would work with an older model and not a new one...arrrrggghhh!
At least component works.


----------



## soccercoach61

I got the update at 3:43am this morning. I decided to try playback of a Discovery HD Theater program (mpeg-2) that i could not play prior to this update. It seemed to work great until about 50 minutes into the play. The screen became jerky and blacked out, the audio came and went, and I thought "crap, still won't make it through." Prior to the update, I could only make it in about 10 minutes before it would just hang and stop.

I decided to hit FF and see if it would clear up. Suddenly on the screen appeared a message from DirecTV stating "No need to call us. We are aware of the problem with this channel and are working to resolve" (paraphrasing). LOL! The problem was with the broadcast and the recording reflected it. Once the channel came back online, it was flawless to the end.

I have Native=ON and have noticed that the speed to switch channels seems to have improved, and if the channel is broadcast at the same resolution, the switch is very fast.

I did have the TV-MA and Movie X blocked that others have experienced. Can't really comment on the satellite issue as I've only had the update for about 8 hours so far.

-Chuck


----------



## bonscott87

Got the update. No problems so far. I didn't have any FFW issues before since I don't have MPEG4 locals yet.

Native mode - Gave it a try again. It is indeed a lot faster. BUT it still does format cycling when it doesn't need to. 
At last half the time when going from HD to HD channel it cycles all the formats (I have only 480i and 1080i chosen). 
Going from HD to SD or SD to HD is much faster, I like it.
SD to SD in my limited tests didn't seem to do any format cycling so that is really an improvement.

But the HD to HD format cycling for no reason is very, very annoying and just not needed. If it does this during Sunday Ticket tomorrow then Native will be shut off again.

But Native formatting is a minor issue at best vs. any other issues.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

So far....0xE3 working perfectly. All programs recording as scheduled....playback perfect....remote buttons work right.

It looks like the issues now seem to be narrowing alot to HDMI for certain manufacturers.

This HR20 is working mighty fine!!!


----------



## RAD

I had audio set to Dolby Digital and was watching a program in DD5.1. I went to the audio setting and turned off DD, that worked. I then changed the setting back to DD on but the box did not change back to DD, it stayed in PCM. I changed audio back to DD off and I was then getting DD 5.1 audio again. The setting is now out of sync with what the box is actually outputting.


----------



## PoitNarf

bonscott87 said:


> Native mode - Gave it a try again. It is indeed a lot faster. BUT it still does format cycling when it doesn't need to.
> At last half the time when going from HD to HD channel it cycles all the formats (I have only 480i and 1080i chosen).
> Going from HD to SD or SD to HD is much faster, I like it.
> SD to SD in my limited tests didn't seem to do any format cycling so that is really an improvement.
> 
> But the HD to HD format cycling for no reason is very, very annoying and just not needed. If it does this during Sunday Ticket tomorrow then Native will be shut off again.
> 
> But Native formatting is a minor issue at best vs. any other issues.


I noticed about the same, but I have had Native mode on since I first got my HR20. SD to HD or vice versa does seem quicker, although I never timed it. HD to HD doesn't feel like any noticeable timing improvement to me. I am still unclear as to why it does all that format cycling when it should know what format the channel is in and just go directly to that. Perhaps it is HDMI handshaking causing it to guess which format to goto?


----------



## bonscott87

PoitNarf said:


> I noticed about the same, but I have had Native mode on since I first got my HR20. SD to HD or vice versa does seem quicker, although I never timed it. HD to HD doesn't feel like any noticeable timing improvement to me. I am still unclear as to why it does all that format cycling when it should know what format the channel is in and just go directly to that. Perhaps it is HDMI handshaking causing it to guess which format to goto?


Just to note I am connected via component, my TV has no DVI or HDMI ports.

I have nothing to back up this theory but I have one:
If the channel change doesn't happen fast enough, i.e. the channel doesn't tune in within a couple seconds it starts format hunting because it didn't have a signal at first. If the new channel comes in right away in an instant then there is no format cycling (assuming same format). Since it seems the HD channels take a bit longer to "come in" with a picture that could be why it cycles so much. Also could be due to channels like ESPN are actually 720p.


----------



## Italfra1

bonscott87 said:


> Got the update. No problems so far. I didn't have any FFW issues before since I don't have MPEG4 locals yet.
> 
> Native mode - Gave it a try again. It is indeed a lot faster. BUT it still does format cycling when it doesn't need to.
> At last half the time when going from HD to HD channel it cycles all the formats (I have only 480i and 1080i chosen).
> Going from HD to SD or SD to HD is much faster, I like it.
> SD to SD in my limited tests didn't seem to do any format cycling so that is really an improvement.
> 
> But the HD to HD format cycling for no reason is very, very annoying and just not needed. If it does this during Sunday Ticket tomorrow then Native will be shut off again.
> 
> But Native formatting is a minor issue at best vs. any other issues.


Can someone help me? Earl? Anyone. Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place. I recieved the new software yesterday at 4.17am. FF seems to be working fine. I'm running an HDMI cable from my DVR to TV and an optical cable from my DVR to my Marantz reviever. Here's my problem. While I'm watching either an HD live program or an HD recorded playback my DVR stops taking commands from the remote. I'll watch 15 minutes of a program and then go to hit pause or something and nothing. The audio and video keeps playing but the remote won't work. I have the remote set to RF. Could that be the problem? This seems to happen on my HD channels 70 - 79, not my local HD channels. I even changed batteries in the remote, didn't help. Thanks.


----------



## andrens

Earl (neighbor of mine):

Has there been known issues with the unit not powering up? I've had this problem since the d update. I had it again today with the new update. Reset fixes it, but had to do on average of every two days. Today was a banner day and have had to do it twice already (this, with the new software downloaded). Last time today when I did reset, unit was recording. After reset it started recording again, but earlier content from that recording was not there. Any ideas?


----------



## jlancaster

rpj795 said:


> I do think that both are much faster. After my software up date this morning I am having an issue with it recording one channel and switching to another channel. Right now I am recording 1 program and it will not let me change the channel. it tells me that both turners are in use but then i go the List there is only one program recording. When I try to change channel it shows the program i am recording and the other program says "title not available" and I can't go to that channel. this happening to anyone else?


This is not a new or mpeg 4 issue. I've had this problem twice no mpeg4 here. Red button reset fixed it for me. Good luck and so far I like the upgrade...seems faster.


----------



## jba115

Got it this morning. Hope this is not a silly question, as I'm a 5 yerar vet of HD and D*Tivos, but only a week into HR20ness. Do I need to do some sort of reset for the update to take hold? I've noticed the "x" has disappeared from the 1,2,3, so I'm guessing it's in place, since I believe this is new.


----------



## HolyBuckeye

i have directv guy here now. he re-forced the download and the machine is at the screen where it says startup complete and preparing to acquire sat info, etc.

he says if it doesnt take the download, then it means it is a faulty receiver. i gotta think that is his way of not doing work. do you agree?


----------



## jgriffin104

litzdog911 said:


> The B-Band Converters seem to have a rather high failure rate, and some folks have reported that removing them solves various reception problems ("Searching for signal", etc). They're not actually needed yet, but will be required when additional Ka-band satellites go active early next year.


Thank You.

I've been fighting the searching for signal on 1 and then 2 then back to 1 ,ETC.
I just took both B Band converters off and I have two signals now.

John Griffin


----------



## Deevan

MP4 playback issues on all locals EXCEPT WFTV -9 Orlando have subsided. 

But then another issue corpped up, it looks like NBC and CBS are playing at 15-20 FPS, rather than 30. Weird.


----------



## kuntakintay

Missed recording today. The new this old house hour, 9am AZ time, PN8 (pbs non hd over satelite). Local zip code 85087. Shows as cancelled in history and there was nothing else taping, series link is set to both.


----------



## matto

Just another confirm that the FF freeze issue seems to be resolved, as well as the image quality during FF/REW is back to normal. Thanks D*!


----------



## Capmeister

kuntakintay said:


> Missed recording today. The new this old house hour, 9am AZ time, PN8 (pbs non hd over satelite). Local zip code 85087. Shows as cancelled in history and there was *nothing else taping*, series link is set to both.


Uh oh... you have one of those HR20s that uses TAPE!


----------



## Radio Enginerd

This is probably a documented bug but I'll put it down in this thread since this is the first time I've had it happen.…

1. Watched a SD recording (recorded prior to recent SW upgrade).
2. Recording finished on its own, HR20 asked me if I wanted to keep it or delete it. I chose to delete it.
3. Returned to the MyVOD List, recording still appeared in the list.
4. I chose the recording in the list and went to the summary page and clicked play.
5. Recording was black (as expected), no video and no audio. Was not able to FF and/or Slip.
6. Pressed STOP and was returned to the summary screen for the recording again and chose to delete it again.

I will say this, I was RATHER impressed that I didn’t freeze the box up and I was expecting it to reboot itself, BUT it didn’t. HOOOOORRRAAAAYYYY

Seems like a sync issue between databases on the HR20. Minor issue IMO opinion but one I’m sure DTV will want to fix.


----------



## farjo08

The new update still has a problem with recording sports programs from the subscription packages (Center Ice). Same problem as before:

1) If the HR20 goes to start the recording before they start the video stream it does not record anything, goes to history and shows as deleted.

2) If the HR20 starts the recording when there is a video stream it will record until the moment the video stream stops - then it deletes the recording.

This is the most frustrating problem I have seen with the HR20 since getting it last week. I can deal with the other minor glitches but when it fails to record a program that is just unacceptable.

You can also reproduce this by tuning into a game in progress and hitting the record button. As soon as they stop the video stream the recording gets deleted.

Earl - Any chance you can influence DTV to look into this?


----------



## litzdog911

Radio Enginerd said:


> This is probably a documented bug but I'll put it down in this thread since this is the first time I've had it happen.&#8230;
> 
> 1. Watched a SD recording (recorded prior to recent SW upgrade).
> 2. Recording finished on its own, HR20 asked me if I wanted to keep it or delete it. I chose to delete it.
> 3. Returned to the MyVOD List, recording still appeared in the list.
> 4. I chose the recording in the list and went to the summary page and clicked play.
> 5. Recording was black (as expected), no video and no audio. Was not able to FF and/or Slip.
> 6. Pressed STOP and was returned to the summary screen for the recording again and chose to delete it again.
> 
> I will say this, I was RATHER impressed that I didn't freeze the box up and I was expecting it to reboot itself, BUT it didn't. HOOOOORRRAAAAYYYY
> 
> Seems like a sync issue between databases on the HR20. Minor issue IMO opinion but one I'm sure DTV will want to fix.


I've seen this bug sometimes. I think that if you exit the MyVOD List and then return to your MyVOD List, that recording will be gone. For some reason that list display doesn't always update properly until you exit and return to it.


----------



## Wildcat_1

Mine was updated this morning at 2:44 in Colorado. Looks good so far


----------



## Ed Campbell

I'm enough of a fan to question my subjectivity -- but, everything seems to click along a wee bit faster. I set the box up so the reboot would be a "component reboot" when I went to bed, last night. Even turned off the Blue Eye; so, walking down the hall into the living room, I could see if there had been a reboot.

Plugged the HDMI back in and running smooth as ever. Of course, I only had 1 hiccup over the course of the last cycle.

Don't mind folks working out the mpg4 bugs before we get it here -- rumor says before Xmas -- but, I really only need OTA for locals, anyway. [was that a subtle enough plug?]

Download was 2:45 AM, MDT.


----------



## gcisko

I had a recording of Battlestar Galactica I was going to watch this morning. But I thought I would look at some of the new features and try out recording and trick play stuff. All the trick play stuff seemed fine. I looked at the parental controls and made sure everything was set to green (allow). I go back to my list and see that there is no Battlestar Galactica any more. I am certain I did not delete it. The history said it was recorded at 8pm last night and has been deleted. 

I even tried a red-button reset hoping that it would return. Nothing...

Other than that everything is fine and I am using HDMI 1080i crop for my format.


----------



## nhlfan79

I'm having new errors with this version of the software. The FF bug is fixed, but I'm getting occasional 2 to 5 second audio dropouts on MPEG-4 locals (only heard it on CBS so far). It's once every 5 to 10 minutes or so. I'm using component outputting at 480i to a SD 4:3 Philips tv. The gaps also occur during replay.


----------



## jba115

Watching Mich/Iowa on Ch7 (ABC) MPEG 4 and the screen is split in half and reversed -- left on right, right on left. National WABC feed is fine. Started fine, then this happened. Bizarre.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Italfra1 said:


> Can someone help me? Earl? Anyone. Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place. I recieved the new software yesterday at 4.17am. FF seems to be working fine. I'm running an HDMI cable from my DVR to TV and an optical cable from my DVR to my Marantz reviever. Here's my problem. While I'm watching either an HD live program or an HD recorded playback my DVR stops taking commands from the remote. I'll watch 15 minutes of a program and then go to hit pause or something and nothing. The audio and video keeps playing but the remote won't work. I have the remote set to RF. Could that be the problem? This seems to happen on my HD channels 70 - 79, not my local HD channels. I even changed batteries in the remote, didn't help. Thanks.


Does the problem exist when you connect via component...
I am just wondering if something with the HDMi conneciton is causing it to loop internally.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jba115 said:


> Watching Mich/Iowa on Ch7 (ABC) MPEG 4 and the screen is split in half and reversed -- left on right, right on left. National WABC feed is fine. Started fine, then this happened. Bizarre.


I would have a really hard drive believing the HR20 is doing that... I would have to think that is either an encoding issue by the local affiliate... or something is just freaked out on the TV.

Did it go away yet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

nhlfan79 said:


> I'm having new errors with this version of the software. The FF bug is fixed, but I'm getting occasional 2 to 5 second audio dropouts on MPEG-4 locals (only heard it on CBS so far). It's once every 5 to 10 minutes or so. I'm using component outputting at 480i to a SD 4:3 Philips tv. The gaps also occur during replay.


If the gaps occur when replaying...

The it could be the broadcast... as I can't see the HR20 randomly dropping the audio at the same points. So it could be something with the broadcast, and decoding the encoded audio.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

andrens said:


> Earl (neighbor of mine):
> 
> Has there been known issues with the unit not powering up? I've had this problem since the d update. I had it again today with the new update. Reset fixes it, but had to do on average of every two days. Today was a banner day and have had to do it twice already (this, with the new software downloaded). Last time today when I did reset, unit was recording. After reset it started recording again, but earlier content from that recording was not there. Any ideas?


Is it a problem where the unit can not come out of Standby?

If so, then yes... they are aware of it, but they have not identified a source for it as it is so sparatic.

The only work around is to leave the unit "ON" and don't put it in standby mode.


----------



## rdowdy95

btmoore said:


> Looks good so far, trick plays appear to work much better. It is too early to tell if the problems with lost recordings with partial recording messages is solved, we will need to run for a few days to see how well it works.
> 
> One positive thing was the recording of the Daily Show and Colbert that were made yesterday and were unwatchable for some reason (black screen when played with a negative time code in the play bar, this is first time I experienced that on a SD recording). Both played after the new code downloaded.
> 
> I am hopeful, but based on the last few versions I am cautious, it needs to run for a few days before I have an opinion on the quality of this release.


I always try to do a stop and keep to get a partial recording of something each update. I am going to quit doing it though. My sex and the city partial recording popped up in the list today. The lost recordings aka partail stop and keep recordings always show up when you do a red button reset. They need to fix this and the pink arrows and I will be happy with this box.


----------



## Justinto

My HR20 started the download process one hour ago and the screen switched to the downloading 0% and has stayed there but numbers in the left top corner change. How long will it take to download. I would like to watch TV in a few hours. 

If it just hangs there, should I reset the box?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Justinto said:


> My HR20 started the download process one hour ago and the screen switched to the downloading 0% and has stayed there but numbers in the left top corner change. How long will it take to download. I would like to watch TV in a few hours.
> 
> If it just hangs there, should I reset the box?


The proess should only take about 10 minutes tops.

Don't turn the box off, but if you can... switch the sat signal feeds.


----------



## vote4pedro

No audio or video over HDMI each time I turn on TV. After resetting the DVR then the audio and video come on.

TV model: Pioneer pdp 5070


----------



## UncD2000

Everything seems to be working fine here after the overnight update. I guess I
can start recording from WBBM-DT (CBS) and WMAQ-DT (NBC) now. Those were the only channels that were having FF & REW problems for me.

I'll be very pleased if OTA activation goes as well, especially if it enables the recording of three simultaneous programs. The HR20 is already my favorite of
the five HD DVRs I have used (LG 3410A, Sony DHG-250, Moto 6412, HR10-250
are the others). My dream scenario is that the HR20 records 3 programs while allowing live viewing via the 2nd OTA tuner.


----------



## munangst

Earl Bonovich said:


> Skip to Tick Forward: Hold FF for 3 seconds
> Skip to Tick Reverse: Hold RW for 3 seconds


I haven't been able to get this to work with the remote (RC24) in RF mode. Does it only work with the IR remote?


----------



## F1Fan

PoitNarf said:


> As always, the more information you can provide about the problem, the more likely D* will be able to fix it. "Kind of messed up" is a little vague, don't you think?


Sorry. Should read: "To Do list for today were gone". Seems to re-appear.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

munangst said:


> I haven't been able to get this to work with the remote (RC24) in RF mode. Does it only work with the IR remote?


It should... I've never tried it in RF mode


----------



## F1Fan

HolyBuckeye said:


> i have directv guy here now. he re-forced the download and the machine is at the screen where it says startup complete and preparing to acquire sat info, etc.
> 
> he says if it doesnt take the download, then it means it is a faulty receiver. i gotta think that is his way of not doing work. do you agree?


I'm not sure it that's the case, but the advance tech said the same when my unit refuse to do the forced download. He scheduled me for a swap on 11/03, went to local BB instead to exchange.


----------



## etaggart

HDMI Issue

With 0xE3 which I downloaded on 10/20 @ 8:07pm EDT in Maine.

Snow on screen when starting up with Sony Grand WEGA KF-42WE610. The only way to resolve is to press the resolution button on the receiver itself. Using the format button on the remote does not work. I have the HR20 connected with an HDMI to DVI cable.


----------



## Peapod

nhlfan79 said:


> I'm having new errors with this version of the software. The FF bug is fixed, but I'm getting occasional 2 to 5 second audio dropouts on MPEG-4 locals (only heard it on CBS so far). It's once every 5 to 10 minutes or so. I'm using component outputting at 480i to a SD 4:3 Philips tv. The gaps also occur during replay.


This is a current problem with the broadcast in Atlanta, and is unrelated to the HR20. It's happening OTA, too.


----------



## RunnerFL

Is it just me or is the issue with the last frame of the last recording you watched showing up when you go to play another recording back?

I'm experiencing it with SD, Mpeg2 and Mpeg4 recordings thru both Component and HDMI.


For example:

Watched BSG last night, after 0xE3 was installed. Finished watching BSG and went to watch an episode of Weeds. Before Weeds started I saw the very last frame of the BSG recording.


----------



## Malibu13

RunnerFL said:


> Is it just me or is the issue with the last frame of the last recording you watched showing up when you go to play another recording back?
> 
> I'm experiencing it with SD, Mpeg2 and Mpeg4 recordings thru both Component and HDMI.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Watched BSG last night, after 0xE3 was installed. Finished watching BSG and went to watch an episode of Weeds. Before Weeds started I saw the very last frame of the BSG recording.


Were they on the same channel? or should i have said, were they recorded on the same channel?


----------



## fmarullo

I was switching between the Notre Dame (Local NBC Standard definition) and CBSE HD - Channel 80. Everything seemed fine - I changed between the two numerous times. At some point I lost the FF / RW/ Pause - all the DVR funtions. I hit the record button as I wanted to record the end of the ND game - it started to record - and the history slider appeared. When the recording ended (it hought I was recording "wheel of furtune" as the game ran long). I still had no DVR functions, so I went to the VOD menu and picked wheel of fortune - which was the Notre Dame game - I got a black screen. I could not get the dvr functions back - i tried all the usual tricks to no avial.

On a side note - My weather - zip code and cities were all reset by the upgrade. I was there before resetting.

After all of the above I hit red reset once on the front.
I wish I could narrow down how I lost the DVR functions - in the past week it has performed really well and I was thinking maybe things were looking up. 

Lastly - I had no idea there was a software upgrade unitl I came to this board a half hour back - it was installed at 3:44 AM.


----------



## RunnerFL

Donnie Byrd said:


> Were they on the same channel? or should i have said, were they recorded on the same channel?


Uhh, no. BSG is on Sci-Fi in SD and Weeds is on Showtime in HD.


----------



## tfederov

Well, I was getting ready to watch the soon-to-be World Series Champion Detroit Tigers (I had it planned to record) and the screen went blank. I thought I remembered if there were two shows being recorded that I would have a black screen. No biggie. I go into my VOD, pick the game, and it rebooted! The whole time this is going on, my yellow record light is still on. What gives?


----------



## rlockshin

Can someone give us all of the tricks for the HR20-700?I have seen bits and pieces. A complete list and how to use them would be great for all


----------



## tfederov

Check out the sticky on the front page of the HR20

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67933

lol, litzdog911 beat me to the link!


----------



## litzdog911

rlockshin said:


> Can someone give us all of the tricks for the HR20-700?I have seen bits and pieces. A complete list and how to use them would be great for all


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67933


----------



## dvrblogger

Monty23 said:


> Got 0xE3 last night. Yesterday evening I noticed that one of my series links (Law & Order on Mpeg4) was not recording. Looking at the guide there was no "R". Looking in history it said recording was "cancelled". I went back to the guide and tried to re-establish the series link. One press of the record button gave me an "R" and the second press cancelled the "R". Could not set up a series link so I gave up. This morning with the new software 0xE3 installed I went back into the guide to see if I could set up that series link and found that it was back all by itself. The not being able to set up a series link and disappearing series links had always been an intermittant problem. Hoping its now solved. :hurah:


This is usually a problem after a reboot. It can take many hours til all of the series info populates the guide.


----------



## Davenlr

RunnerFL said:


> Uhh, no. BSG is on Sci-Fi in SD and Weeds is on Showtime in HD.


Mine does that to. Looks like they are not clearing the frame buffer before starting the new content.


----------



## JokerStick

Received the update here in MD early this morning (4am). So far, better overall performance, but note the following:

FF 1x in "live" mode is slower (and better) than FF 1x on recorded shows. FF 1x was so fast on my replay of AL vs. TN football it was unusable.

Also, been noticing "jerky" motion on my HD locals; it's just not smooth; doesn't matter if it's live or recorded. This seems to be mostly on live sports, versus pre-recorded programming.

Picture quality on CBS 13-WJZ was outstanding yesterday, but don't think they have hit the Baltimore market on the MPEG-4 improvement path yet.

Question: Why does the "arrow" in playback or FF mode sometimes turn pink, and sometimes it does not?


----------



## RunnerFL

Davenlr said:


> Mine does that to. Looks like they are not clearing the frame buffer before starting the new content.


That was my assumption as well. It happens when going from Live TV to a recording as well.

They fixed this like 2 updates ago, looks like the broke it to maybe fix something else.

Not life changing, it's something I can live with for now but I wanted to make sure I wasn't just imagining things.


----------



## RunnerFL

JokerStick said:


> Question: Why does the "arrow" in playback or FF mode sometimes turn pink, and sometimes it does not?


That's a bug that D* is aware of.


----------



## Stevesdigi

I am happy to report that after the 0xe3 update (got it Saturday @ 4 a.m. in Florida) they seem to have solved the local network CC problems. Just watched an NBC HD program (Kidnapped) and the playback was excellent and the CC text was nearly flawless - before today all I ever saw on NBC was garbled CC text and many times no CC at all. And the pixelated FF problem seems to be solved as well, it was smooth sailing 3x over the commercials. I just hope the next update doesn't "undo" the improvements. Way to go software guys, keep up the good work!


----------



## crabtrp

First off, this release is a vast improvement. I have had two issues...

- Someone called me on the phone and the unit turned off. I have tried to duplicate this and cannot.
- On live TV tonight I tried to use the holding the FF down for 3 secs to jump forward and it jumped back. Unfortunately holding REV also jumped back so I had to endure the 3 speed FF (we need 4 & 5).


----------



## mikeny

Stevesdigi said:


> I am happy to report that after the 0xe3 update (got it Saturday @ 4 a.m. in Florida) they seem to have solved the local network CC problems. Just watched an NBC HD program (Kidnapped) and the playback was excellent and the CC text was nearly flawless - before today all I ever saw on NBC was garbled CC text and many times no CC at all. And the pixelated FF problem seems to be solved as well, it was smooth sailing 3x over the commercials. I just hope the next update doesn't "undo" the improvements. Way to go software guys, keep up the good work!


Well, unfortunately CC is VERY garbled on 'The Bourne Identity' on CBS 2 NY mpeg-4. Switching over to Channel 80 mpeg-2 HD, it's ok.


----------



## hasan

UncD2000 said:


> Everything seems to be working fine here after the overnight update. I guess I
> can start recording from WBBM-DT (CBS) and WMAQ-DT (NBC) now. Those were the only channels that were having FF & REW problems for me.
> 
> I'll be very pleased if OTA activation goes as well, especially if it enables the recording of three simultaneous programs. The HR20 is already my favorite of
> the five HD DVRs I have used (LG 3410A, Sony DHG-250, Moto 6412, HR10-250
> are the others). My dream scenario is that the HR20 records 3 programs while allowing live viewing via the 2nd OTA tuner.


Everything we are being told from the "inside" is that the manual is wrong, and that the maximum simultaneous records is/will be 2, period.

2 OTA
1 Sat, 1 OTA
2 Sat

That's it.

So, don't get your hopes up, it is not in the cards.


----------



## LameLefty

Nashville MPEG4 locals look pretty good - I couldn't care less about OTA. That would be just another antenna to buy, to cable properly and to worry about. The only new feature I'm interested in is dual-buffers, when and if. Being able to easily flip back and forth between two programs and trick-play forward and back is addictive to a long-time NFLST subscriber like me. I can learn to live without it but I'd love to not have to.


----------



## Monty23

dvrblogger said:


> This is usually a problem after a reboot. It can take many hours til all of the series info populates the guide.


The unit had not been reset since the last update. Hope its fixed now with new software update.


----------



## PoitNarf

Seems that I found a bug with the prioritizer. I was moving some of my SLs around and in the process of doing that, I found one that I wanted to delete so I pressed dash twice. The SL deleted successfully, but as a result the prioritizer reset itself. The order of shows went back to the way it was before I started moving things around.


----------



## JLove336

What is the improvement to the 30 second slip? Just that it goes faster or what?


----------



## cottonchopper

I just encountered a strange problem with the new update. I left home and turned off my entire setup via the remote. I was watching a recorded program at the time and I just hit "Off" on my remote (I didn't stop the recording and all the sound and everything acted like I expected).

When I returned home seven hours later, I had sound coming from my living room (which freaked me out a bit). Upon further investigation there were NO blue lights anywhere on my HR20, but it was playing sound from NIK1. Before I turned on power via the RC24 remote, I used my base TV remote to turn on the TV and switch through all the video modes for the TV, there was no video at all. But my Yamaha RX-V650 receiver was playing sound from the HR20 (that is the only component hooked up to it).

When I turned on power to the HR20 unit, I had 90 minutes recorded in the buffer from NIK1 and everything seemed to be in order.

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced anything similar with this update.

D


----------



## Earl Bonovich

PoitNarf said:


> Seems that I found a bug with the prioritizer. I was moving some of my SLs around and in the process of doing that, I found one that I wanted to delete so I pressed dash twice. The SL deleted successfully, but as a result the prioritizer reset itself. The order of shows went back to the way it was before I started moving things around.


Yah... that is a known issue...
Basically it doesn't "save" the list until you leave the prioritizer..
So doing one of those fuctions.... performs the action, then reloads the buffer.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

JLove336 said:


> What is the improvement to the 30 second slip? Just that it goes faster or what?


There where cases where the 30s just wouldn't do anything...
And would continue to que up...


----------



## nhlfan79

Peapod said:


> This is a current problem with the broadcast in Atlanta, and is unrelated to the HR20. It's happening OTA, too.


Thanks. That's helpful. I'm always getting funky audio during their SEC game broadcasts.


----------



## WolfpackSully

The new update seemed to be working great. I set the my HR20 to record the second half of the Notre Dame game (extended 30 minutes) and the second half of the BC vs. FSU game (also extended 30 minutes) - both MPEG4 channels. Family and I went out…

After returning home I decided to record the second half of the Clemson vs. Tech game (ESPN HD, but I don't believe MPEG4?) while I watched the end of the Notre Dame game. All was working well. I was 3 >> through the commercials, with no problem. After viewing 15 minutes or so, the picture and sound started to lock up. I was able to finally get it to play some more. I watched more of the game and then it locked up. I could only get control back via the red button. I was finally able to watch the end of the recording, but not while the DVR was recording. Also, I do not believe the programming was extended - unless that game went exactly 30 minutes long.

Next, I tried watching the end of the FSU game while the DVR was recording an SD program. Same deal: after a while the recording locked up. I was able to get back to the list a few times, but whenever I tried to go back to the recording, I was asked if I'd like to delete the program! I could not view again without a reboot. I did use the 3 >> numerous times. The last time I tried viewing this game and it locked up, I was able to get back to the "list," but the small viewing screen (upper right) turned grey and the whole system seemed to lockup. I rebooted the box and went to bed.

This AM I tried to watch the game and other recordings again. No matter which program I selected (pre upgrade, post upgrade, etc.) I saw a frame from the FSU game and was asked if I would like to delete the program! I reboot via the menu and was able to get back to the FSU game. I watched until "would you like to delete this program?" came back up. I assume the recording was finished and was not extended - 9 minutes were left in the game! All other recordings seem to be currently working.

Argh...

Sully


----------



## mikeny

Perhaps this is a bug:

At 11:10 PM, I went to check the sat strength and I was warned that "this action conflicts with the scheduled recording of SNL".

..but SNL was not supposed to start until 11:30 so why the warning?

I chose to check the SAT strength anyway and sure enough, the SNL recording was removed from the ToDo List, (although it was there for next week).

Next I went to SNL in the guide, where SNL was marked with that scary Series Link confilct icon and I manually seclected the reording.

I checked the ToDo again. It came back but it didn't have the Series Link marks, as you would expect because it was now a manual selection.

The next time I checked it in the ToDo List it WAS marked with the Series Link icon.

In short,

1. It shouldn't look to cancel a scheduled recording 20 minutes from when you want to check the SAT signal.

2. Manually selecting a recording which was originally a Series Link gets the Series Link icon again but only after exiting and revisiting the ToDo List.


----------



## hasan

mikeny said:


> Well, unfortunately CC is VERY garbled on 'The Bourne Identity' on CBS 2 NY mpeg-4. Switching over to Channel 80 mpeg-2 HD, it's ok.


CC, which has been awful on all channels since the first release, was much better on MSNBC last night. I don't know if it represents an actual improvement or just luck, but up until last night I had not been able to watch CC on any channel. I'll do some more testing today.


----------



## MasMic

Yay, FF and REW work well. No problems recording since the update. My family was starting to get on my case about the new box just before the update, so now hopefully they won't be lynching me anytime soon.

The issues I still have are syncing as the audio lags a 1/2 second behind the video I recorded last night. 2 SNL episodes (on HD one non-HD) both from the HD feed of NBC from Washington DC.

I also had a problem before and after the update. After FF through a recording, I got the message to "Keep" or "Delete". Before the update I kept trying "Keep" and the unit wouldn't take my command and I ended up deleting it. Also several programs my daughter had recorded before the update could not be played. She'd choose to play it and the message would come up to Keep or Delete and she couldn't choose Keep and ended up Deleting it, just like I did. Since the update, I tried waiting 2-3 minutes and finally I was able to choose "Keep" and the message went away (and Kept the recording as I wanted to). 
Has anyone else had this problem?

Before the update I had partially recorded ER on Thursday night. The show is not listed in my VOD list, but it shows in my History list as a partial recording and does not show it as Deleted. I'm think I should maybe to a complete reset, but I'll wait to see if this happens to me again.


----------



## Argee

I tried to watch SNL recorded from last night and the unit locked up tight. Needed a red button reset.
I have had a problem thru a number of updates where I loose sond on all SD but keep the sound on HD. I am using dolby via optical. Is this a known bug?


----------



## Argee

Well I have tried three more times to watch this recording from last night and it locks the unit each time. I guess its delete time. Never had this problem before this last update.
recorded from mpeg 4 locals.


----------



## EMoMoney

JokerStick said:


> Received the update here in MD early this morning (4am). So far, better overall performance, but note the following:
> 
> Also, been noticing "jerky" motion on my HD locals; it's just not smooth; doesn't matter if it's live or recorded. This seems to be mostly on live sports, versus pre-recorded programming.
> 
> Picture quality on CBS 13-WJZ was outstanding yesterday, but don't think they have hit the Baltimore market on the MPEG-4 improvement path yet.


I noticed the same here with the jerky motion. Although I disagree with the PQ for WJZ. I'm sure D* continues to work on the PQ with MPEG4 as by this time next year all HD programming will be in MPEG4. If they don't improve the PQ, they're in big trouble as many people here have pointed out that the MP4 PQ is not very good.


----------



## WolfpackSully

Watching various programs this am (HD & Non-HD, no MPEG4) and the remote seems a bit delayed while the pause, rewind, etc. funtion do not work. I have rebooted numerous times this AM. Menu reset fixed the problem, but for how long??

Sully


----------



## redbirdruss

Yesterday I recorded the World Series Game from Fox East Channel 88. I set the recording to end 1 1/2 Hours after the scheduled end of the program. For some reason the recording stopped at 9:15, 15 minutes before the end of the scheduled program.
Luckily I had my HR10 recording it as well so I didn't miss the last innings of the game.


----------



## WolfpackSully

Watched recording of The Office (MPEG4, NBC) recorded before the latest upgrade. Used 3 >> to skip through commercials. Had a couple freezes/stutters. At 22 minute mark the playback started skipping and froze. I could not get response from box. After a few minutes the box reset itself. After the reset I watched the remainder of the show without incident.

Sully


----------



## Bajanjack

Last night I recorded the Rutgers-Pitt game on ESPN2 and extended the 3 hour event by 1 1/2 hours. I started watching the program approx 3 hours after the start. When I did a ff-2x....and then hit "play" the screen would black out for several seconds-exactly the same thing that happens with "native on" when switching channels. This happened twice, the ff worked normally the rest of the time. Also, the program stopped recording after 3 hours and 10 minutes. When I hit play the orange bar was partially filled, but 4 1/2 hours showed as total time. Any thoughts?...anything I might have done when I started watching the program to have stopped the recording?


----------



## fdeitz

Stevesdigi said:


> I am happy to report that after the 0xe3 update (got it Saturday @ 4 a.m. in Florida) they seem to have solved the local network CC problems. Just watched an NBC HD program (Kidnapped) and the playback was excellent and the CC text was nearly flawless - before today all I ever saw on NBC was garbled CC text and many times no CC at all. And the pixelated FF problem seems to be solved as well, it was smooth sailing 3x over the commercials. I just hope the next update doesn't "undo" the improvements. Way to go software guys, keep up the good work!


No luck here in the Washington DC area with CC problems. Local HD is still extremely garbled to the point of not being able to figure out the text if you can't hear what is being said. HBO HD still skipping lines of text, missing the last character at times in a line, and overwriting an existing line of text with a the new line.

Also, after the update, my disk drive is now sounding like it is seeking all the time, to the point of it being distracting in the living room with the TV off. It didn't do this before the update. I've tried resetting the unit twice but no improvement. Before 0xe3 the disk drive noise with the TV off (sitting far across the room from where the HR20 is located, it was barely noticeable - now it is VERY noticeable and rather annoying.


----------



## Larry G

I recorded three shows on Friday night. Close to Home, Men in Trees, and Numbers. Before I went to bed (2AM Sat morning) I checked MYVOD and all shows were there. Got up Saturday morning and went to MYVOD to watch one and Close to Home and Numbers were not there. Checked history and Close to home was marked as Partial and Numbers was marked as recorded and software download had occured @ 3:30 AM. I could not watch either show. I tried a red button reset hoping they'd come back. No Luck.


----------



## f300v10

EMoMoney said:


> I noticed the same here with the jerky motion. Although I disagree with the PQ for WJZ. I'm sure D* continues to work on the PQ with MPEG4 as by this time next year all HD programming will be in MPEG4. If they don't improve the PQ, they're in big trouble as many people here have pointed out that the MP4 PQ is not very good.


MPEG4 is not the problem. Remember that for HD locals, D* is receiving an already compressed to < 19.3 mbps ATSC MPEG2 signal done at the local station (that may also be multi-casting), then re-encoding it to MPEG4 before it is uplinked. When the national channels are switched to MPEG4 they will skip the MPEG2 step and go straight from a CBand feed to the MPEG4 compressed version. Our MPEG4 RSN (Fox Sports South and Turner South) games shown in MPEG4 have looked flawless because D* gets the signal without the MPEG2 compression.

Remember the MPEG4-AVC (which is the version of MPEG4 D* is using) can be used by both HD-DVD and Blu-Ray (along with VC-1 which is a Microsoft derivative of MPEG4). Given an high quality input MPEG4-AVC will generate an outstanding picture.


----------



## LameLefty

Okay - first (minor) glitches noted late last night and today: when watching live TV and pausing, resuming play several minutes later is a bit of a crapshoot as to where you'll start back. Sometimes it's from the exact paused point, sometimes it's at the current real-time spot in the program. I've tried pausing and resuming with the Pause button again, and with the Play button. Seems to make no difference about where you start back. This was on both a local MPEG4 HD channel (WTVF-5 Nashville, the CBS broadcast of the UT-Alabama game), as well as MPEG2 HD (ESPN HD just this morning watching The Sports Reporters). FF and RW is very smooth though.


----------



## hasan

f300v10 said:


> MPEG4 is not the problem. Remember that for HD locals, D* is receiving an already compressed to < 19.3 mbps ATSC MPEG2 signal done at the local station (that may also be multi-casting), then re-encoding it to MPEG4 before it is uplinked. When the national channels are switched to MPEG4 they will skip the MPEG2 step and go straight from a CBand feed to the MPEG4 compressed version. Our MPEG4 RSN (Fox Sports South and Turner South) games shown in MPEG4 have looked flawless because D* gets the signal without the MPEG2 compression.
> 
> Remember the MPEG4-AVC (which is the version of MPEG4 D* is using) can be used by both HD-DVD and Blu-Ray (along with VC-1 which is a Microsoft derivative of MPEG4). Given an high quality input MPEG4-AVC will generate an outstanding picture.


Yes, good analysis, but with one caveat: bit rate. No matter how well MPEG-4 is implemented and sourced, if D* doesn't get the bit rate up, we will be stuck with HD-Lite. When the MPEG-4/HD Locals from D* are given sufficient bit rates to equal the OTA HD, then there's something to crow about. Until then, it just ramp-up time (and I'm NOT finding fault with that, just trying to put things into perspective).

The Gold Standard for comparison is OTA HD. When D* can equal it, they will have accomplished the goal. Until then, it's just HD-Lite.


----------



## patsrule316

Not sure if this is related to the ew software or not, but I have noticed one small issue lately. When I am watching a live program in real time and either pause or rewind, and then get to the point where I originally paused or rewinded, there is an artifact in the program. THat split second is no longer clear. Nothing major, but it seems to be happening every time, whether it is HD or not.


----------



## dminches

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yah... that is a known issue...
> Basically it doesn't "save" the list until you leave the prioritizer..
> So doing one of those fuctions.... performs the action, then reloads the buffer.


What is the point of the prioritizer unless you have a conflict (3 shows scheduled to record in the same time slot)?


----------



## PoitNarf

I guess I would classify this in the bug category. I recall it being said that if you have a First Run only SL set up, but the HR20 then schedules repeat showings of a First Run that when it came time to record it would just ignore it or overwrite the existing recording. This is not the case. Ever since the start my HR20 has always been scheduling the 12:35am showing of Conan as well as the 3:30am repeat of that same first run. I had been clearing these repeats from my todo list manually, but this time I left them in to see what happens. Instead of having recordings of every show this past week, I have 2 from Friday night, 2 from Thursday night, and 1 from Wednesday night.

I thought the HR20 would check some sort of episode id # or some other unique identifier to see if it had already recorded that show before. I am also completely baffled why this happens with some shows but not others. For example, I have a First Run SL set up for Southpark (which they repeat the hell out of during the week). Only that original showing of Southpark at 10pm on Wednesday shows up in my todo list. However, both the Daily Show and Colbert Report schedule themselves for just about every single repeat throughout the day. Most of my other SLs that I have set up for First Run record fine. American Chopper, Dirty Jobs, and Mythbusters, all of which are repeated like crazy on Discovery, never accidentally record a repeat at all.

Now that the FF bugs have been resolved, these scheduling annoyances are by far my biggest complaints with the HR20.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

dminches said:


> What is the point of the prioritizer unless you have a conflict (3 shows scheduled to record in the same time slot)?


Because shows are not always in the same time slot.
The networks can move them arround with little to no warning.

Also, you can then but that third show as a conflict so it then record it at a 2nd air time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

mikeny said:


> Perhaps this is a bug:
> 
> At 11:10 PM, I went to check the sat strength and I was warned that "this action conflicts with the scheduled recording of SNL".
> 
> ..but SNL was not supposed to start until 11:30 so why the warning?
> 
> I chose to check the SAT strength anyway and sure enough, the SNL recording was removed from the ToDo List, (although it was there for next week).
> 
> Next I went to SNL in the guide, where SNL was marked with that scary Series Link confilct icon and I manually seclected the reording.
> 
> I checked the ToDo again. It came back but it didn't have the Series Link marks, as you would expect because it was now a manual selection.
> 
> The next time I checked it in the ToDo List it WAS marked with the Series Link icon.
> 
> In short,
> 
> 1. It shouldn't look to cancel a scheduled recording 20 minutes from when you want to check the SAT signal.
> 
> 2. Manually selecting a recording which was originally a Series Link gets the Series Link icon again but only after exiting and revisiting the ToDo List.


This isn't new to this software release, nor to the Plus Line of receiver.

Basically the unit looks for the next half an hour and tells you that you are performing an action that may interfear with this recording.

The unit has no way to know what you are planning or how long you are planning to do it. (you could be using the meter to re-allign your dish...)

From what I was told the background schduler most likely would have kicked back in and rescheduled the program.

Sure it probably should be changed not to cancel the program, but instead tell you that what ever you are doing now, may be ended by this recording in 20 minutes.

The piece with the Series link icon showing up later... that is just the background updater kicking in.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

PoitNarf said:


> I guess I would classify this in the bug category. I recall it being said that if you have a First Run only SL set up, but the HR20 then schedules repeat showings of a First Run that when it came time to record it would just ignore it or overwrite the existing recording. This is not the case. Ever since the start my HR20 has always been scheduling the 12:35am showing of Conan as well as the 3:30am repeat of that same first run. I had been clearing these repeats from my todo list manually, but this time I left them in to see what happens. Instead of having recordings of every show this past week, I have 2 from Friday night, 2 from Thursday night, and 1 from Wednesday night.
> 
> I thought the HR20 would check some sort of episode id # or some other unique identifier to see if it had already recorded that show before. I am also completely baffled why this happens with some shows but not others. For example, I have a First Run SL set up for Southpark (which they repeat the hell out of during the week). Only that original showing of Southpark at 10pm on Wednesday shows up in my todo list. However, both the Daily Show and Colbert Report schedule themselves for just about every single repeat throughout the day. Most of my other SLs that I have set up for First Run record fine. American Chopper, Dirty Jobs, and Mythbusters, all of which are repeated like crazy on Discovery, never accidentally record a repeat at all.
> 
> Now that the FF bugs have been resolved, these scheduling annoyances are by far my biggest complaints with the HR20.


Is that 2nd showing of Conan the same as the first?
Does it have the same guide data? (description).

It does check episode ID, and won't re-record an "episode' if it is already on the hard drive... if it can identify it as such.


----------



## Praxis

RAD said:


> I had audio set to Dolby Digital and was watching a program in DD5.1. I went to the audio setting and turned off DD, that worked. I then changed the setting back to DD on but the box did not change back to DD, it stayed in PCM. I changed audio back to DD off and I was then getting DD 5.1 audio again. The setting is now out of sync with what the box is actually outputting.


I am experiencing the same problem. HR20 with HDMI cable to the Syntax Olevia TV, optical cable from the HR20 to a Samsung home theater. The Samsung says the sound is PCM when Dolby digital is selected on the HR20, it says the sound is Dolby digital when Dolby is turned off on the HR20. It is obvious to the ear as well.

A couple of other issues I am having are: when switching channels from HD to SD or from SD to HD, there is an annoying delay before the audio is heard. Sometimes there is an audio sync delay when the audio is finally heard.

My HR20 is set to native mode. When viewing SD channels, I sometimes get a thin line of artifacts at the top and/or bottom of the screen. Is this an HDMI issue? I did not have this problem when using the component cables. I noticed it after switching to HDMI cable. The recent software upgrade had no affect on this particular problem but, it did correct many of the other bugs previously noted.

Can any one advise about these issues?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Praxis said:


> Can any one advise about these issues?


Your audio may not be resetting in the receiver, especially in an HDMI world, that happens with some equipment. Also, I have seen that having native on creates 100 times more problems than Native off. I also see little advantage to even using Native on, since you can select a "best match" resolution setting in setup for your particular HD set/device. I use DVI for video, and optical for audio, and have tunred off native from the getgo -- never had any such issues.

If it were me, try setting native to off, turn off the receiver and back on, and my guess is your problems go away.


----------



## thekochs

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Your audio may not be resetting in the receiver, especially in an HDMI world, that happens with some equipment. Also, I have seen that having native on creates 100 times more problems than Native off. I also see little advantage to even using Native on, since you can select a "best match" resolution setting in setup for your particular HD set/device. I use DVI for video, and optical for audio, and have tunred off native from the getgo -- never had any such issues.
> 
> If it were me, try setting native to off, turn off the receiver and back on, and my guess is your problems go away.


I can confirm the same problem.....Native OFF.....I have both a HR20 and H20 running thru a switch. (Video Storm CSM42). I have component for video and optical TosLink for audio. My Native is set to OFF and I can set both the H20 and HR20 on same program....flip back and forth and the HR20 has the audio problem. FYI...I did take the switch out of the link and tried and HR20 was problematic...H20 solid.

Additionally, the HR20 gets intermitant crackles/noise for 5-10 seconds. I see the mainly on local HDs. There is a thread on this.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=681888&posted=1#post681888

I have 0xE3 installed....which I think is big improvement over 0xDC....keep going D*.


----------



## ktabel01

vlj9r said:


> I still seeing a brief display of the message when switching to a HD local. It doesn't happen al the time.


Still having this problem fairly frequently. HUGE pain in arse


----------



## ktabel01

jgriffin104 said:


> Thank You.
> 
> I've been fighting the searching for signal on 1 and then 2 then back to 1 ,ETC.
> I just took both B Band converters off and I have two signals now.
> 
> John Griffin


Anyone else tried this. Seems like something DTV needs to address with their choice of hardware


----------



## PoitNarf

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is that 2nd showing of Conan the same as the first?
> Does it have the same guide data? (description).
> 
> It does check episode ID, and won't re-record an "episode' if it is already on the hard drive... if it can identify it as such.


Yes, the showings are exactly the same. Guide data seems identical to me.


----------



## NFLnut

Still getting the freezing, stuttering, lockups, just as bad, maye even worse, than the previous software!

Last night, I got home form being at my sister's surprise birthday party. Everyone there was more interested in college football (and that's USUALLY me) so I wasn't able to watch the World Series (the Cards are in, so this year I actually care!). I got home, fired up the TV and miracle of miracles .. the TV just happened to be on the local FOX affiliate. I REW back into the buffer and realize that I could at least watch the last inning! COOL! So I get back to the beginning of the buffer and the picture FREEZES! I try every trick play in the book, and different combinations, hoping that I can get it to unlock and play back. I even left it alone for ten minutes, hoping it would unlock itself. No luck!! I ended up having to "red button: RESET!"

Later, I tried to watch a movie on the ABC affiliate. SInce they loaded it with commercials, I paused it and went on to a couple of things I needed to do so that I could build the buffer and then skp commercials. I came back later, and nothing but 90 minutes of freezing, stuttering, and the rest of the nonsense! If it wasn't the original "The Longest Yard" which almost NEVER gets played anymore, I would have given up.

I'm sick of this! Can we just have a DVR that WORKS?!!!


----------



## Greenbay4

I apologize if this problem has already been brought up, but now since the update, my 6 second back button decides (occasionally) I need to go back 30 seconds. This happens with live or recorded programs. It has only happened with mpeg4 programs (so far).


----------



## Davenlr

Praxis said:


> My HR20 is set to native mode. When viewing SD channels, I sometimes get a thin line of artifacts at the top and/or bottom of the screen. Is this an HDMI issue? I did not have this problem when using the component cables. I noticed it after switching to HDMI cable. The recent software upgrade had no affect on this particular problem but, it did correct many of the other bugs previously noted.
> 
> Can any one advise about these issues?


The artifacts you are seeing, are the closed captioning and data streams present in the video signal. The cause is your monitor (and mine) are actually computer screens (768 lines) not actual HD sets (720 lines). For some reason, using component, the monitor has a "safe area" which is adjusted to cut off the top and bottom lines, verifyable on HDNETs test pattern, but when HDMI is used, the monitor displays the ENTIRE picture, including areas outside the "safe area". I have no idea how to adjust the monitors HDMI settings to exclude the non-safe areas, and just put up with it when watching SD. So far, I have noted no problems with actual HD programming.

In any case, its not the HR20, its the monitor. Plugging a computer into the HDMI input will display the exact same artifacts from videos and dvd's. Mine even shows the extra lines using the VGA (Analog) input, with the computer set to 1280x720.


----------



## cookpr

Getting searching for sat signals on all HD channels....Damn you D* on NFL Sundays......

SD channels are fine....

A coupel red button resets have not fixed the problem..............

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHGHH


----------



## tonyoci

This is a duplicate of a separate thread. Specifically since the upgrade (not before) my MPEG4 locals in the SF Bay Area (all of them) are unwatchable due to pixelation every 1-2 seconds covering 40% of the screen. This is when using HDMI or Component outputs, on live and recorded shows.


----------



## houskamp

only 2 issues noticed:
1: when powering up the hr20 doesn't output a reset to reciever (optical) ?
no audio till switch input and back or hdchannel and back
2: when deleteing shows doesn't stay on listing
ex. 3 nascar recordings... delete 1.. delete 2.. ok pops off nascar to some other recording..


----------



## rutlean

mntbikejack said:


> Has the huge "Searching for satellite on 2" message been fixed?


Nope!! Mine is still having the same error message. I never has these problem until the last two updates.


----------



## Davenlr

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I was told the background schduler most likely would have kicked back in and rescheduled the program.


Just tested this...

Scheduled NASCAR (single record) and JoelOsteen (Series Link) for 12p today. 11:35 went to signal strength, got warning about conflict. Went to signal strength anyway. Came back at 11:40. Waited until Noon. Unit did reschedule the series link, and started recording at noon. Unit did NOT reschedule the one time record of NASCAR. Apparently, if its not a series link, the unit just trashes it.

Also getting LOTS of audio drop outs on the NASCAR race using DD toslink to Optimus receiver, NBCE-HD. Switched to Prologic, still a few drop outs, but not nearly as bad. Dont know whats up with that. All signals in the 90's, clear weather. AND, when I went to turn DD back ON, the unit stayed in Prologic. When I turned it OFF, it switched to DD ON, so this software upgrade has the DD ON/OFF toggle backwards. It was OK (I had it set to ON) until I toggled it, then it was backwards.


----------



## tekie99

I have a interesting issue now since the update, I can no longer pause, rewind live tv.. I even tried to record the show I was watching to see if that would allow me to rewind or pause, and nothing.. I am using a harmony 880 remote, and had no issues for weeks using this remote, my menu button still works but its like the commands or IR command changed for pause & ff & rw?? anyone else see this? oh and I am watching a fox local hd channel MPEG4 if that helps any? just tried a regular MPEG2 channel and I can pause and rewind no problems.. so seems to be a issue only with the MPEG4 channels..


----------



## tstarn

I was ready to say good job D* with the latest download (worked for a day), but today, while FFing through NFL Countdown on ESPNHD, the HR20 froze up, and at the same time, it failed to record the Eagles-Bucs game from my local Fox HD channel (MPEG4). I got it unstuck, but all it would show on the Fox channel was a grey screen, while the record light stayed on. Could view all other channels but the Fox local HD channel. Went into ToDo list, canceled the recording, but still could not get the channel back. Luckily, backing up on our H10, and now going through a reset.

Same old POS box, the cascade of downloads notwithstanding. All the excuses, workarounds, blah, blah, blah from the D* apologists (even the earnest ones, like Earl) don't mean a thing when it comes to this machine. If you are among the mere mortals whose HR20 is not working (and hasn't since day one) doing any recording and expecting it to be reliable, you are making a big mistake. And enough with the early adopter/we're all thrilled to be beta testers/what did you expect? mentality. For some percentage of D* customers (and no one know knows the actual numbers), this box just doesn't work that way a DVR is supposed to work. It's got nothing to do with OTA, dual buffers,GUI, or any other issue but reliability, basic functionality, etc.

If you want to get a sense how some others are viewing this box, check out the customer reviews on BB and CC for the HR20. Hardly a single positive feedback response. I guess all those people are nothing but whiners as well. I mean, most products on those sites have SOME people who like a product, and there are plenty of products with nearly all positive reviews. I know it's self-selected sampling, but it says something when you find mostly negative reviews for a range of issues on the same product at two independent sites.

If you have had this machine for a month or more and have any suffered through various issues (major and minor), then you, like me, have had about enough. It's strictly a losing prop for reliability, no matter what anyone else says about it.

This latest download might have fixed the FF/REW pixel issue for some, but other problems (new ones in my case) remain. It's anyone's guess when D* will finally get it reliable for its customers. I just don't see how any fair-minded person can see this situation otherwise. They just don't seem to be able to get it fixed for (most? some? a percentage of?) subscribers.

My reset is complete and FOX HD is back. Just waiting for the next screw-up based on OxE3, or whatever.

Oh, and folks with issues are not alone...here's the HR20 review from HDTV Magazine ...

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/articles/2006/10/eds_view_the_di.php


----------



## cookpr

I will clarify my previous statement....

Not all HD is unwatchable, just MPEG 4 HD since the update..

It pixelates then eventually goes to a seraching for sat signal page....(my b band converters are hooked up)

Way to go D*...


----------



## btmoore

This box can not be trusted to make recording.

I had 2 failures this morning where the HR20 failed, again on local MPEG4:

Meet the Press - no recording and "partial" in the History 
Chris Mathews Show - Unwatchable Recording, Recorded but unwatchable with a negative time code.

These bugs have been around for weeks, in multiple code versions and multiple people have reported them and they are still in the code. 

Earl, can you ask your contacts what is going on? Is there any real chance that these issues are going to be fixed or is there something so fundamentally screwed up in the code or the hardware that we all should just give up or expect to have these problems for a long time. I just want to trust that my DVR is actually going to recorder what I ask it to, I honestly don't think that is too high of an expectation for a DVR..


----------



## ktabel01

Getting hosed here on the HD feeds. PISSSSSSSSSSED. Red resets, taking the converters off, nothing. How can this not be fixed in the updates we receive. This box should not be having basic issues like this at this point.


----------



## AceGopher

Just got the 0xE3 update yesterday.

I am still having the audio problems reported after the previous update (oxDC). I've had problems when pausing, changing to, etc. HD channels or programs recorded on HD channels (both local and national). At those instances, sound stops and will not return until I turn off and back on my Marantz SR5300, which is connected via toslink.

Everything worked perfectly prior to 0xDC.

For more information, please see my post on the 0xDC issues list.

Thanks!
Ace


----------



## cookpr

Excuse the language....BUT WHAT A PIECE OF S$#% UPDATE!!!

Still no luck getting MPEG 4 HD to stay on for more than 5 minutes w/o pixelating adn going to searching for satellite signal...

Way to ruin a Sunday you d***heads.....


----------



## mgcsooner

Don't think this has been mentioned--all my player tracker selections were cleared. Not sure if this was casualty of 0xE3 or simple reset. Other than that I'm pretty happy--not getting most of the issues being reported--other than occasional HMDI (not yet on 0xE3 though) and not getting the lost sighal. Did see one playback stutter last night in one spot.


----------



## NFLnut

tekie99 said:


> I have a interesting issue now since the update, I can no longer pause, rewind live tv.. I even tried to record the show I was watching to see if that would allow me to rewind or pause, and nothing.. I am using a harmony 880 remote, and had no issues for weeks using this remote, my menu button still works but its like the commands or IR command changed for pause & ff & rw?? anyone else see this? oh and I am watching a fox local hd channel MPEG4 if that helps any? just tried a regular MPEG2 channel and I can pause and rewind no problems.. so seems to be a issue only with the MPEG4 channels..


Yes. I've seen it a lot with this machine. Ever since I got it a month ago. It just "pretends" sometimes that it doesn't even "hear" my remote commands. I press and I press and I press and still it doesn't respond. All the while, the lights on the front of the box verify that it IS receiving the commands!


----------



## hmss007

This is the first software update where I've experienced some problems. Prior to this update, everything seemed to be working great for me; but since the update the following issues have come up.

1) Audio sync is off on MPEG4 HD locals and MPEG2 HD channels; seems to be sporatic, but it was never an issue prior to this update. Resetting the HR20 seems to fix the problem for a short while, but then it comes back. It is definitely worse for MPEG4 local channels than the other HD channels.

2) When watching a local HD recording (CSI on Thursday night); while FF, the unit froze and then reset itself. This happened twice at different times in the recording. This has never happened before for any recordings.

3) When FF, the indicator to the far right that shows the arrows and FF speed, turns pink.

It really seems that this latest software update was a step backwards.

Eric


----------



## jkc120

I don't think it's particular to this release, per se, but it's still a problem.

I just paused the Chiefs/Chargers game for about 10 minutes (maybe 15), and I tried hitting down on the remote to clear the screen saver. As soon as I hit play, it goes to the END of the live buffer.

What good is pause if you can't pause it more than 5 minutes? I tried testing this by pausing it and then waiting until the screen saver kicks in, but it doesn't do it. I think if the recording has been paused longer than X amount of time (don't know what X is), it resumes at the end of the buffer.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## bbqdewd

Peapod said:


> This is a current problem with the broadcast in Atlanta, and is unrelated to the HR20. It's happening OTA, too.


I have the same problem in Atlanta. Had this since I got the box 3-4 weeks ago. Have a SOny STR-DE695 receiver, Optical from the HR20 to the Sony, HDMI to a Pany TH-42px500U. Mainly seems to happen on 46 MPEG4, or maybe thats where most of my show are. Heppens on Live and Recordrd shows. Will hear a buzz, then the sound goes out, and sometimes the screen black out for 5-6 seconds. Other times, while watching, the receiver will switch back and forth between PCM and Dolby, sounds pauses briefly when that occurs. I was thinking it's maybe the HR20 since I have now been through 3 or 4 updates. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## MikeFL

NFLnut said:


> I'm happy for you. I really am. But there are a fair number of us who ARE having these problems! It doesn't make OUR problems any less significant just because there are a few who don't have problems!
> 
> I may also ask.. Do you receive your locals via satellite? It appears to be more of an mpeg4 issue, and since a lot of my recorded programs come VIA the locals, THAT is a problem!


Sometimes it helps to understand the differences between those that are having problems and those that are not. I have had mine for about four weeks (replaced an HR10 that was giving me all sorts of problems) and I have had none of the major probems that most people have been having no BSOD, lost recordings, etc. The only problems I appeared to have were the FF & REW buttons not working, some occasional pixelation and even those seem to have been overcome with the latest release.

Since not everyone has issues to the same degree, the questions that have come to mind are:

Is there any geographical influence? (local station influence?). The reason I ask this is that I do not see posts from all parts of the country to the same degree.

Are some of the problems associated with the TV or switching receiver (pre/pro) that the HR20 is connected to? I use an older RPTV and therefore optical and component inputs into my pre/pro and then onto the TV with no problems.

Is it just plain quality control of the unit, especially the hard drive? They have been installing a lot of units in a very short time and this is a prime area for faulty drives.

Is it something to do with the signal path between the dish and the HR20? I had all sorts of multiswitch (both at the dish and internal in the house) problems with my HR10.

I guess my point is, as frustrating as it is if you have problems, I think D* has done a pretty good job of trying to resolve them with the software updates and if I still had major problems as you obviously are, I would be asking myself if it really is the software or some other issue (hardware for example)?


----------



## Thinker3932

So, how many other people have issues with FF,REW. I get weird lockups--even though the video is perfectly playable. It will lock up on FF or Rew, it will FF to weird spots. Why is the box having so much problems with something simple like FF and REW--and it's not just MPEG4, its everything.


----------



## soccercoach61

One thing I have noticed is that switching to the MPEG-2 stations from the MPEG-4 stations is giving the screen a beautiful pink color. This is using the HDMI output to my Philips Plasma screen. After 3-5 seconds, the screen will go blank and then come back with the correct color.


----------



## NFLnut

Well ...

I just tried to REW a minute or so to see something on one of the Sunday Ticket channels and when I tried to FF back to live, it starts REW'ing although I'm pressing the FF button!!

I then tried to use the 30sec slip to go to the end, and it goes to the beginning. I tried pressing it again and it freezes at the beginning. I then pressed and held FF and it goes to the next tick. I pressed 30 sec slip and it goes back to the beginning. FF/Hold again, it jumps back to the beginning of the buffer! The only way I could then get back to Live was to FF/3x all the way back to the end which took about three minutes.

D*: if you're reading this thread, EITHER FIX THE MESS YOU'VE MADE, OR GO BACK TO TiVo AND LET THE PROFESSIONALS WHO KNOW WHAT THEY"RE DOING BUILD YOUR DVR'S, OR LOSE AN 11 YEAR CUSTOMER!!!!! I'm REAL CLOSE to being done!!


----------



## tfederov

Remote/DVR locked up watching Sunday Ticket games, I was unable to pause, rewind, or fast forward. When I did get a successful fast forward, it actually went back to the start of the buffer and I could not skip to the front. I had to change the channel because that was the only button that seemed to work. I'm starting to think this will be my development DVR for many many months to come.


----------



## thekochs

hmss007 said:


> . This has never happened before for any recordings.
> 
> 3) When FF, the indicator to the far right that shows the arrows and FF speed, turns pink.
> 
> Eric


For what it is worth.........not big issue...........but I also see the pink button. It's if you hit the FF button a bunch 1X, 2X, 3X quicly and then try to hold. The button turns *pink*....wierd.


----------



## PoitNarf

thekochs said:


> For what it is worth.........not big issue...........but I also see the pink button. It's if you hit the FF button a bunch 1X, 2X, 3X quicly and then try to hold. The button turns *pink*....wierd.


It's a sporadic visual bug that most of us have seen. It will probably get fixed eventually; been present for the past several updates.


----------



## dminches

AceGopher said:


> Just got the 0xE3 update yesterday.
> 
> I am still having the audio problems reported after the previous update (oxDC). I've had problems when pausing, changing to, etc. HD channels or programs recorded on HD channels (both local and national). At those instances, sound stops and will not return until I turn off and back on my Marantz SR5300, which is connected via toslink.


This is the same problem I am having with my B&K AVR 307. Unless I switch something on the B&K I lose audio if I switch channels or pause.

And, I do not have this issue with my HDVR2 so my guess is that it is the HR20.


----------



## bluesjam

tstarn said:


> To think two days ago, I smugly believed I had finally, albeit cautiously, reached a "safe" point with my HR20. I was deluding myself. I had other issues before (BSOD, missed recordings), but I had a decent run for about a week. Today's freeze/reset issue changed my status again.


I got so excited after the latest release only to be let down after a few hours! What's worse is that if my "new" HR20 is bad I can't even get a replacement for who knows how long! Can you imagine if I had no backup dvr??? I can't imagine scheduling the last and probbably most important Formula 1 race this season on the HR20 only to have it crash or cancel the recording cuz it felt like it! 

I was patient and waited 'til the latest release... Mine is now unplugged and waiting to be sent back to D* until new units are available again. I believe our lockup issues are hardware related for sure, bad batch of HD maybe? Who knows, who cares at this point!


----------



## RunnerFL

*HDMI Issue*:

TV: Toshiba 57H94

Issue:

SD shows when in letterbox sit at the bottom of the picture doubling the size of the black area at the top. This does not happen on the Component output.

For example watching an SD show now that is in letterbox when on the HDMI input there is more black space at the top than at the bottom [Picture sits less than an inch from the bottom], when watching thru component the black space is even [Picture sits almost 3 inches from the bottom].

Update: This puts the "trick play" bar so far down on the screen that you only see from the orange bar up, you don't see the time which is normally below the orange bar.


----------



## brewer4

I watched Sunday Ticket games all day today. Switched between most of the HD games. I had the player tracker on and it worked pretty well. No issues even after the new update. There has to be a common reason or faulty hardware that is causing some units to act wonky. I really feel bad for folks like cookpr. I had same issue happen on Super Bowl. 

So do folks think the issues are software or hardware related?


----------



## Malibu13

PoitNarf said:


> We're heading down the road of threadjacking the software update thread again. If you want to continue discussing things that don't specifically pertain to this recent update, please start a new thread.


I agree, and "moves" are on the way.


----------



## thekochs

Well, for the most part my box has been running well except for the published items (Audio Sync, etc). One thing is with 0xDC I never had a BSOD. I would have very occasional freezes that required a reboot. However, I'm now had the 0xE3 for a day or so and for the second time I turn the power ON and I get a black screen (BSOD). Nothing responds........Red Button reset everything is fine.  Prior use when I turned OFF was just watching live TV. Also, temp ranges no higher than 129F. Anyway, wanted to post for the reference of it.

Also.....don't know if this is a new feature or missed it before since I'm a HR209 Noob.....but when you are in the Menu system and can see the small video screen you can actually tab over to it and change the channel.....kinda cool. Not sure how/why I would use but FYI.

Also, for all the posters complaining I'm sure *everyone* is in agreement they don't enjoy this. I'm also quite sure D* is well aware of the gravity of this box intro and I'm sure it is costing them big $$ in returns, etc. Also, with the impact to their NFL sports packs (cause I'm sure they are cutting refund deals left and right) they are scrambling to address. So, as others have stated.....if you want to post and "opinion" thread go ahead....let's leave this one for Earl and bug reports.


----------



## pappasbike

The only issue I believe I'm having after the update involves changing channels. It seems slower to me, always goes to a grey screen for a second, then black for a second before the picture on the new channel appears. I have native turned off, and this occurs when using the channel up/down rocker or putting in the actual channel number. I have not done a reset, I may do so just to see if it changes.

I'm not 100% sure that this has changed from before. My reception was completely out for more than a day because of wind affecting the dish after the initial installation on Wed. So I really only had a day or so to see how it was working before the update.
John


----------



## antneye

Not sure if this is update related since this is only day 2 for me with box, but I am unable to resume playing live TV from where I paused once the screensaver comes on. Clicking play brings me right back to live TV. Other than that all seems well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

thekochs said:


> Well, for the most part my box has been running well except for the published items (Audio Sync, etc). One thing is with 0xDC I never had a BSOD. I would have very occasional freezes that required a reboot. However, I'm now had the 0xE3 for a day or so and for the second time I turn the power ON and I get a black screen (BSOD). Nothing responds........Red Button reset everything is fine.  Prior use when I turned OFF was just watching live TV. Also, temp ranges no higher than 129F. Anyway, wanted to post for the reference of it.
> 
> Also.....don't know if this is a new feature or missed it before since I'm a HR209 Noob.....but when you are in the Menu system and can see the small video screen you can actually tab over to it and change the channel.....kinda cool. Not sure how/why I would use but FYI.


As I noted earlier in the thread... (which quickly get's lost).

This is a known issue the with the box... and according to the emails I got yesterday, it has been fixed and will part of the next release.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

AceGopher said:


> Ok Earl...you are going to think I'm nuts. But after switching back to DD, I haven't been able to get the audio to stop...even after turning everything off and back on. Could turning DD off, and then back on changed something else?
> 
> I'll let you know if it happens again. It was definitely reproducable (every time I FF an HD VoD for example)...but seems to be fine now.
> 
> -Ace


It is possible that something inside the HR20 on the DD/Audio side of things got caught in a processing loop or something... and turning the option on and off reset it, and possible set some new flags or something based on the latest software...

Please report back if the problem comes up again.


----------



## ktabel01

Earl, some of my posts were moved regarding searching for satellite errors when attempting to watch MPEG2 HD. I can only receive ESPN2 HD and universal HD. Signals over 85 on both tuners. Multipe resets, took out the convertors. Nothing. Checked all the cabling. Only starting after the last 2 updates. I have a tech coming out to check our dish, but with the signals the way they look, seems to be a receiver problem.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ktabel01 said:


> Earl, some of my posts were moved regarding searching for satellite errors when attempting to watch MPEG2 HD. I can only receive ESPN2 HD and universal HD. Signals over 85 on both tuners. Multipe resets, took out the convertors. Nothing. Checked all the cabling. Only starting after the last 2 updates. I have a tech coming out to check our dish, but with the signals the way they look, seems to be a receiver problem.


IIRC... ESPN2 and Universal HD are on the SAT Sat (119 I think).
Do you have a multiswitch involved in your setup?


----------



## dan8379

Now I'm getting this message (just noticed it tonight, but received the download yesterday morning) but I can't make it go away by changing channels the way I used to. So what used to be a minor annoyance is now a huge issue. Also, the screen saver just came on even though I was watching live TV. I assume this has something to do with the "searching for signal" message. I'm getting this message on EVERY channel, mpeg 2, mpeg 4, SD, HD, etc. Any help??


----------



## steve0212

These may have been covered already - but didn't want to read 12 pages 


MPEG4 Local Channels pixelate and freeze for a few seconds evey minute or so. this is extremely frustrating since the HD locals were the purpose of me getting this receiver. I already have a HR10-250, and just wanted the locals in HD.
Stange issue recording - I had it set to record the Steelers - Falcons on 723 (Sunday Ticket HD). At the beginning of the game, just a few minutes in, I paused it. After a few minutes, I came back and hit play. It did not unpause, it jumped to live TV (i.e. as if I FF to live TV). Then, I could not use any DVR buttons on my remote - I could not FF, RW, Pause, anything. I was going to reset it, but first changed the channel. When I went back to the game, everything was fine (so I thought). After the game, I looked in my List, but the game was not there - even though the recording light was on the whole time.


----------



## tstarn

steve0212 said:


> These may have been covered already - but didn't want to read 12 pages
> 
> 
> MPEG4 Local Channels pixelate and freeze for a few seconds evey minute or so. this is extremely frustrating since the HD locals were the purpose of me getting this receiver. I already have a HR10-250, and just wanted the locals in HD.
> Stange issue recording - I had it set to record the Steelers - Falcons on 723 (Sunday Ticket HD). At the beginning of the game, just a few minutes in, I paused it. After a few minutes, I came back and hit play. It did not unpause, it jumped to live TV (i.e. as if I FF to live TV). Then, I could not use any DVR buttons on my remote - I could not FF, RW, Pause, anything. I was going to reset it, but first changed the channel. When I went back to the game, everything was fine (so I thought). After the game, I looked in my List, but the game was not there - even though the recording light was on the whole time.


Nearly exact same thing happened to me on my local Fox MPEG4 channel during Eagles game. Same, exact sequence, results, with one exception, when I went back to the game via channel changing, all I got was a gray screen (yellow light was still on). I immediately reset the box (moved over to watch game on R10) and when it came back, I manually hit record and game recorded properly. Only difference, I was FFing on ESPNHD (a recording of NFL Countdown) when the HR20 FF locked up (not the game itself), causing the issue with the DVR buttons not working, losing recording on local Fox.

I guess this fix will be in the next download (tongue planted firmly in cheek).


----------



## Alvin Nuckleglazer

a few things i have noticed running the latest version. first is the dd being reversed. when i have it set to on i just get standard stereo. when set to off i get dd. weird. second is occasionally while in the guide or in vod my remote will stop working. if i just let it sit for a couple of minutes it does come back and i can carry on with what im doing. again weird. third thing is something i can reproduce. watching a mpeg4 hd local then going to my vod and start viewing a sd recording. stop viewing the sd recording and when i return to the hd local, the audio is out of sync. to fix it i hit channel up to go to the sd version of the same local channel. right before the sd version comes in, i see the last frame from the vod recording i was watching prior to the audio going out of sync.


----------



## Azeke

A couple of quick additions previously mentioned:

1) Since the update my HR20 is experiencing excessive noise (i.e. the hard drive read/write head is constantly moving), nothing is being recorded to my knowledge.

2) Still experiencing the Searching for Sat (771). I have removed the BBCs will no success. Directv is replacing my dish with a new one (I requested new lnb's). Maybe it will be the slimline.

Any thoughts or comments are welcome.

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## BurnX

This issue has been around for a while, but its still deleting recorded shows. I was recording a Sunday ticket game. I watched the first part of the recording while the game was still in progress. I left for a few hours & when I came back the recording was gone and it showed as deleted in history.


----------



## dan8379

dan8379 said:


> Now I'm getting this message (just noticed it tonight, but received the download yesterday morning) but I can't make it go away by changing channels the way I used to. So what used to be a minor annoyance is now a huge issue. Also, the screen saver just came on even though I was watching live TV. I assume this has something to do with the "searching for signal" message. I'm getting this message on EVERY channel, mpeg 2, mpeg 4, SD, HD, etc. Any help??


Well, a reset seemed to fix the problem, but we had to sit through Desperate Housewives with it (no way my wife would have let me reboot while it was on!) Hopefully this won't reoccur....


----------



## qubit

Was recording amazing race and realize cbs was really behind in their programming so I set cold case to record while I had a 20 min buffer on amazing race. I finished watching it and hit list and deleted the cold case (which was still recording) then deleted the amazing race. The amazing race I record with a 15 minute buffer. After this I was dropped back to the last channel I was watching and couldn't do anything. Not guide, list, menu, power etc. Nothing. Hit reset button and now lost the desperate housewives that was recording. It is listed in History as partial but is not in MyVOD anywhere.
I have my hr10 as backup but just reporting this "issue".


----------



## dthoman

I don't know if these issues have been covered because I have only scanned the 280 plus postings but here it goes:\

After I am done watching a recording it will prompt me to delete or keep recording. I will delete recording. I will then be brought back to My VOD list and the program that I just got done watching and then deleting is still listed and will not disappear until I exit and the hit list again. Not really too bad of an issue although it only happens once in a while. 

The other issue is when I am watching a recorded program I will pause it for a few minutes. Instead of giving the usual screen saver it will prompt me to keep or delete recording as if I finished watching it. I don't know if this is related to the above or the reported problems with people pausing live tv and then after hitting play it goes the end of the live buffer.

I basically record in MPEG 2. I don't trust MPEG 4 yet. 

Let me know if these have been discussed and are know issues. I did call DTV and have the escalate and report to engineering. The CSR made no comment whether or not these are known issues other than that hopefully by December everying should be running smoothly with the HR20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rugged

Today I had to reset the receiver more times than in the previous 3 weeks. I think that the system locked up about 4-5 times. 

I was so happy that I could FF without trouble but now, one of my biggest complaints is the constant locking up during normal FF/REW during both live TV and recorded shows. Actually today I noticed how inconsistent the skip to tick and the quick jump to live/start of programming. I think the idea of holding a button down for 3 secs is rediculous. There needs to be a dedicated button for these jumps. A few times today I pushed the button, didn't think it responded (anyone else frustrated with the time delay??) so continued pushing--and eventually it jumped to beginning and back to the end--which I didn't think was possible since there's a different button for the reverse jump.

Also, I am still having trouble when pressing record on a show that is already buffering. It completely locked up and I had to stop/delete to get it to respond. This action also froze the recording on the other channel.

All in all, today I was the most disappointed I have ever been. I used to think Directv would be putting TIVO out of business; now I think I need to go buy some TIVO stock because there is no competition!


----------



## Ed Campbell

2 new issues for me since the update:

Couple programs where I have SL -- they showed in the ToDo list -- but didn't record or record as usable.

1st -- ToDo scheduled EPL Weekend Review on 613, Fox Soccer Channel. Earlier in the day, I noticed ToDo had it scheduled to record at 6PM and 3 AM tomorrow. Canceled the latter. At 6, the yellow light came on and I waited about 10 minutes to skip commercials. When I went to Play it, it didn't appear in List. Still appeared in ToDo and marked with < which seems usual for recordings in progress. Went to 613 live and while the program showed in the orange buffer as recording from Start -- _no trick play_. Trying to play from the ToDo list only gave me a black screen.

So, we settled for missing the first 12 minutes [by then] and watching the show live from then. By the end of the show, yellow light went off -- no recording in List.

2nd -- just noticed no yellow light when "Rosemary & Thyme" should be recording on PBS 5, local SD. Checked List, nada. Checked ToDo, no episodes scheduled -- even though 1st run in progress. Hit record on the live show -- got the orange progress bar back to the time I'd changed channels; but -- _no trick play_ -- stuck with live progress. Went to List, which showed it recording, hit Play -- nada, black screen.

Unique to my latest experience with the HR20. I must say I've had similar problems with non-recordings with the HR10 -- presuming details missing from info provided by broadcasters. But, those never resulted in loss of trick play when I started the recording in mid-stream.

I'll remove a couple of strange movies I was going to record overnight -- and give the critter a component reboot after Battlestar Galactica 2nd showing at 10PM MDT tonight. As noted in earlier post, I'd setup the HR20 for component reboot automatically with the download and that apparently went fine -- I thought.

Think that's all the details for the Code Warriors.
--------
Decided to do reboot, right now. Nothing recording at the moment, anyway, for another 45 minutes. And I may as well see if additional stability has fallen into place _vis-a-vis_ HDMI; so, I'll reboot with the HDMI connection in place. I'll return to this Comment if another symptom pops up or recurs.


----------



## cookpr

Nice, I see all my posts have been moved....

My issue with the MPEG 4 channels pixelating and then going to a searching for sat signal IS AN OxE3 issue, as I have had the HR20 since early Sept...never an issue like I had this afternoon.

All my SD and MPEG 2 HD worked fine....

Took off the B band converters like others had posted and it works fine now...it was fine all night....again, we should not have to invent workarounds...I dont know if this was a Chicago only MPEG 4 issue or what, but it was terrible between 11am - 1pm....

My lockups occured while jumping around the Sunday Ticekt HD channels w/ player tracker enabled....

AGAIN, ALL MY ISSUES ARE W/ THIS UPDATE...worked fine last week....got home this mornign to this mess....


----------



## Malibu13

Thanks for the clarification that your issues are happening since 0xE3. Your previous posts had no indication of such.


----------



## Monty23

I was watching the GreenBay/Miami game live on FOX Mpeg4 feed and also recording it. Was having periodic audio dropouts and pixelation. I am hooked up directly to my TV with analog audio feed. I paused the game for about ten minutes and when I came back I wanted to FF a couple minutes and it wouldn't come out of FF. Finally after hitting STOP a couple times it worked again. Also, the replay key seems to give you anywhere between 0 to 30 seconds back each time... not consistent. I was experimenting with the FF key a couple times to move way ahead and watching the football time clock it seems to move forward some, then back, and then forward again very inconsistently. Weird


----------



## pappys

munangst said:


> I haven't been able to get this to work with the remote (RC24) in RF mode. Does it only work with the IR remote?


In this case you have to actually hold the FF/RW button down for 3 seconds and then RELEASE and tap that button again to get it to work.



Larry G said:


> I recorded three shows on Friday night. Close to Home, Men in Trees, and Numbers. Before I went to bed (2AM Sat morning) I checked MYVOD and all shows were there. Got up Saturday morning and went to MYVOD to watch one and Close to Home and Numbers were not there. Checked history and Close to home was marked as Partial and Numbers was marked as recorded and software download had occured @ 3:30 AM. I could not watch either show. I tried a red button reset hoping they'd come back. No Luck.


Sorry to hear that, I think it was just a misfortune during the update. It should not have been deleted. Did you happen to notice the box resetting during the time of those recordings? Have you had any automatic resets before?


----------



## drmorley

Since this last software update I noticed quite a bit of pixelation during heavy motion scenes that were especially apparent during today's football games. The wife noticed it during a few scenes on Desperate Housewives. This issue is only apparent while watching MPEG-4 channels and doesn't occur on MPEG-2 or SD channels.

The unit also crashed after watching Desperate Housewives. After selecting "delete this recording" the unit froze while switchign back to the VOD guide. The channel (audio and video) the television was currently on (WLS MPEG-4) was playing just fine in the upper right hand cornder, however the unit was unresponsive and nothing worked until I reboot it.


----------



## gusjohnson

BurnX said:


> This issue has been around for a while, but its still deleting recorded shows. I was recording a Sunday ticket game. I watched the first part of the recording while the game was still in progress. I left for a few hours & when I came back the recording was gone and it showed as deleted in history.


Ditto - was just about to post the same thing. It's deleted my Sunday ticket game every week. This week, new software, same result. I can't believe how awful this DVR has been. I've had well over 50% of the shows that I've tried to watch disappear as "deleted" or "partial".


----------



## Earl Bonovich

gusjohnson said:


> Ditto - was just about to post the same thing. It's deleted my Sunday ticket game every week. This week, new software, same result. I can't believe how awful this DVR has been. I've had well over 50% of the shows that I've tried to watch disappear as "deleted" or "partial".


There is a thread that we built and merged a few together, that is following a pattern developing for the Sunday Ticket.

The current "observation" that is possible that when the Sunday Ticket feed goes "dead" at the end of the game... The system is treating that as a dropped channel, and thus deleting the program.

I have forwarded that thread onto the people at DirecTV... We will see what they say.


----------



## loubolb

Black recording not playable, desperate housewives mpeg4 hd. SD version recorded fine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

loubolb said:


> Black recording not playable, desperate housewives mpeg4 hd. SD version recorded fine.


I am assuming tonight's episode? and you are 0xE3
Did you try playing it a second time? And/Or Try FFing a bit into the recording ?


----------



## Frodtab

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a thread that we built and merged a few together, that is following a pattern developing for the Sunday Ticket.
> 
> The current "observation" that is possible that when the Sunday Ticket feed goes "dead" at the end of the game... The system is treating that as a dropped channel, and thus deleting the program.
> 
> I have forwarded that thread onto the people at DirecTV... We will see what they say.


Earl,

Thanks for bring their attention to the sports issues. Please make sure they know this appears to be happenings on all sports subscriptions, not just Sunday Ticket. I've had the same issue with ESPN GamePlan and I've seen many posting about issues with NHL Center Ice.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## TheNukeMan

I recieved my new HR20 700 yesterday, Ironwood came and installed it, if you could call it that. Anyway, If I turn off the unit via it's power button on the console or the remote control, then return a bit later and it will not power on by either button. So then I think, I'll leave the unit on and just turn my 50" Visio off and leave the HR20 on. Well, I then come bac kand tunr the TV on and it has no input signal. I have the 2 units (hr20 and Visio) connected via the HDMI. 

Has anyone experienced anything like this? I waited so long to finally get local channels her in the SF Bay Area (had HD for 1 year now) and the unit I buy doesn't work or has a software clitch or compat. issue. Does the HR20 monitor the hr20 via hte DDMI and go into sleep mode (signal wise) if it senses the TV off? I'm grasping here. I have a call into D-TV but trust the public much more.
Thanks
TheNukeMan


----------



## litzdog911

1. DVR is tuned to an MPEG2 channel (BBC America) on Live TV.
2. Press MyVOD List and select "Amazing Race", recorded from local MPEG2 standard definition CBS station. The recording had just completed several minutes earlier.
3. Next screen comes up and select "Play" to begin playing "Amazing Race".
4. DVR hangs. Upper right TV window displays black video with BBC America channel number. Recording never starts playing.
5. Wait several minutes, but DVR is hung.
6. Reset DVR.
7. "Amazing Race" is still in the MyVOD List and now plays fine.

So I guess it's not just MPEG4 HDTV recordings that still have problems.


----------



## RBD

HDMI Problem still Present
I checked, and both boxes still gets frozen when the HDMI is connected to my Vizio P50HDM TV. I turned the TV off for 10 min and the boxes are non-respondent. I have no use for my expensive HDMI cables, this is driving me crazy. I'm posting this so that The problem may reach Directv ASAP.. (Earl, can u let them know)


----------



## mOOn

Had to use the red button reset when I lost all remote control funtions.

Watching a Local Channel MP4 recording (old version of Star Trek, ABC), I decided to see what else was on in live TV so I hit guide button twice. I looked through the guide a bit. The recorded program was showing in the upper right hand corner. I decided to see what else was already recorded so, while watching the guide, I hit the menu button, selected VOD and was trying to decide which item on the list to watch, the playback of the program shown in the upper right hand corner ended while I was looking at my VOD list. It gave me the option to delete, I chose to delete. The TV went to a live non-HD channel for viewing. I noticed that no buttons on the remote would work. All I could do was watch the program playing at that moment, could not even power off the unit.

Red button reset. This happened on 0xE3.  The recorded program I was deleting was recorded after I received the 0xE3 update. My setup is in my signature.

mOOn


----------



## larcar

Still no caller ID after latest update. It has not worked since I got the box a month ago.


----------



## Xaa

gusjohnson said:


> Ditto - was just about to post the same thing. It's deleted my Sunday ticket game every week. This week, new software, same result. I can't believe how awful this DVR has been. I've had well over 50% of the shows that I've tried to watch disappear as "deleted" or "partial".


Half? Well over half? I call bs on that.

One ST game is enough to get worked up over for sure. Two is enough to lose faith completely Gus. I don't buy your "well over half" estimate though. I think that number comes with your "anger reflection".

Xaa


----------



## ktabel01

Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC... ESPN2 and Universal HD are on the SAT Sat (119 I think).
> Do you have a multiswitch involved in your setup?


Yeah, same multiswitch as in my original install. Looks to be working fine.


----------



## Larry G

pappys said:


> Sorry to hear that, I think it was just a misfortune during the update. It should not have been deleted. Did you happen to notice the box resetting during the time of those recordings? Have you had any automatic resets before?


I know it did not reset at the time of recordings. I was watching something. I have not noticed any auto resets other than the software downloads. This was the first time anything like that has happened to me.


----------



## fdeitz

Azeke said:


> A couple of quick additions previously mentioned:
> 
> 1) Since the update my HR20 is experiencing excessive noise (i.e. the hard drive read/write head is constantly moving), nothing is being recorded to my knowledge.
> 
> 2) Still experiencing the Searching for Sat (771). I have removed the BBCs will no success. Directv is replacing my dish with a new one (I requested new lnb's). Maybe it will be the slimline.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments are welcome.
> 
> Peace and blessings,
> 
> Azeke


I also noticed immediately the morning I got the update - the hard disk was making excessive noise - even though nothing was being recorded. I tried a lot of things including reset several times. It was so noisy that it was an extreme distraction in my living room. After exhausting everything else, I decided to just reformat the whole disk and that fixed the problem. However, I should not have had to do that, and I know it was definitely a result of this update - the hard disk was never that noisy to be heard way across the room making constant clunking and other noises. It is frustrating that the only fix to this was to reformat the whole drive - as a result of getting a software update!


----------



## dminches

Earl Bonovich said:


> Your HDVR2 doesn't deal with Dolby Digital signals often..
> Unless you happen to be on HBO or Show time, in one of the few cases when they do broadcast a DD signal on their SD movie.


True, Earl, but when it does it does flawlessly. I can pause a recording or live broadcast and when I come back the DD stream is still intact. With the HR20 I lose all audio until I switch the B&K out of surround mode and back into it. This is clearly a bug with the HR20 (as experienced by others too).


----------



## redbirdruss

Last night I recorded the World Series game on Channel 88 FOXE. I set the recording to stop 1 1/2 hours after the scheduled end time. This time the recording stopped 10 minutes after the scheduled broadcast time.

Anyone else seeing this issue?


----------



## ssalerno

I have been having a issue with DD when I have it turned off in the HR20 menu it actually is on, as displayed on my Sony amp and to my ears. Then when I turn it on, on the HR20 it goes off on the amp and too my ears. This happend after I had a big delay in audio, so I turned the DD off in the menu, because this sometimes has helped in the past. It did not fix the problem, so I rebooted, and when the system came back up it started working backwards to the settings in my hr20. Never had this problem before the latest update.

--Steve


----------



## hasan

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a thread that we built and merged a few together, that is following a pattern developing for the Sunday Ticket.
> 
> The current "observation" that is possible that when the Sunday Ticket feed goes "dead" at the end of the game... The system is treating that as a dropped channel, and thus deleting the program.
> 
> I have forwarded that thread onto the people at DirecTV... We will see what they say.


I was able to create/confirm the NFL Sunday Ticket bug late yesterday afternoon (I just confirmed it this morning).

I was watching the Colts game, just after half-time, I had to leave, so I hit the record button. It started recording just fine. I got home and it was not in the My VOD list, but it was in the history list as "deleted". This is the "classic" presentation of the bug...the channel goes blank at the end of the game, and the HR20 proceeds to delete the recording.

This is on a box that has had nearly no other issues in the 4 weeks I've been using it.


----------



## ckg1999

mOOn said:


> Had to use the red button reset when I lost all remote control funtions.
> 
> Watching a Local Channel MP4 recording (old version of Star Trek, ABC), I decided to see what else was on in live TV so I hit guide button twice. I looked through the guide a bit. The recorded program was showing in the upper right hand corner. I decided to see what else was already recorded so, while watching the guide, I hit the menu button, selected VOD and was trying to decide which item on the list to watch, the playback of the program shown in the upper right hand corner ended while I was looking at my VOD list. It gave me the option to delete, I chose to delete. The TV went to a live non-HD channel for viewing. I noticed that no buttons on the remote would work. All I could do was watch the program playing at that moment, could not even power off the unit.
> 
> mOOn


I have the same issues with the remote not working after this update. I got so mad yesterday that I just switched back to my R15 and dealt with non-HD football.


----------



## jgrade

Also have the remote problem, but oddly my Sony RM-A4000 works perfectly.

May have ben reported, but delete at the end of a program does not work. When the program ends the delete now is available, but after selecting the option it is still in the VOB list.

Other than that little annoyance all is well. HDMI, DD, Caller ID, series link, no duplicates, FF RW, all work.


----------



## bonscott87

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a thread that we built and merged a few together, that is following a pattern developing for the Sunday Ticket.
> 
> The current "observation" that is possible that when the Sunday Ticket feed goes "dead" at the end of the game... The system is treating that as a dropped channel, and thus deleting the program.
> 
> I have forwarded that thread onto the people at DirecTV... We will see what they say.


Thanks! I'll add any further comments on that thread.


----------



## lobo65

Hi. First time poster, but I've been lurking for awhile. I got my HR 20 about two weeks ago, and never had any problems with reception or recording until Saturday morning--just after the newest update.

Now I can't receive half of the channels for which I subscribe. All I get is a black screen, and no error messages at all. I can see the banner to tell me what program is supposed to be on though. There is no rhyme or reason on what I am able to pick up either. Sometimes I will pick up a channel, and if I turn to another and come back to the same one I find I can't get it any more. 

DTV tech support and I tried for hours to trouble shoot the problem. They had me check my signal strength, and it measured at very good. The guy said he had no idea what could be wrong unless the box was sending a false reading on the signal strength. They finally decided that they needed to send a technician out, and he is supposed to be here tomorrow. If I wind up needing a new box, and I find out it's going to take awhile, I will reactivate my HR10-250. 

Have any of the rest of you encountered this problem as a result of the new update?


----------



## LameLefty

> Have any of the rest of you encountered this problem as a result of the new update?


My box was installed Saturday afternoon. Right after it was turned on it detected the new software was available and began downloading it, even before it had been setup. Once it downloaded and updated itself, the tech went through the setup process. After he was done and activated it with D* on the phone, I could not receive my locals (either HD or SD) until the box was restarted a second time.


----------



## bgartz

I am not sure if this is just me or not, but I got the update on Saturday, and things look good for me. On Sunday watching the football game I noticed that the blue lights flash slowly over and over. I seem to remember that they just stayed on before.

Also now when recording the yellow light is not on.

Now I am seeing that when I power down the box, the outputs stop (audio and video), but the lights on the box stay on..

Is this common and I just never noticed some of it before? I have had very few issues with the box, and all my recording are still operating as I would expect.


----------



## lobo65

I wish re-starting my box would have fixed the problem. I did that many times with no results.


----------



## greenwave

First time poster. Have had HR20 for almost one month now and for the most part it has been great. I had the same pixelation/looping FF problems that others reported after the previous download, the OxE3 seems to have cured those, but . . . now I notice the following "new" issues:

- when I pause live programming for more than a few seconds, and press play to un-pause, it skips forward to live play, as opposed to playing back from where I pause it.

- all of my skip to ticks seem to send me backward in recorded material; in other words, when I try to FF to the next bookmark or even to the end (to live playback) it sends me either to a backwards bookmark or to the beginning of the recording. To get back to live playback of the recorded channel I have to change channels and then come back to it. I can live with it, but it's annoying.

- yesterday, for the frist time, I encountered frequent audio drops, signficant recurring pixelation and occasional brief drop out of audio and video on my local CBS HD (Atlanta). I was flipping back and forth between CBS (Falcons game) and NBC (Martinsville race) and the NBC feed did not seem to have the same problem, but the issue on the CBS feed was consistent throughout the game.

Are the first two known issues regarding the OxE3 update? Is the latter likely a broadcast issue, as opposed to an HR20 issue? 

Thanks!


----------



## Megadeth68

I got up Sunday morning and was getting ready to watch football on my HR20 and it would not power up, hard drive or the fan was running but no lights on on the unit, so I tried unplugging it and that did no good. Next I tried to hit the red button and the power light came on for 3 seconds and then went off and my television kicked into high def mode but no picture, so I called customer support and they are sending me a new unit by Fedex.

So later on a whim I tried pushing the power button and it boots right up, worked great watching the day games but I could not watch any of my recorded programs. I looked and sure enough I had the new 0xE3 update installed on Saturday morning while I was out of town. Was watching Fox news channel and the next thing I know there is a Lowes screensaver on my television set, I could still hear the Fox broadcast but the picture had frozen on the Lowes insignia frame. This happened a couple of times yesterday.

I was thinking of calling D* back and cancelling the order for the new unit, but after all that has happened I am just going to let them deliver it and see if the new unit performs any better after the update is installed on it.

So, the reason I am posting is to see if anyone else has had any of these problems that I have experienced and if so what was done to correct them. I have had to reset the reciever one time about 4 days after I got it because it would not respond to the remote, but other than that I have had no problems wit FF RW Recording or any of the other issues I have seen on here. Oh and it seems to be working just fine now though I had to delete everything that I had recorded and have not tried to record and playback anything as of yet.


----------



## tjboyd

I notice now I have a screensaver glitch... every so often, it will start flashing whats paused behind it. A little thing I know. Just thought I'd mention it...


----------



## Radio Enginerd

greenwave said:


> - when I pause live programming for more than a few seconds, and press play to un-pause, it skips forward to live play, as opposed to playing back from where I pause it.


I've seen this one around the board... I believe it's a known issue prior to the latest update.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

mOOn said:


> Had to use the red button reset when I lost all remote control funtions.
> 
> Watching a Local Channel MP4 recording (old version of Star Trek, ABC), I decided to see what else was on in live TV so I hit guide button twice. I looked through the guide a bit. The recorded program was showing in the upper right hand corner. I decided to see what else was already recorded so, while watching the guide, I hit the menu button, selected VOD and was trying to decide which item on the list to watch, the playback of the program shown in the upper right hand corner ended while I was looking at my VOD list. It gave me the option to delete, I chose to delete. The TV went to a live non-HD channel for viewing. I noticed that no buttons on the remote would work. All I could do was watch the program playing at that moment, could not even power off the unit.
> 
> Red button reset. This happened on 0xE3. The recorded program I was deleting was recorded after I received the 0xE3 update. My setup is in my signature.
> 
> mOOn


I had the very same problem with 0xE3. My HR20 locked up while looking at my VOD page. I also had to push the red reset button to clear the error.

Hutchinshouse

HR20-700 (0xE3) (via HDMI)
Mitsubishi WD-52725


----------



## Scott R. Scherr

I am still getting the occasional automatic deleted recording even with the software update. Have a series link for Kidnapped. It never appeared in MVOD. I went to history and it said it had been deleted. Never deleted by me.

Same thing occasionally happened before software update as well.

Scott


----------



## pyrettablaze

HDMI issue

LG 42" 
When turning on the TV, the result is snow picture. Have to change the resolution on the HR20 to get the picture to come back in. This was fixed with the 0xdc version and is now borked again.


----------



## Stevesdigi

Hutchinshouse said:


> I had the very same problem with 0xE3. My HR20 locked up while looking at my VOD page. I also had to push the red reset button to clear the error.
> 
> Hutchinshouse
> 
> HR20-700 (0xE3) (via HDMI)
> Mitsubishi WD-52725


It did it to me too yesterday. Was watching the Bucs game on Fox HD, went to VOD page and it showed it as recording the game. Hit Exit and was taken to another channel and the remote was dead. The HR20 yellow light was still on but everything else was non-responsive. Had to red button and of course wait the agonizingly slow 5-10 minutes for a reboot before being able to watch anymore of the game. Thank God it wasn't the last minute of the game or I would have missed that 62 yard field goal/win - go Bucs!


----------



## crockett

Version: 0xE3

Prior to this version I've had some minor bugs here and there but the HR20 has been pretty solid.

Holy Cow! It is majorly mucked up now. I'm guessing they roll back in the next couple days or put out an emergency update.

My NEW problems:

1. Pause a program, when you return to start it, it's like the lottery of restarts. I've had it jump to end (this is my personal favorite as I'm sports watcher and of course you see the score), jump back about five mintues from the point it was originally paused, jump to the beginning, lock up and do nothing, and finally, do what it was supposed to do, resume playing. I wouldn't know a MPEG4 from MPEG2 but this was happening last night watching the World Series on FOX in SD. We don't have the HD locals yet. It happened both on my recorded version as well as when I tried to watch it "live" from the buffer.

2. The bright blue ring is possessed. It is constantly dimming down and dimming up. It's acts like a light in your house when you over load a circuit. I've never noticed it this active before. I haven't been able to tie it to anything concrete, it just seems to randomly dim down and then back up.

3. Sound is a complete and utter mess. Again, I can't seem to tie it to something specific, mainly because I didn't have a whole lot of time to mess with it. But I've had it dissappear completely and not be on DD when it should. It's driving my AVR nuts.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

There is no rolling back of the version, and there is no "emergency release" planned.

With you #1; others have seen that on previous versions, so itis not new to E3. 

#2; diming in and out is a sign that the unit is paused... so it appears your unit thinks it is paused when it is not. Have you reeset it?

#3; Others have reported the same thing and as you said... there is nothing "specific" to it.


----------



## tfederov

mOOn said:


> Had to use the red button reset when I lost all remote control funtions.
> 
> Watching a Local Channel MP4 recording (old version of Star Trek, ABC), I decided to see what else was on in live TV so I hit guide button twice. I looked through the guide a bit. The recorded program was showing in the upper right hand corner. I decided to see what else was already recorded so, while watching the guide, I hit the menu button, selected VOD and was trying to decide which item on the list to watch, the playback of the program shown in the upper right hand corner ended while I was looking at my VOD list. It gave me the option to delete, I chose to delete. The TV went to a live non-HD channel for viewing. I noticed that no buttons on the remote would work. All I could do was watch the program playing at that moment, could not even power off the unit.
> 
> Red button reset. This happened on 0xE3. The recorded program I was deleting was recorded after I received the 0xE3 update. My setup is in my signature.
> 
> mOOn


Pretty much what I was having problems with yesterday as well. That and Sunday Ticket made it look like my Lions lost..... again.... in HD.......


----------



## jheda

Issues with new update:

ff/rew definitely improved!!!! no autodeletes yet.

Fox local hiccups (every 30 secs while watching live)

heavy recording night, hoceky football 2.5 men will report any issues.

G-d bless this forum!


----------



## h0ckeysk8er

Earl Bonovich said:


> One of the biggest problems they have... is recreating the issues on purpose.
> If they can't recreate it on purpose, is is extremely difficult to figure what is causing it. Not making excuses here... anyone doing software development knows where I am coming from. Short of going line of code by line of code... It is difficult.
> 
> Right now, DirecTV has no way to get detailed error information from your systems. So All I can ask is that you keep reporting them, with as much detail as possible... so hopefully they can identify a pattern, and find the source of the issue.
> 
> They obviously want to have the code work as best as it can... All I know is that they have a pretty decent sized team on the HR20 project, and they work some pretty late hours on it. It just boils down to being able to identify the problem, and if it is HR20 responsible... getting it fixed... If it is not Hr20 releated, then getting the proper area to fix it.


Posting your issues here is good, but if they want detailed information about issues we are seeing, they need to give us a more direct conduit to report problems. I still have the HDMI sync issue on my Sharp LCD panel. When I call D*, I can't get anyone to connect me with someone who wants to either 1) work with me to determine the exact nature of the problem, and/or 2) document exactly what is happening for the development group. All I've gotten so far is "we know there are HDMI issues. Wait for the next release."

I'd be happy to work with a D* developer on my issue (and any others). They have to be willing to give us a way to do that.


----------



## 911medic

archer75 said:


> OTA enabled yet?


Believe me, you won't have to ask, when it is. It'll be obvious.


----------



## paulman182

"- when I pause live programming for more than a few seconds, and press play to un-pause, it skips forward to live play, as opposed to playing back from where I pause it."


I never press play to restart, but just push pause a second time. Does it work properly when restarted that way?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

archer75 said:


> OTA enabled yet?


Do you see a big thread with the headline OTA is enabled? 

No, it is not... you wil most definently see a major headline when it is released.


----------



## munangst

Over the weekend I had an issue with changing the settings for a recording. I had the Steelers/Falcons game set up to tape with a 1-hr extension (i.e., "Stop at: 1 hr later"). At 12:58pm I decided that maybe 1 hr wouldn't be enough of a pad so I wanted to change it to 1.5 hrs. I went into the To Do list, selected the recording, and changed the stop time. When I clicked "Update settings" it popped up the "Please wait..." animation in the bottom right corner of the screen. Usually it only takes a few seconds, but this time it took a VERY long time. I noticed at 1pm that the REC light came on, but I was still at "Please wait". After another ~5 minutes I gave up and did a red-button reset. It was not totally locked up (the "Please wait..." progress bar was still animating), but it wouldn't respond to EXIT or BACK on the remote. When the box rebooted it restarted taping the game, but still had a 1-hr pad rather than 1.5 hrs. I didn't want to mess with it any more and risk another lockup, so I just left it alone. Felt like I was back in the Tivo era with a 5+ minute wait looking at "Just a moment please..."  This was all with 0xE3, BTW.

On a positive note, I *did *notice that now if you reboot during an in-progress recording, the first half of the recording (pre-reboot) is saved and it also restarts the recording when it comes back up, just like the Tivo did. Nice work!


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do you see a big thread with the headline OTA is enabled?
> 
> No, it is not... you wil most definently see a major headline when it is released.


I think they call that a hijacked thread!

How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck would?


----------



## oakwcj

redbirdruss said:


> Last night I recorded the World Series game on Channel 88 FOXE. I set the recording to stop 1 1/2 hours after the scheduled end time. This time the recording stopped 10 minutes after the scheduled broadcast time.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this issue?


Yes. It's happened on both WS games so far, and on other recordings that I've attempted to pad.


----------



## greenwave

paulman182 said:


> "- when I pause live programming for more than a few seconds, and press play to un-pause, it skips forward to live play, as opposed to playing back from where I pause it."
> 
> I never press play to restart, but just push pause a second time. Does it work properly when restarted that way?


I don't know, but I will give it a try tonight to see if that avoids the issue. Kind of embarrassed that I didn't think of that myself...


----------



## farjo08

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a thread that we built and merged a few together, that is following a pattern developing for the Sunday Ticket.
> 
> The current "observation" that is possible that when the Sunday Ticket feed goes "dead" at the end of the game... The system is treating that as a dropped channel, and thus deleting the program.
> 
> I have forwarded that thread onto the people at DirecTV... We will see what they say.


I hope they finally take this seriously! I called them 5 times, yes 5 times regarding this, the first few I was not sure what was causing it but with some simple testing it was easy to figure out - and nobody at DTV wanted to take the issue seriously, telling me stuff like press reset, unplug the receiver, etc. - Nothin that would address the problem.

There are two specific (apparant) problems here:

1) If the HR20 goes to start a recording and there is no video signal it will immediately cancel the recording.

2) If the HR20 is recording and the video signal ends before the scheduled stop time of that recording it will immediately stop recording and delete whatever has been recorded.

I have told DTV numerous times how to reproduce - just schedule a recording off of Center Ice, Sunday Ticket, ESPN Game Plan, etc. - or tune to any sport subscription even in progress, press record (start a manual record) then just wait for the video stream to end.

It's unbelievable that they have not taken the time to look into this as it's such a blatant issue that has been around since day 1 and so simple to reproduce. If it's not fixed soon I can guarantee that DTV will have an extra HR20 back in stock.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

farjo08 said:


> 1) If the HR20 goes to start a recording and there is no video signal it will immediately cancel the recording.
> 
> 2) If the HR20 is recording and the video signal ends before the scheduled stop time of that recording it will immediately stop recording and delete whatever has been recorded.


Does it exhibit the same result if you lose satellite signal or if there is no video signal?

How are we defining this? Is loss of video signal = black or what?


----------



## LameLefty

greenwave said:


> I don't know, but I will give it a try tonight to see if that avoids the issue. Kind of embarrassed that I didn't think of that myself...


It may or it may not. I had the same problem during Saturday afternoon on my CBS HD local broadcast of UT-Alabama (MPEG4) and again Sunday morning during the Sports Reporters on ESPN HD (MPEG2). Neither button made a difference - it always jumped to real-time. But yesterday on my local Fox HD during the Colts-Redskins, pause worked fine and resumed properly using either the Pause or Play button. Go figure.


----------



## billt1111

Earl Bonovich said:


> One of the biggest problems they have... is recreating the issues on purpose.
> If they can't recreate it on purpose, is is extremely difficult to figure what is causing it. Not making excuses here... anyone doing software development knows where I am coming from. Short of going line of code by line of code... It is difficult.
> 
> Right now, DirecTV has no way to get detailed error information from your systems. So All I can ask is that you keep reporting them, with as much detail as possible... so hopefully they can identify a pattern, and find the source of the issue.
> 
> They obviously want to have the code work as best as it can... All I know is that they have a pretty decent sized team on the HR20 project, and they work some pretty late hours on it. It just boils down to being able to identify the problem, and if it is HR20 responsible... getting it fixed... If it is not Hr20 releated, then getting the proper area to fix it.


LOL

I was wondering why you don't make this point over and over and over. 95% of the people who post here think it is helpful to say "my box froze" or "my cartoons were unwatchable yesterday", without realizing that they are just wasting their time and everyone else's with useless information. They have no idea that unless the problem can be duplicated in a lab environment they are ignored.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

billt1111 said:


> LOL
> 
> I was wondering why you don't make this point over and over and over. 95% of the people who post here think it is helpful to say "my box froze" or "my cartoons were unwatchable yesterday", without realizing that they are just wasting their time and everyone else's with useless information. *They have no idea that unless the problem can be duplicated in a lab environment they are ignored. *


While I agree with the first part of your post, the last part is not entirely correct. They are not "ignoring" any of the reported problems. Just because they can't re-create it, doesn't mean it didn't happen or it doesn't exist.

But with out the details on what is going on at the time, it like finding a needle in the haystack.


----------



## billt1111

Earl Bonovich said:


> While I agree with the first part of your post, the last part is not entirely correct. They are not "ignoring" any of the reported problems. Just because they can't re-create it, doesn't mean it didn't happen or it doesn't exist.
> 
> But with out the details on what is going on at the time, it like finding a needle in the haystack.


Understood. I guess the odd rambling "my box froze" post might be decoded and fixed by accident but the chances are highly improbable. As someone posted in their signature recently "anecdotes do not represent data".


----------



## ssn

The random automatic deleting of programs needs to stop. I'm losing programs now every week. Which on certain shows that are reshown it is not a big hassle. On shows that are shown only 1 time it's a pain. When I'm around I have to baby sit the hr20 to make sure it's recording. On must see things I have to double cover it on my 6 year old tivo upstairs.


----------



## dminches

ssn said:


> The random automatic deleting of programs needs to stop. I'm losing programs now every week. Which on certain shows that are reshown it is not a big hassle. On shows that are shown only 1 time it's a pain. When I'm around I have to baby sit the hr20 to make sure it's recording. On must see things I have to double cover it on my 6 year old tivo upstairs.


For any show that I deem important (first run shows) I do at least one backup recording and sometimes 2.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ssn said:


> The random automatic deleting of programs needs to stop. I'm losing programs now every week. Which on certain shows that are reshown it is not a big hassle. On shows that are shown only 1 time it's a pain. When I'm around I have to baby sit the hr20 to make sure it's recording. On must see things I have to double cover it on my 6 year old tivo upstairs.


What shows?
What Channels?
How do you have them setup to record, Manual or Series Link?
How full is your hard drive?

Do they delete after a restart or with no restart involved.


----------



## dminches

Earl Bonovich said:


> What shows?
> What Channels?
> How do you have them setup to record, Manual or Series Link?
> How full is your hard drive?
> 
> Do they delete after a restart or with no restart involved.


For me, the answers are:

1 - The King of Queens
2 - Local CW (channel 57 in philly)
3 - Recording via series link
4 - No restart involved


----------



## avatar230

# 1. The day I got the update, I noted in this forum that I was experiencing problems with some MPEG-4 recordings wherein fast forward did not work properly at the beginning of the program. When I hit the FF button, it briefly goes to the 1x speed and then immediately returns to play. Skip to beginning does not work on these programs either. This weekend, testing on several more MPEG-4 programs, I'd say 30 to 40% experienced this problem, most of them off of KNBC in Los Angeles.

# 2. Not sure if this was a problem before 0xE3, but I experienced a bug this weekend attempting to get ETERNAL SUNSHINE OF THE SPOTLESS MIND to record off HDNet Movies on Sunday at 1:05 PDT. Using one-touch recording in the guide, the unit would flash that it had received the signal, but no record icon would appear next to the show. Performing a title search and telling it to record, I would receive the message, "All set, this item has been added to your To Do list," when in fact it had not been. Searches by actor (Jim Carrey) and director (Michel Gondry) produced the same results. My workaround was to program a forced manual record, which did the trick and finally added the show to the To Do list and put a record icon next to it in the guide. I did not have any other conflicting programs in the To Do list, and it didn't seem to be title-specific as the HR20 allowed me to program (and then remove) as many one-touch recordings of a subsequent HDNet Movies showing of ESotSM as I wanted... Anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## jheda

Earl Bonovich said:


> What shows?
> What Channels?
> How do you have them setup to record, Manual or Series Link?
> How full is your hard drive?
> 
> Do they delete after a restart or with no restart involved.


1) THE TODAY SHOW, 2 AND A HALF MEN, EXTREME MAKEOVER
2) NBC CBS, abc (YES I SEE THE MPEG 4 PATTERN)
3)SERIES LINK
4) 80% EMPTY


----------



## ssn

Earl Bonovich said:


> What shows?
> What Channels? *5 (chicago SNL). 1 of the FSN (full tilt poker at red rock). scifi (battlestar).*How do you have them setup to record, Manual or Series Link? (*series)*
> How full is your hard drive? (*I have yet to go under 70% left*)
> 
> Do they delete after a restart or with no restart involved.


 (*no restart. they show up in history as deleted*)

There were a few other shows that were deleted couple weeks ago. The ones above are last week deletes.

There were also some shows when I first got hr20 that appeared to have not recorded because screen was grey and wouldn't play or even fast forward through. This still happens occasionally. I've since learn that a 30 second skip will jump start a recorded show.


----------



## jheda

jheda said:


> 1) THE TODAY SHOW, 2 AND A HALF MEN, EXTREME MAKEOVER
> 2) NBC CBS, abc (YES I SEE THE MPEG 4 PATTERN)
> 3)SERIES LINK
> 4) 80% EMPTY


WITH NO RESTART INVOLVED


----------



## RMSko

I noticed something interesting when watching a recorded football game and I think it's the reason why the FF goes slower than desired. Every time I fast forwarded at 3x speed, there were times it would go forward, then backward, then forward, then backward, etc. I am certain of this because the game clock was in view. For example, let's say I FF when there was 5:00 left on the game clock. The screen would say 5:30, then 4:40, then 5:10, then 4:20 etc. I don't know whether this has been reported before, but I do believe it is a significant flaw in the FF function. Any thoughts?


----------



## munangst

RMSko said:


> I noticed something interesting when watching a recorded football game and I think it's the reason why the FF goes slower than desired. Every time I fast forwarded at 3x speed, there were times it would go forward, then backward, then forward, then backward, etc. I am certain of this because the game clock was in view. For example, let's say I FF when there was 5:00 left on the game clock. The screen would say 5:30, then 4:40, then 5:10, then 4:20 etc. I don't know whether this has been reported before, but I do believe it is a significant flaw in the FF function. Any thoughts?


Is it possible that you were seeing instant replays/highlights from earlier in the game?


----------



## RMSko

munangst said:


> Is it possible that you were seeing instant replays/highlights from earlier in the game?


That's a good question, but I'm almost certain it was not the case. It happened every time I fast forwarded (about 20 times). Also, when a game shows replays, the clock is usually not part of the replay. I've always thought the FF was very jumpy and even in other shows I always thought it went back and forth. This is just better evidence of that.


----------



## Capmeister

Today I was watching BBC America. I tried to change the channel--no good. I tried to bring up a menu or MyVoD--nothing. I ended up having to reset the unit--red button reset. Second time in as many days--same problem (last time, different channel). 

I'm also still seeing the blackouts, quite frequently. I did a test, last time. As there was a blackout--no sound, no picture, I hit the LIST button to bring up MyVoD. When the picture came back, that menu was up--so the unit IS functioning when it blacks out--I just can't see/hear via Connection 1 (componant). It doesn't do this for connection 2 (RCA yellow/red/white) which I have hooked up to my kitchen TV via an X10 transmitter.


----------



## dharrismco

Earl Bonovich said:


> What shows?
> What Channels?
> How do you have them setup to record, Manual or Series Link?
> How full is your hard drive?
> 
> Do they delete after a restart or with no restart involved.


Lost my first program last night.. Had the Amazing Race set to record on CBS (HD.. I know it's not HD, but it still seems to look better than the SD channel ). We have it setup to record as a Series link.. I'm pretty confident it had been recording as the orange light was on and nothing else should have been recording at that time. When we looked at the list later, it was not in there (History shows it was canceled). There have been no resets since Saturday morning (SW upgrade). We have 2 HR20s and had it set to record on both. One of them still has it, the other doesn't.

Edit: We're around 70% available on both HR20s....


----------



## h0ckeysk8er

avatar230 said:


> # 1. The day I got the update, I noted in this forum that I was experiencing problems with some MPEG-4 recordings wherein fast forward did not work properly at the beginning of the program. When I hit the FF button, it briefly goes to the 1x speed and then immediately returns to play. Skip to beginning does not work on these programs either. This weekend, testing on several more MPEG-4 programs, I'd say 30 to 40% experienced this problem, most of them off of KNBC in Los Angeles.
> 
> # 2. Not sure if this was a problem before 0xE3, but I experienced a bug this weekend attempting to get ETERNAL SUNSHINE OF THE SPOTLESS MIND to record off HDNet Movies on Sunday at 1:05 PDT. Using one-touch recording in the guide, the unit would flash that it had received the signal, but no record icon would appear next to the show. Performing a title search and telling it to record, I would receive the message, "All set, this item has been added to your To Do list," when in fact it had not been. Searches by actor (Jim Carrey) and director (Michel Gondry) produced the same results. My workaround was to program a forced manual record, which did the trick and finally added the show to the To Do list and put a record icon next to it in the guide. I did not have any other conflicting programs in the To Do list, and it didn't seem to be title-specific as the HR20 allowed me to program (and then remove) as many one-touch recordings of a subsequent HDNet Movies showing of ESotSM as I wanted... Anyone else experienced this problem?


I can confirm #1, but it seems more generalized. I found that when switching from live to a recorded show at any point in the recorded show, the FF won't work for the first 10-15 seconds. So, start watching a recorded show for a bit, switch to a live channel, and then switch back. You should then be unable to FF for the first 10-15 seconds again.


----------



## joej

Maybe something that would be helpful for the developers to know for these missing recordings is not only was it set up via a series link, but was it padded either on the front end, back end, and was it set up to record only first runs or both, how many episodes is it supposed to keep. How was the recording defined, from the guide, a search, or some other way. Does it always miss the same show?

Maybe the HR20 is thinking it shouldn't record the show for some reason.

One re-occuring problem it appears is that padding recordings on the back end with long amounts of time is causing a problem.

I have never had my HR20 miss a recording, I don't have anything padded on the back end and only for a few minutes on the front end, I also don't have many series links either, only a handful. There must be some common thread for these missed recordings.

I have personally had a random boot, as well as a non-responsive system, but unless I can tell them what exactly has caused it, it ain't going to get fixed.

Earl, maybe you could start a know problems thread, and that way people could look in there first and if the problem has already been reported it doesn't have to get restated again. I doubt that 15 pages of "my system hung" or "It failed to record..." is helpful to the developers.

Just my 2 cents

Later
Joe


----------



## jheda

to ammend in re joej, i have not padded any of my reported missing recordings, on either end...


----------



## joej

Oh, and another suggestion to the developers is to put some code, even if it is cryptic to the end user, as to why the show was deleted in the history. This might give them more info to go on as well.

O.K., back to work

Joe


----------



## dminches

In my case, it recorded back-to-back episodes of King of Queens. Neither of the episodes was padded. A couple hours later I looked at my VoD list and the first episode was gone.


----------



## Draconis2941

joej said:


> Oh, and another suggestion to the developers is to put some code, even if it is cryptic to the end user, as to why the show was deleted in the history. This might give them more info to go on as well.
> 
> O.K., back to work
> 
> Joe


I agree about that, although I hope it's already there and just hidden. As a DBA myself, adding a required datafield to a table that is already integrated into a functioning system.... to quote Eric Cartman... "OW! My a$$!"


----------



## K-Dog

Hello, New the the forum and my first Post.
Last night I had Cold Case set to record on my HR-20. It was set to record on my local Ch HD CBS from Philly. The most unusual thing had happened. The picture was great but, the only audio I got was the background and any music mixed within the show. No vocals at all. At some points it was silent. It was like listening to a multi-track recording with not all the tracks playing.
I switched to the SD CH and everything was fine.
I use the HDMI hook-up to my Sony TV. My HR-20 has the newest Software.
Could this just be the Philly Local having problems or is it a software problem with the HR-20?
Thanks for any input anyone has and, Thanks Earl for all your hard work!


----------



## litzdog911

K-Dog said:


> Hello, New the the forum and my first Post.
> Last night I had Cold Case set to record on my HR-20. It was set to record on my local Ch HD CBS from Philly. The most unusual thing had happened. The picture was great but, the only audio I got was the background and any music mixed within the show. No vocals at all. At some points it was silent. It was like listening to a multi-track recording with not all the tracks playing.
> I switched to the SD CH and everything was fine.
> I use the HDMI hook-up to my Sony TV. My HR-20 has the newest Software.
> Could this just be the Philly Local having problems or is it a software problem with the HR-20?
> Thanks for any input anyone has and, Thanks Earl for all your hard work!


Yes, this was a problem with your local CBS HDTV channel. Still happens all too often with all of the networks.


----------



## matto

litzdog911 said:


> Yes, this was a problem with your local CBS HDTV channel. Still happens all too often with all of the networks.


I've never seen this happen in the last two years of getting network TV via OTA and the west coast MPEG2 feeds.

First and only time it happened for me was the MPEG4 HD Local feed of Studio 60 on NBC.


----------



## Christi

I have noticed a new issue today - I am not sure if it is related to the HR20 or DirecTV, but while watching the Bravo HD channel, I have the message "Channel not purchased (721)" eventhough I am getting the programming on the channel. Usually when I see that message, there is a blank screen with no programming.

I also wanted to re-mention an issue that I have seen posted with the inability to pause, rewind, etc. live TV on MPEG4 HD channels. This occurred last night during the World Series game. When I went to the SD channel, I could pause no problem.


----------



## hasan

matto said:


> I've never seen this happen in the last two years of getting network TV via OTA and the west coast MPEG2 feeds.
> 
> First and only time it happened for me was the MPEG4 HD Local feed of Studio 60 on NBC.


In the beginning of local ota hd it happened frequently and for long periods. Try watching a movie with no center channel (dialogue).

We haven't had it happen in quite a while, but nearly every local network went through it. We still have problems occasionally with the DD 5.1 not being switched back on after a commercial, and HD not being switched back on after a commercial.

My point being, it's not an unknown problem, not that this is the case here (although it would be my first guess)


----------



## litzdog911

matto said:


> I've never seen this happen in the last two years of getting network TV via OTA and the west coast MPEG2 feeds.
> 
> First and only time it happened for me was the MPEG4 HD Local feed of Studio 60 on NBC.


You've been lucky. I think some of the local affiliates have problems with the network feeds, but often it's the network feed's fault. These problems are commonly reported at http://www.avsforum.com.


----------



## SLeppert

Something new for me in 0xE3.

When using the 30 second slip feature during the first two World Series games on FOXW-Ch.89 (MPEG-4?), the DVR will start flipping through resolutions, like I was changing channels from HD to SD or vise-versa (which is faster after 0xE3 for me). This doesn't happen all the time, maybe 50% using the 30 second slip. I haven't noticed the problem with any other recordings since the release (mostly SD though). I did not see this prior to 0xE3. I'm not using HDMI.

FYI: I have been recording the games and watching them delayed by maybe 1 hour or so. Don't know if that matters or not.


----------



## Monty23

I have a series link set every day for the 5:30 evening news. Just happened to be watching live tonight. At 5:30 the recording did not start. If you look in the guide, the series link icon is not there. If you look in the "To Do" list it shows that it should be recording at 5:30 but there is no series link icon and it's not recording. If you try to use any trick play buttons or pause none of them work (I'm still watching this live). The green time line is stuck at 5:30 but also shows the correct time as I'm watching. The recorder has not been reset since the last software update and it's running on a UPS. Weather is clear. PS: My HR10 is recording it just fine.


----------



## gcisko

gcisko said:


> I had a recording of Battlestar Galactica I was going to watch this morning. But I thought I would look at some of the new features and try out recording and trick play stuff. All the trick play stuff seemed fine. I looked at the parental controls and made sure everything was set to green (allow). I go back to my list and see that there is no Battlestar Galactica any more. I am certain I did not delete it. The history said it was recorded at 8pm last night and has been deleted.
> 
> I even tried a red-button reset hoping that it would return. Nothing...
> 
> Other than that everything is fine and I am using HDMI 1080i crop for my format.


As I think about this, I believe it is not a bug. I was trying to get a list of all series programs I had. I thought I read that "-" "-" double dashes would do it. But it appears it easily erases the selected program.

So how do I get a list of all the series programs I have setup? This was not problem with Ultimate TV.


----------



## hasan

In the prior releases while in the Guide, one could cursor all the way to the left to highlight the channel number and then press the Blue button on the remote and get the Guide for just that channel for the next 14 days.

It doesn't work since the upgrade...nothing happens. I really liked that feature. Did they drop it on purpose, or was it an unintended consequence of the upgrade?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

gcisko said:


> As I think about this, I believe it is not a bug. I was trying to get a list of all series programs I had. I thought I read that "-" "-" double dashes would do it. But it appears it easily erases the selected program.
> 
> So how do I get a list of all the series programs I have setup? This was not problem with Ultimate TV.


MyVod ->Yellow Button->Prioritizer


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hasan said:


> In the prior releases while in the Guide, one could cursor all the way to the left to highlight the channel number and then press the Blue button on the remote and get the Guide for just that channel for the next 14 days.
> 
> It doesn't work since the upgrade...nothing happens. I really liked that feature. Did they drop it on purpose, or was it an unintended consequence of the upgrade?


highlight the channel number and hit the INFO button.


----------



## hasan

Earl Bonovich said:


> highlight the channel number and hit the INFO button.


Duh! Yet another senior moment. Thanks.


----------



## farjo08

Radio Enginerd said:


> Does it exhibit the same result if you lose satellite signal or if there is no video signal?
> 
> How are we defining this? Is loss of video signal = black or what?


I will explain this the best I can, but perhaps Earl or someone with more technical knowledge of the streams can provide additional information.

When I refer to DTV not sending or stoppoing the video stream, I am not talking about an actual loss of video signal (i.e. searching for signal on satellite, please call extension xxx, etc). I am referring to the fact that they only broadcast video on the sports subscription channels during the time they allocate for the games and suspend the video transmission when the game ends (before the scheduled end of the recording).

So for example, if they are showing a game on 764 from 6PM through 11PM you will typically see a generic DirecTV image on the screen and I believe audio (music) until 6PM. At 6PM they will start the actual broadcast (a remap basically of the regional sports channel that carries the game). If the game ends at 8:30PM shortly thereafter the DirecTV image and audio will reappear until the next scheduled game on that channel.

So it is not blank video, searching for satellte, please call extension xxx, or any of those issues. I had thought that even the DirecTV image and audio was part of the stream, and maybe it still is, or perhaps it is something built into the receiver to show outside of normal transmission hours.

The problem is if the HR20 tunes to a channel to record a game and the DirecTV image is on it will immediately cancel the recording. If the actual video broadcast (remap) has started, it will record as expected, but as soon as the video broadcast stops (DirecTV image) the HR20 immediately stops recording and immediately deletes the recording.

You will see the same behavior however if there is an actual loss of video (you can simply test by setting a recorrding and pulling the coax to your satellite input) - so the behavior is indentical but as far as I know the conditions are not.

The problem appears to be well documented in that the HR20 by default will not record blank video - so if there is no actual video stream it won't record anything (unlike a tivo that would) and if that happens at the start of a scheduled recording it will immediately cancel it. If a recording is in a progress and video is lost (again disconnect the coax) it will immediately stop the recording and delete what it had recorded.

Neither of these should be the desired behavior of the unit and neither of these is what the end users (particularly those who have come from a tivo background) have come to expect.

The main issue for me is that I am paying $135 extra a month to see specific games and there is absolutely no way to get those games recorded (and not deleted) on the HR20. I do have an HR10-250 and SAT-T60 I can use for backups - but I should not have to setup backup recordings on other units simply because this one is not working as expected.

What really gets to me on this is that it took me 5 calls to DTV including 1 to customer retention in order for someone to actually lsiten to and document the problem. Every other time I was told to do a reset, unplug the unit, change to manual recording, pad the recording, etc. Things which would not address the problem. And each time I called I was told that they were not aware of this problem and it had not been reported by anyone else. If you look over the forums you will see a lot of people have raised this problem - so either DTV is correct and people are complaining about it here and not calling DTV to make them aware of it or DTV has issues (no pun intended) as to what issues they are aware of and working on.

Also the fact that it is such a simple problem to reproduce is no excuse for this to continue to be a problem. I find it hard to believe that this wasn't discovered during their internal testing and/or the initial LA rollout testing. They did have MLB at the time (and perhaps other subscription sports - obviously NHL was not availabel than) so this should have been discovered and fixed long before most of us had encountered this problem.

I am planning on giving them a call in the next day or two to check on my last call to them and see if they have a status update on the problem. But my advice for anyone else here who has been experiencing this problem - Call DTV and report it. If they see the severity of the issue it should get attention but unfortunately I just think it doesn't have the proper visibility within their ranks which is why it had not been addressed in a previous update.

Last - Can anyone confirm if this is also an issue with the HR15 or does that properly record (and keep) sport subscription recordings?


----------



## farjo08

OK, I decided to give DTV a call again to see if they had any update on my reported problem regarding the Center Ice (Sport Subscription) programs not recording and/or deleting.

After re-explaining the problem again and being to try resetting the receiver I asked for a supervisor who immediately got on the phone. I explained the problem in detail as well as the fact that I had called numerous times (several before I knew what was acually causing it) and had just been told to perform a reset even though it is obvious that will not correct the problem.

The supervisor reviewed the call history and saw my call from last week documented describing the exact problem I described twice for them this evening (once to the original tech and again to the supervisor) - so they have all that information. He said he wanted to check on something and put me on hold for a few minutes.

When he came back he told me that the issue has been escalated and is with their engineering team for further investigation. He said while I had reported the problem and they have it in their system it is not a "widespread" reported problem - meaning nobody else has reported it and/or it still does not have enough attention to get priority.

With that being said, he understood what the problem was and why it would be viewed as a critical problem and would further escalate the issue. He also said that the engineering team had started looking into this and had some ideas as to what may be the cause but he did not have any specifics or a timeframe as to if or when a fix may be available. He said he did not have any workarounds or suggestions for me to try to circumvent the problem in the meantime and said that it does appear to be an issue with the HR20.

So what does that mean? I have no idea, but it now appears that they are in fact looking into the problem, but who knows what priority it has in regard to other reported "widespread" issues.

So again, for anyone else who is experiencing this problem, please call DTV and report it. Hopefully it will become a "widespread" problem and get the attention it deserves.

Also if anyone else does call to report this, I would be interested in what DTV has to say about it.


----------



## gtink

New Problem:
Seson Pass failed to start while unit was in SLEEP mode (powered off).

Details:
unit set to off position, to do list reported that Prison Break (mpeg-4 FOX, channel 5 in Atlanta) was set to record tonight starting at 8 PM EST. when I arrived home at 8:20, I noticed that the yellow record button was NOT on. So I pressed the power button, and to my Surprise the yellow record button came on.

I pressed the list button, but Prison break did not show up. In fact nothing was recording, yet yellow light was on.

I did a SOFT reset, and during the entire cycle the yellow light stayed on. I had to pull the power cord to get the unit to reset and turn off the yellow light.

After the complete power cycle (Meaning power cord removed and re-connected), the HR20 w/ 0xe3 code, started recording Prison Break at 8:36 EST.

I'm one of the lucky ones, My upstairs unit running HDMI to a plasma starting recording on time with no issues. Note: its a HR20 as well running same code 0xe3

If you need anything else to report this issue let me know.


----------



## JessyDawg

HDMI Issue

At least, I still believe it's an HDMI issue. My LCD is a Magnavox LCD 37MF331D/37. There continues to be an occasional issue where, after a channel is changed (or, every so often, when the tv/hr20 are first turned on), the picture can be seen...but only faintly, behind a bright pink haze. When it happens after the channel has changed, it is always when the new channel is in a different resolution (I have the HR20 set to "Native" resolution). There are three ways that I've found to get rid of the pink overtones. I can change the channel to something in a different native resolution (doesn't always work, though). Or, I can manually toggle through the different resolutions until the picture comes in correctly. I've also fixed it by turning both units off and back on again.

My HR20 has done this since the day it was installed (Sept. 30th). Has done it at least twice with every software version it has downloaded so far. Hope that's enough info...thanks, Earl, for asking.


----------



## Davenlr

gtink said:


> New Problem:
> Seson Pass failed to start while unit was in SLEEP mode (powered off).
> 
> I'm one of the lucky ones, My upstairs unit running HDMI to a plasma starting recording on time with no issues. Note: its a HR20 as well running same code 0xe3


Just a thought, since you have two units assumably on the same dish, one recorded, one didnt. On the unit that didnt record, whats the temperature of that unit when you first turn it on. Since its not really "off", perhaps it is overheating and crashed.


----------



## andrens

Hutchinshouse said:


> I had the very same problem with 0xE3. My HR20 locked up while looking at my VOD page. I also had to push the red reset button to clear the error.
> 
> Hutchinshouse
> 
> HR20-700 (0xE3) (via HDMI)
> Mitsubishi WD-52725


I also had this problem twice today.


----------



## andrens

andrens said:


> I also had this problem twice today.


Just spoke with tech. They said they have a fix for this problem. They are testing in testing with it now. He didn't know when update would happen.


----------



## DanPainter

Monty23 said:


> I have a series link set every day for the 5:30 evening news. Just happened to be watching live tonight. At 5:30 the recording did not start. If you look in the guide, the series link icon is not there. If you look in the "To Do" list it shows that it should be recording at 5:30 but there is no series link icon and it's not recording. If you try to use any trick play buttons or pause none of them work (I'm still watching this live). The green time line is stuck at 5:30 but also shows the correct time as I'm watching. The recorder has not been reset since the last software update and it's running on a UPS. Weather is clear. PS: My HR10 is recording it just fine.


A similiar thing happened to me just tonight with heroes, it was in the todo list yellow recording button started about 20 minutes after the show started yet nothing was being recorded.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

DanPainter said:


> A similiar thing happened to me just tonight with heroes, it was in the todo list yellow recording button started about 20 minutes after the show started yet nothing was being recorded.


DanPainter...

I like your location.. 
And andres is like 10 minutes away from me...

I am surrounded.

And yes... the next version for the HR20 is already in testing... but DON"T expect it this week.


----------



## NFLnut

Could someone PLEASE tell me why this .. this ..







machine goes BACK to the previous tick mark when I press and hold the 30s SLIP button to go back to Live?! :nono2: So I end up having to FF/3x just to get back to Live, which takes about five minutes! This problems is in addition to yesterday when I was pressing and holding the FF button and it was going BACKWARDS!


----------



## runopenloop

dharrismco said:


> Lost my first program last night.. Had the Amazing Race set to record on CBS (HD.. I know it's not HD, but it still seems to look better than the SD channel ). We have it setup to record as a Series link.. I'm pretty confident it had been recording as the orange light was on and nothing else should have been recording at that time. When we looked at the list later, it was not in there (History shows it was canceled). There have been no resets since Saturday morning (SW upgrade). We have 2 HR20s and had it set to record on both. One of them still has it, the other doesn't.
> 
> Edit: We're around 70% available on both HR20s....


Had almost the exact same problem with this show. Amazing Race is not in MyVod, but history shows "partial". No one stopped the recording.


----------



## NFLnut

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for your remote.
> 
> What kind of TV do you have (technology wise)...
> There have been enough people that have posted about interfearence, and in trouble shooting, have foudn that the TV is generating some sort of interference.


I have a Samsung HL-S7178W. If they can't get it working with a Samsung HLS DLP, they're going to have a LOT of unhappy customers!


----------



## runopenloop

Had a minor playback bug on E3 this weeked. Playback froze/paused while watching a recording (image looked as if pause was pressed but there was no status bar or anything). Pressed FF and moved forward a few seconds and hit play. Watched the rest of the recording without incident. Details: recording was ABC HD local (Denver) college football NE vs TX; was watching about 20 min behind real time. Initiated playback of the recording, not using the buffer for live tv (if that distinction has relevence or can be made on the HR20).


----------



## farjo08

Well I had a really strange thing happen this evening - I set my HR20 to record the Kings Avalance game on channel 97 (HD) as I was hoping it would start recording before I got home from work - and it did (start - which happens about 25% of the time). Anyway I was watching the game from the recording but did get caught up to real time after the first intermission. Anyway when the game ended it came up with the Keep / Delete Now - so I let it sit there wondering if maybe the phantom deletion was a result of this dialog coming up and selecting no action caused it to delete. After a minute or two it went away and switched to live tv. I checked My VOD and the recording was STILL there! Not only that but it stopped recording the moment DTV stopped the video feed (afterwards the screen just went black and is currently that way with "Upcoming" as the title.

Obviously they did not update the software but I am wondering if you are watching a recording in progress on a sports subscription channel, it will behave correctly, meaning it will stop recording when the video is cut off and will properly save it. For the heck of it I tuned into another game in process and hit record to let it record the rest of the game and see what happens. I am certain it will delete but I am now curious as out of 10 attempts to record a game all had failed until the game tonight (and I had also tried recording games on the 95 - 97 channels with the same results as center ice). What I am wondering is in fact the problem is with how they are cutting off the stream or perhaps with the title changing. I will post my results on the manual recording test but was shocked that my recording did not get deleted.

If I had to guess, I would say the fact that I started watching it and continued watching it from the recording kept it from being deleted.

Anyway, just thought I would share my finding as if this does prevent them from auto deleting, perhaps that might help some who happen to get the recording started. Then just start the recording and it may actually save when the video is cut off.


----------



## gtink

Davenlr said:


> Just a thought, since you have two units assumably on the same dish, one recorded, one didnt. On the unit that didnt record, whats the temperature of that unit when you first turn it on. Since its not really "off", perhaps it is overheating and crashed.


Good question, I keep a cooling fan on the component unit, so it never reached above 98 F.

The one that worked, using HDMI is running at 127 F.

I have been watching the temp to make sure its not a factor. So unless running cold is going to break it, then I have nothing to worry about on temp.


----------



## Davenlr

Maybe its manufactured in Mexico, and likes it HOT


----------



## farjo08

gtink said:


> Good question, I keep a cooling fan on the component unit, so it never reached above 98 F.
> 
> The one that worked, using HDMI is running at 127 F.
> 
> I have been watching the temp to make sure its not a factor. So unless running cold is going to break it, then I have nothing to worry about on temp.


Just out of curiosity, if you do a sat test on both units do they both report the same (or close) satellite strength? Perhaps you have a bad coax or someting else is causing you to termporarily lose a signal?


----------



## jbstix

NFLnut said:


> Could someone PLEASE tell me why this .. this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machine goes BACK to the previous tick mark when I press and hold the 30s SLIP button to go back to Live?! :nono2: So I end up having to FF/3x just to get back to Live, which takes about five minutes! This problems is in addition to yesterday when I was pressing and holding the FF button and it was going BACKWARDS!


These kinds of actions you describe are along the same lines I've described concerning the "skip to tick" feature bug. When you try to skip to tick, it does not skip to the full 15, 30, 45, etc mark, but to a minute or so before. I have also experienced the same issues you are currently. It seems as if these issues are just another problem with the overall FF/RW functionality. Also, (as some others have reported) when using 30 slip, or trickplay button, there does not seem to be a consistant amount of time is actually skips. 
I have experienced the "skip to tick" bug on live and recorded programming, MPEG4, MPEG 2 and SD. 
I think (hope) this will eventually be a good machine, but man, I really miss how smoothly my HR10 would handle alll these basic functions!!
Again, waiting patiently for the next update...


----------



## Tom Robertson

Pheeeewww!

When I was a programmer and then a manager of programmers, I never let shat like this happen.

I had to run an errand during the 4th Q of tonights MNF game in HD. When I got back at the two minute warning, I noticed the score changes and gathered that there might be some interesting stuff worth watching. 

So I tried to rewind the live buffer using skip to tick. Since the guide indicated that I was now "watching" Sportscenter, it would only backup one tick, but not to the beginning of even that episode. (bug #1). 

I then rewound at speed 3 beyond the start of Sportscenter and tried to skip to tick within the "game" portion of the live buffer. That managed to skip to the beginning of the buffer rather than to the next tick. (bug #2)

Ok, I think that maybe I don't have the skip to tick worked out (I too like the tivo version much better--never had a problem with that one) so I tried to skip forward. The unit again went back to the beginning of the live buffer and froze for a few moments. (bug #3)

Ok, so I think that the live buffer beginning is too close to a tick mark (buffer start was 8:29MDT, next tick would have been 8:30). So I fast forward to about 8:48, and tried to skip forward from there. Again, skipped backward to buffer start and then locked up waiting for red button restart. (Bug #4). 

Sigh. 
Tom


----------



## skierbri10

I was watching my NFL teams week 7 short cuts and after about 10 minutes the screen saver pops on. I don't like that. In fact I would like to be able to turn off the screen saver. Screen savers are worthless, now-a-days.


----------



## gusjohnson

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a thread that we built and merged a few together, that is following a pattern developing for the Sunday Ticket.
> 
> The current "observation" that is possible that when the Sunday Ticket feed goes "dead" at the end of the game... The system is treating that as a dropped channel, and thus deleting the program.
> 
> I have forwarded that thread onto the people at DirecTV... We will see what they say.


Why should the DVR delete the recording if there was a dropped channel? (not sure I know what is a dropped channel is... but I couldn't see why it should cause the DVR to delete something... seems like the HR20 has a quick trigger finger for deleting)

A few additional pieces of information. I've lost a lot of Sunday Ticket games. To my recollection, history always describes these as deleted. I've also lost a lot of local broadcasts. History always seems to describe these as partial.

Finally... most of the games that have been deleted are ones that I was watching live and then paused (this is how I think that the HR20 is always able to figure out which games mean the most to me and delete those). When I get back, the game is gone. Not sure all the cases were like this, but the last two were.


----------



## munangst

I saw this for the first time last night while watching "Desperate Housewives" recorded off the local MPEG4 ABC affiliate (WTAE). I've never seen it on any of the other shows we've recorded off ABC, although I'm not sure if this is the first one since the 0xE3 update. Anybody know if the Pittsburgh DMA is still using the "old" MPEG4 encoding equipment or if it has been upgraded?


----------



## dharrismco

runopenloop said:


> Had almost the exact same problem with this show. Amazing Race is not in MyVod, but history shows "partial". No one stopped the recording.


I will add to my previous info, we've been setting the Amazing Race to record for an extra hour due to the "flexible" starttime from the earlier Football 

Also.. Since we've gotten 0XE3, we've been having more problems with the "signal not found" message. We hadn't really had an issue with it before (could have even been legit sat strength issues and only happened twice I believe). Since the update it has happened each day with a reboot clearing it.. It has happened on both HR20s.. not sure if both of them required a reboot this morning.. only aware of one of them.. The other one won't be checked until later.


----------



## sigma1914

dharrismco said:


> I will add to my previous info, we've been setting the Amazing Race to record for an extra hour due to the "flexible" starttime from the earlier Football
> 
> Also.. Since we've gotten 0XE3, we've been having more problems with the "signal not found" message. We hadn't really had an issue with it before (could have even been legit sat strength issues and only happened twice I believe). Since the update it has happened each day with a reboot clearing it.. It has happened on both HR20s.. not sure if both of them required a reboot this morning.. only aware of one of them.. The other one won't be checked until later.


Try recording the Amazing Race normally (no extra time) plus the show on after. People are having issues adding long buffers.


----------



## stuart628

just to add to list of software hiccups.....on sunday ticket channels I got no rewing, fast forward or pause....also on my mpeg4 channel, while prison break was recording, I got no fast forward rewind or pause....and I lost ESPNHD until I reset it.


----------



## dharrismco

sigma1914 said:
 

> Try recording the Amazing Race normally (no extra time) plus the show on after. People are having issues adding long buffers.


Yep.. sounds like the best way to go for now. Thanks!


----------



## F1Fan

Got another "Partial" recording again this morning. DiscoveryHD, Tribal Odissey, 2am EDT.
Also had a lot of "Canceled" recording for no reasons. There was no conflict whatsoever.


----------



## D*Noob

I am currently having a problem that I haven't experienced until the latest update, (0xE3).

When I pause the dvr on a recorded OR live broadcast and try to unpause AFTER the D* screensaver pops up, NO button presses will remove the screensaver from my TV. The HR20 box does NOT seem to be receiving the signal from the remote either. The only command the box will receive is the OFF command. If I turn the HR20 off and turn it back on, everything works just fine...until I pause and let the screensaver come back on.

I am hooked up through component cables running to the equipment listed in my sig.

Anyone else having the problem? This is the first and only issue I have had with the HR20 since I had it installed about a month ago.


----------



## yesongs

I probably should have posted this here rather than my seperate thread yesterday - sorry.

I have a JVC 42" Plasma JVC PD-42WX84 

Since the update, the HMDI freezes my HR20 

If I connect via S-VHS, the unit cycles through set-up again, acquires the data and seems fine.

If I then plug in the HDMI, it complete freezes up and will not reboot with the HDMI connected

Eddie


----------



## qubit

Had espnHD on last night watching the game. Not recording it. Have series link for heroes and for studio 60. Both set to record. 7 minutes into studio 60 I figured I'd watch heroes. Hit list. No heroes there. Went to history and its listed as partial. I was simply watching espn HD on one channel while recording on the other. nothing reset, I wasn't doing anything at all and for some reason it has it as partial. 
This is HDMI connection to Sony KDF55XS955 TV. HR20 set with native off, res 720p.


----------



## Howie

Last night I recorded "The Class" and "2 1/2 Men" on the San Francisco CBS mpeg4 feed. I started watching the Class, and about 3/4 of the way through the machine froze. No button on the remote would do anything. So I hit the red button reset and, after everything came back up, went back to the same recording. The rest of it played just fine. Then I started watching 2 1/2 Men. I immediately noticed that the timeline at the bottom of the screen went up to 1:38 for this 30 minute long show. The recording made it about 3/4 of the way through and paused. The machine was not frozen - I could rewind and switch to other channels and what have you - but there was nothing that I could do to get past the place where this recording had paused. I ended up just deleting it. It's not like this show is "must see TV", but I don't like the precedent. And just yesterday I posted about how I hadn't had any problems with my recordings, to speak of, in the 6 weeks I've had the box. Wouldn't you know it?

For the record, I have a Sammy HLP-5685 DLP connected to the box through HDMI.


----------



## cookpr

I have noticed the following minor bug for sometime now...

You can not hit the info button on NFL Sunday Ticket HD channels...nothing ever comes up...nothing major, but not having a clock on the wall in the finished basement, I like to check the time....


----------



## cookpr

One more bug noticed recently (not sure if it is this software update or not)...

When powering up from standby (which I wont do anymore, see other posts) no matter what channel I am on at the time I turn off the unit, that info is always populated in the info menu.

For example, if I was waching Jay Leno and turn off the unit and then turn it on the next morning, it still shows the Jay Leno info if I hit the Info button....does not change until I turn the channel....also does not have any type of buffer running (which I assume is shutdown when in standby)...


----------



## wtatman

I have a question and bug report.

Question: How do I tell what software release I am on? I couldn't find the version listed anywhere.

Bug: It appears I have 0xE3 (TrickPlay motions stopped pixelating), but I'm not sure. Last night I was recording ESPNHD (MNF) and a Center Ice hockey game. I was watching the hockey game recording, probably an hour or so behind the broadcast. While watching, the List view popped up momentarily and I could see the hockey game listed for a second then it went away. I lost the last half of the game. The ESPNHD recording was fine and continued to record as planned. This has happened more than once on the hockey games. Does the recording stop and delete once the Center Ice feed goes blank after the game, regardless of where I am while watching it?

--Wade
--HR20


----------



## greywolf

An episode of Firefly on UHD as a series link recorded UHD programming for 13 hours and 52 minutes.


----------



## jlchasejr

Since the OxE3 software update, I have had problems with recorded shows on my local HD MPEG-4 NBC (Atlanta). I recorded Heros and Studio 60 last night and during playback I experienced pixelation and sound going in and out with an occasional black screen for a couple of seconds. It was not the whole time but on and off.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Earl - wondering if you're hearing what I'm hearing - a big update pending in the next 10 days?


----------



## hasan

wtatman said:


> I have a question and bug report.
> 
> Question: How do I tell what software release I am on? I couldn't find the version listed anywhere.
> 
> Bug: It appears I have 0xE3 (TrickPlay motions stopped pixelating), but I'm not sure. Last night I was recording ESPNHD (MNF) and a Center Ice hockey game. I was watching the hockey game recording, probably an hour or so behind the broadcast. While watching, the List view popped up momentarily and I could see the hockey game listed for a second then it went away. I lost the last half of the game. The ESPNHD recording was fine and continued to record as planned. This has happened more than once on the hockey games. Does the recording stop and delete once the Center Ice feed goes blank after the game, regardless of where I am while watching it?
> 
> --Wade
> --HR20


If the Hockey game ended, yes, that is most likely what happened. It's a major bug in the sports subscription recording. They know about it.

For firmware revision:

Menu > Help/Settings > Settings > Info and Test (highlight it and wait for the list on the right to repopulate)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Earl - wondering if you're hearing what I'm hearing - a big update pending in the next 10 days?


As of right now... no date has been set on when the next update will be released. It is possible that it will be with in the next 10 days, as that will put it as next Wednesday (the evening they like to release updates).

As for it being "big"... all depends on your definition of big.


----------



## bobojay

New issue for me. Noticed last night that my resolution light doesn't change anymore with the programming. It stays on 480i no matter if I'm watching local HD, national HD, SD, live or recorded.
Native is off, and I have the HR20 set for 720p & 1080i only. The resolution of the pic definitely changes though.
Noticed also last night watching some local recorded HD's from a couple weeks ago that the pixilization and lockup during FF or RW that I had on them previously is now gone. They played back perfectly! FF, RW, pause, all worked as they should. COOL!


----------



## sigma1914

bobojay said:


> New issue for me. Noticed last night that my resolution light doesn't change anymore with the programming. It stays on 480i no matter if I'm watching local HD, national HD, SD, live or recorded.
> *Native is off*, and I have the HR20 set for 720p & 1080i only. The resolution of the pic definitely changes though.
> Noticed also last night watching some local recorded HD's from a couple weeks ago that the pixilization and lockup during FF or RW that I had on them previously is now gone. They played back perfectly! FF, RW, pause, all worked as they should. COOL!


That's why.


----------



## sigma1914

Is there a correlation between Samsungs & remote controll lock ups? It's happened a lot on my bad box (awaiting D* restock).


----------



## bobojay

sigma1914 said:


> That's why.


I could have sworn that I've seen it change since I turned the native off...


----------



## sigma1914

bobojay said:


> I could have sworn that I've seen it change since I turned the native off...


It will if you press Format.


----------



## Peapod

I noticed this while watching Heroes and set my other HR20 to also record about halfway through. I was able to see the same dropout at the same time on both boxes.

This leads me to believe that the problem was either in the actual broadcast or in the encoding.

Anyone outside of Atlanta see a similar issue?



jlchasejr said:


> Since the OxE3 software update, I have had problems with recorded shows on my local HD MPEG-4 NBC (Atlanta). I recorded Heros and Studio 60 last night and during playback I experienced pixelation and sound going in and out with an occasional black screen for a couple of seconds. It was not the whole time but on and off.


----------



## davidord

While watching "Two and a half Men" late last night, the HR20 froze and then I got the black screen. The only option was to reset. After the reset, the box seemed fine, but the same thing happened again on "Old Christine." The recordings are still there (not a big deal for these), hopefully this isn't a pattern. These are the first problems major problems I have had with this release.


----------



## rbootss

Hello All..

My first post..I've been following all the threads for the HR20 (Own one) and thanks to all and especially to Earl for his efforts..

I have two significant problems..

1) - Audio - When I turn the Dolby Digital(DD) option " On" in the setup..I do NOT get any audio output including DD output to my Pioneer VSX-49TX receiver (Optical connection) without also having to power off/on my receiver..This happens everytime I turn on the HR20 and my audio receiver..It does not matter what DirecTV channel I have tuned to (MPEG2 only with NO locals - I do not have MPEG4 capability yet)..And after I reset my audio receiver..DD output (If available) is sync in..But I have to reset my audio receiver whenever I go to another DirecTV channel that is brodcasting DD..If not DD, then the audio usually stays sync on..This audio sync problem with loud pops also occurred while viewing Sunday Ticket Football..

...I did not have these audio problems with the previous software release.. 
...This problem does not occur with the DD option off...

2) - Video - HDMI issue I believe..When I power off the HR20 and then my Sony KDF-70XBR950 TV monitor (HDMI from HR20 to DVI input on Sony TV) via one HDMI-DVI cable..And then power the HR20 back on, then Sony TV..I sometimes (About 33%) get the GSOD(Grey-screen-of-death)..I then have to "reset" via red button on HR20 to get the picture back..

...I've had this problem on this and the previous software release (only two since I got HR20 unit)..

Thanks for all the feedback..

Roy


----------



## hasan

rbootss said:


> Hello All..
> 
> My first post..I've been following all the threads for the HR20 (Own one) and thanks to all and especially to Earl for his efforts..
> 
> I have two significant problems..
> 
> 1) - Audio - When I turn the Dolby Digital(DD) option " On" in the setup..I do NOT get any audio output including DD output to my Pioneer VSX-49TX receiver (Optical connection) without also having to power off/on my receiver..This happens everytime I turn on the HR20 and my audio receiver..It does not matter what DirecTV channel I have tuned to (MPEG2 only with NO locals - I do not have MPEG4 capability yet)..And after I reset my audio receiver..DD output (If available) is sync in..But I have to reset my audio receiver whenever I go to another DirecTV channel that is brodcasting DD..If not DD, then the audio usually stays sync on..This audio sync problem with loud pops also occurred while viewing Sunday Ticket Football..
> 
> ...I did not have these audio problems with the previous software release..
> ...This problem does not occur with the DD option off...
> 
> 2) - Video - HDMI issue I believe..When I power off the HR20 and then my Sony KDF-70XBR950 TV monitor (HDMI from HR20 to DVI input on Sony TV) via one HDMI-DVI cable..And then power the HR20 back on, then Sony TV..I sometimes (About 33%) get the GSOD(Grey-screen-of-death)..I then have to "reset" via red button on HR20 to get the picture back..
> 
> ...I've had this problem on this and the previous software release (only two since I got HR20 unit)..
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback..
> 
> Roy


Have you tried cycling through the output resolutions on the front panel of the HR20 when you get your GSOD? Many in the past have reported this solved the problem as a work-around. At least it saves you a red button reset.


----------



## rbootss

hasan said:


> Have you tried cycling through the output resolutions on the front panel of the HR20 when you get your GSOD? Many in the past have reported this solved the problem as a work-around. At least it saves you a red button reset.


Hi - Thanks for the tip..I'll try cycling through the output resolutions on the front panle to see if it would correct the problem..I forgot to mention that this problem occurs in the "Native and non-native" mode..


----------



## james2006

After 1 1/2 weeks using the hr20, I am now having problems. First of all, I have been unable to set up a repeat manual recording for Leno on ch. 83. This is not that big a deal, I just set up a series link and delete the 2:05 AM recordings from the to do list (I haven't tried setting up a manual since the last software update)

On Saturday I scheduled the World Series on ch. 89 and padded the recording 1hour. The hr20 recorded three hours and 10 minutes. The history showed a partial recording. On Sunday I did the same thing (WS with 1 hour of padding) and got the same result...a partial recording three hours and ten minutes long. With the NLCS I was able to pad the recording 1 hour and everything worked out fine. The only difference is that those games started at 5:00, while the WS has been starting at 4:30. I'll see what happens this week with the 5 PM start times.

Finally, yesterday Heroes was set to record, but nothing shows up in MyVOD. History says partial recording.

Glad I have an hr10 running backup...


----------



## dan8379

jlchasejr said:


> Since the OxE3 software update, I have had problems with recorded shows on my local HD MPEG-4 NBC (Atlanta). I recorded Heros and Studio 60 last night and during playback I experienced pixelation and sound going in and out with an occasional black screen for a couple of seconds. It was not the whole time but on and off.


I'm also in Atlanta and noticed that on Heroes. I wasn't sure if it was a local station issue, or a HR20 issue. It would pixelate and then lose sound for up to 5 seconds at a time. Can anyone confirm if this was an Atlanta issue or HR20 problem?


----------



## w84mike

Hadn't had this happen for a few weeks until last night. I have Justice set up as a series link to be recorded from Fox channel 89 at 9pm Monday here in the Los Angeles area. It was the only thing scheduled to record at that time. The red recording light was on and about 9:30 I was ready to start watching it, but it wasn't listed in MyVOD. It was the top item in my To Do list, but there was no recording symbol by it, I clicked on it anyway which brought up a screen describing the program and I clicked on the "Play" option. That brought up the program but at its live point, not the beginning and I was not able to rewind or use any of the trick buttons, I could only exit it. I could see the progress bar indicated that it had been recording, but I couldn't get any of it. Next I brought up the guide, and went to the program, but it didn't indicate that it was recording so I clicked the Record button. Now when I went to MyVOD it showed up and indicated that 40-some minutes had been recorded so I thought I'd be able to watch it now - wrong! When I clicked on play, I got a black screen with a progress bar on it, but it didn't play, I couldn't FF, slip, etc., - it was worthless. The last time this happened to me was before the last two updates, and in fact this is the first problem I've had in over two weeks - since I turned off native resolution.


----------



## dvrblogger

skierbri10 said:


> I was watching my NFL teams week 7 short cuts and after about 10 minutes the screen saver pops on. I don't like that. In fact I would like to be able to turn off the screen saver. Screen savers are worthless, now-a-days.


screen saver shoudl only come up if there messages or menus on the screen.Did yiu have anything else open ?


----------



## dvrblogger

munangst said:


> I saw this for the first time last night while watching "Desperate Housewives" recorded off the local MPEG4 ABC affiliate (WTAE). I've never seen it on any of the other shows we've recorded off ABC, although I'm not sure if this is the first one since the 0xE3 update. Anybody know if the Pittsburgh DMA is still using the "old" MPEG4 encoding equipment or if it has been upgraded?


This was probably a local OTA problem as all of the 8 mm problems were only on CBS and NBC (1080i) Fox and ANC use 720p and did not have the problem that has already been fixed at least in LA and NY.


----------



## Frodtab

james2006 said:


> After 1 1/2 weeks using the hr20, I am now having problems. First of all, I have been unable to set up a repeat manual recording for Leno on ch. 83. This is not that big a deal, I just set up a series link and delete the 2:05 AM recordings from the to do list (I haven't tried setting up a manual since the last software update)
> 
> On Saturday I scheduled the World Series on ch. 89 and padded the recording 1hour. The hr20 recorded three hours and 10 minutes. The history showed a partial recording. On Sunday I did the same thing (WS with 1 hour of padding) and got the same result...a partial recording three hours and ten minutes long. With the NLCS I was able to pad the recording 1 hour and everything worked out fine. The only difference is that those games started at 5:00, while the WS has been starting at 4:30. I'll see what happens this week with the 5 PM start times.
> 
> Finally, yesterday Heroes was set to record, but nothing shows up in MyVOD. History says partial recording.
> 
> Glad I have an hr10 running backup...


James - there are numerous reports of the problem with padding. In short, it is just not working as it should. The only fix for now is instead of padding, set the HR20 to record the next program after the end of the show you want to pad. This is not ideal but does work.


----------



## genap

Panasonic CRT , supports 480p and 1080i ,DD not on, native off, set for 1080i, component hook up
I played back my soaps from yesterday ( both on NBC WXIA not AT11)and had the pixelation and audio drops which usually only happens at night during HD shows. Plus had the BSOD which only lasted a few seconds ( never had this happen before). Last night I set it to record Heros, but since the OXE3 and the audio problems started I decided to set it for station AT 11 ( SD). This morning all I get is BSOD and the progress bar at the bottom is frozen. Tried FF and holding down the advance button, but unable to unfreeze. I have not tried reset yet. I plan to do that after the soaps from today record. ( I can't stand to watch them in real time since I can condense them down to 30 to 40 minutes for both ) These are new problems for me since E3.


----------



## redbirdruss

I recorded Studio 60 last night from my local MPEG 4 channel. A few minutes ago I tried to play it. The box is locked up and will not respond to remote or front panel control.

I reset the DVR and upon restart found Studio 60 was no longer listed in My VOD.


----------



## bbqdewd

Peapod said:


> I noticed this while watching Heroes and set my other HR20 to also record about halfway through. I was able to see the same dropout at the same time on both boxes.
> 
> This leads me to believe that the problem was either in the actual broadcast or in the encoding.
> 
> Anyone outside of Atlanta see a similar issue?


I'm in Atlanta, and have seen this since the day I got the box, about 4 weeks ago. I has continued through 2-3 updates do far. I see it on HD CBS a lot. I beleive it is the local broadcast also. Also, it switches back and forth between DD and PCM throughout shows, somw worse than others, no pattern to it.


----------



## NFLnut

skierbri10 said:


> I was watching my NFL teams week 7 short cuts and after about 10 minutes the screen saver pops on. I don't like that. In fact I would like to be able to turn off the screen saver. Screen savers are worthless, now-a-days.


I noted that annoying behavior in a separate thread called "Screen saver." Because of that feature/bug you cannot dump a show off to DVD or tape without having to sit there and press the remote every five minutes. Otherwise, you end up with a recording of the idiotic screen saver bouncing around for 1h50m! So you can forget about setting up a dump-to-DVD recording before you go to bed!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bbqdewd said:


> I'm in Atlanta, and have seen this since the day I got the box, about 4 weeks ago. I has continued through 2-3 updates do far. I see it on HD CBS a lot. I beleive it is the local broadcast also. Also, it switches back and forth between DD and PCM throughout shows, somw worse than others, no pattern to it.


There is a long, but undistinguished history about WGCL's performance on HDTV broadcasts.....you may be able to find more on local Yahoo forums in that area - but in short - they have been the weak link (equipment, staffing, etc.) on HDTV of all the Atlanta area stations by a wide margin. They are also notorious for blaming everyone but themselves for their feeble practices and tight budget duct-tape antics. I know someone in that area, and have followed the WGLC CBS broadcast follies for some time - its embarrassing (as a station).


----------



## Earl Bonovich

NFLnut said:


> I noted that annoying behavior in a separate thread called "Screen saver." Because of that feature/bug you cannot dump a show off to DVD or tape without having to sit there and press the remote every five minutes. Otherwise, you end up with a recording of the idiotic screen saver bouncing around for 1h50m! So you can forget about setting up a dump-to-DVD recording before you go to bed!


If you are seeing a screen saver ever 5 minutes, then something is definently going wrong. I have played 2 hour long recordings with out the screen saver kicking in (Son's Movies, with the remote up on the counter... so he wasn't touching it)

Does the Screen Svaer issue continue, if you restart the unit?


----------



## Crash Pilot

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are seeing a screen saver ever 5 minutes, then something is definently going wrong. I have played 2 hour long recordings with out the screen saver kicking in (Son's Movies, with the remote up on the counter... so he wasn't touching it)
> 
> Does the Screen Svaer issue continue, if you restart the unit?


Earl, how did you get your Son's movies on the HR20? :lol: :hurah:


----------



## skierbri10

skierbri10 said:


> I was watching my NFL teams week 7 short cuts and after about 10 minutes the screen saver pops on. I don't like that. In fact I would like to be able to turn off the screen saver. Screen savers are worthless, now-a-days.


Just to clarify I was watching the show, not paused.


----------



## sigma1914

Earl:
Is there a correlation between Samsungs & remote controll lock ups? It's happened a lot on my 1 bad box (awaiting D* restock) hooked up to a Sammy.


----------



## greenwave

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There is a long, but undistinguished history about WGCL's performance on HDTV broadcasts.....you may be able to find more on local Yahoo forums in that area - but in short - they have been the weak link (equipment, staffing, etc.) on HDTV of all the Atlanta area stations by a wide margin. They are also notorious for blaming everyone but themselves for their feeble practices and tight budget duct-tape antics. I know someone in that area, and have followed the WGLC CBS broadcast follies for some time - its embarrassing (as a station).


I noticed this same issue with the Atlanta CBS HD signal on Sunday for the Falcons game. HR20 dropped audio for 2-3 seconds every 5 minutes or so; occasional drop of audio and video to blank screen for 2-3 seconds; and poor PQ/minor pixellation for most of the game. When it would happen too frequently and I got annoyed I would switch over to OTA feeding directly into my Sony 40" Bravia LCD XBR (great OTA tuner!) and didn't have the same problem, which leads me to believe it is a D* issue, not a local broadcast issue, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

greenwave said:


> I noticed this same issue with the Atlanta CBS HD signal on Sunday for the Falcons game. HR20 dropped audio for 2-3 seconds every 5 minutes or so; occasional drop of audio and video to blank screen for 2-3 seconds; and poor PQ/minor pixellation for most of the game. When it would happen too frequently and I got annoyed I would switch over to OTA feeding directly into my Sony 40" Bravia LCD XBR (great OTA tuner!) and didn't have the same problem, which leads me to believe it is a D* issue, not a local broadcast issue, but I don't know for sure.


My Atlanta "connection" has repeatedly seen this problem on the CBS affiliate station (WGCL) in both D* and OTA broadcast transmissions.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

sigma1914 said:


> Earl:
> Is there a correlation between Samsungs & remote controll lock ups? It's happened a lot on my 1 bad box (awaiting D* restock) hooked up to a Sammy.


It is possible the Sammy is generating some sort of IR interference.
Try it on IR mode.


----------



## traderdan

I also had the same problems watching hereos yesterday, But I have a hr10-250. So this must have been a broadcast problem. I noticed alot of audio drops at the begining then they started to fade away along with the pixilition.


----------



## antneye

Earl,

I am getting "Searching for signal on Sat 1" whenever I turn to any of the MPEG 2 channels. I can make it go away with a few tricks like changing channels or taping something, but it is really bad right now. Hit or miss wether I will get the channel in. I am also sometimes getting a message saying I havent order SHO HD, but then when I change and come back I am getting the channel.

Are these bugs with the software release that you are aware of?

Resettting did not eliminate the prob.


----------



## tstarn

antneye said:


> Earl,
> 
> I am getting "Searching for signal on Sat 1" whenever I turn to any of the MPEG 2 channels. I can make it go away with a few tricks like changing channels or taping something, but it is really bad right now. Hit or miss wether I will get the channel in. I am also sometimes getting a message saying I havent order SHO HD, but then when I change and come back I am getting the channel.
> 
> Are these bugs with the software release that you are aware of?
> 
> Resettting did not eliminate the prob.


Try taking off the B-Band converters on the back and run the cable directly into the HR20 inputs. Worked for me.


----------



## bgartz

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are seeing a screen saver ever 5 minutes, then something is definently going wrong. I have played 2 hour long recordings with out the screen saver kicking in (Son's Movies, with the remote up on the counter... so he wasn't touching it)
> 
> Does the Screen Svaer issue continue, if you restart the unit?


I wonder if the issue is not that the unit thinks it is in pause mode. I read that if the blue lights are flashing that is the unit is paused. I had this problem on Sunday. After a restart, the flashing has stopped and no screen savers during any playback.. I then tested and when I hit the pause button, the blue lights do flash.


----------



## qubit

qubit said:


> Had espnHD on last night watching the game. Not recording it. Have series link for heroes and for studio 60. Both set to record. 7 minutes into studio 60 I figured I'd watch heroes. Hit list. No heroes there. Went to history and its listed as partial. I was simply watching espn HD on one channel while recording on the other. nothing reset, I wasn't doing anything at all and for some reason it has it as partial.
> This is HDMI connection to Sony KDF55XS955 TV. HR20 set with native off, res 720p.


Went to watch the studio60 that was there. The ticker at the bottom has -1.00 where it starts and it won't play. I can FF 1,2,3x etc but the ticker never moves. have to delete this. This thing batting 1000 .


----------



## dark0ps

I had a SeriesLink setup for Heroes (MPEG4 Local HD - Sacramento NBC affiliate: KCRA). For the last month it's recorded this show with no issues (other then garbled transmissions, MPEG4 artifacts, and what appears to be intermittent signal-fade). Last night I was able to watch the show live, the orange Record LED was on, but the program was not showing up in the List as being recorded. I could not pause or rewind live TV on this channel.

I tried pressing the record button: once pressed, the show showed up in the list, but when I played it all I got was a black screen and it would not advance to the second minute. When I tried fast forwarding, it would indicate I was in 1x, 2x, 3x mode, but never progress.

I exited to a different live station and could pause, rewind, and fast forward. I waited until the record light went off after the show was over, reset the recorder via the Setup menu and when it came back up, the show was no longer in the list.

Those of you who defend this device must be software developers, as a network engineer I would never roll out a product with this many bugs to my customers. IMHO this service is not worth $60 a month, period.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dark0ps said:


> Those of you who defend this device must be software developers, as a network engineer I would never roll out a product with this many bugs to my customers. IMHO this service is not worth $60 a month, period.


Then again, those of us with no problems find it a great unit and a fantastic deal at little or no cost.


----------



## NFLnut

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Then again, those of us with no problems find it a great unit and a fantastic deal at little or no cost.


Well, 18 pages worth of problems posted here just for THIS software release would suggest that you are in the SMALL, miniscule minority! I guess you should stop posting and just watch that wonderful, faultless DVR of yours!

The rest of us will be posting all of the bugs we encounter!


----------



## dark0ps

NFLnut said:


> Well, 18 pages worth of problems posted here just for THIS software release would suggest that you are in the SMALL, miniscule minority! I guess you should stop posting and just watch that wonderful, faultless DVR of yours!
> 
> The rest of us will be posting all of the bugs we encounter!


Amen


----------



## hdtvfan0001

NFLnut said:


> Well, 18 pages worth of problems posted here just for THIS software release would suggest that you are in the SMALL, minuscule minority! I guess you should stop posting and just watch that wonderful, faultless DVR of yours!
> 
> The rest of us will be posting all of the bugs we encounter!


Actually, when you count the same people repeating themselves in posts, add in those who make a living complaining here, factor in some perceived problems that are operator error or install issues, and compare that group total to the thousands who have the unit and don't have any problems...the folks with problems are minuscule in percentage. That's further reinforced by the distributor numbers that show only a small percentage of returns/problems. Usually people with problems complain, while people doing fine don't take the time to tell the world that's the case. Its called squeaky wheel syndrome to try and get resolution, and no one blames them.

Sorry some are having problems, *but* if you really think the small number of posters who really have problems here are represented of the exponentially larger general installed population, you are sadly mistaken.

I hope your issues are resolved.


----------



## dark0ps

Yeah, forum membership has recently gone through the roof - not because folks are having trouble with the new units, but because of the camaraderie and desire to spend hours reading posts instead of watching their DVRs.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dark0ps said:


> Yeah, forum membership has recently gone through the roof - not because folks are having trouble with the new units, but because of the camaraderie and desire to spend hours reading posts instead of watching their DVRs.


LOL :lol:

I spend an average of watching 4-6 hours each day of DVR recorded HD material (30+ hours a week). I also have a real job, good for 9 or so hours every day. Add in maybe 6-7 hours for sleep and an hour for eating and bathroom runs, and my day is full. OK, maybe the bathroom runs are slightly exaggerated. 

All message boards are growing because interest in HDTV, Home Theaters, and new technology in general is growing rapidly. And yes, like the good old days, a number of folks are showing up just to find out information here and maybe even make a friend or two along the way, if not by accident or common interest. 

Thanks to good people like Earl and others, we are all learning new things all the time.


----------



## Hoxxx

hdtvfan0001 said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> I spend an average of watching 4-6 hours each day of DVR recorded HD material (30+ hours a week). I also have a real job, good for 9 or so hours every day. Add in maybe 6-7 hours for sleep and an hour for eating and bathroom runs, and my day is full. OK, maybe the bathroom runs are slightly exaggerated.
> 
> All message boards are growing because interest in HDTV, Home Theaters, and new technology in general is growing rapidly. And yes, like the good old days, a number of folks are showing up just to find out information here and maybe even make a friend or two along the way, if not by accident or common interest.
> 
> Thanks to good people like Earl and others, we are all learning new things all the time.


thats why I am here.


----------



## TheNukeMan

I have found with the latest HR-20 0xE3 FW when using the HDMI on my Vizio 50" it locks locks up. Others have reported this. It seems the HDMI of the 2 of these items are not compatible. I currently an now running component, which since I changed to I've had no problems at all. Anyone contact Vizio yet?


----------



## skierbri10

Still more problems with the Screen Saver!!!! 

I was watching a PPV movie tonight, everything was good for an hour. I rewinded the movie a bit and then started watching it from that earlier point. When that happened the screen saver would pop on every 5 minutes. Please guys get rid of the screen saver or allow us to turn it off.


----------



## DrA

Following problem is not reciever specific because it is with all my 3 HR-20s.
PPV on ch 155 Lucky number Slevin. For 3 days (I got credit back for 2 days) I can see the movie but Recordings do not start. After few failed automatic *R*s I tried manual record during watching and the same problem. Hard drive shows 99% free. during manual recording in VOD it showed how many minutes past since I started recording but later I can not playback the same recording. I also reseted few times between recordings.
I forgot to record on my old H 10-250 too so this experiment would be more scientific.
All recievers recorded with no major problems in the past.
0xe3


----------



## dminches

*No Remote Response Issue*

I had the WS game on tuner 1 and Dexter recording on tuner 2. I came back to the unit after Dexter had ended and I was no longer able to get the remote to pause or rewind the game. I could see that there was a lot of time in the buffer. I switched channels and then was again able to pause, rewind, fast forward, etc.


----------



## tstarn

dark0ps said:


> Yeah, forum membership has recently gone through the roof - not because folks are having trouble with the new units, but because of the camaraderie and desire to spend hours reading posts instead of watching their DVRs.


Don't waste your time, Dark. It's pointless. There are those of us who believe the issues/problems with the HR20 (and the frequent software updates) are fairly serious and logically are affecting a decent percentage of users, and then there are others who feel this is a small, minor hiccup in a very successful HR20 release. Some of the latter group claim to have actual numbers (and unequivocally state for certain that the issues are only affecting a small number of people), but for whatever reason, those statistics are never revealed, just presented as fact (though it smells more of conjecture masquerading as fact). Granted, we have no real numbers either, but the high number of download "fixes" and the promise of more ahead (even those who hold the opposing view agree on that point), combined with the long threads presenting problems after each of those releases (not to mention other issues seemingly unrelated to software updates), would indicate that this is more than a minor stutter-step for D*. Where the truth lies, no one really knows - though some say they do.

Hey, I've said this before: I actually really like the HR20. I really do. But right now, the only sensible thing you can do is use your other DVR(s), if you have one/them, to make backups and forget about voicing you opinion on D*'s culpability or the actual number of people having annoying/serious problems. I know, it's hard to do. But I've found no other realistic approach. I guess in 3-4 months (or longer, but I hope not), we'll have an answer. Until then, it's a waste of time to complain on this forum. If the time comes that this forum has dwindled to a bunch of happy users trading tips and tricks, and it's fairly soon, I 'll be the first to admit that I was wrong. But, if these downloads continue for an extended period, and the membership on this specific forum continues to grow based on issues/problems, I only expect the same (an admission of being wrong) from those who believe we are all basically nuts/whiners, and, on the flip side, the HR20 - as it is currently functioning - is a wonderful, magical piece of video equipment that just needs some basic fine-tuning.

Sorry to ramble, and if the moderator thinks this is off topic, then just move the post someplace else.


----------



## cawgijoe

I don't know if it's just me, but I really don't seem to have any real problems so far with my HR20......granted I don't use it to the extent of some on this forum.

I have not had any BSOD's/Blue screens/freeze-ups/random messages/etc...my HDMI connection works....MPEG4 in the Wash DC market works fine....no over-heating issues...am I doing something wrong? 

I have never owned a DVR in the past, so maybe part of my problem is that I can't compare this to a past DVR such as a Tivo unit. I have no reference to miss.

Seriously, my HR20 has been great. I'm happy to see any SW updates that improve and continue to stabilize the system of course.

My only real issue at this point in time is that I want my OTA turned on.


----------



## tstarn

cawgijoe said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I really don't seem to have any real problems so far with my HR20......granted I don't use it to the extent of some on this forum.
> 
> I have not had any BSOD's/Blue screens/freeze-ups/random messages/etc...my HDMI connection works....MPEG4 in the Wash DC market works fine....no over-heating issues...am I doing something wrong?
> 
> I have never owned a DVR in the past, so maybe part of my problem is that I can't compare this to a past DVR such as a Tivo unit. I have no reference to miss.
> 
> Seriously, my HR20 has been great. I'm happy to see any SW updates that improve and continue to stabilize the system of course.
> 
> My only real issue at this point in time is that I want my OTA turned on.


It's just you. Is joke!


----------



## Ed Campbell

Earl mentioned this further back; but, upon reflection, my experience does seem to match his remarks about -- _give the critter another reboot a little while after the original download reset_ -- and it seems to run a lot better.

Looking back -- even through one update which seem to produce "easier" lockups -- I've still had essentially full functionality once I did that 2nd reboot. Everything has worked to spec. True, I haven't access to mpg4's and that may make a difference.

But, since I did another reboot after the last download, I have none of the new or old problems folks have brought up. So far.


----------



## ddem

I'm a new member...have had the hr20 for about a month and have recieved all of the updates...so far a few problems, but overall its been good.

Last night I recorded and watched Friday Night Lights...at the end of the recording, I selected "delete now" and everything froze...I still had sound and the previous channel (MLB Baseball) in the upper right box...the remote would not do anything, and even the power button on the dvr itself would not function. I used the red reset button and eventually everything returned to normal.

Thoughts? (I'm pretty much of a novice)


----------



## tstarn

Ed Campbell said:


> Earl mentioned this further back; but, upon reflection, my experience does seem to match his remarks about -- _give the critter another reboot a little while after the original download reset_ -- and it seems to run a lot better.
> 
> Looking back -- even through one update which seem to produce "easier" lockups -- I've still had essentially full functionality once I did that 2nd reboot. Everything has worked to spec. True, I haven't access to mpg4's and that may make a difference.
> 
> But, since I did another reboot after the last download, I have none of the new or old problems folks have brought up. So far.


Agree. Second reboot seems to help. I only get some freezes/non-functioning trick play buttons, but none of the missed recordings, etc. I did a reboot the day after the download (because an MPEG4 recording had turned into a gray screen) and it seems to be working okay now. Not sure what to say to those who have done 4-5 resets.

Just curious, Ed. Reboot in this case means reset (red button), not "reset everything" from the menu, right?


----------



## fdeitz

cawgijoe said:


> MPEG4 in the Wash DC market works fine....no over-heating issues...am I doing something wrong?


I'm in the Washington DC market, and ABC HD usually has extreme pixelation/picture entirely scrambled at least once every 30 minutes (has happened each week so far at least once during Lost for example). Also, for those people (like my wife) who need closed captioning, it is far from fine (closed captioning is extremely garbled to the point of being unreadable on most local HD channels, and the box itself has basic problems with closed captioning - random pink text/overwriting text in the beginning of a line with new lines to name just a few problems with it that are definitely HR20 caused). So, for me at least, MPEG4 in the Washington DC market is far from working fine, although some of the problems may not be directly with the HR20 itself. I do know that other people who get local HD channels OTA at least get better closed captioning that is readable. Also they are not seeing this pixelation/scrambled picture on ABC 7.


----------



## fairport

fdeitz said:


> I'm in the Washington DC market, and ABC HD usually has extreme pixelation/picture entirely scrambled at least once every 30 minutes (has happened each week so far at least once during Lost for example).
> 
> Also in DC and I have been seeing this since last November when I was one of the first with the 5 LNB dish. It almost always happens right at the end of Lost. The entire frame compresses up into the upper half of the screen. I have captured this with my HR20 and will try to post a picture of this when I get home tonight. Which thread should I post it on?


----------



## jheda

hdtvfan0001 said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> I spend an average of watching 4-6 hours each day of DVR recorded HD material (30+ hours a week). I also have a real job, good for 9 or so hours every day. Add in maybe 6-7 hours for sleep and an hour for eating and bathroom runs, and my day is full. OK, maybe the bathroom runs are slightly exaggerated.
> 
> All message boards are growing because interest in HDTV, Home Theaters, and new technology in general is growing rapidly. And yes, like the good old days, a number of folks are showing up just to find out information here and maybe even make a friend or two along the way, if not by accident or common interest.
> 
> Thanks to good people like Earl and others, we are all learning new things all the time.


I echo those words. I found this site when i first became frustrated with the HR20 and D*s CSR knowledgeless, by googling the hr20. If not for this site i would have returned the unit...instead i have been able to educate myself. My wife does the sdame for our childrens bmitvahs on party 411. these community sites are invaluable!!!!!!


----------



## spolaski

ddem said:


> I'm a new member...have had the hr20 for about a month and have recieved all of the updates...so far a few problems, but overall its been good.
> 
> Last night I recorded and watched Friday Night Lights...at the end of the recording, I selected "delete now" and everything froze...I still had sound and the previous channel (MLB Baseball) in the upper right box...the remote would not do anything, and even the power button on the dvr itself would not function. I used the red reset button and eventually everything returned to normal.
> 
> Thoughts? (I'm pretty much of a novice)


You've encountered the stability issues that people complain about. You did the right thing -- red button reset is the only thing that will bring it back to life when it crashes like that.

As far as I can tell there doesn't seem to be a pattern that would predict when the unit will crash like you experienced. I had one last Sunday while watching NFL sunday ticket. In a post on a different subject it was suggested that these lockups are caused by memory overruns that are difficult for the programmers to track down.

I haven't done much programming since writing a few programs in BASIC during computer lab on the TRS-80 back in the 80's. Memory overruns weren't much of an issue back then.

Steve


----------



## JJaret

*To Do List is Screwed up Again*

Last Night the box seemed to be running a little slower than usual so I did a restart before I went to bed. I checked the to do list this morning and it only shows 1 item scheduled to record tomorrow morning, although from the main Scheduler screen says there are 89 Items in the To Do List. The box did record 2 programs scheduled for this morning. Also, items scheduled have the "R" in the guide.

This is the same issue I had immediately after the software upgrade.

I tried deleting the item in the to do list, and it still showed even though it the history list shows it as cancelled. What is going on? I solved the problem last week by doing a Reset Everything, but that erases all the recorded programs and I had to reenter my schedule.

Anyone else notice this? Any suggestions?


----------



## ICM2000

Please see the lower post for my initial HR 20 problem.

Finally, got my HR20 to function in my HT since the last two software updates.
Had to run a component cable from the HR 20 directly to the projector AND disconnect the Geffen HDMI connection from the projector. The HDMI connection through the Geffen box was causing the HR 20 to fail to download satellite information. The Geffen switch box is functioning correctly as my DVD player works through all four outputs.

It is reported elsewhere that the older Monoprice switch boxes have this same issue and Monoprice is offering very reasonable upgrades to a newer unit which functions properly. Will contact Geffen latter this week and see if there is an inexpensive fix.

_Since the most recent update 0xd8 my HT projector can not find a signal from two different HR20 DVR's. The system worked correctly prior to the update and still works with an H20.

The signal is fed either from a satellite signal or DVD player to a Geffen 4X1 HD switch box. The box accepts up to 4 HDMI inputs and the outputs to one DVI connection which I run about a thirty foot cable to an Optoma H77 projector.
This has worked well with both the HR20 and an H20 until the recent software release.

This has taken me about a week to figure out by shuttling HR20's between various monitors and connection types (HDMI, and Component). It would appear that my only option is to run a component connection from the HR20 directly to the projector?_


----------



## Earl Bonovich

JJaret said:


> *To Do List is Screwed up Again*
> 
> Last Night the box seemed to be running a little slower than usual so I did a restart before I went to bed. I checked the to do list this morning and it only shows 1 item scheduled to record tomorrow morning, although from the main Scheduler screen says there are 89 Items in the To Do List. The box did record 2 programs scheduled for this morning. Also, items scheduled have the "R" in the guide.
> 
> This is the same issue I had immediately after the software upgrade.
> 
> I tried deleting the item in the to do list, and it still showed even though it the history list shows it as cancelled. What is going on? I solved the problem last week by doing a Reset Everything, but that erases all the recorded programs and I had to reenter my schedule.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Any suggestions?


Yes, there have been plenty of people that have noticed the empty todo list.
It is appears to be a graphic display bug, and doesn't effect the recordings or their schedule.

Restarting your unit, will put all programs into the History as Canceled... they get rescheduled when the unit reboots and the guide data is loaded.


----------



## matto

dark0ps said:


> Those of you who defend this device must be software developers, as a network engineer I would never roll out a product with this many bugs to my customers. IMHO this service is not worth $60 a month, period.


Hey now! I take offense to that. I don't think any developer worth his pay would find this acceptable either.

And really, how many trains of IOS 12 are out now?


----------



## wolfgpd

antneye said:


> Earl,
> 
> I am getting "Searching for signal on Sat 1" whenever I turn to any of the MPEG 2 channels. I can make it go away with a few tricks like changing channels or taping something, but it is really bad right now. Hit or miss wether I will get the channel in. I am also sometimes getting a message saying I havent order SHO HD, but then when I change and come back I am getting the channel.
> 
> Are these bugs with the software release that you are aware of?
> 
> Resettting did not eliminate the prob.


I am having this exact same problem. usually within a few minutes i can swtich channels around and it will come back. when it pops up if I check my signals it shows I have strong readings on both but turn it back to live tv and i get "searching for singal on Sat 1". Is this a hardware issue or software issue maybe???? odd this is sometimes Im startin to get it on my back tivo as well. never had a problem till the new HR20 was put it. almost like it infected my dish


----------



## Earl Bonovich

wolfgpd said:


> I am having this exact same problem. usually within a few minutes i can swtich channels around and it will come back. when it pops up if I check my signals it shows I have strong readings on both but turn it back to live tv and i get "searching for singal on Sat 1". Is this a hardware issue or software issue maybe???? odd this is sometimes Im startin to get it on my back tivo as well. never had a problem till the new HR20 was put it. almost like it infected my dish


Do you have a multiswitch installed?
How far are the cable runs between the boxes and the multiswitch? multiswitch and the dish?

Or Box to Dish?

What it sounds like then is that not enough voltage is making it to the dish, and it can't then lock onto the other SAT/LNB

And sorry... for not replying to the quoted original post


----------



## Ed Campbell

tstarn said:


> Just curious, Ed. Reboot in this case means reset (red button), not "reset everything" from the menu, right?


Yes.


----------



## DrA

CSR transfered me to a specialist and she told me they are aware of PPV problem and advised me that I don't record PPV on HR-20 untill they solve it. Is this common problem? Please respond if you are able or unable to record PPV. Do you know any workaround except restart once or twice?
Thank you.
DrA



DrA said:


> Following problem is not reciever specific because it is with all my 3 HR-20s.
> PPV on ch 155 Lucky number Slevin. For 3 days (I got credit back for 2 days) I can see the movie but Recordings do not start. After few failed automatic *R*s I tried manual record during watching and the same problem. Hard drive shows 99% free. during manual recording in VOD it showed how many minutes past since I started recording but later I can not playback the same recording. I also reseted few times between recordings.
> I forgot to record on my old H 10-250 too so this experiment would be more scientific.
> All recievers recorded with no major problems in the past.
> 0xe3


----------



## thekochs

OK....0xE3....first time I've had two channels at same recording last night. One was *The Unit* and other program on HBO HD. They both started at 9:00EST and the HR20 switched me to *The Unit *since it was prioritized (also wanted to see as well). Anyway, all went fine and during the show I wanted to check heat, etc. on the MENU. When I hit MENU I could only use the UP/Down Arrows on the remote...the ENTER, side arrows, all else was frozen. I could EXIT back to *The Unit *and it was still playing/recording but trying many attempts most of the other functions were frozen. I rebooted the HR20 and it came up and started new recording points of both the shows....which shows in my LIST now.

Anyway, I expected that I should be able to navigate as I want to GUIDE, MENU etc. and *only if *I hit another channel the HR20 would tell me this would conflict with one of my recordings and ask if I could proceed. It did not and the stuff was semi-locked as I said. I couldn't even try to do the channel change above because GUIDE and ENTER buttons were locked.

Wanted to add to list.....very strange.


----------



## JJaret

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, there have been plenty of people that have noticed the empty todo list.
> It is appears to be a graphic display bug, and doesn't effect the recordings or their schedule.
> 
> Restarting your unit, will put all programs into the History as Canceled... they get rescheduled when the unit reboots and the guide data is loaded.


I tried an experiment, I Reset Everything again and this time did not use Recurring Manual Items that I have used in the past. I set up series and single items to record. I Restarted again and To Do List was fine.

The problem appears to be with using the Recurring Manual items in my Prioritzer. I can live without this feature for a while, though it will be inconvenient to have to delete the duplicate recordings that will occur as a result. The Series feature does not do well with news programs that have multiple airings each day.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

After playing XM through my HR-20 (for about 2 hours)... I came back to my entertainment system, turned my Plasma display back on and then clicked MENU to select Myth Busters (SD, just in case) from the mini MYVOD menu. Program started... 5 minutes into the program the DirecTV Screen Saver came on... I know I have a plasma TV and I want to prevent "burn in" but COME ON! 

I pressed EXIT on the remote and the screen saver disappeared and the program returned. 5 minutes later happened again... I just turned the HR-20 off (have not reset... yet) and turned it back on and tried again... It’s happening again… Every 5 minutes I’m having to click EXIT on the remote to quit the screen saver…

Anyone have this problem?

I will reset after my recording is done…


----------



## thekochs

_I am getting "Searching for signal on Sat 1" whenever I turn to any of the MPEG 2 channels._



Earl Bonovich said:


> Do you have a multiswitch installed?
> How far are the cable runs between the boxes and the multiswitch? multiswitch and the dish?
> 
> Or Box to Dish?
> 
> What it sounds like then is that not enough voltage is making it to the dish, and it can't then lock onto the other SAT/LNB
> 
> And sorry... for not replying to the quoted original post


I get this as well......short runs about 40ft...no multiswitch....no splitters....brand new cables. It is intermitant. Like the others you have to go out into Guide or other channel....but mostly going to Satellite Strength menu clears it up....others are hit or miss.


----------



## dharrismco

thekochs said:


> _I am getting "Searching for signal on Sat 1" whenever I turn to any of the MPEG 2 channels._
> 
> I get this as well......short runs about 40ft...no multiswitch....no splitters....brand new cables. It is intermitant. Like the others you have to go out into Guide or other channel....but mostly going to Satellite Strenght menu clears it up....others are hit or miss.


I get this as well.. no multiswitches.. Probably a run of about 50ft for one and 65 feet for the other.. Same with strength meter to reset it..


----------



## skierbri10

Radio Enginerd said:


> After playing XM through my HR-20 (for about 2 hours)... I came back to my entertainment system, turned my Plasma display back on and then clicked MENU to select Myth Busters (SD, just in case) from the mini MYVOD menu. Program started... 5 minutes into the program the DirecTV Screen Saver came on... I know I have a plasma TV and I want to prevent "burn in" but COME ON!
> 
> I pressed EXIT on the remote and the screen saver disappeared and the program returned. 5 minutes later happened again... I just turned the HR-20 off (have not reset... yet) and turned it back on and tried again... It's happening again&#8230; Every 5 minutes I'm having to click EXIT on the remote to quit the screen saver&#8230;
> 
> Anyone have this problem?
> 
> I will reset after my recording is done&#8230;


I have this problem too. I wish they would let me choose the functions for the screen saver.


----------



## AllAroundPsycho

I'm having a lot of problems with the HD NBC channel out of Milwaukee, WI (WTMJ-4). It often goes to a "Searching for Satellite" signal and that loses whatever is recording not only on HD NBC, but on the other tuner (even if other tuner is recording SD).

If this happens when the "background" tuner is set to the HD NBC station, it will lose the recording on the SD tuner that is showing. I've lost many SD recordings because the other tuner was on the HD NBC station and it hiccupped.


----------



## antneye

dharrismco said:


> I get this as well.. no multiswitches.. Probably a run of about 50ft for one and 65 feet for the other.. Same with strength meter to reset it..


I am getting the Sat1signal and believe I proved it is not the setup by immediately running upstairs and seeing if the MPEG2 channels came in on my HDTIVO (still have it). They are working flawlessly. To me this means the prob is either the box or the software.

Earl......too many people are having this same problem, but I have not read anywhere where you state that D is aware of it. Is this issue being addressed?

I am going to take the B-band converters off once Jericho is done taping to see if they are causing it.


----------



## pavlov

HDMI issues

I just got my HR20 today and got the software update almost immediatly so I can't comment on any prior versions, but I just switched from component+optical to hdmi and I'm having all sorts of problems.

First off, my setup: I have a Marantz SR8001 receiver and a Panasonic TH-50PH9UK TV. I'm running everything through the receiver and HDMI out to the TV.

I originally set up everything using component+optical because I was out of HDMI cables. With this set up I turned native on and enabled 480i,480p,720p,1080i on the DVR. Everything worked OK except that resolution switching was slow and my TV would drop in to its "no signal" mode while changing between channels that required resolution changes.

Now, I just plugged in the HDMI cable (for audio and video) through my receiver to my TV and here is what I've seen so far:

I can't run the resolutions at anything other than 720p things freak out. My receiver and TV either can't get a real signal or get static out. I've had audio stop working and had to change channels to get it back (probably could have viewed something saved, but I didn't try). Even with only 720p selected I still find myself having to sometimes hit guide to get a signal to the TV.

My TV only does 720p so maybe I don't really care about 1080i output from the DVR, but I'd guess (and could easily be wrong) that the scaler in my TV is better than the one in the receiver (also probably less buggy!)

I've read through the forums here but I haven't seen anything that was this exact problem. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know and I'll try them. If I can't get it working a bit better I'll switch back to component and deal with the video switching stuff.


----------



## Vinny

After only 2 red button resets in 6 weeks, I had to reset 2X tonight. Both times it happened when going from a MPEG4 recording to live TV. All remote functions as well as front panel button functions were lost. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

antneye said:


> I am getting the Sat1signal and believe I proved it is not the setup by immediately running upstairs and seeing if the MPEG2 channels came in on my HDTIVO (still have it). They are working flawlessly. To me this means the prob is either the box or the software.
> 
> Earl......too many people are having this same problem, but I have not read anywhere where you state that D is aware of it. Is this issue being addressed?
> 
> I am going to take the B-band converters off once Jericho is done taping to see if they are causing it.


DirecTV keeps track of just about ever bug reported here.
They are aware of the people reporting the issues...

And they are working identifying the cause and fixing them.

If it is posted here... someone at DirecTV is taking a look at the post and evaluating it.


----------



## bonscott87

Had my first program that deleted itself and I know exactly why it happened. I was recording the hockey pre-game on SD version of my local Fox Sports, 7-7:30. At 7:30 the station went black (mistaken blackout that I got straightened out about 20 minutes later). So the station went black before the end of the pre-game recording (I was actually watching live at that point). Thus it deleted itself. This is the same "sports package" bug where the game doesn't record or deletes itself if the channel is dark.


----------



## Sport73

For me, things have been pretty good since the update. No playback, recording, or freezing issues, and noticeably better performance of FF and other Trick play functions. 

Now, I hope they fix the local NBC HD feed (which stinks) and add West Palm Beach CBS affiliate (the sole hold-out among the big 4 networks in getting HD locals on DTV).


----------



## antneye

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV keeps track of just about ever bug reported here.
> They are aware of the people reporting the issues...
> 
> And they are working identifying the cause and fixing them.
> 
> If it is posted here... someone at DirecTV is taking a look at the post and evaluating it.


Thanks! I am convinced this is an issue with the box (wether it's hardware or software). I hope my feedback on having the HDTIVO running side by side eliminates some of the thought that all the people reporting this have an LNB issue.


----------



## jdwatson

Since this latest update 0xE3, my local channels (Raleigh, NC) disappear every day. A red-button restart is required to get them back. My non-local HD channels are there. Both HD and non-HD locals go missing. 

Additionally, the Colbert Report on Comedy Central recordings are corrupt each night. As soon as I start the playback of the CR (Colbert Report), it's pixelated, garbled and seems to have an imprint of the last commercial or program that was playing when started. The green time progress bar jumps as if I'm FF'ing, after about 20 seconds... Delete program dialog pops up.

I get the "Searching for Signal on Tuner XX" message on the Discovery channels... I'm not sure which satellite(s) are tied to which stations... 

I've called D*, but the solution is always the same... red button, get pushed up the support food chain... no resolution. Each night I hope to get home in time to reset the machine before the recordings start.


----------



## Vinny

Vinny said:


> After only 2 red button resets in 6 weeks, I had to reset 2X tonight. Both times it happened when going from a MPEG4 recording to live TV. All remote functions as well as front panel button functions were lost.
> 
> Thoughts?


After the 2nd reset, I noticed that the Record Icon (R) isn't red....its orange.
The record line is orange as well.
And my picture seems to have a green tinge to it.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## brikholl

thart said:


> MPEG-4 ISSUE:
> 
> Tonights recording of LOST could not be viewed, paused, RW, or FF when watching live. It couldn't be viewed after the show was finished recording either.
> 
> I have not had this happen before since the last update, the SD version was not affected.


Had this exact issue happen here tonight as well.


----------



## litzdog911

pavlov said:


> More problems ;(
> 
> Don't know if they are HDMI related or not. I was watching LOST (mpeg4 locals) and paused to go make dinner. I turned off my TV (its new, i'll get over it soon) and when I came back turned on the TV nothing. My receiver wasn't getting anything. The light on the front of the receiver would be bright and then fade to dim and then go back to bright and repeat this over and over again. I couldn't get any of the buttons on the remote to do anything so I ended up resetting it and moving back to component+optical due to my previously stated hdmi issues.
> 
> Anyone know if this is related to my HDMI problems or if it is something else?
> 
> The episode did record all the way through even after the unit became unresponsive.
> 
> (PS. Sorry if someone has posted answers somewhere else -- I've looked around but couldn't find anything).


Sounds like your DVR was still in Pause like you left it (based on the bright/dim fading front panel LEDs). But your TV lost video synch with the DVR, perhaps from being turned off. Using component inputs is a workaround.


----------



## btmoore

thart said:


> MPEG-4 ISSUE:
> 
> Tonights recording of LOST could not be viewed, paused, RW, or FF when watching live. It couldn't be viewed after the show was finished recording either.
> 
> I have not had this happen before since the last update, the SD version was not affected.
> 
> On another note, ABC-HD audio has been a couple of seconds behind the video for the last several nights.


I just got back in town from a few days of business trips so I have been off the forum for a few day and was catching up on watching some of my recordings tonight. I finished up watching Lost and decided I would check the news, changed to MSNBC and lost control of every feature on the remote except, on/off, guide, list and menu buttons, every other button on the remote does not work, the remote is transmitting but the HR20 is none responsive. I can go in to my recordings but the arrows don't work, I can hit the guide go I can't navigate. I was debiting rebooting but the DVR was recording a show, so I am hopeful that perhaps once it finishes up recording maybe it will start listening to the remote again, if not I will hit the red button. :nono:

Maybe D* should send out a reboot remote. Fix your code D*, btw in a unrelated issue, I love it that in the bazaro DirecTV world that turning Dolby Digital off is actually Dolby Digital on.


----------



## Davenlr

Vinny said:


> After the 2nd reset, I noticed that the Record Icon (R) isn't red....its orange.
> The record line is orange as well.
> And my picture seems to have a green tinge to it.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


Sounds like you lost the blue or red line of your component cable. If you are using HDMI, then I have no clue.


----------



## awursta

Earl Bonovich said:


> What happens when you connect via component?
> 
> That streaking doesn't look like normal macro blocking, or the typical "brake" up you see from signal loss, or error in decompressing.
> 
> That seems more like a communication between the HR20 and the TV.


I connect through component and I had the same exact scrambled image last night. Most of the time it only lasts for around 10secs. There was one last night that lasted for a good minute though.


----------



## mtnagel

thart said:


> MPEG-4 ISSUE:
> 
> Tonights recording of LOST could not be viewed, paused, RW, or FF when watching live. It couldn't be viewed after the show was finished recording either.
> 
> I have not had this happen before since the last update, the SD version was not affected.


So I'm not the only one. I had basically my first bugs tonight (though the box did freeze up one time last week).

First, when watching What About Brian (in HD mpeg 4), at about 45 mins, after the second to last commercial I believe, there was no audio. I tried stopping and restarting the show and nothing. I tried FF a bit and still nothing. I watched the rest on my backup R10 (thankfully I have a backup). Then, I went back to it on the HR20 and started it in the same spot and the audio was fine where there was none before. I started watching a little of it and then there was this annoying crack/pop noise that wouldn't stop. I gave up on it after that.

Then, I wanted to start Lost (again HD mpeg 4) late and went I went to live, I saw that it wasn't recording, but it was buffering (I'm pretty sure it was on my to do list) so I pressed R. It looked like it started recording, but when I went into my list and tried to play it from the beginning, I got a black screen. Couldn't do any trick play. I then went back to live and tried to RW and couldn't do any trick play at live. I then switched over to Myth Busters and that was fine. I could do trick play. Since MB is repeated, I stopped that recording and did a reset. When it came back up, it started recording Lost again and this time it was fine. I could do trick play. That was the first time that happened to me on the HR20. It's a good thing I had the R10 as a backup so I could watch Lost, but unfortunately, I missed it on HD as last weeks Lost was the must stunning HD I've seen in the roughly 2 weeks I've had HD.

FYI, I have the HR20 hooked up the my Sony KDF-46E2000 by HDMI, which is been fine for about two weeks as I've said.


----------



## sigma1914

btmoore said:


> I just got back in town from a few days of business trips so I have been off the forum for a few day and was catching up on watching some of my recordings tonight. I finished up watching Lost and decided I would check the news, changed to MSNBC and lost control of every feature on the remote except, on/off, guide, list and menu buttons, every other button on the remote does not work, the remote is transmitting but the HR20 is none responsive. I can go in to my recordings but the arrows don't work, I can hit the guide go I can't navigate. I was debiting rebooting but the DVR was recording a show, so I am hopeful that perhaps once it finishes up recording maybe it will start listening to the remote again, if not I will hit the red button. :nono:
> 
> Maybe D* should send out a reboot remote. Fix your code D*, btw in a unrelated issue, I love it that in the bazaro DirecTV world that turning Dolby Digital off is actually Dolby Digital on.


One of my boxes has the EXACT issue...same buttons work/don't work. I'm curious what brand TV you have. Samsung, by chance?


----------



## mhevey

fairport said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> As I mentioned in a post I submitted earlier today, this has been a problem from the get go with ABC HD MPEG4
> 
> Here is a picture of what this looks like. This is an HR20 attached to a KDSR50XBR1 with HDMI. I believe this is a problem with the MPEG4 feed on Channel 7 in DC.


I had the exact same issue with MPEG4 ABC 7 out of DC while watching LOST last night. So you are not alone. This happened a couple of times.

Also, it has been one week since hooking up my HR20 and had my first issue last night which I attribute to the HR20. LOST was supposed to record, but after it started (I was watching it live also), I went into My VOD and it was not listed (even though the record light was on and the status bar was orange/red when I hit pause on liveTV indicating it was recording). When I hit record while watching the show, it then showed up in My VOD. Thought I was cool, but later when the phone rang I went to pause the show and no luck- the pause did not work. Tried to rewind and that did not work either. I could get the guide up and get Menu so the remote was working and the machine was responding to some commands- but not the trick play commands. If I hit play, the status bar did come up.

I watched the rest of the show live, since I had no confidence the recording was going to be good and reset the unit before going to bed. I will check tonight whether the recording is good or not.

The unit is hooked up to a Samsung 4092 LCD through HDMI, although neither hook up nor the TV is likely to had anything to do with the unit not responding

Mike


----------



## fairport

awursta said:


> I connect through component and I had the same exact scrambled image last night. Most of the time it only lasts for around 10secs. There was one last night that lasted for a good minute though.


I had exactly the same symptoms. I have always thought this symptom had something to do with my setup, (trees, cabling, equipment, etc.) But if you are having the same problems at the same time, this is definitely something between DC 7 and D*. Just to be sure, the symptom presented itself during the "Rabbit" scene in Lost and 2 or 3 other places. One, near the end, was fairly long.


----------



## munangst

Earl Bonovich said:


> What happens when you connect via component?
> 
> That streaking doesn't look like normal macro blocking, or the typical "brake" up you see from signal loss, or error in decompressing.
> 
> That seems more like a communication between the HR20 and the TV.


Hi Earl,

I see this type of breakup very frequently (probably 3-4 times/hr) on the MPEG4 channels. This is with a component hookup to a Samsung HL-S4666W set. I also saw it when I was using HDMI (which seemed to work fine, but I switched back to component to see if it reduced the other issues with the box -- lockups, etc.). It happens on all of CBS, ABC, and NBC.


----------



## Ed Campbell

farjo08 said:


> 3) Hang on reset - When I did reset my receiver (for first 2 problems) the power light came on for a few seconds then went off. It repeated this for about 10 - 15 minutes then finally saw a white screen (in typical letterbox format). Stayed that way for another 10 - 15 minutes. Hitting the power button, pulling the plug, pressing the reset button, etc made no difference. After letting it sit there on the white screen for about a half hour, pressing the power button did power on the receiver which leads to problem number 4.


Try a "component reboot" > hook up component cables if you haven't already > unplug HDMI > reset with red button. When everything has cycled back to "normal" plug the HDMI back in and go from there.

Had this problem even setting my HR20 -- up out of the box. Sometimes the critter just thinks that only component will work. Though, nowadays, mine seems to be all-round responsive to HDMI.


----------



## fdeitz

Earl Bonovich said:


> What happens when you connect via component?
> 
> That streaking doesn't look like normal macro blocking, or the typical "brake" up you see from signal loss, or error in decompressing.
> 
> That seems more like a communication between the HR20 and the TV.


I'm in the Washington area and have been running connected via component (except for the first few days of trying HDMI) and see this. It doesn't seem to have anything to do with HDMI vs. component connections. It does happen frequently with just the local ABC 7 station, but people watching the OTA HD signal have told me it doesn't happen there.


----------



## fdeitz

fairport said:


> I had exactly the same symptoms. I have always thought this symptom had something to do with my setup, (trees, cabling, equipment, etc.) But if you are having the same problems at the same time, this is definitely something between DC 7 and D*. Just to be sure, the symptom presented itself during the "Rabbit" scene in Lost and 2 or 3 other places. One, near the end, was fairly long.


Yes, I observed the breakup during the "Rabbit" scene and several other places too. It is definitely happening at the same times, and being observed by many people in the DC area getting the channel 7 HD from D*. Someone who gets the OTA HD broadcast has told me it does not happen there.

I've been having to resort to recording everything I watch on channel 7 upstairs on my separate Tivo connected to an SD receiver - as these breakups happen too often during the HD broadcast on a show like Lost. Kind of frustrating when the whole purpose for me of going to the HR20 was to get local HD broadcasts!


----------



## patsrule316

Its definitely not related to just this release, but I get that green breakup on every ABC show here in DC as well. It happens two or three times every hour, usually short, but sometimes up to a minute! It's been happening since the day I got the HR20, and I used to have cable HD, but it didn't happen with cable or over-the-air antenna. I believe it is something specific to the Mpeg4 compression of that specific station's feed. We have complained about it in other threads, but so far, no answers!


----------



## fdeitz

patsrule316 said:


> Its definitely not related to just this release, but I get that green breakup on every ABC show here in DC as well. It happens two or three times every hour, usually short, but sometimes up to a minute! It's been happening since the day I got the HR20, and I used to have cable HD, but it didn't happen with cable or over-the-air antenna. I believe it is something specific to the Mpeg4 compression of that specific station's feed. We have complained about it in other threads, but so far, no answers!


I tried complaining about it to D* but the CSR told me it must be a problem with the source! That's what they usually say....


----------



## joej

Hello Everyone

Yesterday I was watching a movie when the phone rang, I hit pause, and after finishing the phone call I hit pause again and I had the bug that jumps you to live TV. Well I wasn't 100% sure I was at the end of the buffer so I hit the 30 second slip button and then it went back to where it had been paused and started playing! So maybe that is a work around. I haven't had a chance to play with it anymore this morning as it is snowing pretty hard and my picture isn't stable.

Someone else might want to try it.

Later
Joe


----------



## Sherman67

fdeitz said:


> I'm in the Washington area and have been running connected via component (except for the first few days of trying HDMI) and see this. It doesn't seem to have anything to do with HDMI vs. component connections. It does happen frequently with just the local ABC 7 station, but people watching the OTA HD signal have told me it doesn't happen there.


I'm in the Washington DC area too. I'm using component and HDMI on my HR20s and have experienced this issue while watching WJLA (ABC channel 7).


----------



## fairport

Sherman67 said:


> I'm in the Washington DC area too. I'm using component and HDMI on my HR20s and have experienced this issue while watching WJLA (ABC channel 7).


Earl,

It seems as if I've hijacked this thread. You might want to consider moving the DC Market ABC issue to its own thread.


----------



## Sherman67

btmoore said:


> I just got back in town from a few days of business trips so I have been off the forum for a few day and was catching up on watching some of my recordings tonight. I finished up watching Lost and decided I would check the news, changed to MSNBC and lost control of every feature on the remote except, on/off, guide, list and menu buttons, every other button on the remote does not work, the remote is transmitting but the HR20 is none responsive. I can go in to my recordings but the arrows don't work, I can hit the guide go I can't navigate. :


Yesterday I noticed the exact same issue on all of my HR20s. I could turn the receivers on and off, I could pull up the guide and the list, but I could not navigate. I coud not even change channels using the channel button.

I was able to reboot the receivers using the red button and everything started working again, but this morning on one of my HR20s the red button reboot did not work. I unplugged the receiver for about 30 seconds and the receiver was still non-responsive after I plugged it back in (I waited about 2 minutes after I plugged the receiver back in). After trying the red button reboot about 3 more times, the receiver finally started it's reboot.


----------



## pappys

pattcap said:


> Thanks for the picture, but that is all of LOST that I saw tonight. It recorded it, but as soon as it was over, it was gone. Would not pause rewind or anything. Finally managed to get it working again.
> 
> D* should give us West cost feeds so we can record a program 3 hours later when we discover the HR20 has messed up another recording.
> I like that as a backup plan and it would have come in very handy since the latest software update.
> 
> I am 3 for three this week with failures on Heroes, The Unit, and Lost.
> But hey, I was going to skip all the Lunesta commercials anyway.
> Hum....I am thinking it will screw up Survivor on Thursday, since that is my favorite and so far it has nailed my three favorites.
> 
> Way to go with the software update D*
> For what it is worth, I would rather have the broken Fast Forward issues than messed up recordings that you never get to watch.


You can watch all the ABC shows for free on their website....


----------



## jelia

Only issues I seen in new firmware was the lost trickplay once but canceling the recording and changing channel on both tuners and then recording again fixed it.

guess of a tuner trickplay gets stuck its best to make sure you change channel and record t other channels.

however the biggest issue i have so far is the choppy DD sound i'm getting like the machine cant get a clean signal to pass while recording and watching live TV.


----------



## tstarn

Sherman67 said:


> Yesterday I noticed the exact same issue on all of my HR20s. I could turn the receivers on and off, I could pull up the guide and the list, but I could not navigate. I coud not even change channels using the channel button.
> 
> I was able to reboot the receivers using the red button and everything started working again, but this morning on one of my HR20s the red button reboot did not work. I unplugged the receiver for about 30 seconds and the receiver was still non-responsive after I plugged it back in (I waited about 2 minutes after I plugged the receiver back in). After trying the red button reboot about 3 more times, the receiver finally started it's reboot.


Same issue here. It's a common problem, it seems, new download or no new download. And it's random and really aggravating.


----------



## Calebrot

pattcap said:


> I am 3 for three this week with failures on Heroes, The Unit, and Lost.


Fortunately for you, you can catch the missed episode on each of the national stations website.

Lost is on abc.go.com
Heroes is on nbc.com
The Unit is on Innertube which is CBS, cbs.com/innertube


----------



## btmoore

sigma1914 said:


> One of my boxes has the EXACT issue...same buttons work/don't work. I'm curious what brand TV you have. Samsung, by chance?


It is not the TV it is the HR20 that is breaking. My HR20 is connected via component to Sony, Nec and Phillips displays via a matrix video switch. The non responsive HR20 has nothing to do with the type of display it is something failing in their event handling subsystem and it required a red button reboot to get things working again.


----------



## seneca

BraleCot said:


> Fortunately for you, you can catch the missed episode on each of the national stations website.
> 
> Lost is on abc.go.com
> Heroes is on nbc.com
> The Unit is on Innertube which is CBS, cbs.com/innertube


Im not big on this response considering Im used to viewing my favorite episodes on a 46" 1080p Sharp and my only pc is an x40 IBM laptop with no DVI. Im now having issues with both my hr10-250 and the HR20 since their almost simultaneous updates recently. Here's me hoping Directv is close with a solution!!


----------



## Ian Graham

Same issue here. During "Lost" in Wash DC (Ch 7) I had those ugly green breakups a couple of times. Definitely not the hdmi or the tv (the DVR recorded the problem, so I could watch it over and over with no changes), and definitely not the satellite signal (98% all the time). This is EXTREMELY annoying, and my wife keeps saying, "Let's go back to our TiVo"...


----------



## Calebrot

seneca said:


> Im not big on this response considering Im used to viewing my favorite episodes on a 46" 1080p Sharp and my only pc is an x40 IBM laptop with no DVI. Im now having issues with both my hr10-250 and the HR20 since their almost simultaneous updates recently. Here's me hoping Directv is close with a solution!!


Sorry you didn't like my response, I just thought that you would like to know that the missed shows can be seen, albeit a smaller monitor, since there is no way to get the unit to re-record the shows. To me, if I missed something on TV then I will sacrifice the size to not miss the episode, but I guess it's to each their own. If you don't watch Lost on PC then you will have missed a lot, they answered two MAJOR questions last night.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Ian Graham said:


> Same issue here. During "Lost" in Wash DC (Ch 7) I had those ugly green breakups a couple of times. Definitely not the hdmi or the tv (the DVR recorded the problem, so I could watch it over and over with no changes), and definitely not the satellite signal (98% all the time). This is EXTREMELY annoying, and my wife keeps saying, "Let's go back to our TiVo"...


So how did you rule out a spot transmission problems? to say it wasn't the signal strength.... or where you watching the signal strength monitor on another TV (and unit) while you where recording the program?

If you rewind and playback are the green "spots" in the same spot in the recording?

If so, then it is most likely a problem when the program was recorded.
So either something happened on the encoding side (aka your affiliates tramission to DirecTV, and then DirecTV encoding it to MPEG-4, then sending it to you) and not so much with the HR20

MPEG-4 HD is very "picky" and is still a relatively "young" technology on this scale....


----------



## mtnagel

seneca said:


> Im not big on this response considering Im used to viewing my favorite episodes on a 46" 1080p Sharp and my only pc is an x40 IBM laptop with no DVI. Im now having issues with both my hr10-250 and the HR20 since their almost simultaneous updates recently. Here's me hoping Directv is close with a solution!!


Or use Bit Torrent to download them and burn them to a DVD and watch them on your TV through your DVD player. Probably still not the answer you wanted, but that's what I had to do for my parents who missed a weeks worth of TV when they lost their power from the big snow storm that hit Buffalo a couple weeks ago.


----------



## patsrule316

Earl Bonovich said:


> So either something happened on the encoding side (aka your affiliates tramission to DirecTV, and then DirecTV encoding it to MPEG-4, then sending it to you) and not so much with the HR20
> 
> MPEG-4 HD is very "picky" and is still a relatively "young" technology on this scale....


That is almost surely what it is, but nobody seems to be doing anything about it! If we call directv, they blame the ABC station, but it is only the mpeg4 version of that station, as it is not happening on their over-the-air, or cable HD feed.


----------



## fairport

patsrule316 said:


> That is almost surely what it is, but nobody seems to be doing anything about it! If we call directv, they blame the ABC station, but it is only the mpeg4 version of that station, as it is not happening on their over-the-air, or cable HD feed.


And it has been happening since LAST NOVEMBER.


----------



## fdeitz

fairport said:


> And it has been happening since LAST NOVEMBER.


Sure gives me a lot of encouragement that they'll fix this soon! Between the problems with the local ABC 7 HD and the closed captioning problems which my wife reminds me daily about, I'm rather underwhelmed with local HD on D*. I should have researched more as with these problems (and calls to D* always resulting in them blaming it on the source), it hasn't been a good experience for me taking the leap to HD. Granted, this problem isn't with the HR20, but some of the closed captioning problems definitely are. Not in a good spot to get OTA unfortunately, so sort of stuck with this now.


----------



## patsrule316

I sent this to ABC 7's general manager. If I get a response, I'll let you all know...

"I watch ABC7 on Directv, and receive DirecTv's high def feed. However, there is a major problem with the ABC7 Hi-def broadcasts. Approximately 3 times per hour (in durations that last from a few seconds up to a full minute), the picture breaks up almost completely. It is not due to poor reception (that breakup looks different) or my specific equipment, as I have been in contact with several other local DirecTv viewers, and all are experiencing the same problem. I wanted to make sure that ABC7 was aware of the problem and are taking steps to work with DirecTv to resolve the problem. You can see a picture of what is happening in your DirecTv feed here: http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6476&d=1161830883"


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The MPEG-4 Encoding side of things are going through major upgrades right now. I know Chicago, LA, and NY have been done... but I dont know where they are in the process for other cities.


----------



## athos1800

Ok,
Second bug I noticed, first one I care  Last night the hr20 was setup to record 2 shows (Mythbusters and Lost). It recorded Mythbusters but Lost failed. The interesting thing is that I noticed it wasn't recording Lost on the last 15 minutes so I tried to change the channel to Lost. I got the popup that the 2 turners were busy, 1 recording Mythbuster and the second said something like "Unknown Program" and had the button to "watch". The "watch" button didn't work. So basically it was like having just one turner. The "To do list" listed Lost but it didn't appear on the list of recorded shows. After the show finished "History" showed Lost as the dreaded "Partial". I hope this information helps solve the problem. It is very interesting to notice the phantom unknown program taking over one turner.


----------



## HDNut

patsrule316 said:


> That is almost surely what it is, but nobody seems to be doing anything about it! If we call directv, they blame the ABC station, but it is only the mpeg4 version of that station, as it is not happening on their over-the-air, or cable HD feed.


I get the MPEG4 HD ABC programming via San Francisco channel 7 and have had no problems that I could notice. I can also get the same progrmming via the west-coast feed in MPEG2 from Los Angeles channel 7. I will start recording both feeds simultaneously in an effort to determine whether the MPEG4 feed is not as good as the MPEG2 feed. I also have a 10-250 HD Tivo and can use that box to record the same show OTA from the Sacramento channel 10. I don;t watch Lost, but will record this because I am interested in this investigation.


----------



## patsrule316

HDNut said:


> I get the MPEG4 HD ABC programming via San Francisco channel 7 and have had no problems that I could notice. I can also get the same progrmming via the west-coast feed in MPEG2 from Los Angeles channel 7. I will start recording both feeds simultaneously in an effort to determine whether the MPEG4 feed is not as good as the MPEG2 feed. I also have a 10-250 HD Tivo and can use that box to record the same show OTA from the Sacramento channel 10. I don;t watch Lost, but will record this because I am interested in this investigation.


Trust me, you would notice, but this is something that seems to be isolated to the ABC7 WJLA Washington DC feed (Not just Lost, as I also watch The Nine and Desperate Houswives and it happens in both of them as well). Someone posted a picture of what was happening, but here is the link as well:

http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6476&d=1161830883


----------



## RAD

Earl Bonovich said:


> The MPEG-4 Encoding side of things are going through major upgrades right now. I know Chicago, LA, and NY have been done... but I dont know where they are in the process for other cities.


It would be nice if D* actually acknowledged a problem and posted a list of what cities have been fixed. I say this since when I call D* about the Austin HD-LIL problem they tell me that their broadcast center says there are no problems in Austin. So is it the usual misinformation via CSR's or has the upgrade actually be done and there's still a problem.


----------



## geoliquid

when I pause live tv, wait a while then hit the play button, it jumps to the real time spot. Almost as if it never paused. This has happened to mee multiple times on both mpeg2 and mpeg4 feeds. First time was while watchin two and a half men. Hit pause, got up to do something. Came back and hit play and it was at the ending scene like I never hit pause. This started since the last update and it doesn't happen every time.


----------



## jheda

geoliquid said:


> when I pause live tv, wait a while then hit the play button, it jumps to the real time spot. Almost as if it never paused. This has happened to mee multiple times on both mpeg2 and mpeg4 feeds. First time was while watchin two and a half men. Hit pause, got up to do something. Came back and hit play and it was at the ending scene like I never hit pause. This started since the last update and it doesn't happen every time.


THIS HAS BEEN REPORTED IN THE THREAD AND HAS HAPPENED TO ME INCLUDING LAST NIGHT. USUALLY ITS CURED BY HITTING PAUSE INSTEAD OF PLAY TO RETURN.

I AM READING THE ABC7 ISSUES, AND HAVE IN THIS FT. LAUDERDALE/MIAMI AREA HAD SERIOUS HICCUPS ON FOX7... ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## geoliquid

jheda said:


> THIS HAS BEEN REPORTED IN THE THREAD AND HAS HAPPENED TO ME INCLUDING LAST NIGHT. USUALLY ITS CURED BY HITTING PAUSE INSTEAD OF PLAY TO RETURN.
> 
> I AM READING THE ABC7 ISSUES, AND HAVE IN THIS FT. LAUDERDALE/MIAMI AREA HAD SERIOUS HICCUPS ON FOX7... ANYONE ELSE?


Sorry. With 27 pages of responses, it's sometimes hard to see if your bug has been reported.


----------



## pgfitzgerald

I'm still having the following issue with 0xE3. It has been present in every software release.

I originally posted this reply in another thread, but since it is pertinent to this thread, I'm posting it here as well.

---

There seems to be many ways to delete a show on the HR20 after you've watched it.

Like the OP, I was used to the way TiVo did it. When I was done with a show and went back to Now Playing, the TiVo would sense that I was near the end of the recording and ask if I wanted to delete it. It was quick, easy, and worked well.

When I got the HR20, I found that it wasn't programmed to know I was near the end of the recording. Therefore, it didn't ask if I wanted to delete it. Eventually, I came up with a method that works for me.

Unfortunately, the way I've ended up doing it uncovered a bug.

1) I go into MyVOD and move to the show I want to watch
2) I hit the select button to bring up the info screen
3) I move to play and hit the select button
4) When I'm finished, I hit the back button to bring up the info screen
5) I move to delete and hit the select button
6) I'm asked to confirm. I confirm.
7) The screen changes and I'm asked to confirm again. I confirm a second time.
8) I'm then shown MyVOD

The unit should not ask me to confirm twice. That's a bug.

Additionally, the deleted recording sometimes still shows up at step 8. I think that this MyVOD refresh bug has been previously reported.

Paul


----------



## pgfitzgerald

I got a phone call last night and my Caller-ID actually worked. 

I checked the logs and the last time it worked was October 8th.

Unfortunately, it hasn't worked since. I'm back to getting the "You must subscribe" messages outlined in my previous posts beginning here.

Paul


----------



## bonscott87

pgfitzgerald said:


> When I got the HR20, I found that it wasn't programmed to know I was near the end of the recording. Therefore, it didn't ask if I wanted to delete it. Eventually, I came up with a method that works for me.
> 
> Unfortunately, the way I've ended up doing it uncovered a bug.
> 
> 1) I go into MyVOD and move to the show I want to watch
> 2) I hit the select button to bring up the info screen
> 3) I move to play and hit the select button
> 4) When I'm finished, I hit the back button to bring up the info screen
> 5) I move to delete and hit the select button
> 6) I'm asked to confirm. I confirm.
> 7) The screen changes and I'm asked to confirm again. I confirm a second time.
> 8) I'm then shown MyVOD
> 
> The unit should not ask me to confirm twice. That's a bug.
> 
> Additionally, the deleted recording sometimes still shows up at step 8. I think that this MyVOD refresh bug has been previously reported.
> 
> Paul


Or you can just press dash twice "- - " and it will delete for you with no extra menus or confirmations.

So what I do:
1) Hit Menu, Select MyVOD (it's already highlighted for you), move down to select my show and select it. It plays automatically, no extra menus
2) When done I hit Stop. If it dumps me to the MyVOD list (I can't remember) then dash-dash to delete it.
3) If it goes back to live TV do step 1 again and use dash-dash to delete.

I think you're going through too many steps to both play and delete a program.  Good luck!


----------



## pgfitzgerald

bonscott87 said:


> Or you can just press dash twice "- - " and it will delete for you with no extra menus or confirmations.
> 
> So what I do:
> 1) Hit Menu, Select MyVOD (it's already highlighted for you), move down to select my show and select it. It plays automatically, no extra menus
> 2) When done I hit Stop. If it dumps me to the MyVOD list (I can't remember) then dash-dash to delete it.
> 3) If it goes back to live TV do step 1 again and use dash-dash to delete.
> 
> I think you're going through too many steps to both play and delete a program.  Good luck!


I'm all for making things easier, so I'm going to try this tonight and see if I can make myself remember to do it this way. 

But... that doesn't address the fact that there's a bug in the method I outlined.

Paul


----------



## Thinker3932

My HDMI was always working perfectly; now it jitters/jumps around. Composite output from box to PJ is fine. Removing RG6 (Sat) and all other connectors does not help (in the analog world, this type of jitter jumping was often caused by electrical interference from some other wire connected to the box.) This jumping is from the get-go (i.e. the startup screens generated by the box, not just the video form the sat). I have rebooted, etc, etc. and cannot get the jumping HDMI to go away. It's not a cable issue or PJ issue either, as the H20 does not have this problem.


----------



## Thinker3932

OK, this makes me mad. On the HR20 and the R15, I only have ONE cable run to those rooms. It's an old house; I will not deface my house anymore to get a second cable in there. Now, a feature has been added to the software to pop up a box ALL THE TIME when you don't have two cables to your dish. If I am happy with not being able to watch one show while recording another, then why can't I turn this feature off. D* has now added a feature I can't turn off. Nowhere in my contract does it say I must run TWO CABLES to every DVR or they will pop up a message FULL TIME that says it cannot find a Sat on Input #2. They have to add some code to get rid of this. Like, once the message pops up, I can hit a button to make the message go away. This is the same kind of problem with the AT9 not seeing the 119* sat. I don't care about channels on 119 so I only tune in 101 and 110 and I am happy with that. But periodically, I get a message saying it can't find 119* and it does not have an option for me to say "OK, Acknowledged, Now Go Away".

These messages have to have "OK" buttons to make them go away.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Thinker3932 said:


> OK, this makes me mad. On the HR20 and the R15, I only have ONE cable run to those rooms. It's an old house; I will not deface my house anymore to get a second cable in there. Now, a feature has been added to the software to pop up a box ALL THE TIME when you don't have two cables to your dish. If I am happy with not being able to watch one show while recording another, then why can't I turn this feature off. D* has now added a feature I can't turn off. Nowhere in my contract does it say I must run TWO CABLES to every DVR or they will pop up a message FULL TIME that says it cannot find a Sat on Input #2. They have to add some code to get rid of this. Like, once the message pops up, I can hit a button to make the message go away. This is the same kind of problem with the AT9 not seeing the 119* sat. I don't care about channels on 119 so I only tune in 101 and 110 and I am happy with that. But periodically, I get a message saying it can't find 119* and it does not have an option for me to say "OK, Acknowledged, Now Go Away".
> 
> These messages have to have "OK" buttons to make them go away.


Have you rebooted the box?
It should dectect the lack of signal on tuner #2 and then disable it.


----------



## matto

Earl Bonovich said:


> Have you rebooted the box?
> It should dectect the lack of signal on tuner #2 and then disable it.


presumably its been booted with only one tuner connected, unless he ran another cable and then removed it, which would be surprising..


----------



## Ian Graham

Earl Bonovich said:


> So how did you rule out a spot transmission problems? to say it wasn't the signal strength.... or where you watching the signal strength monitor on another TV (and unit) while you where recording the program?


It's not an issue with signal strength because my AUDIO is perfect during these problems. Also, everyone on this thread had the exact same problem during "LOST" last night (at the exact same time during the show).


----------



## Earl Bonovich

matto said:


> presumably its been booted with only one tuner connected, unless he ran another cable and then removed it, which would be surprising..


Just like there are cases where the HR20 has an issue where it doesn't think it has a Tuner 2 anymore... the reverse could also be true.

Hence why I asked if it was rebooted.


----------



## DFWKDFE2000

.MPEG-4 ISSUE:
Tonights recording of LOST could not be viewed said:


> I was out of town on business last night and was unable to watch Lost so today I went to watch it, and it was recorded but when I went to watch it, all I got was a grey screen and could not fwd or rew. I am in Dallas TX. From reading all of these posts, could this be a station issue? It seems all of us at a problem with lost last night. That is my fav. show! I am downloading it on abc.com now.


----------



## HDNut

My caller id stoped working with the present version of the SW and required a "red-button" reset to get it to work correctly again. The reset via the menu and "restart" made no difference, but a push of the red reset button solved the problem.


----------



## Ed Campbell

I don't think we should presume that the versions of a show originated by a national channel; but, sent out to various sources by a "local" are going to have uniform reception.

The feed to local cable providers -- and OTA -- and SD spot beams -- may have the same spec and standards because they're all mpeg2 and standard def. I don't know if it's the same for the feed linked to D* for HD spot beams and mpeg4. And I have even less confidence -- because of our experiences with "local" channels in the Albuquerque area.

It's still not unusual for someone to have to call a station to inform them they should throw the switch for HD -- when they're supposed to be re-broadcasting a national feed in HD. I've called the home office for one of the majors -- to get them to call the local station who wasn't answering the public phone number. Cripes, the CBS channel, here, switches back to SD when they have to put a weather alert or something on a crawl at the bottom because they're too cheap to buy the matching equipment for hi-def!


----------



## hasan

Ed Campbell said:


> I don't think we should presume that the versions of a show originated by a national channel; but, sent out to various sources by a "local" are going to have uniform reception.
> 
> ...them to call the local station who wasn't answering the public phone number. Cripes, the CBS channel, here, switches back to SD when they have to put a weather alert or something on a crawl at the bottom because they're too cheap to buy the matching equipment for hi-def!


I've had exactly the same experience (wx alerts), as well as failure to switch back to HD after nothing more than an SD commercial. It is often rocky going at the local station when first starting ANYTHING different from what they are used to.

This is one reason I DREAD the appearance of MPEG-4/HD Locals here...and they are supposed to show up before year's end. Hopefully, some of the major bugs that are part of the HR20 itself will have been worked out...but that's not going to do a darn thing for the local yokels going through their startup problems.


----------



## Thinker3932

Thinker3932 said:


> My HDMI was always working perfectly; now it jitters/jumps around. Composite output from box to PJ is fine. Removing RG6 (Sat) and all other connectors does not help (in the analog world, this type of jitter jumping was often caused by electrical interference from some other wire connected to the box.) This jumping is from the get-go (i.e. the startup screens generated by the box, not just the video form the sat). I have rebooted, etc, etc. and cannot get the jumping HDMI to go away. It's not a cable issue or PJ issue either, as the H20 does not have this problem.


OK, so this may be a mea culpa. I was switched to 1080i and my PJ is native 720p. It seems like that was the problem. Let's assume it was for now anyway.


----------



## Thinker3932

Earl Bonovich said:


> Have you rebooted the box?
> It should dectect the lack of signal on tuner #2 and then disable it.


Yes I have, but I'll try to redo the whole sat setup again. Maybe my single cable was going into #2 and now it is going into #1...

This theme of "OK" though also applies to situations where (1) I ask to record something form the guide that is on 119*. My dish doesn't see 119* right now (I have to get it mounted in a different place now that I used the October sun method to see exactly where I could see all sats), the DVR wants to start recording, it can't see the bird and the "Searching for Bird" message comes up and stays up. Even if I decide to start watching something on my DVR, the "searching for sat" message stays on screen. So, the whole "OK" concept to make messages go away would be nice.


----------



## fairport

patsrule316 said:


> I sent this to ABC 7's general manager. If I get a response, I'll let you all know...
> 
> "I watch ABC7 on Directv, and receive DirecTv's high def feed. However, there is a major problem with the ABC7 Hi-def broadcasts. Approximately 3 times per hour (in durations that last from a few seconds up to a full minute), the picture breaks up almost completely. It is not due to poor reception (that breakup looks different) or my specific equipment, as I have been in contact with several other local DirecTv viewers, and all are experiencing the same problem. I wanted to make sure that ABC7 was aware of the problem and are taking steps to work with DirecTv to resolve the problem. You can see a picture of what is happening in your DirecTv feed here: http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6476&d=1161830883"


I sent emails to both Directv and WJLA about this issue. I offered to email WJLA the photo I took last night of what I call the "Rabbit scene problem"

Directv sent me a form email telling me to call customer support to troubleshoot the problem. I responded back that this is not something you can troubleshoot at the user level. I suggessted that they escalate this within their organization. This is effecting an entire city. Hopefully this will get their attention.

One note. I am very happy my with my HR20. I am getting none of the problems others are documenting. This other issue has been my main concern for months. I am glad I found this forum.


----------



## forum junkie

Thinker3932 said:


> OK, this makes me mad. On the HR20 and the R15, I only have ONE cable run to those rooms. It's an old house; I will not deface my house anymore to get a second cable in there. Now, a feature has been added to the software to pop up a box ALL THE TIME when you don't have two cables to your dish. If I am happy with not being able to watch one show while recording another, then why can't I turn this feature off. D* has now added a feature I can't turn off. Nowhere in my contract does it say I must run TWO CABLES to every DVR or they will pop up a message FULL TIME that says it cannot find a Sat on Input #2. They have to add some code to get rid of this. Like, once the message pops up, I can hit a button to make the message go away. This is the same kind of problem with the AT9 not seeing the 119* sat. I don't care about channels on 119 so I only tune in 101 and 110 and I am happy with that. But periodically, I get a message saying it can't find 119* and it does not have an option for me to say "OK, Acknowledged, Now Go Away".
> 
> These messages have to have "OK" buttons to make them go away.


When I got the HR20 I moved the HR10 to my grandaughters room with only one cable and got the same damn pop up on the Tivo. Had to run a second cable to get rid of it. Since it effects both units that way you would have to assume it's a Directv thing.


----------



## RAD

forum junkie said:


> When I got the HR20 I moved the HR10 to my grandaughters room with only one cable and got the same damn pop up on the Tivo. Had to run a second cable to get rid of it. Since it effects both units that way you would have to assume it's a Directv thing.


Did you go through the complete sat setup on the HR10 again since there was a place you can specify how many cables are attached to the box. I did that when I moved it to a room with only one run, worked without any pop up messages.


----------



## Davenlr

After weeks of trouble free operation, except for a few minor bugs, tonight my box locked up. Remote command nor front panel buttons would work. This is what occured. After watching Ugly Betty, I list LIST, which pulled up my recorded programs. I noticed for the first time, some were marked with Blue Triangles, which I assumed meant they were about to get the ax for disc space. Wanting to keep a few, I proceeded to delete about 5 HD recordings, some were marked with Blue Triangles, some were not. After about a minute, the screen updated, and all the blue triangles were gone, and the shows were listed as usual. I selected one of the shows that had been marked with a blue triangle, but was no longer marked, and hit SELECT. I got the PLAY/KEEP/etc screen, with the box in the top playing the current channel. When I hit PLAY, the box showing the current channel went black, audio cut out (Toslink), and the DVR locked up tight.

After rebooting, the machine played the program I was trying to watch ok after selecting it again.

Hope thats detailed enough....


----------



## Thinker3932

Thinker3932 said:


> Yes I have, but I'll try to redo the whole sat setup again. Maybe my single cable was going into #2 and now it is going into #1...
> 
> This theme of "OK" though also applies to situations where (1) I ask to record something form the guide that is on 119*. My dish doesn't see 119* right now (I have to get it mounted in a different place now that I used the October sun method to see exactly where I could see all sats), the DVR wants to start recording, it can't see the bird and the "Searching for Bird" message comes up and stays up. Even if I decide to start watching something on my DVR, the "searching for sat" message stays on screen. So, the whole "OK" concept to make messages go away would be nice.


So I have reset the whole box and made it go away. I notice now that the software does hide any channel in the guide where the sat is not found (i.e.--I no longer see the 119* channels in my guide), so that helps. Maybe one of these days I will mount my dish on something other than a piece of plywood on the ground held down by a brick....


----------



## Vinny

This is an issue that I just can't understand (although I am trying to).

I too had no problems whatsoever for at least 3 weeks. HOWEVER, last night, I had 2 lockups and needed to reset 2X. Since then, everything seems to be ok.

The problem I'm having is, why have a bunch of us just starting to have lockup issues just in the past day or so?


----------



## munangst

Two recording issues:

1) My box missed the BATTLESTAR GALACTICA episode last Fri (10/20) due to user error (I did a red-button reset in the middle of the show, so it missed ~10 minutes out of the middle). No problem, there is a replay on Mon. night, so I went into the guide and set that episode to record as well. I noticed tonight when I went looking for the episode that it wasn't in the MyVOD list. Checked the history page and there is no record of it being recorded, deleted, cancelled, etc. -- no entry in the history at all.

2) Tonight it was set to record DEAL OR NO DEAL. Around 9:10 I looked and the yellow REC light on the front panel was on, but DOND was not shown with an R or R))) icon in the guide, and didn't show up in the MyVOD list. I did another red-button reset, and when it came back up it started taping it.


----------



## fpd917

Did anyone else record Nip/Tuck on Tuesday night and it not record? Well, actually, mine recorded, but it would not let me watch it!! It stayed stuck at 0:01 in the time and would not fast forward. I did not try a reset since I have another DVR, and I always double record for cases like these


----------



## thekochs

Vinny said:


> After only 2 red button resets in 6 weeks, I had to reset 2X tonight. Both times it happened when going from a MPEG4 recording to live TV. All remote functions as well as front panel button functions were lost.
> 
> Thoughts?


Wow.....take a look at my post above on lockup with remote. I was recording two shows at same time.....one MPEG4 local....other HBO HD which I guess is MPEG2. As I stated when I went out to Menu to check temp I noticed all but couple buttons frozen. Not exact same....but in ballpark. Hope this helps D* Apps.


----------



## PoitNarf

Sorry if this bug has already been mentioned, but I am far too lazy right now to scan through this thread.

It's just a minor GUI bug, but I figured I would report it anyways. I was in the guide and then went into the quick menu to skip ahead to next week. I noticed that there are 2 entries under Date & Time in the quick menu for this Sunday. When I pressed select when either Sunday was highlighted they would not open up to the times. Here's a pic:









Edit: It just came to me. Could this be related to Daylight Saving Time ending on Sunday?


----------



## Jeremy W

PoitNarf said:


> I noticed that there are 2 entries under Date & Time in the quick menu for this Sunday.


Just a wild guess, but it could have something to do with DST.


----------



## PoitNarf

Jeremy W said:


> Just a wild guess, but it could have something to do with DST.


I beat you to it Jeremy


----------



## Jeremy W

PoitNarf said:


> I beat you to it Jeremy


----------



## NFLnut

I have experienced an annoying occurrence the last few days:

While watching the World Series on the local FOX affiliate, when they go to a local commercial break (in 1080i pillar box mode) and the local FOX affiliate starts showing their news teasers and following ads in 4:3 mode, the picture starts freezing/stuttering/pixelating and the audio is completely gone. When the series resumes (16:9), the freezing/stuttering/pixelating with no audio continues. The only way I've found to correct the problem is to use the channel up, then down (to return to the FOX channel). 

This happens every time they go to local breaks. It is getting VERY tiring. The problem doesn't occur during the national ads. It only happens when the local affiliate starts running their ads.

What gives?


----------



## Radio Enginerd

I thought I was having such good luck but I had another crash tonight... 

I left my HR-20 on an MPEG-4 local station and turned everything off (HR-20, Pioneer Elite Plasma, Onkyo Rec). Returned from my evening adventure, turned everything back on but my HR-20 was stuck. It would not accept any commands (via IR) from my remote.

It was playing (in realtime) the show that was airing on the same MPEG-4 local I was watching before I left the house. Total time away 2 1/2 hours.

My config:

HR-20 connected via HDMI to my 50" Pioneer Elite PRO-1130HD...

I've decided to disable HDMI for the time being. I just completed a component reboot and have decided (for the time being) to stick with component. Anyone experience increased stability with component vs. HDMI?


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Radio Enginerd said:


> My config:
> 
> HR-20 connected via HDMI to my 50" Pioneer Elite PRO-1130HD...
> 
> I've decided to disable HDMI for the time being. I just completed a component reboot and have decided (for the time being) to stick with component. Anyone experience increased stability with component vs. HDMI?


I'm going to reply to my own post as I'm starting to think a bug exists with the HDMI relationship between my HR-20 and my Pioneer Elite PRO-1130HD 50" Plasma. One thing I do notice. When I listen to XM I'll often turn off the plasma panel in order to prevent any burn in issues. I notice that when the plasma is turned off, the audio drops multiple times... You're thinking, of course... Well here's the catch. I'm not running audio through the TV. I have a direct optical cable running from the HR-20 to the Pioneer Elite Plasma.

Why does turning off the display interrupt the audio stream from the HR-20 to my receiver then? Possible Bug? Since I've disabled (unhooked HDMI and done a component reboot) the problem has gone away. I'm going to continue to run component only for the next week or so. I'll pass my results along... Hope this helps you DTV developers.

Any word on when the next update is coming?


----------



## forum junkie

RAD said:


> Did you go through the complete sat setup on the HR10 again since there was a place you can specify how many cables are attached to the box. I did that when I moved it to a room with only one run, worked without any pop up messages.


Twice


----------



## Foghorn

I have had my HR20 for 3 weeks now and I haven't had 1 problem until tonight. 

1st problem. I went to watch Studio 60 that was recorded off a Local Hd and it locked up everything where I couldnt play it or do anything else. I hit the red button and did a reboot. Went back to see if it worked after reboot and it played.

2nd problem. I recorded The Office on Local HD and went to play it and it froze the entire system and I had to do a red button reboot. I tried it 2 more times and it did the same thing and froze, I had to reboot 2 more times and finally I had to delete the program because I couldnt watch it without it frezzing. I am glad it was a repeat tonight, I still wanted to watch it. 

Total of 4 reboots tonight and I never have had to do 1 before tonight. 

I have it hooked up to a Toshiba Plasma TV with HDMI cable. 

Any ideas? I love my HR20 and hope this is a temporary problem.


----------



## Nivek

This new update brought problems... never had any before. 

When I FF through a recorded MPEG4 show, I get a still image of the last picture shown and there is no way to get the program back. I've tried stopping the program, watching another recorded show, going back to the "frozen" image and get a new frozen image of whatever was on the screen at the time.

/Nivek


----------



## was1958

SolidState said:


> Just downloaded the new software 0xE3.
> 
> It began right at 4am.
> 
> Reciever is still booting from the download as I type...
> 
> Huntington Beach, CA


The update arrived this afternoon about 3 PM PDT. HR-20 stopped responding to the remote, or would display the title when switching channels and a black screen. Power off/on helped, but the next channel switch froze the unit again. Had to pull the plug and let it reset. Seems to be working now. FF on live broadcasts seems to be almost working now. When watching Survivor, FF would stop before catching up to real time. Had to restart FF to fully catch up. Still having audio sync problems on the HD local channels.


----------



## matto

PoitNarf said:


> Sorry if this bug has already been mentioned, but I am far too lazy right now to scan through this thread.


I get two Sundays too; if I jump to the second one in the guide, I end up on Monday, and all the following days in the menu are off by a corresponding day also.

Just another example of the Great Quality Software Engineering..


----------



## pavlov

Well, no hangs no video signal since I moved to component but I got home tonight and neither of the things I had told it to record actually got recorded ;(

I had Dexter on showtime scheduled to record. In history it shows:
Dexter Today 8:30p Canceled
Dexter Today 8:30p Partial

I also had the Sharks @ Predators game scheduled and it shows:
Sharks @ Predators Today 5:00p Deleted

I just got home, so I didn't delete or cancel either of them. Any clues? I'm afraid to let it go tomorrow without watching it. My To Do List shows a bunch of things for tomorrow (BSG, Dexter, Las Vegas, etc). Anyone know how to ensure that it will actually record them?


----------



## Nivek

Nivek said:


> When I FF through a recorded MPEG4 show, I get a still image of the last picture shown and there is no way to get the program back. I've tried stopping the program, watching another recorded show, going back to the "frozen" image and get a new frozen image of whatever was on the screen at the time.


I did a reset on the box with the little-red button and now get just a black screen. All other recording before & after play fine.

/Nivek


----------



## DrA

Enjoyed the game, great NHL CI HD action, great picture quality. This is on ch 95 mpeg 2. I have to add that I also like local NHL games on ch 96 in HD mpeg 4 which would have been impossible to fully enjoy (tricks like replay goals etc.)without HR-20. So I like this reciever with it's temporary setbacks and I hope following screenshots will help to solve the problems.

1.During the game no problem I stoped, rewinded, paused took scoring shots.See my next post. (I could not attach that shot to this post what is the size limit?). Anyway,left the game then came in 2 hours and saw this:
2.problem.jpg 
Tried to rewind but got next frozen image:
3.problem0.jpeg. 
After pressing info next image came:
4.problem2info.jpg. 
After this I tried changing the channel. The pixelated image disappeared but channel did not change and showed next black screen:
5.problem3after ch change.jpg.
After this channel change attempt I went to VOD and stoped recording and was able to change the channels:
6. problem4play.jpg
When I tried to play from VOD it kept asking to delete and showed this screen:
7.problem5asking delete.jpg

Important Edit:
I restarted this morning. It played fine from VOD but at the end it froze and the last screenshot below shows again asking to delete.


----------



## DrA

I wanted to show you the goal in the first place I did not have any idea the recording was going to be frozen.


----------



## mtnagel

Vinny said:


> This is an issue that I just can't understand (although I am trying to).
> 
> I too had no problems whatsoever for at least 3 weeks. HOWEVER, last night, I had 2 lockups and needed to reset 2X. Since then, everything seems to be ok.
> 
> The problem I'm having is, why have a bunch of us just starting to have lockup issues just in the past day or so?


It sure does seem like that to me to. I had a partial recording of Mythbusters (my first in the 2 weeks of ownership). Luckily it was a repeat (even though I have it set to only record First Run).

So in two days I've had 3 issues that I never had previously in the 2 weeks I've had it. Weird. I hope another update is coming soon.


----------



## patsrule316

I have had it for a month, without it ever locking up, until last night as well! Last night I was watching a "live" SD show, that had been paused and rewound, so it was playing about 10 minutes behind truly live. I paused the "live" show and opened my VOD list and went to watch a recorded SD show. When I went to play the recorded show, the entire system locked up, and I needed my first red button reset ever. Everything was fine after the reboot.

Sounds like a lot of people had their first lock-up in the last day or two!


----------



## Davenlr

Yea, its amazing. Its almost like there was a gremlin programmed into it to lock the box up when you try to play your first show on 10/26. Hopefully the code doesnt say > 10/26


----------



## Monty23

pavlov said:


> Well, no hangs no video signal since I moved to component but I got home tonight and neither of the things I had told it to record actually got recorded ;(
> 
> I had Dexter on showtime scheduled to record. In history it shows:
> Dexter Today 8:30p Canceled
> Dexter Today 8:30p Partial
> 
> I also had the Sharks @ Predators game scheduled and it shows:
> Sharks @ Predators Today 5:00p Deleted
> 
> I just got home, so I didn't delete or cancel either of them. Any clues? I'm afraid to let it go tomorrow without watching it. My To Do List shows a bunch of things for tomorrow (BSG, Dexter, Las Vegas, etc). Anyone know how to ensure that it will actually record them?


Buy a TiVo


----------



## jbellanca

Seems like a few people have has issues with Lost this week...



athos1800 said:


> It recorded Mythbusters but Lost failed. . . The "To do list" listed Lost but it didn't appear on the list of recorded shows. After the show finished "History" showed Lost as the dreaded "Partial". . . It is very interesting to notice the phantom unknown program taking over one turner.


Here's a new issue for me... happened last Wednesday (two days ago).

HR20 was set to record Jericho and Dancing with the Stars (ugh) at 8pm, Lost at 9pm, and South Park at 10pm Wednesday night. I sit down at the couch at 9:20pm and pull up the List, which shows only Jericho and DWtS. Yellow button to-do list still shows Lost at 9pm and South Park at 10pm, even though it's 9:20pm already. The light on the unit is ON showing recording, though, so I don't get too worried yet. Around 10:40pm, I check the list and no Lost recorded, so I check the history and it shows up as Canceled, and so does South Park. The guide shows the correct time.

My only guess is that somehow the software that controls the recording aspect of the unit got it's clock screwed up somehow even though the time in the guide was correct. I reset the unit and it seems to be fine again. Do I just need to force a reset every few days or so?

Anyone else see this before?


----------



## Foghorn

Foghorn said:


> I have had my HR20 for 3 weeks now and I haven't had 1 problem until tonight.
> 
> 1st problem. I went to watch Studio 60 that was recorded off a Local Hd and it locked up everything where I couldnt play it or do anything else. I hit the red button and did a reboot. Went back to see if it worked after reboot and it played.
> 
> 2nd problem. I recorded The Office on Local HD and went to play it and it froze the entire system and I had to do a red button reboot. I tried it 2 more times and it did the same thing and froze, I had to reboot 2 more times and finally I had to delete the program because I couldnt watch it without it frezzing. I am glad it was a repeat tonight, I still wanted to watch it.
> 
> Total of 4 reboots tonight and I never have had to do 1 before tonight.
> 
> I have it hooked up to a Toshiba Plasma TV with HDMI cable.
> 
> Any ideas? I love my HR20 and hope this is a temporary problem.


Earl, 
Can you help us with these problems? Seems like there is a lot of system lockups and bad recordings lately? Can we expect a update anytime soon to fix these problem? Sorry, I know you get asked that a lot. But we appreciate your help!


----------



## rrbhokies

I haven't had any problems with lockups or anything, but I have had several recent recordings since the OxE3 release where the recording gets messed up for several seconds. The screen will get all distorted and pixelated and the screen will flassh green and black blocks all over the screen. The audio is fine and I can still hear what's going on, but can't see anything. Then, it clears up. This has happened on Boston Legal and Lost within the past few days, both HD MPEG4 transmissions.


----------



## patsrule316

That is happening on all ABC HD shows in the DC Market, and it was happening before the most recent software update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Foghorn said:


> Earl,
> Can you help us with these problems? Seems like there is a lot of system lockups and bad recordings lately? Can we expect a update anytime soon to fix these problem? Sorry, I know you get asked that a lot. But we appreciate your help!


Yes, there is an updated version in the testing cycle right now... if all goes well oer the weekend, there is a very good chance that we should have a software update next week.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr

Last night, while the HR20 was recording Survivor and I changed the channel to watch the World Series (MPEG4), it took a second for the picutre to appear and then I received the searching for signal on satellite 2 message. I then had to change the channel back and forth to get it to disappear.

Obviously, if it takes more than a split second for the picture to appear, the box is displaying the searching for satellite signal message. I think in addition to having the message disappear once the picture comes in, they also need to delay the popping up of the message for a second or two.

Scott


----------



## Vader14

i have not had any missed recordings for my first month until the past 2 nights. it only taped the first minute of lost on Wednesday night when it was the only thing taping (no 2nd show taping at same time). on thursday night it is set up to tape smallville on cw and earl and office on nbc (which it has all this season). got home last night at 11pm and only smallville had taped. check my history and it said office and earl were canceled? 
I've loved the box up till the past 2 nights.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Office and Earl where re-runs last night.


----------



## Foghorn

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, there is an updated version in the testing cycle right now... if all goes well oer the weekend, there is a very good chance that we should have a software update next week.


Thanks Earl for the update!


----------



## Vader14

Earl Bonovich said:


> Office and Earl where re-runs last night.


my bad, guess i thought earl and office were new. the box did what it was supposed to do. just wished it would have taped more than a minute of lost on wednesday.


----------



## marlen

rrbhokies said:


> I haven't had any problems with lockups or anything, but I have had several recent recordings since the OxE3 release where the recording gets messed up for several seconds. The screen will get all distorted and pixelated and the screen will flassh green and black blocks all over the screen. The audio is fine and I can still hear what's going on, but can't see anything. Then, it clears up. This has happened on Boston Legal and Lost within the past few days, both HD MPEG4 transmissions.


I too lost a recording last night. Went to watch the Sabres play the Bruins on NHL Center Ice. Middle of the 2nd period - the game stopped recording.

Missed Buffalo tieing the best season start in NHL history. I do understand the new-ness of this product and I rolled with a lot of the glitches without complaining, but when you miss historical moments that you counted on seeing (and actually have paid a premium for a package like NHL Center ice)it beginning to get frustrating.
http://www.dbstalk.com/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## Andrew_J_M

patsrule316 said:


> That is happening on all ABC HD shows in the DC Market, and it was happening before the most recent software update.


I'm in the DC market and have no problems with WJLA (ABC7) HD via the HR20 MPEG4 channels. I only watch recordings, never live and am connected with component video.


----------



## patsrule316

Andrew_J_M said:


> I'm in the DC market and have no problems with WJLA (ABC7) HD via the HR20 MPEG4 channels. I only watch recordings, never live and am connected with component video.


Please forgive me if I am repeating what you said, but I want to confirm:

You have an HR20 Mpeg4 unit, and watch WJLA in HD, and have watched Hi-def recordings from WJLA on that unit of Lost, The Nine, Desperate Housewives, or Boston Legal, and never had the picture break-up looking like this? Even if for just a couple of seconds?

http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6476&d=1161830883


----------



## Chris Blount

Partial recording problem.

I have a series link set to record a local morning newscast every morning on a local SD channel. Has been working fine. 

Last night when I went to bed, the HR20 was set on the same channel with the newscast that was to be recorded the following morning. I turned the HR20 off.

Woke up this morning and noticed the recording wasn't there. Went into history and it showed "partial". 

While in "live" view, the channel was there but I could not rewind or fast forward through the buffer. The buttons would not respond at all.

I changed channels using the channel up/down button and everything went back to normal.


----------



## Chris Blount

Earl Bonovich said:


> Office and Earl where re-runs last night.


I have my series link set to record "My Name Is Earl" for first run only. My HR20 still recorded the rerun.


----------



## giden

I watch WJLA out of DC also. Lots of pixelation during the playback of Lost. Wife is losing patience. No longer buying the "it's a software bug" response. Hope *D fixes all these issues soon!


----------



## jbellanca

marlen said:


> Missed Buffalo tieing the best season start in NHL history. I do understand the new-ness of this product and I rolled with a lot of the glitches without complaining, but when you miss historical moments that you counted on seeing (and actually have paid a premium for a package like NHL Center ice)it beginning to get frustrating.[/url]


[OFF TOPIC]

I've been a Sabres fan since a little kid and I never thought I'd see the day! So sorry you missed it!

[/OFF TOPIC]


----------



## Vinny

patsrule316 said:


> I have had it for a month, without it ever locking up, until last night as well! Last night I was watching a "live" SD show, that had been paused and rewound, so it was playing about 10 minutes behind truly live. I paused the "live" show and opened my VOD list and went to watch a recorded SD show. When I went to play the recorded show, the entire system locked up, and I needed my first red button reset ever. Everything was fine after the reboot.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of people had their first lock-up in the last day or two!


.

The lock-ups seem to come when going from VOD recording to LIVE TV. 

I hope this is fixed real soon; like maybe tonight!!!!!


----------



## Vinny

Vader14 said:


> my bad, guess i thought earl and office were new. the box did what it was supposed to do. just wished it would have taped more than a minute of lost on wednesday.


See...this is due to a lack of trust with the box. We automatically assume that the box didn't do what it was supposed to do; since most times, that is the case.

I want to trust!


----------



## Peapod

I have a series link set to record Nothing but Trailers from HDNet (79). Settings are as follows:

First Run
Keep 1 Episode
Keep Until Disk Full
Start and Stop On-time

The idea is to always have the latest episode available to watch. I noticed it was just recording, so I went to take a look as it recorded, and noticed that the various trickplay buttons were not working, s well as info. After hitting one of those buttons it takes some time to get the play button to popup and display the time bar successfully again. This has been a red flag before for me getting a recording that will not play, so the moment the recording stopped, I went to MyVOD-Go There, and selected the recording and hit play. BSOD.

The time bar shows a 30 minute recording, but puts me at a current time marker of -12:-5. FF does not advance the picture, although it appears to respond, as with Rew. Pause updates the icon, as does play, but 30 second slip, although it displays the time bar, does not update the icon to show 30 second slip mode.

So far, with the latest software, I have noticed 2 corrupted and 1 missing recordings in total, out of roughly 80 recorded across two HR20s. Although there are a number of nice features in this new box, the basic function of allowing me to watch what I want to when I want to is still significantly impaired. I can understand problems that might occur due to rain fade or power outages, or even networks changing programming schedules at the last minute, but otherwise I would expect a failure rate of basic functionality to be less than .1%.

Slight Followup: I had the same trickplay recordings on the channel while it was still tuned after the recording. Switching to another channel and then back, which of course reset the buffer, 'fixed' the issues with the trickplay and info buttons.


----------



## btmoore

Peapod said:


> ...
> 
> The idea is to always have the latest episode available to watch. I noticed it was just recording, so I went to take a look as it recorded, and noticed that the various trickplay buttons were not working, s well as info. After hitting one of those buttons it takes some time to get the play button to popup and display the time bar successfully again. This has been a red flag before for me getting a recording that will not play, so the moment the recording stopped, I went to MyVOD-Go There, and selected the recording and hit play. BSOD.
> 
> The time bar shows a 30 minute recording, but puts me at a current time marker of -12:-5. FF does not advance the picture, although it appears to respond, as with Rew. Pause updates the icon, as does play, but 30 second slip, although it displays the time bar, does not update the icon to show 30 second slip mode.
> ...


I took pictures of this bug

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67998&highlight=partial


----------



## Soundteck

We had some storms come through last night and I was anticipating that I would lose the signal. I was right (REALLY BAD STORM) so we were all set to get caught up on our recorded shows. What I didnt expect while watching a recording was to get SEARCHING FOR SAT 1 and 2... in a BIG BLUE WINDOW that made it really difficult to watch our show... and to make matters worse it kept flasing on and off many many times... I would think that if you are watching a recorded show do you REALLY need to see that the Sat is out? But I could also understand that you might want to know incase you are recording something. But maybe it could be a less obtrusive message... perhaps a small icon on the bottom right or something.. just a suggestion in case D* is reading...


----------



## Davenlr

Soundteck said:


> What I didnt expect while watching a recording was to get SEARCHING FOR SAT 1 and 2... in a BIG BLUE WINDOW that made it really difficult to watch our show... and to make matters worse it kept flasing on and off many many times...


Did you install the POP-UP Blocker?

Sorry, couldnt resist.


----------



## badhutx

Soundteck said:


> We had some storms come through last night and I was anticipating that I would lose the signal. I was right (REALLY BAD STORM) so we were all set to get caught up on our recorded shows. What I didnt expect while watching a recording was to get SEARCHING FOR SAT 1 and 2... in a BIG BLUE WINDOW that made it really difficult to watch our show... and to make matters worse it kept flasing on and off many many times... I would think that if you are watching a recorded show do you REALLY need to see that the Sat is out? But I could also understand that you might want to know incase you are recording something. But maybe it could be a less obtrusive message... perhaps a small icon on the bottom right or something.. just a suggestion in case D* is reading...


I had the same problem. I was watching a recorded show and the Seraching for Sat dialog kept poping up on my screen.


----------



## jason4

I think I have a new one in terms of "bug", but it isn't actually a bug verses a trick.

Let me set this up.

Say you are recording 2 1-hour shows on one night , back to back(let's say Wednesday night, Lost and The Nine)

On thursday you watch Lost, then delete it

On Saturday, you watch the nine, but after you press play, you rewind

it will actually rewind back at least as far as 30 minutes. (into lost, which i've already deleted)

I know that these come with a built in 90 day auto record, but that is only when the TV is left on and you decide to rewind back. Not when you've already gotten rid of the show.

my apologies if this has been discussed, as there are over 800,000,000 posts on HR20's and I have only gotten through about 7,000,000 of them 

Jason


----------



## Monty23

jason4 said:


> I think I have a new one in terms of "bug", but it isn't actually a bug verses a trick.
> 
> Let me set this up.
> 
> Say you are recording 2 1-hour shows on one night , back to back(let's say Wednesday night, Lost and The Nine)
> 
> On thursday you watch Lost, then delete it
> 
> On Saturday, you watch the nine, but after you press play, you rewind
> 
> it will actually rewind back at least as far as 30 minutes. (into lost, which i've already deleted)
> 
> I know that these come with a built in 90 day auto record, but that is only when the TV is left on and you decide to rewind back. Not when you've already gotten rid of the show.
> 
> my apologies if this has been discussed, as there are over 800,000,000 posts on HR20's and I have only gotten through about 7,000,000 of them
> 
> Jason


Jason,

Are you saying you can actually rewind the program to before it started??


----------



## SlimyPizza

I am getting SICK and TIRED of the "Searching for signal on Satelling In 2... (771)" message. It won't go away. It appears on live TV and playback. What is going on?? After awhile the screen saver on my plama TV comes on I'm guessing because of the static display of this MOST ANNOYING message.

Update: Resetting made this message go away for awhile but a couple of hours later it was back. Resetting again made it disappear but for how long? Is this a recent firmware issue? After searching, I've seen this issue mentioned in other forums without resolution.


----------



## pavlov

Yet another "partial" (why is it called partial when it doesn't actually record anything?) tonight with Battlestar Galactica. This is kind of dumb. In the 3 days i've had it it has already screwed up and not recorded 2 programs. I knew there were some bugs with it but didn't realize they were this bad... Good thing I've got my directivo and 2 old series1s for backup, but they're not HD (yeah, neither is BSG but lots of other stuff is!)


Earl, any idea if the upcoming update will cause the recording part of the PVR to actually record? As much as I'd like my HDMI stuff to work I'd much rather this thing be reliable.


----------



## gtink

When is the next update. 0xE3 has run its course.
-Partial, yet nothing is recorded mpeg2 and mpeg4
-series link set, yet nothing is recorded... mpeg2 and mpeg4 

Its getting better, but we have a long ways to go before re reach the stability that Tivo had with the HR10-250...

I personally like the enhancements DirecTV made. just need it to be stable.


----------



## mtnagel

I assume this is a bug. I have parental controls set and I like how it blocks the titles of things that are blocked. But I've discovered that if you have more than 1 of the same show in your list, it shows the title in header at the top. When you open up the group and highlight one of the other ones, it goes back to Blocked Title in the header.


----------



## Calebrot

Monty23 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Are you saying you can actually rewind the program to before it started??


I have seen that happen quite a few times. I had a strange one on Sunday night. I knew football ran over on Sunday afternoon and I had never used the stop later function of extending a show, so I extended Amazing Race an hour but was worried because the progress indicator doesn't indicate the over reording and so I pressed Record for the show that follows, so my one tuner was recording on CBS from 8-10 and the other tuner was busy with Desperate Housewives on ABC. After the night was over I had Amazing Race for 2hours like I had it set by the extension, and I also had a one hour record of the show tha followed and Desperate Housewives. So the one tuner stayed on CBS and recorded two hours worth of shows but I had three hours of recordings.


----------



## dminches

gtink said:


> Its getting better, but we have a long ways to go before re reach the stability that Tivo had with the HR10-250...


Funny line given the chatter over in TiVoCommunity about ver 6.3a. That software release set the HR10 back about 2 years.


----------



## mikeny

I'll report an playback issue:

I tried to playback "Lost", recorded from mpeg-4, 10/25/06.

It was a grey screen. I pressed '30 second slip' a couple times and it played normally. 

I consider myself lucky.


----------



## munangst

I noticed recently that the Dolby Digital setting on my HR20 seems to be reversed. That is, if it's set to OFF, the HR20 outputs DD via the optical audio out. If it's set to ON, I only get PCM audio. I've tried flipping it several times and the function stays reversed from the GUI display.


----------



## thekochs

munangst said:


> I noticed recently that the Dolby Digital setting on my HR20 seems to be reversed. That is, if it's set to OFF, the HR20 outputs DD via the optical audio out. If it's set to ON, I only get PCM audio. I've tried flipping it several times and the function stays reversed from the GUI display.


How are you determing which audio you are acutally getting on which setting ? Also, are you staying on same channel as you toggle ?


----------



## Davenlr

munangst said:


> I noticed recently that the Dolby Digital setting on my HR20 seems to be reversed. .


Yep, and if you reboot, dont forget to toggle it on and back off or it will default back to prologic.


----------



## gtink

dminches said:


> Funny line given the chatter over in TiVoCommunity about ver 6.3a. That software release set the HR10 back about 2 years.


Ouch, I guess I got off that reciever just in time.


----------



## gtink

munangst said:


> I noticed recently that the Dolby Digital setting on my HR20 seems to be reversed. That is, if it's set to OFF, the HR20 outputs DD via the optical audio out. If it's set to ON, I only get PCM audio. I've tried flipping it several times and the function stays reversed from the GUI display.


I saw the same issue on my HR20 on my Onkyo TX-SR700 With Optical DTS. Here is how to reproduce:
1. set DD on.
2. reboot (soft reset)
3. flip to DD programming such as HBOHD 70.
4. Notice that your receiver should be running DD...
5. Turn DD off on HR20 (Notice that sound stays in DD mode)
6. Turn DD on on HR20, Now you will see PCM Mode enable on your reciver.)

From this point on, its backwards. You need to reboot to recover.
Steps:
1. turn DD off.
2. reboot
3. flip to PCM show only.
4. turn DD on.
5. reboot
6. should work fine (mine does).


----------



## gtink

gtink said:


> I saw the same issue on my HR20 on my Onkyo TX-SR700 With Optical DTS. Here is how to reproduce:
> 1. set DD on.
> 2. reboot (soft reset)
> 3. flip to DD programming such as HBOHD 70.
> 4. Notice that your receiver should be running DD...
> 5. Turn DD off on HR20 (Notice that sound stays in DD mode)
> 6. Turn DD on on HR20, Now you will see PCM Mode enable on your reciver.)
> 
> From this point on, its backwards. You need to reboot to recover.
> Steps:
> 1. turn DD off.
> 2. reboot
> 3. flip to PCM show only.
> 4. turn DD on.
> 5. reboot
> 6. should work fine (mine does).


I spoke to soon... the 0xe3 code will not take the recovery steps... Now that its backwards I can not get it back to normal. So please report this is a new bug...


----------



## gtink

Quick update, I replaced the reboot (soft reset) with unplugging the HR20 and now its back to normal.

Note: I set the audio back to DD mode and then performed the power cycle.

Hope this helps someone.
Regards, Greg


----------



## Thinker3932

Thinker3932 said:


> So I have reset the whole box and made it go away. I notice now that the software does hide any channel in the guide where the sat is not found (i.e.--I no longer see the 119* channels in my guide), so that helps. Maybe one of these days I will mount my dish on something other than a piece of plywood on the ground held down by a brick....


OK, so they initially were not in my guide but now showed up. Must have been a guide update issue and NOT a new feature. So I do see channels on birds I cannot see.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dminches said:


> Funny line given the chatter over in TiVoCommunity about ver 6.3a. That software release set the HR10 back about 2 years.


They probably did that on purpose so everyone would switch over to the HR20. 

But I think someone needs to call the exterminator, there's a lot of "bugs" over at D* right now.


----------



## tfederov

Turned on the HR20 today, went into MyVOD. Little screen in the upper right went blue. I picked my show and the entire screen went black and remote wouldn't respond. Drive has 33% available. I hit the red button and had to run to work. I'm assuming it'll be back to normal when I get home, but just an FYI.


----------



## Davenlr

Same this happened to me this morning. I left the recorder on Discovery HD overnight FWIW, in standby mode. Hit power button on remote, picture came on, blue light on front panel started doing circles and getting brighter and dimmer rapidly, then box totally froze up. Red Button restored, but darn, I hate waiting for it to populate the guide. Wish they could store it on the drive.


----------



## munangst

thekochs said:


> How are you determing which audio you are acutally getting on which setting ? Also, are you staying on same channel as you toggle ?


My receiver says either "DOLBY DIGITAL 5.1" (or 'DOLBY DIGITAL 2.0", etc.) or "PCM" depending on the audio format it's seeing. And yes, it's staying on the same channel (MPEG4 local which is almost always DD) and just flipping the setting on/off. From the other posts it sounds like I'm not the only one seeing this.


----------



## SlimyPizza

This #$*!?! HR20 firmware is really wearing on my patience. Not only did I get that relentless Searching for signal on Satellite 2 (771) message all last evening and it lost my latest recording of LOST (unviewed) but now I see it has arbitarily removed all the recorded episodes of The Nine (2 of which were unviewed). This blasted thing has GOT to improve.


----------



## tfederov

Now I can't get anything from MyVOD to play without locking up. I've done the red button and unplugged/plugged it back in and they still won't play. Any ideas?


----------



## ShapeGSX

My 30 second slip stopped working completely today. The blue power light still flashes as if it is receiving the code, but it doesn't start fast forwarding when you hit the button. All the other trick play stuff works fine.


----------



## Davenlr

tfederov said:


> Now I can't get anything from MyVOD to play without locking up. I've done the red button and unplugged/plugged it back in and they still won't play. Any ideas?


Might try the CSR checklist. I personally would force a redownload of the current code, then reformat the drive on the reboot. Id let D* run through options with you first tho. While Ive never had a problem reformatting the drives, Ive heard they can render the box useless if it doesnt work right.


----------



## ktabel01

Is this thing just getting more and more unstable, this has been the longest between updates I believe.


----------



## badhutx

Davenlr said:


> Might try the CSR checklist. I personally would force a redownload of the current code, then reformat the drive on the reboot. Id let D* run through options with you first tho. While Ive never had a problem reformatting the drives, Ive heard they can render the box useless if it doesnt work right.


How do you format the HR20?


----------



## Praxis

munangst said:


> I noticed recently that the Dolby Digital setting on my HR20 seems to be reversed. That is, if it's set to OFF, the HR20 outputs DD via the optical audio out. If it's set to ON, I only get PCM audio. I've tried flipping it several times and the function stays reversed from the GUI display.


I have the same problem. Its been posted a number of times. Hopefully the programmers will fix this anomoly in a future software upgrade. I read some posts where someone has been able to recreate the issue and reverse it back to normal but, I would prefer the bug be squashed by D*.


----------



## Davenlr

badhutx said:


> How do you format the HR20?


Check out the instructions http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=697910&highlight=format+drive#post697910


----------



## Foghorn

HR20 let me down AGAIN!

So far this week. 2 cancelled recording, 2 recording that it wont let me watch and had to delete, I had to do a red button reset tonight just to watch anything in my list. I have had to do a red button reset 5 times this week.

The 2 recordings I had that it wont let me watch was The Office MPEG 4 recording and CDUSA HD channel 101. I know I can watch CDUSA all the time, I still I didnt want to have a problem. 

I loved my HR20 until now, I am very worried about my recordings I have coming up this week.  I sure hope we get a update soon. 

Anybody else have simular problems?


----------



## jason4

Monty23 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Are you saying you can actually rewind the program to before it started??


yes. But it only works if you've recorded the prior program. Even if you delete that program, the data is still there.


----------



## ktabel01

Is the searching for satellite error being addressed in the next update?


----------



## Ed Campbell

tfederov said:


> Now I can't get anything from MyVOD to play without locking up. I've done the red button and unplugged/plugged it back in and they still won't play. Any ideas?


Tony -- are you hooked up via HDMI? If you are, try unplugging it and doing the whole red button [or unplug power] reset with the critter hooked up only via component. When it's through, plug the HDMI back in.

It works pretty often.

Where's your Red Wings icon?


----------



## notlocddot

Tonight (10/28) tried recording the Dexter marathon on SHO-HD. All of the recordings displayed a negative number in the playback location while the screen was all black with no audio. Tried FF for a good 10 minutes, no luck. Did a red button reboot and all 4 recordings are now gone.


----------



## fdeitz

Had a manual recurring recording scheduled Monday - Friday at 1:30 PM. I noticed last week it started showing up as 12:30 PM for this week. I hoped it would somehow magically correct itself with the time change this weekend. No such luck. It is still showing up at 12:30 PM. Tried deleting it and putting it back in as 1:30 PM. Now back to the old problem of it not being able to schedule a simple manual recurring recording. It took awhile to convince it to do this in the first place - and was working fine until the time zone change.


----------



## fdeitz

Had a show that showed up in the guide at 2 AM this morning scheduled to record. Instead it recorded the show that was on at 3 AM in the morning in the guide. Obviously it cannot handle the time zone change well.


----------



## LameLefty

Had the intermittent "Unpause and jump to real-time" glitch again last night watching some afternoon football on ESPN HD. I was behind by about ten minutes when it started and didn't care that much about the game. Later last night watching the UT-South Carolina game on ESPNHD, I was watching about two or three minutes behind realtime and tried to skip-to-end and it instead skipped to the beginning of a 90 minute buffer (NOT the beginning of the actual recording time). When I tried skip-to-tick to return to closer to real-time it kept jumping me back to the same point. I had to FF3x back 90 minutes to real-time. This morning, not recording but just watching SportsCenter, I can jump around the buffer with trick-plays just fine.


----------



## tfederov

Ed Campbell said:


> Tony -- are you hooked up via HDMI? If you are, try unplugging it and doing the whole red button [or unplug power] reset with the critter hooked up only via component. When it's through, plug the HDMI back in.
> 
> It works pretty often.
> 
> Where's your Red Wings icon?


Thanks, Ed! I think it had to do with the recording I was trying after playing around some more (and switching to component). I was trying to play an episode from The Office (NBC, not BBC) and it would make the entire box choke. If there's a chance HDMI could have done this I'll stick to my red, blue, and green cable until it gets sorted out.

I haven't had time for the Red Wings icon, maybe I'll try getting that up later this week.


----------



## Reggie3

ktabel01 said:


> Is the searching for satellite error being addressed in the next update?


2nd that - I get it occasionally too.


----------



## Justinto

ktabel01 said:


> Is the searching for satellite error being addressed in the next update?


I think the problem is with faulty tuners (mostly tuner 2 although mine is tuner 1) and/or defective b band converters.


----------



## tstarn

Ed Campbell said:


> Tony -- are you hooked up via HDMI? If you are, try unplugging it and doing the whole red button [or unplug power] reset with the critter hooked up only via component. When it's through, plug the HDMI back in.
> 
> It works pretty often.
> 
> Where's your Red Wings icon?


I was a believer in your Component reboot strategy, but twice now I have tried it, and still get lockups (box unresponsive, requiring reboot), so I am taking another route: Keeping it hooked up via component to see if lock-ups stop. Sad, because I was hoping that the component reboot thing would be the solution. Not sure when and if I'll ever use HDMI again. Can't really see the HD difference on my plasma when I have both HDMI and component hooked up simultaneously and move between them. So no loss of PQ, at least none I can see.


----------



## ktabel01

Justinto said:


> I think the problem is with faulty tuners (mostly tuner 2 although mine is tuner 1) and/or defective b band converters.


Not on my end. The problem is getting a signal from the transponders on the HD bird 110. Taking the b band converters out did nothing for me. Both tuners working just fine as well. Just need DTV to fix it in their software.


----------



## btmoore

I had an interface lock up that I was able to luckily able to get out of.

HR20 recorded a station that I don't subscribe to because I told it to record things with the keyword "Purdue" I did not subscribe to the channel, so when I went to play the game I got a "searching for authorized content" message and when I went into MyVOD to delete it, the interface locked up and the screen grayed out. I was luck and the cursor was over the game so the dash dash trick deleted it and the DVR freed up, if the game was not the first item I think I would of had to reboot.

D* here are 3 bugs for you to fix.

1. Don't record, search, etc stations that I have filtered out in my preferences
2. If content is recorded that is not authorized for this account, don't lock up the interface when we go to the MyVOD list.
3. How about not recording anything at all if the content is not authorized for this account. If we are not allowed to watch it because we don't subscribe to it, why do you let the box record it in the first place? That just makes common sence, if I dont subscribe dont record.


----------



## dervari

Christi said:


> I have noticed a new issue today - I am not sure if it is related to the HR20 or DirecTV, but while watching the Bravo HD channel, I have the message "Channel not purchased (721)" eventhough I am getting the programming on the channel.


I started seeing this early AM 10/29 as well. First on TNT-HD and then on FMC.


----------



## ktabel01

Getting it on FMC. This thing is broken.


----------



## Justinto

dervari said:


> I started seeing this early AM 10/29 as well. First on TNT-HD and then on FMC.


I had this happen too. I found it was the tuner that rarely gets a signal, the other tuner got it just fine.


----------



## Justinto

ktabel01 said:


> Not on my end. The problem is getting a signal from the transponders on the HD bird 110. Taking the b band converters out did nothing for me. Both tuners working just fine as well. Just need DTV to fix it in their software.


I get a great signal from the 110 satbut there is a lot of pixilation at night and on Sundays - I think they lower the bandwidth, but what do I know.

I cannot get a signal from the 101 sat on tuner 1 whether I take the bbc's off or not. If I switch cables, it is the same - problem the tuners.


----------



## changea

I just bought the HR20, plugged it in and it immediately downloaded the latest update. Now it restarts and keeps restarting. It tries to download an update, stops at about 82% and then restarts the machine. Then it does it all over again. Is there a way to interrupt this cycle. Or is it normal. And if it is, how long am I supposed to wait. DirecTV said they could send someone out... 2 weeks from now.

Thanks.


----------



## kevc66

I don't know if this issue has been covered, but the interactive button onthe the HR20 only work for about 1 quarter during the 1:00 Sunday Ticket games. This has happened to me two weeks in a row. All of my other receivers (5 total- non HR20's) function properly. This interactive problem must be a HR20 issue only. Red button reset seems to temporarily restore function.
Thanks for all the great info!!!!!


----------



## Davenlr

No, its not normal. If you bought it at Best Buy, go swap it out. Sounds like you have a bad unit. Download should continue to 100%, then reboot and come up with guided setup. You could unplug the satellite input cables and see what happens if it cant download the update.


----------



## Davenlr

Interesting bug I havent seen before. Watching Nascar live channel 82. DD keeps dropping out accompanied by green blocks in the middle of the picture, then it all comes in fine again after about 5 seconds. Checked transponder strength, its 98. Switched to HNS E86 on same dish, and picture is rock solid on the same channel. Only the tuner in the HR20 is dropping the channel out, acting almost like its a weak signal.


----------



## RAD

Davenlr said:


> Interesting bug I havent seen before. Watching Nascar live channel 82. DD keeps dropping out accompanied by green blocks in the middle of the picture, then it all comes in fine again after about 5 seconds. Checked transponder strength, its 98. Switched to HNS E86 on same dish, and picture is rock solid on the same channel. Only the tuner in the HR20 is dropping the channel out, acting almost like its a weak signal.


I started a thread about this at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68663 . I don't think it's the HR20, the H20 also sees this.


----------



## Sher1958

Not sure if this has been covered before. But, I was recording a football game on a local Directv HD channel (although game was not in HD). I went into MyVod and selected stop recording and delete program. After I did this, my remote no longer controlled the receiver, so I hit the power button on the front of the box and nothing happened. None of the buttons on the HR20, nor the remote, did anything. Ended up hitting the red reset button. After it powered back up, everything was fine.


----------



## Vinny

Sher1958 said:


> Not sure if this has been covered before. But, I was recording a football game on a local Directv HD channel (although game was not in HD). I went into MyVod and selected stop recording and delete program. After I did this, my remote no longer controlled the receiver, so I hit the power button on the front of the box and nothing happened. None of the buttons on the HR20, nor the remote, did anything. Ended up hitting the red reset button. After it powered back up, everything was fine.


It's a known issue. You did what the rest of us have been doing...red button reset.


----------



## Mixer

For those of you that are having the searching for Sat message, do you see the programming on that channel or is the picture black? For me I see the picture and if I switch to a channel that does not have the message and then tune into the channel that was getting the message manually (by typing channel number and enter) the messase is no longer there and I am fine. 

See if this works for you. If it does then it is almost def a software issue.


----------



## btmoore

Mixer said:


> For those of you that are having the searching for Sat message, do you see the programming on that channel or is the picture black? For me I see the picture and if I switch to a channel that does not have the message and then tune into the channel that was getting the message manually (by typing channel number and enter) the messase is no longer there and I am fine.
> 
> See if this works for you. If it does then it is almost def a software issue.


I have seen this bug present it's self in multiple ways.

I have had that message on the screen with both tuners recording and you could watch both.

I have also seen the message with a black picture that required me stopping the recording, changing stations and then changing it back. This is while the other tuner was recording. This retuned in the station and I was able to hit the record button and create a good recording minus the first min or so it took me.

This is some kind of software bug, I am guessing it is related to some kind of status flag not getting set, some kind of retry limit or a timing problem, but these are all guesses. Knowing that just changing the channel and forcing the tuner to require makes it go away, for a lack of a better name I have been calling it the 771 bug.


----------



## ktabel01

Mixer said:


> For those of you that are having the searching for Sat message, do you see the programming on that channel or is the picture black? For me I see the picture and if I switch to a channel that does not have the message and then tune into the channel that was getting the message manually (by typing channel number and enter) the messase is no longer there and I am fine.
> 
> See if this works for you. If it does then it is almost def a software issue.


Black screen.


----------



## munangst

See the attached screenshot. We are watching live at 6:07pm, but the guide info is showing a program from ~2 hrs ago. You can see from the station's clock in the corner of the screen that this isn't a case where you're watching delayed out of the buffer. The second screenshot shows another instance of the problem, this time showing a program from the night before! FWIW, changing the channel and then changing back seems to cure the problem (which dumps the live buffer, of course).


----------



## bidger

*sigh*

Working with a refurb unit I received Fri. evening after my first HR20 couldn't complete setup, unable to complete acquiring sat info stage in reboot. Received the 0xE3 update 45 mins. after setting up the unit.

Scheduled 2 NFL ST HD games @ 1PM EST. for recording today, Falcons @ Bengals and Ravens @ Saints. I watched Bucs-Giants and Jags-Eagles on the HR10 buffered and after the 1PM games had finished, I changed the TV input over to the HR20 to stop the recordings. 

To my dismay, but unfortunately not surprise, the Falcons-Bengals game was there, but not the Ravens-Saints was not. When I went into History, it shows as Deleted. I'm the only one in the house and I didn't use the HR20 after scheduling the recordings. 

D*, this has to be fixed and I mean yesterday. You've gone from dependable DVRs to crap shoot DVRs and that's no good. If you can't equal TiVo's reliability, it's time to admit defeat or an important segment of your subscription base will start looking at alternatives.


----------



## Peapod

bidger said:


> To my dismay, but unfortunately not surprise, the Falcons-Bengals game was there, but not the Ravens-Saints was not. When I went into History, it shows as Deleted.


I also recorded the HD Ravens-Saints game, although I watched it as it was playing. Trickplay worked fine. As soon as the game ended I exited and switched to another channel. The recording light stayed on until the scheduled end time of 5:30. At 5:33 I went to MyVOD and the game was not there. It also shows as Deleted in History.

Edit: Not sure if it matters, but just in case, at halftime I rewound back to almost the beginning to look at the Saints fumble on the handoff exchange (my fantasy league has it credited to Brees, but it sure looked like Bush's fault to me) and then ff'ed back to 'live'. Otherwise I left the controls alone except at the end when I exited out to live tv and switched away to another channel.


----------



## bidger

Thanks for confirmation Peapod.


----------



## Peapod

Earl, any idea if anyone at DirecTV has been able to reproduce the NFL ST issues some of us have been reporting, as some others have reported being able to record many different NFL ST recordings without ever seeing this problem?

If we knew that they are aware of the issue and have enough information on it, I'd see no reason to keep reporting it in detail, and if they cannot, we might need even more detail.

If you don't know, then I guess we'll keep on as is for now.


----------



## ktabel01

Any idea when a new update is heading our way?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

ktabel01 said:


> Any idea when a new update is heading our way?


Earl has said this coming week, not sure what day though. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## andbye

I have an HD Toshiba 57inch RPTV with an HR10-250 connected by component (red, green , blue) and an HR20-700 connected by HDMI/DVI. Don't notice much difference in PQ. Are there many or a consensus that find there are fewer glitches with the HR20 when connected by component rather than HDMI/DVI?


----------



## Jeremy W

andbye said:


> Are there many or a consensus that find there are fewer glitches with the HR20 when connected by component rather than HDMI/DVI?


Depends on the TV. I have mine connected via HDMI, and I have absolutely no problems related to the HDMI. On the other hand, some people have nothing but trouble.


----------



## sorahl

I'm connected through HDMI. The only issue i'm seeing so far is really lousy CC.

The other (non HDMI) issue I have right now is setting up my Season Passes. I have set up several to record on my local HD channels (through Directv) but when i go back and look some of htem changed channel # to the ones in the 380's. I don't understand why. I deleted one so far, and re did it again on the HD channel and it seems to have taken.

But in general. I love this thing. It is great!
the 30second slip takes some getting used to...I don't know what i prefer yet. When combined with my Maxent 50 inch plasma it looks great, when it was connected to my Infocus SP 5000 WOW!!! 
 woot!


----------



## lguvenoz

Had my first major snafu with the new code tonight. Tried to play Desperate Housewives, and the recording would not play (time bar showed it as -0:-59 and would not budge). Caved in and did a red button restart losing about 15 minutes of Nip/Tuck in the process) and the recording was completely gone.

Yes this is an MPEG4 recording, but still pretty weird. Our DVR gets a major workout on a daily basis so this is a real bummer.

Up to this point the worst issue encountered with this release were a few recordings that would get "stuck" and have to FF past a spot.


----------



## RAD

Call up the guide, then select menu and date/time. I pick the date and the time and the guide always comes up with the next day (I select Tuesday and it shows Wednesday).


----------



## btmoore

lguvenoz said:


> Had my first major snafu with the new code tonight. Tried to play Desperate Housewives, and the recording would not play (time bar showed it as -0:-59 and would not budge). Caved in and did a red button restart losing about 15 minutes of Nip/Tuck in the process) and the recording was completely gone.
> 
> Yes this is an MPEG4 recording, but still pretty weird. Our DVR gets a major workout on a daily basis so this is a real bummer.
> 
> Up to this point the worst issue encountered with this release were a few recordings that would get "stuck" and have to FF past a spot.


Just like this http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67998&highlight=partial

It must be you, it can't be a bug in the software. Right hdtvfan0001. :bang


----------



## billnbell

I was watching PPV (V for Vendetta) last night during daylight savings switchover 1-3am in Denver.

The screen kept popping up with "This showing is no longer available" every coupld minutes!! It was horrible.

Bill


----------



## billnbell

I am getting this a lot as well. How can the guide be sooo messed up?

Bill



munangst said:


> See the attached screenshot. We are watching live at 6:07pm, but the guide info is showing a program from ~2 hrs ago. You can see from the station's clock in the corner of the screen that this isn't a case where you're watching delayed out of the buffer. The second screenshot shows another instance of the problem, this time showing a program from the night before! FWIW, changing the channel and then changing back seems to cure the problem (which dumps the live buffer, of course).


----------



## jheda

REcording of Today show......Screen comes up, says -8:-45...remote frozen and gray screen- go to live and the buffer is there BUT REMOTE WONT RESPOND.
I am aware of this being reported before, BUT THIS IS ABSOLUTELY NOT ACCEPTABLE....no recording, no remote.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Don't know if new or old hiccup; but, watching an hour-and-a-half show that started at 7 PM from VOD -- the playback froze and stopped at 8 PM. It had no more content.

I'd been recording the MLS match over on HDNet starting at 6 and had another program scheduled to record starting at 8 PM.

I realized right away what had happened -- when switching back to the MLS playoff, I realized the playoff format included overtime and penalty shots if cumulative score was tied; so, I'd gone in and added a 1 hour cushion to the end of that recording. I'd ended up with three recordings for the overlap between 8 > 9.

The HR20 tried to resolve it by cutting off the last 1/2 hour of the very first recording. Never did ask me when I was doing all this if I wanted to cancel anything? No query or response at all.

As an aside -- I have no problem with padding before or after official time of a program.

Another aside -- I've been wondering to myself why so many folks are happy with PQ using component, when my use of component [1st time ever used it] for component reboot leaves me with pretty poor color balance. Just for the heck of it, yesterday, I yanked the scrawny component cables that came with the HR20 and substituted the beefier jobs that came with the HR10 and > bravo! color balance matches the HDMI picture.


----------



## RAD

RAD said:


> Call up the guide, then select menu and date/time. I pick the date and the time and the guide always comes up with the next day (I select Tuesday and it shows Wednesday).


This is working OK today. The difference that I'm seeing between yesterday and today is that yesterday on the drop down list for selecting the day started with TODAY and then Sun 10/29 where today is shows TODAY and then Tue 11/1. So it looks like the cause of the problem is the drop down list showed two entries for the same day throwing the guide display off.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

There is one feature I wish they would have included in the HR20 - storage of the guide in a ROM chip or something else, so that it would only be periodically updated as needed, but retained on reboots. Otherwise, the "rebuild" of the guide takes some time and handicaps those with unrelated problems as well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There is one feature I wish they would have included in the HR20 - storage of the guide in a ROM chip or something else, so that it would only be periodically updated as needed, but retained on reboots. Otherwise, the "rebuild" of the guide takes some time and handicaps those with unrelated problems as well.


I really don't understand the big issues with this...
Other then trying to setup recordings for "tomorrow" or "next week" right after a reboot... what is the benefit?

It loads up the next 6 hours on startup... and the rest of the first day is there usually with in 30 minutes.


----------



## Calebrot

I had a strange accorance last night. I had extended Amazing Race 1/2 hour because of football. I was watching the show behind time because it was also time to walk the dog. At exactly the spot in the recording that the time ran over at the hour point I started getting pixelation and loss of sound, this continued no matter if I fast forwarded or rewound. 

The things that were going on at the exact time was the Amazing Race was extended and the other tuner went to record Desperate Housewives. Both were recording on the HD locals they are on. I know AR isn't in HD but the picture quality is better but it seems like when the unit is recording two HD shows at the same time they suffer this pixelation, like the unit cannot handle the flood of data when two HD shows are being recorded at the same time. When I went to watch Desperate, it also suffered pixelation at the same exact time as the Amazing Race episode. Maybe this will help the programmers maybe not.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Earl Bonovich said:


> I really don't understand the big issues with this...
> Other then trying to setup recordings for "tomorrow" or "next week" right after a reboot... what is the benefit?
> 
> It loads up the next 6 hours on startup... and the rest of the first day is there usually with in 30 minutes.


Earl...its not so much a major issue as a preference. Based on those people (no me) who have reported guide rebuilds taking longer than 30 minutes, it would be beneficial to them to have this capability. Not in the top 10 list for sure.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Earl...its not so much a major issue as a preference. Based on those people (no me) who have reported guide rebuilds taking longer than 30 minutes, it would be beneficial to them to have this capability. Not in the top 10 list for sure.


It takes longer then 30 minutes to get the first 6 hours or so?


----------



## btmoore

Earl Bonovich said:


> I really don't understand the big issues with this...
> Other then trying to setup recordings for "tomorrow" or "next week" right after a reboot... what is the benefit?
> 
> It loads up the next 6 hours on startup... and the rest of the first day is there usually with in 30 minutes.


Mainly the advantage is because of the frequent reboots (I am @ 1 or 2 a week right now). If the schedule was cached on persistent storage, we would not have to wait for the guide to reload. The reason this is an issue is because when I do get a lockup in the UI, it is typically because I am doing something with a schedule. If I have to reboot it will be many hours before the guide is reloaded. If they can fix the stability in the HR20 the need to cache the schedule on persistent storage is less important but it would still be nice, if for no other reason like you decide to move some equipment around and you need to power off the HR20.

Since HDTVFAN0001 has a flawless box I have no idea why he is concerned with caching the guide.:lol:


----------



## Alvin Nuckleglazer

i dont know if this has been reported before but last night i noticed that the background image while in the guide was missing. instead of the blue wallpaper with the directv logo all i had was a black background. a reboot of the receiver restored the proper image.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Earl Bonovich said:


> It takes longer then 30 minutes to get the first 6 hours or so?


No...the full 2-week guide (for some).


btmoore said:


> Since HDTVFAN0001 has a flawless box I have no idea why he is concerned with caching the guide.:lol:


This was a suggestion, not a flaw.


----------



## Bajanjack

Sorry if this is redundant...but....any plans to put a 6 or 7 second"jump back" in future updates? Watching the Giants-Tampa football game on Sunday was annoying (no, not the Giants)...after doing a ff2 or ff3 I would constantly "overshoot" the action when I hit play...in fact the recording seemed to "jump forward" several seconds, causing me to miss some of the action........(the Tivo has this "automatic jump back")


----------



## LameLefty

Building one into the Play function after FF or RW is a TiVo patent so you won't see it in the HR20. Using the Jump Back button to come out of FF or RW will work pretty well as a substitute.


----------



## munangst

While we were recording Desperate Housewives & Amazing Race (extended 1 hr) last night, the HR20 started getting really slow after I tried to start playing Amazing Race from the beginning. It was taking several minutes to respond to remote-control button presses and the picture was frozen. Eventually I just gave up and went to bed...well, when I woke up this morning I found it still sitting there with the REC light on and the same frozen screen on the display. I did a red-button reset and assumed it would have lost the Desperate Housewives recording (since it was 9:54pm ET when it finally froze completely). Well, after it came back up I checked the MyVOD list and had Desperate Housewives all right...all 9 hrs 22 minutes of it! The box had kept recording all night and didn't stop until I did the reset this morning. I tried playing back the recording and it all seems to be there...I didn't go all the way through it but there was content at least through the 11 o'clock news.

One thing I've noticed is that the HR20 seems to get flaky when the disk gets full. This is not the first time we've had lockups and flaky behavior with <15% space available. And I don't think we've had any problems with slowdowns or lockups most of the time, since we typically we keep at least 25%-40% space free. I could guess at the reasons (block allocation gets harder when the disk is mostly full? fragmentation gets worse?) but I'm sure someone at D* has a better idea than I do. If true, at least that might be a way to work around the issues...just don't keep too many recordings.


----------



## tstarn

munangst said:


> While we were recording Desperate Housewives & Amazing Race (extended 1 hr) last night, the HR20 started getting really slow after I tried to start playing Amazing Race from the beginning. It was taking several minutes to respond to remote-control button presses and the picture was frozen. Eventually I just gave up and went to bed...well, when I woke up this morning I found it still sitting there with the REC light on and the same frozen screen on the display. I did a red-button reset and assumed it would have lost the Desperate Housewives recording (since it was 9:54pm ET when it finally froze completely). Well, after it came back up I checked the MyVOD list and had Desperate Housewives all right...all 9 hrs 22 minutes of it! The box had kept recording all night and didn't stop until I did the reset this morning. I tried playing back the recording and it all seems to be there...I didn't go all the way through it but there was content at least through the 11 o'clock news.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that the HR20 seems to get flaky when the disk gets full. This is not the first time we've had lockups and flaky behavior with <15% space available. And I don't think we've had any problems with slowdowns or lockups most of the time, since we typically we keep at least 25%-40% space free. I could guess at the reasons (block allocation gets harder when the disk is mostly full? fragmentation gets worse?) but I'm sure someone at D* has a better idea than I do. If true, at least that might be a way to work around the issues...just don't keep too many recordings.


I've kept myVOD lineup sparse, but still have the same issues regarding occasional freeze-ups/resets. I moved to component to try and fix it. See how that goes.


----------



## drm0414

I left my HR-20 on while traveling 10/19-1023, to facilitate an upgrade. I received 0xE3 early early morning 10/21. Last night I experienced lockups when trying to view "Earl" and "Office" both recorded in MPEG4 (ha!) from Denver NBC, KNUS, on 10/19. The lockups required a red-button operation to recover. I'm not too bright, as I tried several times to view both recordings before giving up. CBS MPEG4 programming recorded the same evening 10/19 "CSI" played back just fine. So, some MPEG4 recordings made 2 days b4 receiving 0xE3 froze my box, while others recorded and played back just dandy. Go figure.


----------



## Foghorn

Is anybody able to pause and then it starts right where you paused it or is everyone having the problem when you unpause it jumps to live tv? I really miss this feature. 

Especially during football!


----------



## Bajanjack

LameLefty said:


> Building one into the Play function after FF or RW is a TiVo patent so you won't see it in the HR20. Using the Jump Back button to come out of FF or RW will work pretty well as a substitute.


Thanks...unfortunately that doesn't work great for football games since you see the end of the play......maybe *D will figure out a work-around...........


----------



## LameLefty

Foghorn said:


> Is anybody able to pause and then it starts right where you paused it or is everyone having the problem when you unpause it jumps to live tv? I really miss this feature.
> 
> Especially during football!


I've had that issue a couple times, both on local MPEG4 HD channels and on MPEG2 HD national channels. It's intermittent and has only happened about four times total. Most of my recordings and live TV have paused/unpaused just fine without jumping to real-time.


----------



## LameLefty

Bajanjack said:


> Thanks...unfortunately that doesn't work great for football games since you see the end of the play......maybe *D will figure out a work-around...........


It's worked fine for me for football. As soon as I see the field or network graphics or whatever while FF'ing, I just press the Jump Back button twice quickly. Never have a problem "spoiling" the results of the first play.


----------



## crockett

I'm not sure if this a bug with box or my own stupidity. Version 0xE3.

While watching SD football, I like to pause the game once I have "caught up" and am watching the game in real time and then watch something I have recorded on my list. I usually do it in this manner.

Hit pause.
Hit list.
Select something on the list.
Press play.
Watch that particular program from the list for awhile.
Hit pause.
Hit exit.
Then hit exit again.

This returns me to the original live TV program that I was watching previously but it is no longer paused, it is at the end, it does however still have a live buffer built up so I'm able to rewind to point I originally left it.

This to me seems like a bug but perhaps I'm doing something wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It is nothing you are doing wrong.

That is how the system works... it doesn't save the pause point in the buffer.


----------



## crockett

Really?! I'm assuming they plan to fix this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

crockett said:


> Really?! I'm assuming they plan to fix this?


Yes, really.

And yes, I know it is on the list of things to be evaluated and addressed.


----------



## Flameout

I recorded Las Vegas Friday night on local HD channel. I recorded 1 vs. 100 which is on the same channel but recorded it off the SD channel. 1 vs. 100 came out fine. But Las Vegas is nothing but a gray screen. I can move forward and rewind through the recording but no sound and no picture. And it doesn't have those neg numbers I would get from the last version of software.

This is the first gray screen recording that I have gotten off this version. I have 3 other DVR boxes in the house with one being the 10-250. I have to set up recordings on all the other boxes so that I don't miss anything because I don't trust this HR20. And of course, I didn't set up any other one to do Las Vegas. My wife hates this box because as soon as you think it is working, something like this happens. 

I sure wish this box would record and play back properly. It sure is not a very reliable DVR. The 10-250 may have not been perfect but I never had any doubt that when I recorded something, that I could play it back.


----------



## mtnagel

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is nothing you are doing wrong.
> 
> That is how the system works... it doesn't save the pause point in the buffer.


But what about saving that pause point when you are recording something.

I thought I had it figured out that if you used stop, it would save your pause point and then when you came back it would start there. Or, if you used list, it would also save your point UNLESS you were at live. So if you wanted to use the list button and you were at live, you needed to press the pause button first and then hit list and then start something else. But the stop button seemed to work whether you were at live or not. I tested it and that's what happened during my tests

But then when watching a football game yesterday, I caught up to live, so I went to watch something else that was recorded and I used the stop button to get out of the game and when I went back to the game, it was at live and I had to get back to the spot I was at.


----------



## bbqdewd

Foghorn said:


> Is anybody able to pause and then it starts right where you paused it or is everyone having the problem when you unpause it jumps to live tv? I really miss this feature.
> 
> Especially during football!


I have noticed this problem, only since the last update though. Seemed fine before that! It's a real pain.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Is there still a seperate HDMI thread?

I'm hunting for it and coming up blank.


----------



## Tmax88

I recorded Boston legal and tried to watch it the next day and nothing.....it was blank. Also, I recorded a show on HDNET last week and watched about 5 mins of the show. This week I tried to watch the show again and it was blank. I wouldn't even show the 5 mins I had seen before. I've never had these problems until this update.


----------



## Calebrot

bbqdewd said:


> I have noticed this problem, only since the last update though. Seemed fine before that! It's a real pain.


Then you've been lucky, I reported this about three updates ago.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Radio Enginerd said:


> Is there still a seperate HDMI thread?
> 
> I'm hunting for it and coming up blank.


No, I originally hoped for this thread to be more of a problem only one...
Didn't work out that way.

I will change things around a bit on the next software release.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

mtnagel said:


> But what about saving that pause point when you are recording something.
> 
> I thought I had it figured out that if you used stop, it would save your pause point and then when you came back it would start there. Or, if you used list, it would also save your point UNLESS you were at live. So if you wanted to use the list button and you were at live, you needed to press the pause button first and then hit list and then start something else. But the stop button seemed to work whether you were at live or not. I tested it and that's what happened during my tests
> 
> But then when watching a football game yesterday, I caught up to live, so I went to watch something else that was recorded and I used the stop button to get out of the game and when I went back to the game, it was at live and I had to get back to the spot I was at.


I believe this will work ONLY if you started playback from MyVod, and just didn't start with the channel.

Aka... you have to hit play and not Channel 5 if you want to use that feature while recording something on Channel 5


----------



## Bajanjack

LameLefty said:


> It's worked fine for me for football. As soon as I see the field or network graphics or whatever while FF'ing, I just press the Jump Back button twice quickly. Never have a problem "spoiling" the results of the first play.


Okay......so I don't have to hit "play" while FF'ing, I can just hit the Jump Back button on the remote?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Bajanjack said:


> Okay......so I don't have to hit "play" while FF'ing, I can just hit the Jump Back button on the remote?


Yes


----------



## Bajanjack

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes


Wow!....I love this forum....that gives you the same effect as the Tivo "play" button during FF'ing....that should be in "tips and tricks"......

whoops...it is in "tips and tricks".........thought I had a scoop there for a second.........as usual the group is way ahead of me!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Bajanjack said:


> Wow!....I love this forum....that gives you the same effect as the Tivo "play" button during FF'ing....that should be in "tips and tricks"......


I thought it was in the Tips and Tricks....

It comes pretty close, not exactly the same, but one of those things once you get used to it....


----------



## Bajanjack

Earl Bonovich said:


> I thought it was in the Tips and Tricks....
> 
> It comes pretty close, not exactly the same, but one of those things once you get used to it....


Earl, I just saw it there, per my edit....you beat me to it!!!!


----------



## RMSko

Bajanjack said:


> Wow!....I love this forum....that gives you the same effect as the Tivo "play" button during FF'ing....


Unfortunately, IMO it doesn't come close to the TiVo functionality for this. With TiVo, if I hit play just when I see the show beginning, I'm almost always at where I'm suppose to be and don't need to jump back further. In contrast, with the HR20, after I use FF, I have to hit replay about 6-7 times in order for it to get me where I want it to, and to make matters worse, I see too much of what's going on in the show while it is jumping back those 6-7 times. Hopefully at some point D* will improve the qlality of the FF and have a "superjump" feature, i.e., something that jumps back about 35 seconds, or better yet, something where the user could manually change the amount of time it jumps back. If D* were able to do that I think it would completely fix this issue.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

RMSko said:


> Unfortunately, IMO it doesn't come close to the TiVo functionality for this. With TiVo, if I hit play just when I see the show beginning, I'm almost always at where I'm suppose to be and don't need to jump back further. In contrast, with the HR20, after I use FF, I have to hit replay about 6-7 times in order for it to get me where I want it to, and to make matters worse, I see too much of what's going on in the show while it is jumping back those 6-7 times. Hopefully at some point D* will improve the qlality of the FF and have a "superjump" feature, i.e., something that jumps back about 35 seconds, or better yet, something where the user could manually change the amount of time it jumps back. If D* were able to do that I think it would completely fix this issue.


Just as it took me weeks to get the correct timing down on the TiVo's jump back feature, I have gotten to the point that I know when to hit the button on the HR20.

I highly doubt you will ever see a "super jump" feature.


----------



## mtnagel

mtnagel said:


> But what about saving that pause point when you are recording something.
> 
> I thought I had it figured out that if you used stop, it would save your pause point and then when you came back it would start there. Or, if you used list, it would also save your point UNLESS you were at live. So if you wanted to use the list button and you were at live, you needed to press the pause button first and then hit list and then start something else. But the stop button seemed to work whether you were at live or not. I tested it and that's what happened during my tests
> 
> But then when watching a football game yesterday, I caught up to live, so I went to watch something else that was recorded and I used the stop button to get out of the game and when I went back to the game, it was at live and I had to get back to the spot I was at.
> 
> 
> Earl Bonovich said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this will work ONLY if you started playback from MyVod, and just didn't start with the channel.
> 
> Aka... you have to hit play and not Channel 5 if you want to use that feature while recording something on Channel 5
Click to expand...

That's what I always do. I have both recording and then to start the first one, I hit list then highlight the first game and hit play. Shouldn't stop then save your position even when you start another recording, again from MyVOD?


----------



## mtnagel

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just as it took me weeks to get the correct timing down on the TiVo's jump back feature, I have gotten to the point that I know when to hit the button on the HR20.
> 
> I highly doubt you will ever see a "super jump" feature.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like the FF drops quite a few frames so by the time you see the show after the commericals, you are actually a minute or so into the show (depending on your reaction time obviously). So for me it takes a few presses to get back to the beginning. With my Directivo, it seems much clearer when you are FFing, so it's easier to tell when the show starts and the commericals end.

Any idea how many seconds it goes back on a TiVo after pressing play while FFing at 2x and 3x? With 3x, I have to wait till I see the show and then wait a split second more or if I press it right away, then it takes me too far back. But I've gotten used to that. If used the number of seconds that Tivo uses for the jumpback for 2x and 3x and I could somehow program those in, I'd think that would be much better than only 6 seconds.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

mtnagel said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like the FF drops quite a few frames so by the time you see the show after the commericals, you are actually a minute or so into the show (depending on your reaction time obviously). So for me it takes a few presses to get back to the beginning. With my Directivo, it seems much clearer when you are FFing, so it's easier to tell when the show starts and the commericals end.
> 
> Any idea how many seconds it goes back on a TiVo after pressing play while FFing at 2x and 3x? With 3x, I have to wait till I see the show and then wait a split second more or if I press it right away, then it takes me too far back. But I've gotten used to that. If used the number of seconds that Tivo uses for the jumpback for 2x and 3x and I could somehow program those in, I'd think that would be much better than only 6 seconds.


TiVo's jump back adjusts based on the speed you are moving.

I have just gotten used to it.


----------



## mtnagel

Earl Bonovich said:


> TiVo's jump back adjusts based on the speed you are moving.
> 
> I have just gotten used to it.


Yeah, any idea how many seconds for each speed (1x doesn't do jumpback)?


----------



## rwhitacre

Sorry if this has been asked already. Didn't see it.

When I am completely caught up on an HD program, I get frequent audio drop outs. If I back it up slightly so I am always a few seconds behind, it is fine. Is this a known bug or just me?

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## Calebrot

rwhitacre said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already. Didn't see it.
> 
> When I am completely caught up on an HD program, I get frequent audio drop outs. If I back it up slightly so I am always a few seconds behind, it is fine. Is this a known bug or just me?
> 
> Thanks!
> Rick


I couldn't say if this is a known bug, but it's just not you either. I have experienced this also, if you catch up to live the audio skips in and out at a consistent pace.


----------



## btmoore

rwhitacre said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already. Didn't see it.
> 
> When I am completely caught up on an HD program, I get frequent audio drop outs. If I back it up slightly so I am always a few seconds behind, it is fine. Is this a known bug or just me?
> 
> Thanks!
> Rick


Yep I have experienced this too, when it happens I hit the replay button to move it back in the stream and that clears it up. I consider it a bug, but for me it is such a minor one I had not bother posting it. I think the HR20 is running too close to the live stream and it is using some kind of read buffer that is not being assembled the data correctly and we end up getting audio errors, as soon as you move back in the stream they are able to process the audio correctly. It is good to make sure it is brought up so they can fix it.


----------



## rwhitacre

btmoore said:


> Yep I have experienced this too, when it happens I hit the replay button to move it back in the stream and that clears it up. I consider it a bug, but for me it is such a minor one I had not bother posting it. I think the HR20 is running too close to the live stream and it is using some kind of read buffer that is not being assembled the data correctly and we end up getting audio errors, as soon as you move back in the stream they are able to process the audio correctly. It is good to make sure it is brought up so they can fix it.


I agree it is not a big deal for me to backtrack a few seconds to get rid of it. Not having much luck with the wife, however, after I took her TiVo away......



Just another reason for her to hate me


----------



## btmoore

rwhitacre said:


> I agree it is not a big deal for me to backtrack a few seconds to get rid of it. Not having much luck with the wife, however, after I took her TiVo away......
> 
> 
> 
> Just another reason for her to hate me


She needs a nice diamond to make her like you again.


----------



## jheda

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, really.
> 
> And yes, I know it is on the list of things to be evaluated and addressed.


without dual buffers, earl, shouldnt they have the saved pause at a minimum? and since they once had it, why would they remove it?


----------



## matto

btmoore said:


> She needs a nice diamond to make her like you again.


that only works for about a year


----------



## hfhlt004

I'm in LA. I note that in a search, the local channels that are in SD and HD and also used as a national feed for the networks, all are listed when you do a search, but there is no designation as to which channel locally is MPEG2 and which is MPEG4. Just states "channel 4" for instance. Even if I click on select it doesn't help me. Also I find that recording is unreliable from local channels, (sometimes just don't record) so I usually select the national feed to record, which I understand is MPEG2.(?) Takes up extra space though.

I wonder how OTA stations here will be handled when they are integrated? I hope they are labeled as such, so there are not three channel 4's.

I've noticed however that are a far fewer issues than 3 weeks ago when I got my box however, and really like the RC32RF remote. It seems to be less directional, though there is no RF. I would like the backlite to stay on longer. Is that possible?

Still learning!


----------



## Davenlr

I only get SD here so cant try this, but if you go into custom guide setup, will it let you deselect the mpeg4 and SD locals, leaving only your Mpeg2 locals?


----------



## Bajanjack

First real "problem" happened this evening......I have the HR20 set to record an hour long first run series beginning at 5pm....I arrived home at 7pm and noticed the machine was on, along with the yellow recording light. When I turned the tv on the screen was frozen on channel 721 ( a different channel then the recording and one I don't subscribe to) I could not change the channel with the remote or the HR20 buttons so I had to do a "red button" reset............this happen to anyone else?


----------



## matto

Davenlr said:


> I only get SD here so cant try this, but if you go into custom guide setup, will it let you deselect the mpeg4 and SD locals, leaving only your Mpeg2 locals?


first thing i tried....


----------



## Calebrot

Davenlr said:


> I only get SD here so cant try this, but if you go into custom guide setup, will it let you deselect the mpeg4 and SD locals, leaving only your Mpeg2 locals?


Unfortunately the custom guide is not used for searches. Searches use all channels, even ones you don't get. Personally I don't see that changing either because I see it as a built-in marketing ploy, showing you want you COULD get, if you subscribed to EVERY channel.

Back to the original posters question on differentiating on which local channel is HD and which is SD when doing a search, here in Fort Lauderdale when the same number appears, the HD one is listed first. Also if a broadcast is in HD, then when you highlight it, it says HD in the info. Also if the HR-20 carries the same standard for local channels when they activate the OTA function of the unit, then those channels would contain dashes, like 4-1, 4-2. At least here in South Florida, our OTA HD is that way, and some of the stations have multiple feeds, our PBS has 3, the rest 2 except for CBS just one.


----------



## matto

Calebrot said:


> Also if a broadcast is in HD, then when you highlight it, it says HD in the info.


nope, only if the guide info says the show actually is HD. which is hit-or-miss. i've seen programs on HDNet not listed as HD.


----------



## Peapod

This is my first box lockup since the first 2-3 days with the box, and honestly I didn't know it well enough at that point to make any comment about the reset, and it was also a few software versions ago.

I was watching both MNF and Heroes from recordings, Heroes from a Series Link recording, and MNF from a manual recording. To ensure that I end up back where I leave off, I always bookmark when I pause before hitting Menu->MyVOD->show. I had done this back and forth maybe 3 times, when I tired to switch back from MNF to Heroes, and got no response. No response form the remote, no response from the buttons on the box...except eventually the red reset button. I let it sit for at least two minutes before hitting reset.

Reboot just finished and my manual recording of MNF resumed. Heroes was already over with, so of course it did not resume, but both recordings are playable. and both resumed at the exact spot where I had last left them. This is at least a positive sign on the recovery. The MNF recording lost video and only had audio for the last 2-3 minutes of the previous recording (during the lockup period), but did correctly popup the delete query and deleted the previous recording.

Previously, I always went to 'Go There' when switching back and forth between shows, in an effort to be somewhat deliberate. Tonight was the first night that I started switching right from the menu between shows. I will continue to do that for now to see if it continues to cause lockups.


----------



## gashog301

I just had my first lockup today, red button would not boot it. Had to unplug it,so far other than a few missed recording this box has been ok. I had to get over that it was not a Tivo and now im much more happy. My h10 just died so looks like 2 h20's in my house, the csr told me since I own my h10 a replacement h20 I would own. Is this true, I didnt think it was????


----------



## Peapod

Just finished Heroes. The last 3 minutes of the 56 minutes I had will not play at all, although the box does not hang up...just won't advance past 53 minutes or bring up the delete dialog. I exited back to MNF, went to MyVOD->Go There and from there was able to delete the Heroes recording.


----------



## Jeremy W

Calebrot said:


> Searches use all channels, even ones you don't get. Personally I don't see that changing either because I see it as a built-in marketing ploy, showing you want you COULD get, if you subscribed to EVERY channel.


Nope, it's going to change as soon as they get the Channels I Receive feature working properly. Searches will only show the channels in that list.


----------



## Calebrot

matto said:


> nope, only if the guide info says the show actually is HD. which is hit-or-miss. i've seen programs on HDNet not listed as HD.


We're not talking about channels where HD is assumed and it would be wasted space better used for other things like HDNET, we were talking about HD locals. Not everything on HD locals is carried in HD so everytime I've seen something that is, it says it in the info.


----------



## skierbri10

Honolulu locals no longer work, just shows a black screen when selected. Red button reset does nothing. lame


----------



## Cyrus

hfhlt004 said:


> I wonder how OTA stations here will be handled when they are integrated? I hope they are labeled as such, so there are not three channel 4's.


They are probably labeled the same way as other DTV boxes: channel number followed by a "-" and then the subchannel. e.g 2-2, 4-1, 4-2 etc


----------



## mtnagel

I guess this was a bug.

Last night we were watching Heroes while it was recording, but we weren't caught up to live. I have parental controls turned on but I'm not sure if the settings would block Hereos. Anyway, when 10 pm hit, Heroes stopped and we got the parental control pop up. I'm thinking it was because the 2 shows scheduled to tape would both be blocked. After I entered the code, Heroes kept on playing.

And then again at the end, we got the popup to enter the code, but I assume that's because it was trying to display one of the channels and they were blocked, so it was asking so it could display it. So I assume that's not a bug, but I think the first one is because it shouldn't ask you while you are in the middle of a show to unblock something that's recording on the tuners.

Make sense?


----------



## chicagojim

This is the first lockup I have had in almost two weeks, so I consider myself pretty lucky!

Heroes seemed to record ok, but completely locked up the unit when I attempted playback. After resetting the unit three times, I gave up on trying to play the show. Luckily, SciFi reruns the episodes later in the week!

I wonder why this particular show has had so many issues. Either there is something going on with the broadcast, or the viewership is so high that more people are attempting to DVR it.


So, is a red button reset a good idea maybe once a week?



Other than that, the unit seems much more stable, but I went a reprogrammed and old DVR to catch all my "Don't miss" shows. It stinks that I still can't fully trust this unit . . . .


----------



## Earl Bonovich

chicagojim said:


> Either there is something going on with the broadcast, or the viewership is so high that more people are attempting to DVR it.


Pretty sure it wasn't the broadcast, as both of my HR20's where able to playback the recording. (I did have to hit PLAY twice though on one of them to get it to start through)


----------



## HDNut

I live about 25 miles east of San Francisco and get my local HD stations on transponders 2 abd 6 of the 102 sat. My signal strength for those transponders is 100. I dont't have any of the probrems reported here. It might be interesting to include the signal strength on the transponder for a locality when reporting problems.


----------



## HDNut

Correction: I receive my locals from the 103 sat.


----------



## hugo_r

brott said:


> *HDMI issue - 0xE3*
> Sharp Aquos
> LC45GD4U
> 
> Minimal issue, but same problem as before. When HR20 powers on for the first time after a reset, the video/audio cycles on and off. The display will be on for a few seconds (3-5) and then switch off for a couple of seconds (1-2). This sequence repeats itself often.
> 
> My workaround that seems to fix it until the next reset is to unplug the HDMI connection (while everything is powered on), wait a 5-10 seconds and then plug it back in.


First- I think this Forum is great. And as a new member - I really appreciate the time and feedback all provide to help with the user experience - thanks!!! 

Hoping you can help:

- I am new to the HR20-700 and while it seems like a very nice unit. I am concerned I may have a bad unit. Since I had a 3-LNB dish - Directv said I would receive the HD channels and the locals would come in once the new dish was so in. So the night prior to my scheduled appointment - I removed the Sony Tivo and connected the HR20-700.

It started working. Programming was coming in - etc. It then said it needed to update, etc. On the day of installation - the tech installed the new dish and reconfiged the settings on the DVR. The unit was connected to the tv via the Sony STR-897DE receiver through component cables.

- Concern: Video would go off every so often. I also noticed that programming was not complete - some titles were unavailable, etc. This was yesterday evening. Everytime the video would go off - the tv would say - "No Signal".

I read over info about the MHZ bandwidth required - the A/V receiver's component inputs and pass through are HD and put out 80 MHZ - I figured this was sufficient.

The problem of the video signal going out every so often improved but did not go away altogether. And upon more finds - I decided to bypass the AV receiver and go to the TV directly. The DVR is connected - HDMI to DVI. DVD is connected to component. I also replaced the coaxial cable with a new one as provided by the D* tech. And I have native set to off and resolution to 1080 - all other res are off.

Is the video going out for a sec or 2 normal during the initial installation / prepping that the unit goes through? The tech said these new units go through a cycle for the first few days and after resets. I did find some comments on here about this type of cyle but would appreciate your feedback / help? 

And while recording CSI: Miami - I was not able to go back a few seconds/mins. How do I do this? Are there any plans for MPG4-SAT-friendly TIVOS?

Your help is appreciated - thank you in advance.


----------



## andru24

Small ffwd issue: If I pause live tv for a short period of time, 30 secs or so, and then hit play sometimes it decides to go back to live tv and I have to rewind to see those 30 secs I missed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

andru24 said:


> Small ffwd issue: If I pause live tv for a short period of time, 30 secs or so, and then hit play sometimes it decides to go back to live tv and I have to rewind to see those 30 secs I missed.


Yes, that is a known issue... and should be resolved in the next version.


----------



## matto

HDNut said:


> I live about 25 miles east of San Francisco and get my local HD stations on transponders 2 abd 6 of the 102 sat. My signal strength for those transponders is 100. I dont't have any of the probrems reported here. It might be interesting to include the signal strength on the transponder for a locality when reporting problems.


The sad thing is that DirecTV refuses to tell you which transponders your spot locals come off. You can try getting the info from a CSR, but they are generally wrong as a rule of thumb.


----------



## Jeremy W

matto said:


> The sad thing is that DirecTV refuses to tell you which transponders your spot locals come off.


It's easy enough to figure it out for yourself.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

matto said:


> The sad thing is that DirecTV refuses to tell you which transponders your spot locals come off. You can try getting the info from a CSR, but they are generally wrong as a rule of thumb.


The reason for that, is that they can change at any time...
They normally don't, but they could.


----------



## matto

Jeremy W said:


> It's easy enough to figure it out for yourself.


if you have a working configuration, but if you did, you probably wouldnt care quite as much.


----------



## matto

Earl Bonovich said:


> The reason for that, is that they can change at any time...
> They normally don't, but they could.


HTML isn't carved in stone...
they even have this crazy thing called RSS if they really wanted to go nuts...


----------



## RAD

Jeremy W said:


> It's easy enough to figure it out for yourself.


Can you please tell me how to do this on the H20/HR20 receivers?


----------



## Jeremy W

RAD said:


> Can you please tell me how to do this on the H20/HR20 receivers?


Go into the signal strength screen, and choose the proper satellite for your area. One or two of the transponders will be much higher than the others, those are the spotbeams for your area. If only one of them is higher, then that's obviously the only one aimed at you.

Now if there are two transponders and you're lucky like I am, one of those transponders will be consistently higher than the other one, enabling you to figure out which channels are on which transponder. If there is no difference between them, there is no way to figure it out. But if there is a difference, just tune to the channel in question and bring up the System Diagnostics screen (Menu + Right on the H20) and check the signal strength. You'll be able to figure out which transponder it's on by matching that number to the one you saw on the other signal strength screen.


----------



## matto

Note that this assumes a properly aimed dish.


----------



## RAD

Jeremy W said:


> Go into the signal strength screen, and choose the proper satellite for your area. One or two of the transponders will be much higher than the others, those are the spotbeams for your area. If only one of them is higher, then that's obviously the only one aimed at you.
> 
> Now if there are two transponders and you're lucky like I am, one of those transponders will be consistently higher than the other one, enabling you to figure out which channels are on which transponder. If there is no difference between them, there is no way to figure it out. But if there is a difference, just tune to the channel in question and bring up the System Diagnostics screen (Menu + Right on the H20) and check the signal strength. You'll be able to figure out which transponder it's on by matching that number to the one you saw on the other signal strength screen.


There's the rub, on 103 and 99 I have 6 transponders showing up. One is 85, three others are 100 and the other two in the high 90's. Since I get only three LIL-HD channels unless D*'s putting one channel per transponder your plan doesn't work for my location.


----------



## Jeremy W

RAD said:


> There's the rub, on 103 and 99 I have 6 transponders showing up. One is 85, three others are 100 and the other two in the high 90's. Since I get only three LIL-HD channels unless D*'s putting one channel per transponder your plan doesn't work for my location.


Oh wow, that's unfortunate. I guess you'll just have to beat the answer out of some poor DirecTV employee.


----------



## pdvale

I had the unit freezing paying a music channel. The DTV screen saver came on and then it froze. Music still played, but the machine did not repond to input from the remote.

Red button fix....

Paul.


----------



## Ed Campbell

*OTA tonight > OTA tonight > OTA tonight > OTA tonight*...:rolling:


----------



## Jeremy W

*No OTA! No OTA! No OTA!*

Mine's bold, so I win.


----------



## jamieh1

Ever since the last update I get searching for satellite signal,
Tuner 1 works fine, tuner 2 every other transponder is 0.
I have 2 HR20s and I swapped them around and the other one works fine, tried resets, reloading the software, and nothing works, finally called Directv and they are shipping me out another, will be here in 2 days.
Well going to plug the HR10-250 back up. Ive been using it since OTA was not active, thought Id go ahead and just use the HR20, but guess that will have to wait.
Why does directv release this stuff and it does not work right, dont they see it?


----------



## brihall

I haven't seen this reported yet, but admittedly I didn't go through all 750 or so posts.

Anyway, on Monday nights I have three things scheduled at 7:00 PM Central time. Deal or No Deal, Prison Break, and Everybody Hates Chris. 

My prioritizer looks like this:

2. Deal or No Deal
7. Prison Break
10. Everybody Hates Chris

Obviously, there's other shows in there not listed, including some after EHC at number 10. PB and EHC series links are scheduled to record only First Run episodes, keep all episodes, and keep them until I delete. DOND is the same with the exception of keeping only 5 episodes instead of all.

My expectation was that since all shows were first run last night I'd record DOND and PB and EHC would be skipped. However, that's not what happened.

When 7:00 rolled around the HR20 happened to be already tuned to the DOND station. We watched DOND as it recorded. When DOND finished I went to my MYVOD list and discovered that neither PB nor EHC recorded. In my history both are listed as "Partial" but there is nothing for either show in MYVOD. The recording for DOND was just fine.

Here are the channels I was attempting to record:

DOND - 11 KARE (Mpeg4 local NBC affilicate)
PB - 9 KMSP (Mpeg4 local FOX affiliate)
EHC - 23 MN23 (SD local CW affiliate)

Like I said, not sure if that behavior has been reported or not but wanted to get it documented if it wasn't.


----------



## thekochs

Earl,

Just a thought since *SO* many people want to know when the next firmware release is why don't you setup a Sticky Thread that shows the software release #s and release dates, and allows people to subscribe but not edit or post....only you. Then, when you add a new post...because new firmware is available....all subsrcibees get a message ?

Just a thought.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

thekochs said:


> Earl,
> 
> Just a thought since *SO* many people want to know when the next firmware release is why don't you setup a Sticky Thread that shows the software release #s and release dates, and allows people to subscribe but not edit or post....only you. Then, when you add a new post...because new firmware is available....all subsrcibees get a message ?
> 
> Just a thought.


Good Idea... but here is one way on how you can do it...

Go to this forum.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=110

This the release note forum

Under neath FORUM TOOLS you can subscribe to the entire forum.

Since I only post the release notes there, you will get a message when a new release is out.

Now granted that would cover ALL the release notes for DirecTV I get, but... it will do what you are asking.


----------



## btmoore

brihall said:


> I haven't seen this reported yet, but admittedly I didn't go through all 750 or so posts.
> 
> Anyway, on Monday nights I have three things scheduled at 7:00 PM Central time. Deal or No Deal, Prison Break, and Everybody Hates Chris.
> 
> My prioritizer looks like this:
> 
> 2. Deal or No Deal
> 7. Prison Break
> 10. Everybody Hates Chris
> 
> Obviously, there's other shows in there not listed, including some after EHC at number 10. PB and EHC series links are scheduled to record only First Run episodes, keep all episodes, and keep them until I delete. DOND is the same with the exception of keeping only 5 episodes instead of all.
> 
> My expectation was that since all shows were first run last night I'd record DOND and PB and EHC would be skipped. However, that's not what happened.
> 
> When 7:00 rolled around the HR20 happened to be already tuned to the DOND station. We watched DOND as it recorded. When DOND finished I went to my MYVOD list and discovered that neither PB nor EHC recorded. In my history both are listed as "Partial" but there is nothing for either show in MYVOD. The recording for DOND was just fine.
> 
> Here are the channels I was attempting to record:
> 
> DOND - 11 KARE (Mpeg4 local NBC affilicate)
> PB - 9 KMSP (Mpeg4 local FOX affiliate)
> EHC - 23 MN23 (SD local CW affiliate)
> 
> Like I said, not sure if that behavior has been reported or not but wanted to get it documented if it wasn't.


Welcome to the "Partial Bug".

or

Have you read your manual, perhaps your cables are bad, you must be a prior Tivo owner (you know 98% of all prior TiVo owners don't read their manual), perhaps you are using HDMI and should switch to component video, maybe you have one option set wrong in your HR20, maybe you are not loving your inner child, or you just have bad karma.

Nah, it is a bug, lots of us have experienced it. Sort of frustrating isn't it. Wait until you experience it a few times a week.


----------



## mbrucedogs

I just started having the issue that at times when I delete a program off of the MyVOD list, that the HR20 locks up. Whatever channel you were on still works, however, you can't use the remote or the front of the box to change channels or pull any of the menus up. The only way to fix this is do a hard reset by hitting the red button.

After it reboots it works fine, but it is always a crapshoot of whether the HR20 will lock up or not if I delete a program. I have only noticed this since the latest upgrade.

I tried to search the forums but didn't have any luck on finding others with the same issue. 

Does anyone know of a way around this issue without resetting the box???


----------



## btmoore

mbrucedogs said:


> I just started having the issue that at times when I delete a program off of the MyVOD list, that the HR20 locks up. Whatever channel you were on still works, however, you can't use the remote or the front of the box to change channels or pull any of the menus up. The only way to fix this is do a hard reset by hitting the red button.
> 
> After it reboots it works fine, but it is always a crapshoot of whether the HR20 will lock up or not if I delete a program. I have only noticed this since the latest upgrade.
> 
> I tried to search the forums but didn't have any luck on finding others with the same issue.
> 
> Does anyone know of a way around this issue without resetting the box???


Lots of us have experienced this. Try the Forum search for "lockup" or look for "remote"

Here is one for example

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67124&highlight=remote

It is one of the major bugs on the HR20.


----------



## skakusha

Am I the first to max out the number of Series Recordings? I was a little dissapointed today when I tried to set up a new Series recording and recieved the follwoing message:

"There is no room available in the Prioritizer, please delete a program to free space."

This is the first time I have ever had a DVR tell me this. Does anyone know if they plan to increase the Priortitizer program buffer size?

The maximum number of series that can be saved in the Prioritizer is currently 50.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

skakusha said:


> Am I the first to max out the number of Series Recordings? I was a little dissapointed today when I tried to set up a new Series recording and recieved the follwoing message:
> 
> "There is no room available in the Prioritizer, please delete a program to free space."
> 
> This is the first time I have ever had a DVR tell me this. Does anyone know if they plan to increase the Priortitizer program buffer size?
> 
> The maximum number of series that can be saved in the Prioritizer is currently 50.


Yes 50 is the limit... same as the R15.
I know they have it on the list of requests/enhancements but there is no estimate if/when it will increase.


----------



## mtnagel

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes 50 is the limit... same as the R15.
> I know they have it on the list of requests/enhancements but there is no estimate if/when it will increase.


Wow. My satisfaction with the HR20 just dropped down a notch. I think I have 34 now, but I could see going higher. That sucks


----------



## voltage34

Hey Earl,*

I haven't been in the forum for awhile my HR20 actually been working pretty good. The one thing that drives me nuts is when changing between HD channels HR20 has to jump from 1080i to 480i and then back and forth two or three times till it figures out where it needs to be. This take so much time. Are they looking to fix this also. *


----------



## Earl Bonovich

voltage34 said:


> Hey Earl,*
> 
> I haven't been in the forum for awhile my HR20 actually been working pretty good. The one thing that drives me nuts is when changing between HD channels HR20 has to jump from 1080i to 480i and then back and forth two or three times till it figures out where it needs to be. This take so much time. Are they looking to fix this also. *


You must have Native Mode turned on.

Yes... they are working on improving the speed at which the unit changes resolution while in Native Mode.

For now, the only work around is to lock the resolution at a set level


----------



## Rob55

voltage34 said:


> Hey Earl,*
> 
> I haven't been in the forum for awhile my HR20 actually been working pretty good. The one thing that drives me nuts is when changing between HD channels HR20 has to jump from 1080i to 480i and then back and forth two or three times till it figures out where it needs to be. This take so much time. Are they looking to fix this also. *


My name isn't Earl, but have you tried turning native mode off (based on your problem, it sounds like it's set to "on")? Looks like Earl beat me to it.


----------



## Rob55

Had another rain fade lock-up over the weekend and had to do a red-button reset. Then, went to watch Heroes last night and the HR-20 won't respond to the remote or front panel buttons. Had to do another red-button reset. After it boots up, there's no Heroes, CSI Miami or 2.5 Men. This is really getting old.:nono2:


----------



## voltage34

Yes I do have it turned on, it just makes it easier for the family not to have to figure out what mode it has to be on


----------



## Rob55

voltage34 said:


> Yes I do have it turned on, it just makes it easier for the family not to have to figure out what mode it has to be on


Have you tried turning it off and just leaving it set to 1080i or 720P?


----------



## voltage34

On Sunday had local mpeg 4 ABC, CBS recording from 8p till 10p. I had to extend the recoding on CBS for an extra hour dew to the football overrun the receiver stated the was a conflict with the ABC station even though ABC stopped at 10p


----------



## voltage34

I'll probably have to do that until they fix the problem


----------



## Calebrot

btmoore said:


> Welcome to the "Partial Bug".
> 
> or
> 
> Have you read your manual, perhaps your cables are bad, you must be a prior Tivo owner (you know 98% of all prior TiVo owners don't read their manual), perhaps you are using HDMI and should switch to component video, maybe you have one option set wrong in your HR20, maybe you are not loving your inner child, or you just have bad karma.
> 
> Nah, it is a bug, lots of us have experienced it. Sort of frustrating isn't it. Wait until you experience it a few times a week.


The HDMI cables have nothing to do with the partial recordings, they are on the output side of the unit, the partial recordings would suffer because of something bad on the input side. If the unit was not connected at all to a TV it still would record if the tuner cables were attached. I only use HDMI and up until now, I have had no problems other than I do not get DD through HDMI, I only get it with the Optical Output.


----------



## munangst

Calebrot said:


> I only use HDMI and up until now, I have had no problems other than I do not get DD through HDMI, I only get it with the Optical Output.


How are you routing the HDMI signal? If you have HR20<-HDMI->TV<-optical->receiver, that may not work because many TVs do not pass the DD audio from the HDMI input to the TV's optical output. e.g., my Samsung HL-S4666W will only output DD on its optical output when it is tuned to an ATSC OTA signal. When it is displaying from an HDMI input, it always outputs PCM audio on the optical out. I wound up having to route the audio directly from the HR20 optical out to my receiver.


----------



## Schyler

Two very minor issues that would be nice if they were fixed:

1. The video preview is a slightly different size on different screens. For example, when moving between the guide and the list, the video preview resizes. Totally cosmetic, but it's a little unsettling when it changes. 

2. Clicking the list button while watching a recorded program returns you to the list of recorded programs, but the one you were just watching. Is this intentional? it would be nice to keep/delete the program without scanning back through the list to find it.


----------



## btmoore

Calebrot said:


> The HDMI cables have nothing to do with the partial recordings, they are on the output side of the unit, the partial recordings would suffer because of something bad on the input side. If the unit was not connected at all to a TV it still would record if the tuner cables were attached. I only use HDMI and up until now, I have had no problems other than I do not get DD through HDMI, I only get it with the Optical Output.


Yes you are right, I was being sarcastic, there have been some others who make claims that these bugs are related to far fetched things and I was just making fun of it, everything in the or section is a joke.


----------



## Calebrot

munangst said:


> How are you routing the HDMI signal? If you have HR20<-HDMI->TV<-optical->receiver, that may not work because many TVs do not pass the DD audio from the HDMI input to the TV's optical output. e.g., my Samsung HL-S4666W will only output DD on its optical output when it is tuned to an ATSC OTA signal. When it is displaying from an HDMI input, it always outputs PCM audio on the optical out. I wound up having to route the audio directly from the HR20 optical out to my receiver.


I guess that could be the problem then. I have a Samsung HL-S5087W, and yes it transmits DD through the OTA input, but not the HDMI inputs, HR-20 or DVD player, I have optical outputs from DVD-HR20-TV, and when watching a DVD must switch the receiver to DVD for DD sound and the HR20 for DD sound. I also have the optical output for the TV so I can listen to iTunes from my computer. I guess I need to get a new receiver with more optical inputs because I only have three inputs, and I need an extra for my CD player.


----------



## btmoore

Calebrot said:


> I guess that could be the problem then. I have a Samsung HL-S5087W, and yes it transmits DD through the OTA input, but not the HDMI inputs, HR-20 or DVD player, I have optical outputs from DVD-HR20-TV, and when watching a DVD must switch the receiver to DVD for DD sound and the HR20 for DD sound. I also have the optical output for the TV so I can listen to iTunes from my computer. I guess I need to get a new receiver with more optical inputs because I only have three inputs, and I need an extra for my CD player.


Try turning DD off in your setup menu. I know that sounds crazy, but others and myself have had to turn it off to get DD support working on the boxes. There is some kind of strange bug with the DD toggle. Now I am not using HDMI but, it is worth a shot. Good luck.


----------



## sorahl

Anyone seeing this ? When you are watchinging a recorded program and stop (either at end of not) does it flash back and forth between resolutions? It always comes back to the right one but it bing bongs back. 
Also when I use the 30sec slip i hear the drive click, click, click.
John


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Schyler said:


> 2. Clicking the list button while watching a recorded program returns you to the list of recorded programs, but the one you were just watching. Is this intentional? it would be nice to keep/delete the program without scanning back through the list to find it.


Using "BACK" instead of "LIST" usually takes you to the right place unless you've been doing other stuff on the HR20 .

One technique my wife likes is "INFO", "SELECT", which takes you to the Keep/Delete screen.

Not perfect, but a workaround.


----------



## jheda

Rob55 said:


> My name isn't Earl, but have you tried turning native mode off (based on your problem, it sounds like it's set to "on")? Looks like Earl beat me to it.


Guys, what is the downside of turning the Native to off?


----------



## TomF

I had a problem Monday night with Justice. Because of problems with my HR10 (the worst of many since the 6.3a upgrade), I wanted to check and make sure that Justice was recording along with Heroes on the HR20. At some point during the recording I switched to Justice on the HR20 and it appeared that it was recording normally. After losing both Heroes (sat) and Justice (OTA) on the HR10, I was glad that I had both on the HR20. Heroes was fine on the HR20, but when I went to watch Justice I got the infamous blank recording. Black screen and none of the trick play buttons seem to do anything. I did a reset and when it finally came back up, Justice was gone. Thanks, DirecTV. Screw me on both DVRs.

Later on, when watching a recorded program on the HR20, using the replay button would cause the resolution to switch from 1080i to 480i while rewinding. I have Native Mode turned and on the hunch that maybe I was tuned to a 480i program and it was causing the resolution to change, I went to live TV and it was tuned to a 1080i program and the resolution was a t 1080i. I haven't seem this before and have no idea why the resolution would change while using replay.


----------



## btmoore

jheda said:


> Guys, what is the downside of turning the Native to off?


you are bypassing your TVs scaler, that could be good or bad.


----------



## btmoore

TomF said:


> I had a problem Monday night with Justice. Because of problems with my HR10 (the worst of many since the 6.3a upgrade), I wanted to check and make sure that Justice was recording along with Heroes on the HR20. At some point during the recording I switched to Justice on the HR20 and it appeared that it was recording normally. After losing both Heroes (sat) and Justice (OTA) on the HR10, I was glad that I had both on the HR20. Heroes was fine on the HR20, but when I went to watch Justice I got the infamous blank recording. Black screen and none of the trick play buttons seem to do anything. I did a reset and when it finally came back up, Justice was gone. Thanks, DirecTV. Screw me on both DVRs.
> 
> Later on, when watching a recorded program on the HR20, using the replay button would cause the resolution to switch from 1080i to 480i while rewinding. I have Native Mode turned and on the hunch that maybe I was tuned to a 480i program and it was causing the resolution to change, I went to live TV and it was tuned to a 1080i program and the resolution was a t 1080i. I haven't seem this before and have no idea why the resolution would change while using replay.


The Unwatchable Bug, fun eh.

I have seen the syncing problem too, for some reason the HR20 cycles the sync coming out of trick plays sometimes, unless they fix it, I think the only workaround is to turn off the native mode.


----------



## jheda

btmoore said:


> you are bypassing your TVs scaler, that could be good or bad.


bad in he sense of dmage or PQ?


----------



## hasan

jheda said:


> bad in he sense of dmage or PQ?


Picture Quality and personal preference. Turn native off in the HR20, watch it and see what you think. The setting determines which device (HR20 or TV) does the scaling, when required by various source material.

I've had mine off from day 1, once I watched the contortions the box and tv went through with Native on.


----------



## btmoore

jheda said:


> bad in he sense of dmage or PQ?


Picture quality, and user experience. On CRT displays resync cycling always concerned me because of extra stress on the power supply and tube, but I don't think that there is any real risk of damage to a fixed pixel display like plasma, DLP, etc. In one of the earlier releases of software one of these resync cycles was causing my Phillips plasma to go into a protect mode, but I have not seen that for a few versions now.


----------



## Panchovilla

My install was on 10/25 and the update to 0xe3 happened as soon as the box was commissioned. I haven't noted any problems, but there are a few things that are peculiar which may be standard fare with this box - I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## tff17

I experienced my first lock up with my new (refurbished) replacement HR20. We were recording a show on WJLA, ABC local MPEG-4 in Wash DC, last night. The show was 1 1/2 hours long. We started watching the show while it was still being recorded. When we finished watching the show (the HR20 finished recording the show prior to us reaching the end), we chose the delete option. The recorder froze. I could still see and hear live tv in the preview screen at the top right, but the DVR would not respond to any remote commands and I had a blank background screen. Had to do the red button reset and everything was fine. Have others experienced this.

Setup:
HR20
Samsung HL-S5086W
Connected via Component to TV
DD connection to receiver
No B-Band converters installed
No OTA connected to HR20

P.S. Did have some of the HD picture pixelation issues with the Wash DC ABC feed that have been reported by others.


----------



## hasan

tff17 said:


> I experienced my first lock up with my new (refurbished) replacement HR20. We were recording a show on WJLA, ABC local MPEG-4 in Wash DC, last night. The show was 1 1/2 hours long. We started watching the show while it was still being recorded. When we finished watching the show (the HR20 finished recording the show prior to us reaching the end), we chose the delete option. The recorder froze. I could still see and hear live tv in the preview screen at the top right, but the DVR would not respond to any remote commands and I had a blank background screen. Had to do the red button reset and everything was fine. Have others experienced this.
> 
> Setup:
> HR20
> Samsung HL-S5086W
> Connected via Component to TV
> DD connection to receiver
> No B-Band converters installed
> No OTA connected to HR20
> 
> P.S. Did have some of the HD picture pixelation issues with the Wash DC ABC feed that have been reported by others.


Makes me think that the HR20 is not dealing properly with errors in the data stream, or when a picture is "missing" for a period of time. Lots of posts about MPEG-4/HD-Locals producing related problems. Hopefully the next update will help you out.

I sure hope that the majority of these MPEG-4 issues are ironed out before we get them here...we are scheduled for sometime before the end of this year, and I'm NOT looking forward to them. I am looking forward to OTA, asap!


----------



## ShapeGSX

I recorded Mythbusters the other day on Discovery (MPEG2, SD). It was the coke and mentos episode.

I pressed play to watch it, and a black screen came up. Then the DVR became completely unresponsive. Buttons on the front of the unit did nothing. Remote buttons did nothing.

In the end, I had to do a red button reset. When the unit came back up, that Mythbusters episode was gone from the MyVOD screen.

I think I just hit my first BSOD.


----------



## Calebrot

btmoore said:


> Try turning DD off in your setup menu. I know that sounds crazy, but others and myself have had to turn it off to get DD support working on the boxes. There is some kind of strange bug with the DD toggle. Now I am not using HDMI but, it is worth a shot. Good luck.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I've already played with that setting. With DD turned on the HR-20, even the Optical Output would only output PCM sound, with it turned off, it transmits DD sound through optical.


----------



## tstarn

ShapeGSX said:


> I recorded Mythbusters the other day on Discovery (MPEG2, SD). It was the coke and mentos episode.
> 
> I pressed play to watch it, and a black screen came up. Then the DVR became completely unresponsive. Buttons on the front of the unit did nothing. Remote buttons did nothing.
> 
> In the end, I had to do a red button reset. When the unit came back up, that Mythbusters episode was gone from the MyVOD screen.
> 
> I think I just hit my first BSOD.


Welcome to the club. We all commiserate on a regular basis. Hope you are just a junior member, meaning it only happens now and again. But the BSOD was supposed to be fixed a few downloads ago, and I used to get it and now that issue has subsided. Guess you already have that download, huh?


----------



## ljwhitmire

Well, this release seemed to fix all the common problems for me, until about two days ago. Things have gone down hill since. 

I was havng a lot of problems with lipsync, after this update, no more problems, everything seems fine. Then, two days ago, lipsync problems again. 

I've never had a problem with the caller Id, then all of a sudden two days ago, it no longer works ( I get the call your provider BS). 

I had some problems fast forwarding in recorded programs, this update seemed to fix all of that, but two days ago, I got to where the only way to advance a recording was to pause, then skip ahead. Just FF, looped back to the start, and skipping jumped all the way the way to the end. 

Now the wife calls me and tells me that nothing that is recorded can be watched. The list comes up, but any selection jumps immediately to the "delete/don't delete" screen. 

It's starting to smell like either the software has plain ol' wigged out, or something is wrong with my hardware. I think I'm going to reset the puppy when I get home, but I just reset it yesterday and none of the other strange behavior changed. 

Things were going so well!

UPDATE: After two consecutive power cycles (not resets) the box finally came back up and is working. The first power cycle just sat there with the disk drive running and no other signs of life even after 20 mins. The second one finally kicked it enough to start working again. Everything is back the way it was. Still don't know if it was a hardware problem or a software problem.


----------



## tstarn

ljwhitmire said:


> Well, this release seemed to fix all the common problems for me, until about two days ago. Things have gone down hill since.
> 
> I was havng a lot of problems with lipsync, after this update, no more problems, everything seems fine. Then, two days ago, lipsync problems again.
> 
> I've never had a problem with the caller Id, then all of a sudden two days ago, it no longer works ( I get the call your provider BS).
> 
> I had some problems fast forwarding in recorded programs, this update seemed to fix all of that, but two days ago, I got to where the only way to advance a recording was to pause, then skip ahead. Just FF, looped back to the start, and skipping jumped all the way the way to the end.
> 
> Now the wife calls me and tells me that nothing that is recorded can be watched. The list comes up, but any selection jumps immediately to the "delete/don't delete" screen.
> 
> It's starting to smell like either the software has plain ol' wigged out, or something is wrong with my hardware. I think I'm going to reset the puppy when I get home, but I just reset it yesterday and none of the other strange behavior changed.
> 
> Things were going so well!


More fuel to the D* screwed up this one fire.


----------



## Peapod

tstarn said:


> But the BSOD was supposed to be fixed a few downloads ago, and I used to get it and now that issue has subsided.


At least for me it definitely has not gone away. It is much more rare, but still happens for me at a 4% frequency rate. I was up at somewhere in the range of 25-30% before the 0xDC update.


----------



## jheda

hasan said:


> Picture Quality and personal preference. Turn native off in the HR20, watch it and see what you think. The setting determines which device (HR20 or TV) does the scaling, when required by various source material.
> 
> I've had mine off from day 1, once I watched the contortions the box and tv went through with Native on.


Interesting, i switched native to off.........and the unit only plays 480p with it in that position!!!!!!!!!

Sonykds60a200
Yamaha exv750


----------



## jheda

I also now have no sound on the mpeg 4 local NBC station. Sound is ok on the SD local nbc channel.

Sonykds60a2000
hr20
Yamaha exv750


----------



## paulman182

Try the "format" button and see if you can switch resolutions.

If not, perhaps the installer told it during setup that your TV only supports 480p.
I'm at work and can't remember how to change it, but it is probably in the manual.


----------



## btmoore

paulman182 said:


> Try the "format" button and see if you can switch resolutions.
> 
> If not, perhaps the installer told it during setup that your TV only supports 480p.
> I'm at work and can't remember how to change it, but it is probably in the manual.


From memory, hit your menu, settings, display. The display resolution setting are in this area if I recall correctly.


----------



## jheda

btmoore said:


> From memory, hit your menu, settings, display. The display resolution setting are in this area if I recall correctly.


i have 480p.720p and 1080i selected in resolution.........suggestions?

BTW anyone else in So fl lose sound on NBC mpeg 4?-


----------



## thekochs

Earl Bonovich said:


> Good Idea... but here is one way on how you can do it...
> 
> Go to this forum.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=110
> 
> This the release note forum
> 
> Under neath FORUM TOOLS you can subscribe to the entire forum.
> 
> Since I only post the release notes there, you will get a message when a new release is out.
> 
> Now granted that would cover ALL the release notes for DirecTV I get, but... it will do what you are asking.


Thanks....done....this will work.


----------



## Davenlr

jheda said:


> Guys, what is the downside of turning the Native to off?


None really. Set it to the native resolution of your monitor. In my case, having a 1300 x 768 lcd type, I set mine to 720p. I have attempted to try to tell a difference between that and 1080i, but I cannot on my set. If your set is native 1080i, then use that setting. Sports may not look quite as clean, as its been reported sports and fast moving scenes look better with 720p, but again, I cant tell the difference myself. Im guessing you need a monster size screen or projection before you could tell the difference.


----------



## thekochs

Davenlr said:


> None really. Set it to the native resolution of your monitor. In my case, having a 1300 x 768 lcd type, I set mine to 720p. I have attempted to try to tell a difference between that and 1080i, but I cannot on my set. If your set is native 1080i, then use that setting. Sports may not look quite as clean, as its been reported sports and fast moving scenes look better with 720p, but again, I cant tell the difference myself. Im guessing you need a monster size screen or projection before you could tell the difference.


The typical measuring stick is if you have a native screen resolution between the two HD levels (1280x720 => 720P) or (1920x1080 => 1080i) then if the screen size is 42" or below use 720P....if above 42" use 1080i. However, if you native rez is 1280x720 or 1920x1080 then set to 720P or 1080i respectively no matter what screen size is. The above is just a rule of thumb most agree on in the graphics/AV industry. There *ARE* other variables (eg. quality of scalar, source encode rate, etc.) but this gets too deep/complex too fast. Just use the above and at the end of the day your eye is the best judge.


----------



## jheda

thekochs said:


> The typical measuring stick is if you have a native screen resolution between the two HD levels (1280x720 => 720P) or (1920x1080 => 1080i) then if the screen size is 42" or below use 720P....if above 42" use 1080i. However, if you native rez is 1280x720 or 1920x1080 then set to 720P or 1080i respectively no matter what screen size is. The above is just a rule of thumb most agree on in the graphics/AV industry. There *ARE* other variables (eg. quality of scalar, source encode rate, etc.) but this gets too deep/complex too fast. Just use the above and at the end of the day your eye is the best judge.


You guys are great. So let me understand this. I have a 1920x1080 Sony kds60a2000 Your reccomendation is to have native off and in resolution *only *1080 checked ? what happens when i watch an sd station


----------



## Davenlr

Then the receiver upconverts the 480i signal to 1080i for output to your set.


----------



## thekochs

Davenlr said:


> Then the receiver upconverts the 480i signal to 1080i for output to your set.


........and.........probably looks like [email protected] But that's the deal.....SD is a 704x480 broadcast (there is overscan lines) but the math is ~ 330K pixels on the screen....a 1080 broadcast is over ~2M, 720P is ~920K. So, you can see true 1080i has a whopping advantage over SD and 720P. However, it is interlaced in that only the odd or even lines are refreshed during a cycle/pass. 720P is very nice and gives an advantage for fast motion events (eg. sports, etc.) since it is progressive scan..ie... all lines upated in one pass. No, matter....in the end for this discussion there is limits of how good a SD picture will look on a large screen....the larger the worse it looks. As Davenlr said your HR20 or TV (depending on what is set for NATIVE...OFF/ON) will upscale....but don't expect to like a SD picture on a large screen after watching HD. :nono2:

FYI.....good quick summary link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-definition_video


----------



## thekochs

jheda said:


> You guys are great. So let me understand this. I have a 1920x1080 Sony kds60a2000 Your reccomendation is to have native off and in resolution *only *1080 checked ?


YES.


----------



## DSids

Has anyone heard anything in regards to Directv updating the Hr20 so the ATSC tuner starts to work? 

Thanks
Derek


----------



## matto

DSids said:


> Has anyone heard anything in regards to Directv updating the Hr20 so the ATSC tuner starts to work?


I heard there was like 12 billion threads in this exact same forum with people asking the exact same question.


----------



## garywitt

I've been following this forum for a while commiserating with everyone - my HR20 was installed three weeks ago and I've had the same problems with fast-forward gitches, the box locking up, and pixelation with the MPEG-4 sources. 

This morning I switched on the TV - only to find the box dead. Completely dead. No power whatsoever. Checked surge protector, cord, everything. No luck. Called D* - to their credit they're Fedex-ing a replacement in 1 to 2 days and giving a $5 credit for three months. But still, I'm left wondering, did I make a huge mistake going with D* for my HDTV?


----------



## Jeremy W

garywitt said:


> Called D* - to their credit they're Fedex-ing a replacement in 1 to 2 days


What is this? I just called yesterday because I need my HR20 replaced, and they told me I had to get on the waiting list and wait 2-3 weeks, because they don't have any available. I was told this by a regular rep and a retention rep.


----------



## DSids

matto said:


> I heard there was like 12 billion threads in this exact same forum with people asking the exact same question.


Thanks for the info Matto..... could not find any solid info on the threads or if there was a update on they are going to make this thing work finally.


----------



## matto

yeah, sorry, there's no real info anywhere on whats going on with that, since DirecTV feels no real need to keep their customers in the loop regarding features advertised as working, yet mysteriously disabled on their products.


----------



## tstarn

Jeremy W said:


> What is this? I just called yesterday because I need my HR20 replaced, and they told me I had to get on the waiting list and wait 2-3 weeks, because they don't have any available. I was told this by a regular rep and a retention rep.


Geez, coming over the complain/rant dark side? Guess D* isn't really reading this forum.


----------



## Argee

My scheduled recordings have been working like clockwork (knock on wood).

One problem I have is the unit after a bit loosing sound on SD channels. HD channels its fine, whether 5.1 or regular audio. Up until tonight the only way to get sound back on SD channels was to do a reset. (I use an optical cable to an ONYX receiver for sound). Today when the sound stopped working on the SD channels, I turned my ONYX off and back on and walla! sound was fine.

It seems the HR20 has trouble interfacing with certain equipment. I have never seen a bug like this whether with D10 or any other DTV receiver I have had.


----------



## Jeremy W

tstarn said:


> Geez, coming over the complain/rant dark side? Guess D* isn't really reading this forum.


I'm not on any "side," I always call it as I see it. I've just had fewer problems than many people with my HR20, so I get labeled as a D*-fender. Couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## badhutx

I was watching TV tonight and my receiver quit taking commands from the remote. The guide button worked and a few others but none of the dvr functions worked and I also couldn't channel up or down. The guide would not let me move around in it either. I had to do a red button reset before I was able to restore functionality.


----------



## thekochs

badhutx said:


> I was watching TV tonight and my receiver quit taking commands from the remote. The guide button worked and a few others but none of the dvr functions worked and I also couldn't channel up or down. The guide would not let me move around in it either. I had to do a red button reset before I was able to restore functionality.


Happened to me before.....I was recording two programs at the time and watching one of them.


----------



## btmoore

badhutx said:


> I was watching TV tonight and my receiver quit taking commands from the remote. The guide button worked and a few others but none of the dvr functions worked and I also couldn't channel up or down. The guide would not let me move around in it either. I had to do a red button reset before I was able to restore functionality.


Yep that one is fun too, I call it the partial lockup bug, you can hit guide, list, info, exit, power and a few others, but none of the nav buttons or trick play buttons work so you can't do anything but go into menus and leave them. It required the red button to fix it.


----------



## pappys

badhutx said:


> I was watching TV tonight and my receiver quit taking commands from the remote. The guide button worked and a few others but none of the dvr functions worked and I also couldn't channel up or down. The guide would not let me move around in it either. I had to do a red button reset before I was able to restore functionality.


I had the same problem about 10:30central time. I just finished watching Lost on my Vod. Went to change channels on mpeg4 stations. Channel 2 Chicago came in fine, channel 5 went black (BSOD). so did 7. I tried channel 200, it came in, but then after that, no other channel would work, and I couldnt get 200 back in.

Menu's worked fine. I tried to go into the info screen. I noticed the following"

DISH TYPE: OVAL, 3LNB

I thought that was very weird, because I have the 5LNB AT9. I tried to go to change that but realized it wasn't going to let me scroll around in there.

I did a red button reset and it worked fine.

 Possible problem to the BSOD.....The receiver seems to change the type of dish you have, for what ever reason.

Any word on this Earl? Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## runopenloop

First time I've had this happen, and not sure if I've seen it here before. After watching a recorded show, deleted it, and pressed LIST. MyVOD didn't list any shows. It had a placeholder string that said something like [no recordings right now]. The disk usage indicator showed 28% free (which is consistent with what it has said before). Before I could say something (so I could take a pic), my wife hit exit and List --- then MyVOD listed all our recordings again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

runopenloop said:


> First time I've had this happen, and not sure if I've seen it here before. After watching a recorded show, deleted it, and pressed LIST. MyVOD didn't list any shows. It had a placeholder string that said something like [no recordings right now]. The disk usage indicator showed 28% free (which is consistent with what it has said before). Before I could say something (so I could take a pic), my wife hit exit and List --- then MyVOD listed all our recordings again.


First time I have seen that reported on the HR20.
Used to be a common problem on the R15, but that was fixed a while ago.

It is possible, it just had a hicup when loading the list of programs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

pappys said:


> Any word on this Earl? Anyone else noticed this?


I don't recall anyone reporting a "dish type" switch like that.


----------



## runopenloop

Another new (to me at least) bug tonight. This one is kinda fuzzy so I hope I have the details right.

Looked at a specific show by selecting it from MyVOD. Selected delete. After doing this, the info on the screen remained the same (show description, etc.) except that the confirmation buttons in the lower right were gone. An orange/red line appeared in the text of the the program description (almost looked like an underline under a couple of words in the last row of text). Now, the arrow keys move focus from the left menu, the PIP in the upper right, and the underline thing. Despite my curiosity of what would happen if I selected the underline graphic, I just hit exit to leave this state.


----------



## TomF

ShapeGSX said:


> I recorded Mythbusters the other day on Discovery (MPEG2, SD). It was the coke and mentos episode.
> 
> I pressed play to watch it, and a black screen came up. Then the DVR became completely unresponsive. Buttons on the front of the unit did nothing. Remote buttons did nothing.
> 
> In the end, I had to do a red button reset. When the unit came back up, that Mythbusters episode was gone from the MyVOD screen.


Sadly, this happened for the first time to me on Monday night recording Justice and Scrubs. I know that Justice was recording because I checked it while it was recording. When I went back to watch it I got the same symptoms. After I reset the box Justice was gone.


----------



## runopenloop

Earl Bonovich said:


> First time I have seen that reported on the HR20.
> Used to be a common problem on the R15, but that was fixed a while ago.
> 
> It is possible, it just had a hicup when loading the list of programs.


Must not be common on the HR20 then, because I would think folks would be reporting this immediately. You can imagine the few moments of dread when you look at the empty MyVOD list and think your recordings are all gone. Anyway, I hope the D* folks see this and at least add it to their bug database.


----------



## lewah33

In SF, watched the latest recorded 30 Rock on my DVR, and @ the end, it asked me if I wanted to delete or keep. I hit delete, went to the blue screen of death, no DVR menus, just the Clippers/Suns game on ESPN. Hopefully recording Lost on the other tuner - the orange light is on. Cannot get out of blue screen.

Just got the box last week, not sure what version of the software I have, cause I can't get around the menus. I would do a hard reboot but I want the box to finish recording Lost, hopefully. (Yes, I am one of the last people watching the show).

I am seriously contemplating hooking the HD Tivo back up and sending back the HR20 to D*. It doesnt always record programs, tries to record programs on channels I don't subscribe to and does not fast forward correctly. 

And, I know everyone and D* knows about the pink box, but what is that about? Why does it appear? 

I work in software (marketing) - how much do you ppl think the HR20 testers complain that none of their bugs get fixed?!?

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## athos1800

One more for the bug fest, I was watching a recorded mpeg4 (Bones) around minute 45 I pressed pause. When I came back and pressed play, it asked me if I wanted to delete it or keep it just like if I had seen the full episode. I selected keep it and played again from the beginning. I fast forwarded and was able to see the rest of the episode with out any more incidents.

My hr20 used to be very stable before the past 2 upgrades, now is so flaky that I have to babysit the recordings just ot be sure they get done. 

Did D* just hire some new programmers or what? The bugs reminds me of the type of programming a friend use to do in Senior Design back in my college years. George, is that you bro?


----------



## Jeremy W

lewah33 said:


> And, I know everyone and D* knows about the pink box, but what is that about? Why does it appear?


The pink color is used to indicate transparent areas in the image. The bug comes up because the GUI code fails to make the pink transparent.


----------



## lewah33

Jeremy W said:


> The pink color is used to indicate transparent areas in the image. The bug comes up because the GUI code fails to make the pink transparent.


oh, gosh, well of all the bugs in this thing, that one aint so bad. Thanks Jeremy.

It was a pretty good Lost!


----------



## rbootss

Hello All..

Here is a update to my previous two issues..

1) - Audio - When I turn the Dolby Digital(DD) option " On" in the setup..I do NOT get any audio output including DD output to my Pioneer VSX-49TX receiver (Optical connection) without also having to power off/on my receiver..This happens everytime I turn on the HR20 and my audio receiver..It does not matter what DirecTV channel I have tuned to (MPEG2 only with NO locals - I do not have MPEG4 capability yet)..And after I reset my audio receiver..DD output (If available) is sync in..But I have to reset my audio receiver whenever I go to another DirecTV channel that is brodcasting DD..If not DD, then the audio usually stays sync on..This audio sync problem with loud pops also occurred while viewing Sunday Ticket Football..

...I did not have these audio problems with the previous software release.. 
...This problem does not occur with the DD option off...

...Update..This problem does NOT occur everytime I turn on my HR20..Sometimes the DD does sync in correctly..However, The DD audio (And sometimes NO audio at all) does not always sync in properly when channel surfing and must power on/off Pioneer receiver to get the audio back and working again..

2) - Video - HDMI issue I believe..When I power off the HR20 and then my Sony KDF-70XBR950 TV monitor (HDMI from HR20 to DVI input on Sony TV) via one HDMI-DVI cable..And then power the HR20 back on, then Sony TV..I sometimes (About 33%) get the GSOD(Grey-screen-of-death)..I then have to "reset" via red button on HR20 to get the picture back..

...I've had this problem on this and the previous software release (only two since I got HR20 unit)..

...Update..This HDMI issue now occurs about 80% of the time..But thanks to
"hasan,NOAN" this problem is corrected by cycling thru the output resolutions via pressing the format button on the remote..I do not have to reset the HR20 unit..

.....Two new lockup issues.....

Lockup #1- This past Saturday while watching college football games..My HR20 locked up while "jumping" via prev button on the remote from channel #647..620..206 and 777-782 (College football package)..I had to reset by pressing "Red" botton on the unit AND unplug the power cord to get the unit to function again..

Lockup #2- This past Monday night after viewing my recording of Dexter, I went to my VOD list to watch Battlestar Galactica..And my HR20 failed to repond to any commands via the remote or via the panel..And my panel power button turned "Red"..I did not press the reset button and left the unit in this condition..I decided to watch a few hours of OTA programming (Not thru the HR20)..After about 3-hrs, I noticed my HR20 front panel lights all "Blue" and when I went to check the unit..
...ALL was OK..I had not pressed the reset button..

EARL - Does the unit self reset itself after a lockup period??

Thanks for all the feedback..

Roy[/QUOTE]


----------



## crockett

This happened last night. I apologize if it’s a known error.

0xE3
Video connected HDMI
Audio connected Optical to a Receiver.

I’m listening to satellite radio while working on the basement. My TV is off but I’m listening to the blues channel through my receiver through my speakers.

I hear the sound change from the blues music channel to the Red Wings Hockey game channel 636 in SD. It occurs to me that I had set up a recording for that game and I continue to work on the basement just listening to the sound of the game only.

Later on I turn on my TV and try to change the channel. It gives me the “Both tuners in use” message. However I’m not using both tuners. It prompts me with the choice to change to the other tune and the show is labeled as “Information Unavailable” or something to that effect. It is listed second below “Red Wings”. To the right of the “Red Wings” it is labeled “Recording” and highlighted yellow. To the right of “Information Unavailable” it is labeled “Watch Now” and it is either grey or red (sorry, I’m color blind). I can not move the cursor to select this other channel. It simply will not go there. I scrolled through the entire guide looking for another recording and I could not find one. I checked my ToDo list and the only recording scheduled was the “Red Wings” no matter how I tried to change channels it would pop up the “Both tuners in use” message and I was stuck on that particular channel.

I went to bed and didn’t do any more troubleshooting after that.


----------



## crockett

0Ex3
Video connected HDMI
Audio connected Optical to a Receiver.

This may or may not be a feature and/or request because I can’t tell if it’s related to a bug I had last night or just the way the HR20 handles recordings.

I was listening to satellite radio with my TV off, hooked up video via HDMI and the audio from my HR20 goes to my AVR. I “heard” the channel change from the satellite radio channel to the Red Wings game. I realized I had scheduled this to record and figured that is why the HR20 is changing the channel.

However, I believe the HR20 should only change the channel unless it has to (because your already recording something on the other tuner for example). Perhaps this is the way it is already but I’m not sure because when I eventually turned on the TV I found out it thought it was recording two channels when it really wasn’t (see my above post).

But anyways, I believe it shouldn’t change the channel unless it has to. My logic behind this is that if you're already watching a program and it needs to record another program you set up, you are obviously aware of this other program and if you want you can change the channel on your own.

Now that I think about it, it probably already works this way but it just changed the channel on mime because it thought it was recording some other channel, even though it wasn’t.


----------



## pyrettablaze

Many issues I have noticed. At random times the trick play will not work. I am not able to repeate the issue and the only way to get it to work again is to change the channel. Again, ruining the function of the DVR when I am trying to see what the person just said again.

Also, I pulled the guide up to see if the system was recording Lost. There was no record sign next to the name. The system is set to record all shows. It was 9:30 and I hit record on it. The guide put the record sign next to the show and when tuning to the channel, the full buffer back to 9 pm was there. So either the guide was just not showing that it was recording or it was tuned to that channel and by some great luck I was able to record the whole show.

In the end, with the shoddy workmanship that goes into this DVR, it is not a very reliable peice of equipment and I am glad that I kept my Tivo since it is obviously a billion times better than the HR20 minus the lack of HD.


----------



## Peapod

Got home from a hockey game last night, and Jericho was missing. History says 'Partial', but of course, no partial recording exists in the list.

It did rain last night, so I cant be sure if that might have been related...however I was able to record other HD locals in the same time period.


----------



## hobbes

After about 1 month of use, had my first missed HR20 recording (history says partial)- Law & Order CI on the MPEG4 local channel 17. The program set to record immediately after, Law & Order SVU, same channel, appeared in the MyVOD list, but played black screen with a -1.00 counter. Double dash deleted and Red Button Reset was not required.

Also...
One minor bug I've run into that I've not seen reported before is with one of my Custom Favorites lists.

When I set up Custom 2 as an extremely short list (like 4-6 channels to jump quickly between Sunday Ticket games), a + or - channel button press sends the box into a continuous loop cycle that runs through ALL the channels in the list. It seems to try to tune in, then gives up and tries the next channel, and then the next, etc., etc. 

I have tried blocking the IR emitter after pressing, so it doesn't seem to be the remote. And I have not had problems with my more normal "all channels I receive" Custom 1 favorites list.


----------



## dmec

Sorry if this was already asked, but I'm new and couldn't find it elsewhere.

I tried to record a program from 8 to 10 and also a program from 8 to 9 and one from 9 to 10. For some reason when I try to record the one from 9 to 10, it gives me a conflict. The shows from 8 to 9 and 9 to 10 are on different channels, but my Tivo was fine with ending one recording at 9 and switching to a new channel instantly and starting a new recording. the only way I found to fix this was to start the 9 to 10 recording at 9:01. I dont understand why it needs a minute to switch channels and start a new recording. Please let me know if there is something I am doing wrong and if anyone else has seen this issue.

Thanks


----------



## matto

Are these recordings Series Links, one-time, or Manual recurring?


----------



## dmec

matto said:


> Are these recordings Series Links, one-time, or Manual recurring?


I wanted them all to be Series Links, but when that didn't work, I switched the 9 to 10 recording to be a one time manual and started it at 9:01. I left the 8 to 10 and 8 to 9 recordings as Series Links.


----------



## matto

your 8 to 9 may actually be extending into your 9 to 10 - double-check the guide to see if the show is ending past 9.


----------



## dmec

matto said:


> your 8 to 9 may actually be extending into your 9 to 10 - double-check the guide to see if the show is ending past 9.


I didn't think of that. You are talking about when the show says it's from 8 to 9, but this week they run it from 8 to 9:01? I'll check that out later tonight. I assume this hasn't come up as an issue otherwise.


----------



## machavez00

It's going on two weeks, any new udates coming?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

machavez00 said:


> It's going on two weeks, any new udates coming?


Yes there are new updates comming... but the date for the next release hasn't been set.


----------



## Vinny

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes there are new updates comming... but the date for the next release hasn't been set.


Earl, you can whisper it in my ear....I promise I won't tell anyone.


----------



## jgrade

Maybe it's because my HR-20 is almost bug free, but I would rather wait for a tested update rather than endure another quick update to fix a glaring problem, and watch this forum revolt because D rushed the fix out the door. 

Of course this is a double edged sword. If D takes too much time to release this update and it comes with bugs (which it will, not because they are incompetent but because it is a complicated piece of hardware) everyone will scream “they had all this time to test and not get it correct”. On the other hand, everyone will scream that they should have not released it until it was tested thoroughly but then rant that it’s taking too long to release.

Dammed if you do, dammed if you don’t.

Thanks for the continued feedback Earl.


----------



## Bmfr79

I'm not sure if this is an issue that has been posted already or not. Since the last update Oxe3, if I'm watching a live channel and have been for a while, I lose the ability to RW, FF, etc. The receiver does not respond to any of the button presses. If i change the channel and come back to what I was watching, then the receiver returns to normal. However, in changing the channel I lose the show that was in my buffer.  Hopefully this issue is addressed in the next update. It's bad enough that the HR20 does not have dual buffers, it is really disappointing that the single buffer it does have is not working properly since the last update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Vinny said:


> Earl, you can whisper it in my ear....I promise I won't tell anyone.


Let's just say that you most certainly should have the update by the time the Bears come to stomp on the J E T S ..


----------



## Bighead

Earl Bonovich said:


> Let's just say that you most certainly should have the update by the time the Bears come to stomp on the J E T S ..


The Bears visit the Jets on 11/19, for those who don't feel like looking it up...
OT tidbit: Two weeks in a row at Giant Stadium (they visit the Giants on 11/12)


----------



## mcatgt

I thought this was supposed to be fixed in the last update 0xe3...changing channels while in Native mode is still god awful slow...


----------



## mtnagel

There are definitely some issues with the parental controls. I have a manual recording to record the midnight showing of South Park (since I have 2 things at 10 that don't replay and setting a series link wasn't getting me anywhere). Anyway, I pad it by 1 minute because it always runs over. Obviously TV MA is not appropriate for our 11 year old, so it's blocked. I unlock it by playing it and at 30 minutes in, I get the Do you want to unlock message. I enter the code again to watch the last 30 minutes. 

Now I definitely like being able to unlock it to watch just one show (instead of the 4 hour default on Tivo), but there definitely are some issues.

Another is if you just unlock it by playing the show, you can't read the description in the info.


----------



## matsfan

I just watched Earl on Indy's MPEG 4 NBC WTHR station off of the DVR with no problems and it also picked up the first few seconds of the Office. So I let it delete Earl when prompted and went to watch The Office, also recorded, and it played maybe 5 to 7 seconds, froze and required a red button reset. 

I tried to watch The Office again after the reboot, it was still listed and showed 30 minutes and the episode description. I got a complete white screen and lost access via the remote just like the first time. The console worked for a few pushes: Menu, Guide then I tried to select a show. Complete lock up again.

So much for watching this in HD now. Back to the SD TiVo backup to watch this episode, or as my wife calls it, the unit that works. In all fairness, this is the first issue I have had with this SW release personally.


----------



## SonicGT

Well I have a season pass or whatever its called in the hr20 for smallville and supernatural. I was watching a recorded mpeg4 show, which finished about 7:10, noticed that the record light was on, so recording smallville, yet once my show was over and it switched back to the list of recordings smallville wasn't listed and there wasn't anything listed as currently recording even though I had the light.
I let it go and checked back later, smallville never did show up and supernatural was just black, the timer never moved so it didn't record properly.

Anyone else have this issue or see it?


----------



## jbstix

matsfan said:


> I just watched Earl on Indy's MPEG 4 NBC WTHR station off of the DVR with no problems and it also picked up the first few seconds of the Office. So I let it delete Earl when prompted and went to watch The Office, also recorded, and it played maybe 5 to 7 seconds, froze and required a red button reset.
> 
> I tried to watch The Office again after the reboot, it was still listed and showed 30 minutes and the episode description. I got a complete white screen and lost access via the remote just like the first time. The console worked for a few pushes: Menu, Guide then I tried to select a show. Complete lock up again.
> 
> So much for watching this in HD now. Back to the SD TiVo backup to watch this episode, or as my wife calls it, the unit that works. In all fairness, this is the first issue I have had with this SW release personally.


Same thing happened to me tonight... Fortunately I watched The Office live, so I didn't miss it, b/c last week's episode was unwatchable as well.
Ridiculous... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69088



SonicGT said:


> Well I have a season pass or whatever its called in the hr20 for smallville and supernatural. I was watching a recorded mpeg4 show, which finished about 7:10, noticed that the record light was on, so recording smallville, yet once my show was over and it switched back to the list of recordings smallville wasn't listed and there wasn't anything listed as currently recording even though I had the light.
> I let it go and checked back later, smallville never did show up and supernatural was just black, the timer never moved so it didn't record properly.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue or see it?


Same experience for me tonight as well..... complete FUBAR for Thursday nights recordings
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69088


----------



## caimakale

Earl Bonovich said:


> Let's just say that you most certainly should have the update by the time the Bears come to stomp on the J E T S ..


Not to mention it will also come out AFTER the Bears suffer their first AND most humiliating loss of the year....but I can't talk about my team just yet...I am still a newbie


----------



## Earl Bonovich

caimakale said:


> Not to mention it will also come out AFTER the Bears suffer their first AND most humiliating loss of the year....but I can't talk about my team just yet...I am still a newbie


To who... Miami? Come-on now... I think some of the local high-school teams could beat Miami right now... 

But then again... we said the same thing about Atlanta...

Now if you are talking about the Giants... well then... we can talk about the first lost part, but I don't know about humilating...

Da' Bears


----------



## bigjb419

I hope the next update fixes partial/deleted recordings. I've had a couple shows not record even when my HR20 showed that it was recording them. The most recent were Ghost Hunters Live and Criminal Minds. Go BEARS!


----------



## Vinny

Earl Bonovich said:


> Let's just say that you most certainly should have the update by the time the Bears come to stomp on the J E T S ..


I hope we don't have to wait that long. I had a bad night; 3 restarts:
All happening when coming out of My VOD...once the MY VOD screen froze and I could only watch TV through the PIP in upper right corner.
The others came when trying to view the recording that was in progress at the time of the freeze.

It was very frustrating and I lost 2 recordings. Added to the apparent guide problem that is cancelling almost all WCBS programming scheduled for 11/13 because its populated with "upcoming....." instead of the normal programming. I guess once the guide is fixed the recordings will be resecheduled; since they are series links.

Oh well.....please please......DTV, lets get this thing STABILE!!!!

Oh, Earl, be careful with the Jets...they win games they shouldn't and lose the ones they should win. So are the Bears a team they should beat or lose to....hmmmm....lets wait and see.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Vinny said:


> Oh, Earl, be careful with the Jets...they win games they shouldn't and lose the ones they should win. So are the Bears a team they should beat or lose to....hmmmm....lets wait and see.


And that is why the game has to be played....


----------



## Vinny

Earl Bonovich said:


> And that is why the game has to be played....


Very true!

I'm a Jets fan; but realistic.....they aren't going anywhere this year. I'll be happy with an 8-8 season after last years 4-12.


----------



## patsrule316

Thats ok, my Pats already beat the Jets, and they'll take out the Bears around Thanksgiving!  

But so I can stay on topic, although I haven't had any major problems with the new software release, there have been more minor problems (my first lock-up and just a few more reception type problems) with the last release that I hope get resolved.


----------



## crockett

I’d be shocked if anyone from DirectTV is still monitoring these bugs that are some 30 pages deep but just in case.

This is an update to my “Both tuners are in use” message. I got this even though I knew and verified both tuners were not in use. See my post from yesterday.

I discovered it was because the HR20 for whatever reason made tuner #2 inactive or not in use. I didn’t discover this until the next day because obviously you can’t do any diagnostics while the unit is recording.

The satellite found signal strengths on both tuners but when I went to the “Signal Meter” screen it showed tuner #2 as not responding or a similar message. I also ran it in test mode and it too verified tuner#2 wasn’t working. A red reset fixed it.

Perhaps this is one of the causes of a lot of the recording issues. If the unit puts one of the tuners to sleep and then tries to record two shows at the same time it will obviously have to dump one of those recordings.


----------



## Peapod

I was watching a one hour show from Wednesday night last night, andstarted at 7:30. I noticed when I hit 8 pm that the record light had not gone on for Smallville. However, it went on the moment I hit delete at the end of the other show. I switched over to local channel 69 and saw the recording appeared from teh status bar to have started on time, but trickplay was not working.

Since this always means an unwatchable recording, I usually stop the recording, switch to another channel, switch back, and hit record again to at least get some of the episode. However, this time the record button would not work to stop the recording. I switched to the other HR20 and recorded the rest, and at the end my regular recording was missing, and noted in History as partial.

Seems like all of a sudden I am getting a bunch of missed or corrupted recordings again -- 3 in the last 3 days. I wonder if this may be due to the length of time the box has been up without reset? One box missed a recording and then locked up, since then, the last two nights both bad recordings have been on the other box, which has been up since 0xE3 was released. We'll see if this continues tonight.


----------



## paulman182

mcatgt said:


> I thought this was supposed to be fixed in the last update 0xe3...changing channels while in Native mode is still god awful slow...


I'm not sure this can ever be totally fixed. It depends partially on the speed of the TV at synching up to the new resolution, and some are faster than others.


----------



## KapnKrunch

HDMI ISSUE

My TV is a Vizio P50HDM. Firmware version: 1.9.0. HR-20 software version 0xe3.

The basic problem is that the HR-20 will NOT turn on after left off for a couple hours, IF it is connected to the Vizio via HDMI. Recovery requires resetting the HR-20. This problem occurrs EVERY DAY.

Another occasional problem is the Vizio displays full-screen "snow" when the HR-20 is turned on after being shut off for a while. Recovering requires multiple power-off/on cycles (of both HR-20 and Vizio), and sometimes resetting the HR-20. 

Some history:

1) I have had the HR-10 connected to this same monitor, using HDMI, and had ZERO problems.

2) I have replaced the HDMI cable, to no avail.

3) I received a completely new HR-20, and the problem remains.

4) If I connect via component video/audio, the problem disappears.

5) If I re-connect via HDMI, the problem re-appears.

I will leave the component video connected until DTV gets this resolved. The picture quality is clearly inferior using this method, but at least the HR-20 behaves itself.

This is clear evidence that the HR-20 HDMI is not functioning correctly, and this HDMI issue can entirely cripple the recorder.

UPDATE: 11/3/06

I spoke with Vizio technical support, and they assure me that firmware version 1.9.0 on the P50 HDM is the latest, and that they adhere to the HDMI specification religiously. The tech also confided that Vizio has not had a lot of cooperation from DirecTV, and that many other P50 HDM owners are also complaining about the HR-20 HDMI connection.

I also spoke with DirecTV Advanced Technical Support, and explained my situation, indicating that I believe there remains an issue with the 0xe3 HR-20 software. She agreed, and acknowledged that engineers are currently working on an update to address this issue. She could not tell me when the release would occur. In the meantime, she suggested I keep using the component video connection and watch for the update.

We shall see...


----------



## william8004

> Maybe it's because my HR-20 is almost bug free...


Don't forget about regression testing. Five bugs may be fixed, but an old one may pop up again due to so many changes in the code.


----------



## Twosted

william8004 said:


> Don't forget about regression testing. Five bugs may be fixed, but an old one may pop up again due to so many changes in the code.


Can you say "Y2K"


----------



## mcatgt

paulman182 said:


> I'm not sure this can ever be totally fixed. It depends partially on the speed of the TV at synching up to the new resolution, and some are faster than others.


good point, however, i still think its the box because it takes awhile for the light that indicates the resolution change to actually make up it's mind. once it does settle on the res change, the picture takes a sec or two to appear on the tv but a quicker change from the box would surely be beneficial.


----------



## cdd543

Ok..here is my list.

hdmi w/ optical:

I read through most of the first 30 pages..sheesh. I have many of the bugs mentioned.

The worst is the audio dropouts and lag behind video. This seems to be most noticeable on mpeg4, but also happens on mpeg2 channels. I still get audio lag when using component/ optical so it doesn't appear to be caused by hdmi.

Freezes when watching shows..happened last night during ER. It was being recorded and I was about 10 minutes behind in buffer. It freezes and you completely lose about two or three minutes. I can ff past and it returns to normal, but it had a horizontal line across it until it finished. This has happened on two or three occasions. 

While ff it seems to skip segments so you end up way into the show you are trying to watch. This happens on 1x, 2x and 3x speeds. You know how the local weather promo will be the last thing before your show starts..always a sign to stop ff. You don't even see it on this thing. Wierd.

I have the mentioned "pause", but when you come back and hit play you are real time bug. I also have the phantom both tuners are recording message when they are not. I can press delete at end of show and it is still there until I go into list and delete.
I have the strange digital audio dropouts during sunday ticket where sound is great..then it seems to switch out of 5.1 back an forth. Sometimes my stat tracker alerts work and others they dont. 

I also have the lab puppy thinks my remote is a chew toy bug...hope their next software issue resolves that one.
I feel like I am forgetting something...


----------



## Crash Pilot

Earl Bonovich said:


> Let's just say that you most certainly should have the update by the time the Bears come to stomp on the J E T S ..


Inside of two weeks? I guess that's better than when the Colts beat them in the playoffs.


----------



## avatar230

matsfan said:


> I just watched Earl on Indy's MPEG 4 NBC WTHR station off of the DVR with no problems and it also picked up the first few seconds of the Office. So I let it delete Earl when prompted and went to watch The Office, also recorded, and it played maybe 5 to 7 seconds, froze and required a red button reset.
> 
> I tried to watch The Office again after the reboot, it was still listed and showed 30 minutes and the episode description. I got a complete white screen and lost access via the remote just like the first time. The console worked for a few pushes: Menu, Guide then I tried to select a show. Complete lock up again.
> 
> So much for watching this in HD now. Back to the SD TiVo backup to watch this episode, or as my wife calls it, the unit that works. In all fairness, this is the first issue I have had with this SW release personally.


I also had a problem with THE OFFICE off KNBC in Los Angeles last night. Got home from work at around 8:50 when there was still ten minutes to go in the show. The yellow light was on, indicating recording, but the show wasn't listed in the My VOD list. Tuning to Channel 4 showed the live feed; pressing play indicated it had been recording since 8:30 with a solid orange bar. At 9:00, the recording ended. Went into My VOD and THE OFFICE had suddenly appeared at the top of the list. Played the recording and just got an all-grey screen. Exited out of that to go back to live TV and the HR20 locked up. Did a red-button reset, and upon powerup THE OFFICE had vanished from the My VOD list again. In the history, it shows it was recorded at 8:30pm on 11/2, makes no mention of a partial recording or a deletion.

ADDENDUM: When I woke up this morning and turned on the TV, the HR20 was showing a black screen. I wondered if it had locked up or tuned to a channel I don't receive for some reason, so I hit "Info" on the remote. At that moment, the HR20 started rebooting, as though I'd done a red-button reset. When it finally came back up, it seemed to work for the hour or so before I left for work.


----------



## kcroyaljosh

I'm now having problems with the searching for satellite signal 721, never had the problem before. I just reboot the system, is that what I'm supposed to do?


----------



## qlanus

kcroyaljosh said:


> I'm now having problems with the searching for satellite signal 721, never had the problem before. I just reboot the system, is that what I'm supposed to do?


Now that you've rebooted, as long as things work as hoped - no harm done. A lot of people have found that simply switching to a non HD channel - and back - does the trick. However a reboot certainly doesn't hurt.

Might also want to verify signal levels of your various sats.


----------



## jclark

I have had two lock up this week that needed a reset. My Box is also making a loud buzzing sound (that can't be good). But, both time that the unit locked, I was deleting something I just watched.


----------



## fiznarp

matsfan said:


> I just watched Earl on Indy's MPEG 4 NBC WTHR station off of the DVR with no problems and it also picked up the first few seconds of the Office. So I let it delete Earl when prompted and went to watch The Office, also recorded, and it played maybe 5 to 7 seconds, froze and required a red button reset.
> 
> I tried to watch The Office again after the reboot, it was still listed and showed 30 minutes and the episode description. I got a complete white screen and lost access via the remote just like the first time. The console worked for a few pushes: Menu, Guide then I tried to select a show. Complete lock up again.
> 
> So much for watching this in HD now. Back to the SD TiVo backup to watch this episode, or as my wife calls it, the unit that works. In all fairness, this is the first issue I have had with this SW release personally.


I had the same problems with The Office on WTHR yesterday. Tried to view it several times, each time the system locked up and I had to reset it.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

I've been a real trooper and totally optimistic during my first month of owning my HR-20.

So I disconnected HDMI and started using it component in hopes that it would maybe stabilize operation. After 5 days of being online WITHOUT a reboot I was super excited that I might have discovered what was causing MY HR-20 to be buggy.

I was traveling last week so my HR-20 was unattended... When I returned to watch my MPEG-4 recording of Lost all I had was a negative buffer and a black screen. Didn't seem to FF or RW, just nothing but blacked. In 30 days of owning the HR-20 this was my first corrupt recording. I know its only TV but I guess I can relate to those of you that have had continuing problems. It was a bummer.

So I come home from my business trip and see that my record light is on. My Name is Earl should have been recording from my MPEG-4 NBC affiliate. When I went into my list it showed that nothing was being recorded. That marked 2 recordings lost in 24 hours.

I did a red button reset... Box has worked since.

I have a hard time believing that with 900+ posts in this thread DTV can even keep up with these posts let alone document them. Hope this helps, I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## btmoore

Radio Enginerd said:


> I've been a real trooper and totally optimistic during my first month of owning my HR-20.
> 
> So I disconnected HDMI and started using it component in hopes that it would maybe stabilize operation. After 5 days of being online WITHOUT a reboot I was super excited that I might have discovered what was causing MY HR-20 to be buggy.
> 
> I was traveling last week so my HR-20 was unattended... When I returned to watch my MPEG-4 recording of Lost all I had was a negative buffer and a black screen. Didn't seem to FF or RW, just nothing but blacked. In 30 days of owning the HR-20 this was my first corrupt recording. I know its only TV but I guess I can relate to those of you that have had continuing problems. It was a bummer.
> 
> So I come home from my business trip and see that my record light is on. My Name is Earl should have been recording from my MPEG-4 NBC affiliate. When I went into my list it showed that nothing was being recorded. That marked 2 recordings lost in 24 hours.
> 
> I did a red button reset... Box has worked since.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that with 900+ posts in this thread DTV can even keep up with these posts let alone document them. Hope this helps, I'm sure I'm not alone.


You are not alone, the first bug was the unwatchable bug and the second was likely the partial bug. I documented both here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67998&highlight=unwatchable

Welcome to DVR hell, but it sound like you are only in the first or second level, a few of us have been here a while.


----------



## litzdog911

jclark said:


> I have had two lock up this week that needed a reset. My Box is also making a loud buzzing sound (that can't be good). But, both time that the unit locked, I was deleting something I just watched.


You'll want to replace this HR20 if it's "making a loud buzzing sound". Most likely its fan or hard drive are dying.


----------



## tsbrady1

cdd543 said:


> Ok..here is my list.
> 
> I also have the lab puppy thinks my remote is a chew toy bug...hope their next software issue resolves that one.
> I feel like I am forgetting something...


LOL, had same problem with my original Hughes TIVO, bug still exists!


----------



## joej

Mine had a loud buzzing sound too for a while. I found out it was the access card that was vibrating around. I put a piece of tape on it and now no noise. Might want to check that just to be sure.

Later
Joe


----------



## Rew452

Since this update I have lost 3 recordings,

First was Prison Break on Fox 88 10/23; history says partial.

Two and Three were last night, Dr. Who and Battlestar, both on SciFi history says
Dr. Who - 8.00pm partial, 10:00pm recorded, 11:00pm recorded.
Battlestar 9:00 pm partial.

Ghost Whisper, on local mpeg4 was recorded at 8:00 pm
Vanished on fox 88 was recorded also at 8:00 pm
These two both played fine.

Nothing but history for the other two missed recordings.

I did end up by watching Ghost Whisper live and went to watch Dr. Who at that point no Trick Play on that channel 244.

Seems related to scheduling conflicts, Vanished changed days from Mondays to Fridays and the loss of Trick Play functions.

Stability, not having to restart is much better But........

Rew


----------



## jclark

litzdog911 said:


> You'll want to replace this HR20 if it's "making a loud buzzing sound". Most likely its fan or hard drive are dying.


Thanks, I called last night and they are sending me a new unit.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

jclark said:


> Thanks, I called last night and they are sending me a new unit.


Interesting, I thought they were all out of units?


----------



## jclark

theratpatrol said:


> Interesting, I thought they were all out of units?


I didn't even think about that, but yes it is. A friend of mine called D* to get one, and they told him to go to Best Buy because they were out. I guess that they reserve a few for replacement units. But the guy said that it would be here Wednesday. But now you have me worried.:eek2:


----------



## Vinny

fiznarp said:


> I had the same problems with The Office on WTHR yesterday. Tried to view it several times, each time the system locked up and I had to reset it.


I had a problem with The Office as well (WNBC NY MPEG4). Every time I tried watching, it froze and needed to reset. hmmmmm.


----------



## mtnagel

Posted this in the specific thread about it, but I just had the empty MyVOD bug. It happened to me last night. My wife was watching Ugly Betty, which I already watched. She got to the end and I believe she just pressed list and you could see what was on tv, which was the end of Las Vegas, but parts of MyVOD came up and it said there was 100% available. I waited till LV was done recording and did a reset and everything has been fine since.


----------



## LameLefty

Last night watching Ghost Whisperer (yeah, silly show but my wife likes it) but NOT recording it, lost all trick-plays (pause, skip back, etc.) until I changed channels and cleared the buffer and came back to the channel. Then trick-plays all worked fine. The problem did not recur later that evening or today. Again, the real only issues I've had on this box at all have been trick play related.


----------



## PoitNarf

Was watching a recording that happened earlier this week on Discovery HD, Trinity: Above and Beyond (really cool movie about the development of atomic weapons btw). 30 second slip was only going at 1x FF speed. I had to use 3x FF to zip by the commercials instead.


----------



## btmoore

LameLefty said:


> Last night watching Ghost Whisperer (yeah, silly show but my wife likes it) but NOT recording it, lost all trick-plays (pause, skip back, etc.) until I changed channels and cleared the buffer and came back to the channel. Then trick-plays all worked fine. The problem did not recur later that evening or today. Again, the real only issues I've had on this box at all have been trick play related.


FYI if you were recording it, it would of likely recorded as unwatchable. I had the same thing happen to me on Wed with South Park. I turned on the tv at the half way point (while it was recording) tried to rewind it, none of the trick plays worked. I went to the myVOD list and tried to play it and it had the Unwatchable Bug.


----------



## Lumpdoggs

OK, now I am having a strange issue. Everytime I watch a recorded show (MPEG4) and then delete said show, once I go back to live TV I am unable to do anything (change channels, access the menu, etc.) except watch the channel that the DVR was on prior to watching the recorded show. I then do a red-button reset and once everything starts back up it works properly. 
Initially I thought that this was an isolated incident however I tested it a few more times and it keeps doing the same thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## wtrax

Two things that have happened that are minor but annoying. 

First one, while recording I was screwing around with my favorites and added a channel that wasn't in my package (ESPNU). I changed to that channel and got the error message Channel Not Purchased (721). I went back in and removed it from the favorites. Surfed the football games a bit and let the wife have the TV now she's getting intermittent Channel Not Purchased (721) errors on a banner no matter what channel we are tuned to. The channels played fine. The "more info" suggested a red button reset. Done. Problem supressed. 

Second one, trying to set up a manual record for recurring Sunday at 5:00am comes up in the to do list as Saturday at 5:00 am. Cancelled and tried again. Same thing. Figured third time's a charm and it got Sunday right this time but the first instance in the to do list is 11/19.  Fixed that with a manual single episode for this Sunday and will do the same next but still a bug none the less.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Lumpdoggs said:


> OK, now I am having a strange issue. Everytime I watch a recorded show (MPEG4) and then delete said show, once I go back to live TV I am unable to do anything (change channels, access the menu, etc.) except watch the channel that the DVR was on prior to watching the recorded show. I then do a red-button reset and once everything starts back up it works properly.
> Initially I thought that this was an isolated incident however I tested it a few more times and it keeps doing the same thing. Any suggestions?


Had a VERY similar issue at one point... Havent had one of these since I disconnected HDMI and started using component. Not a fix but a work around for the time being. Good Luck!


----------



## Radio Enginerd

A couple details on my setup first...

I have one of these fancy Harmony remotes that I love. I'm using a Leapfrog IR extender to get into the cabinet I have the HR-20 installed in.

So here's the issue... I've noticed that when I set the Harmony to leave the HR-20 on at all time, I OFTEN power everything else up and the HR-20 appears to be locked up, It does not respond to IR. I try using the Harmony, even the original remote and nothing. However if I use the buttons on the front of the unit it's not actually locked up.

So what the heck is this? The box appears to still be up but totally unresponsive to my remote(s). Red button reset fixes the problem. This only seems to happen when the unit is left on over night. I thought this was a possible HDMI issue but I disconnected HDMI last week and I'm now using component. I tried opening the door of the cabinet to bypass using the Leapfrog to get the IR into the cabinet, but the unit doesn't seem to accept IR from the sensor on the front of it either.

I'm trying not to jump on the bandwagon and blame the HR-20 but I'm having a hard time nailing it down. Anyone else have a this problem or a similar problem?

Last week, I had the Harmony setup to shut off everything (when the off button was pressed) and I seemed to have less or none of these. I've heard many on here that leave this thing on all the time... How can that be?

Any thoughts?


----------



## drm0414

A minute into the Bengals-Ravens game, I made te mistake of changing the channel from 719 to 701 to catch up on other games. Score was 0-0 at that time. By the time I recovered from a 771 error and a total reset there was 14-0 and 10:00 left in 1st qtr. This load sucks.


----------



## WolfpackSully

My only thought is that the HR20, mine anyway, seems to behave much better if I turn it off when not in use. You problems may not be IR or remote control related, rather the HR20 finding the time/way to lockup. I have not idea if this is your problem, but my hypothesis none the less...

Sully


----------



## caimakale

Earl Bonovich said:


> To who... Miami? Come-on now... I think some of the local high-school teams could beat Miami right now...


Ahem...you were saying??? High school team huh??? !Devil_lol

I have to rub it in...it's the only bright point on a very disappointing season for the Phins.

<------Notice the new avatar too! :up:


----------



## MrCuda74

For the most part this version has been somewhat stable. I'd day 90% of what I record I can view without problems. I have had the unit lock up on occasion when moving around through the menus while watching something I recorded. As long as I just sit and watch and do no more than FF, RW, Pause it seems to go pretty well. However also keep in mind that I only get ABC and NBC locals in HD and there isn't much I watch on them. CBS and FOX I watch in HD on my HR10-250. So most of my watching is on that box at least for HD. If I was totally watching all HD content on the HR20 I might be seeing many more problems.


----------



## axiom

I had a big problem trying to record/watch the Dallas Stars/Edmonton Oilers game Friday night on 643.

It started recording correctly right on time. About an hour into the game I tried to start watching from the beginning using the MyVOD menu. Just got a black screen and the recording wouldn't start. Obviously, since the game was recording, I didn't want to reboot. I tried going back to live TV and rewinding to the beginning of the recording, but, of course, trick play didn't work at all on the live game.  

Between periods I tried stopping the recording, and the restarting it. After doing a stop and keep I found out, unlike the HR10-250 (which keeps both partial recordings), if you stop and restart the recording, it replaces whatever you had recorded with the new one, starting where you press record, so the first 2 periods of the game were gone, yay.

I also had another instance of a recording not showing up and being listed as "cancelled" in the history for the 10/28 Stars/Kings game.

I really hope this thing gets fixed soon. It's really inexcusable that the box deletes recordings by accident.


----------



## Peapod

MrCuda74 said:


> For the most part this version has been somewhat stable. I'd day 90% of what I record I can view without problems.


For me, a 10% failure rate is unacceptable. Unfortunately, I'm back up around 15% with a bunch of failed recordings in different ways the last few days. In the past 3-4 days I'm up around 45% bad.

I'm recording 3 NFL ST games from 1 p.m., which are about to finish. It will be interesting to see if any survive.


----------



## garywitt

So my HR20 receiver dies last Wednesday - no power, no lights, no nothing. D* promises to fed-ex a new receiver in "1 to 2 days, tops". The new receiver (refurbished) arrives yesterday, 4 days later. I install it yesterday evening, it works fine. This morning I wake up to find all of the trick play functions not working at all - no fast forward, no rewind, no 30 second slip or 6 second jump back. I hit the reset button - the receiver powers off, back on - goes to the "acquiring information from satellite" screen - and promptly stalls. It will not reset, will not come back on. I unplugged the receiver and let it set, plugged it back in - same result. I called D* and they tell me its a "satellite reception strength" problem. I asked them to explain how in the hell my satellite reception disappeared the exact second I hit the reset button, and why my regular receiver works fine on the same satellite cables, and they simply state "well, I've seen it happen." What is that bull*%$#!! They're sending me another replacement box (this will be number 3) and a service call this Thursday to look at "my connections." My connections are fine - their equipment is crap. Their best offer of compensation - credit for time without service. 

I am about two seconds away from returning my box, cancelling my D* and switching to Dish network.

Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Peapod

2 for 3 on NFL ST recordings. Falcons at Lions recorded fine. Bengals at Ravens was deleted. Saints at Tampa Bay recorded fine. I watched the Saints game live.


----------



## Davenlr

I noticed today when switching from HDNET to another HD station on a different satellite, I got a message, for about a second, that said Error 771 Satellite Not Found. Im wondering if it were going to do a recording on that channel, if that 1 second of no satellite signal would be enough to trigger the unit into missing the recording? Perhaps thats one of the reasons some people are having failed recordings.


----------



## Vinny

garywitt said:


> So my HR20 receiver dies last Wednesday - no power, no lights, no nothing. D* promises to fed-ex a new receiver in "1 to 2 days, tops". The new receiver (refurbished) arrives yesterday, 4 days later. I install it yesterday evening, it works fine. This morning I wake up to find all of the trick play functions not working at all - no fast forward, no rewind, no 30 second slip or 6 second jump back. I hit the reset button - the receiver powers off, back on - goes to the "acquiring information from satellite" screen - and promptly stalls. It will not reset, will not come back on. I unplugged the receiver and let it set, plugged it back in - same result. I called D* and they tell me its a "satellite reception strength" problem. I asked them to explain how in the hell my satellite reception disappeared the exact second I hit the reset button, and why my regular receiver works fine on the same satellite cables, and they simply state "well, I've seen it happen." What is that bull*%$#!! They're sending me another replacement box (this will be number 3) and a service call this Thursday to look at "my connections." My connections are fine - their equipment is crap. Their best offer of compensation - credit for time without service.
> 
> I am about two seconds away from returning my box, cancelling my D* and switching to Dish network.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions?


Try switching your sat cables. That sometimes works.


----------



## garywitt

Vinny said:


> Try switching your sat cables. That sometimes works.


Tried that - no luck. Any other ideas?


----------



## ram4784

Come on D*. Recorded Nascar, ten minutes early start, 3 hour late finish. Everything was fine, I was about an hour behind real time then the box decided to quit recording with 18 laps to go.

Fix these boxes soon, please!


----------



## alwayslucky21

Not sure if this has anything to do with the HR-20, it may have more to do with the terrible weather in Seattle recently, but I have been having poor reception on my mpeg4 HD channels. The signal has been coming in and out for the last few days. As a side effect of this, I often get the "searching for signal on satellite X" banner on my screen. Just like with the HR10-250, this can happen with Sat2 when you are watching Sat1. With the HR10-250, I could change tuners and change the channel to something with reception. Problem is, with the HR-20, I have no way to do this, so I am stuck with the banner on my screen (there is no way to clear the banner). I can obviously record the current progeam and change the channel, but that is a little ridiculous. Is there a way to suppress these banners or change the channel on the inactive tuner? Also, are there any reception related issues with the HR-20? All of my sat/transponder strengths appear to be 70s-90s on both my HR20 and HR10-250.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Davenlr

Weird problem today. NOTHING in MyVOD would play. Got a black screen, with the time bar at the bottom. Could fast forward through the entire show, and no video or audio. Noticed even shows I had already watched would not play, so did a remote control reset, and after reboot, everything played ok. Live TV was working fine before and after, as well as all remote functions.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

caimakale said:


> Ahem...you were saying??? High school team huh??? !Devil_lol
> 
> I have to rub it in...it's the only bright point on a very disappointing season for the Phins.
> 
> <------Notice the new avatar too! :up:


Congrats... ouch was that a beating...
Congrats to your team.... for not only winning the game... but seriously embarising them...

Ahh well... my concern isn't so much now that they lost... but the injury bug bit big time....


----------



## Ed Campbell

garywitt said:


> Tried that - no luck. Any other ideas?


It may sound silly; but, this is what I went through with the first couple of boxes my installer tried to fit me with -- hooked up to HDMI. Switched over to component and unplugged HDMI altogether -- went through the reboot/bootup cycle -- and it ran like a champ.

Plugged HDMI back in and switched back to it at the TV. Fine as "can be".

Went through the next few updates using component and switching back to HDMI like the 1st time. Though, the last update, went straight on through using HDMI.

The component suggestion originally came from a Tier 2 tech support lady -- she said it works more often than not.


----------



## btmoore

Ed Campbell said:


> It may sound silly; but, this is what I went through with the first couple of boxes my installer tried to fit me with -- hooked up to HDMI. Switched over to component and unplugged HDMI altogether -- went through the reboot/bootup cycle -- and it ran like a champ.
> 
> Plugged HDMI back in and switched back to it at the TV. Fine as "can be".
> 
> Went through the next few updates using component and switching back to HDMI like the 1st time. Though, the last update, went straight on through using HDMI.
> 
> The component suggestion originally came from a Tier 2 tech support lady -- she said it works more often than not.


There is no question that Component video (assuming in spec cables) is a less technically complex solution, is likely to have less problems, and it works great, that is why I only use component video. I love it, I have my one HR20 feeding 4 displays via a matrix switch. I only own one DVD player, one HTPC, 1 HD STB and 2 DVRs one SD and the HR20, everything room with a HD display is fed component video via the matrix switch, it is the best thing I ever did for whole house video.

IMO HDMI is a standard that needs to die, at least the copy protection and encryption part.


----------



## andrens

Radio Enginerd said:


> A couple details on my setup first...
> 
> I have one of these fancy Harmony remotes that I love. I'm using a Leapfrog IR extender to get into the cabinet I have the HR-20 installed in.
> 
> So here's the issue... I've noticed that when I set the Harmony to leave the HR-20 on at all time, I OFTEN power everything else up and the HR-20 appears to be locked up, It does not respond to IR. I try using the Harmony, even the original remote and nothing. However if I use the buttons on the front of the unit it's not actually locked up.
> 
> So what the heck is this? The box appears to still be up but totally unresponsive to my remote(s). Red button reset fixes the problem. This only seems to happen when the unit is left on over night. I thought this was a possible HDMI issue but I disconnected HDMI last week and I'm now using component. I tried opening the door of the cabinet to bypass using the Leapfrog to get the IR into the cabinet, but the unit doesn't seem to accept IR from the sensor on the front of it either.
> 
> I'm trying not to jump on the bandwagon and blame the HR-20 but I'm having a hard time nailing it down. Anyone else have a this problem or a similar problem?
> 
> Last week, I had the Harmony setup to shut off everything (when the off button was pressed) and I seemed to have less or none of these. I've heard many on here that leave this thing on all the time... How can that be?
> 
> Any thoughts?


I get this same problem often. Have it right now. Box is recording as we speak (at least I hope it is), but I get black screen, and no response from remote. I'm waiting until the recording stops to do the second reset of the day. I was originally having issues after shutting unit off every night. I set the remote to leave the unit on all the time, and now getting these problems.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

andrens said:


> I get this same problem often. Have it right now. Box is recording as we speak (at least I hope it is), but I get black screen, and no response from remote. I'm waiting until the recording stops to do the second reset of the day. I was originally having issues after shutting unit off every night. I set the remote to leave the unit on all the time, and now getting these problems.


I'm curious, are you using a Leapfrog IR extender?


----------



## dtvmiami

caimakale said:


> Not to mention it will also come out AFTER the Bears suffer their first AND most humiliating loss of the year


U must have some crystal ball, not only did u predict the loss but you may just be right about it being the most humiliating loss of the year, not only with all those turnovers but to a 1-6 team. Props go to U and shame on me. I watched my fins in 85" give Da' Bears, their only loss of the season, and I did not think they could protect the legacy of 72" The Perfect Season again with this current team.


Earl Bonovich said:


> To who... Miami? Come-on now... I think some of the local high-school teams could beat Miami right now...
> 
> But then again... we said the same thing about Atlanta...
> 
> Now if you are talking about the Giants... well then... we can talk about the first lost part, but I don't know about humilating...
> 
> Da' Bears


As the cliches go: "On any given Sunday."
We've all seen it done b4, perhaps that's why 'no matter how it looks on papers the games still have to be played out'.

Anyways, ur team has no reason to hang their heads, 7-1 is a great record to have. As for 2-6, we're back to talking draft prospects.

Now about those those loved/hated software updates...Another, is cpl days away, right?


----------



## 325xia

garywitt said:


> So my HR20 receiver dies last Wednesday - no power, no lights, no nothing. D* promises to fed-ex a new receiver in "1 to 2 days, tops". The new receiver (refurbished) arrives yesterday, 4 days later. I install it yesterday evening, it works fine. This morning I wake up to find all of the trick play functions not working at all - no fast forward, no rewind, no 30 second slip or 6 second jump back. I hit the reset button - the receiver powers off, back on - goes to the "acquiring information from satellite" screen - and promptly stalls. It will not reset, will not come back on. I unplugged the receiver and let it set, plugged it back in - same result. I called D* and they tell me its a "satellite reception strength" problem. I asked them to explain how in the hell my satellite reception disappeared the exact second I hit the reset button, and why my regular receiver works fine on the same satellite cables, and they simply state "well, I've seen it happen." What is that bull*%$#!! They're sending me another replacement box (this will be number 3) and a service call this Thursday to look at "my connections." My connections are fine - their equipment is crap. Their best offer of compensation - credit for time without service.
> 
> I am about two seconds away from returning my box, cancelling my D* and switching to Dish network.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions?


First of all Relax! It's just frikin' TV. Let them come-out and look at it.


----------



## ptighe

Had my first red-button reset, but it's the behavior BEFORE that interests me. While watching the Lions on Fox 2, MPEG-4 HD, the video was unwatchable, very jumpy, looked awful. I switched to the SD channel, and all was well. After the first quarter I switched back, got that quick 771 error, but it goes away and I'm watching, the video looks better, but not great. Later, I notice whenever I change back to MPEG-4, I get the error, this is the first I've noticed it. During the Colts game, it happens, no video. I'm able to browse the guide, use the menus, but no video, SD, MPEG-2 HD, and MPEG-4 HD. I wonder if it's a resolution issue, so I go to switch off native, and the box locks up after taking the switch. After reset, the native is turned to off, I switch it back on and all is good. I really REALLY wonder if removing the SAT cables would fix the issue. I'm actually hoping to test this again, but need to box to fail, which hasn't been an issue as much for me.


----------



## lguvenoz

WolfpackSully said:


> My only thought is that the HR20, mine anyway, seems to behave much better if I turn it off when not in use. You problems may not be IR or remote control related, rather the HR20 finding the time/way to lockup. I have not idea if this is your problem, but my hypothesis none the less...
> 
> Sully


Interesting thought. Haven't contemplated that scenario yet.... hmmmm...


----------



## greenwave

I posted this on another thread, but it might be more appropriate here, so forgive the repeat post. Does anybody know whether a fix for the "Searching for Satellite 771" issue is on the agenda for the next release? This has only happened to me twice, and cured with a red button reset, but it is still annoying and interrupts whatever we happend to be recording at the time.

On a positive note, and to counterbalance some of the vituperative posts here about the HR20, except for that issue and the live TV/pause issue that I have reported and seen others report here, the HR20 has been a phenomenal box for me for the last 6 weeks. Even with the imperfections it is light years' improvement over my experience with the HR10-250 because the OTA tuner in that device is just plain awful.

Thanks to all and Earl for the consistent work to keep us all informed and maximize the HR20 utility.


----------



## RunnerFL

*HDMI ISSUE*

I'm at my Father's house now. He has a Samsung HL-S4266W that has a rather strange HDMI issue. He just had his HR20 installed so I have no idea if this existed in versions prior to 0xE3 or not.

When you change to a SD channel and choose one of the 480i options [Or have "Native" on], or choose the "Active" button, there is no video or audio at all. You have to get up and hit the "Res" button on the front of the HR20 and get it to 420p to get a picture.

I have confirmed that this does not happen when using Component inputs.


----------



## qlanus

lguvenoz said:


> Interesting thought. Haven't contemplated that scenario yet.... hmmmm...


For what it's worth - I always "shut off" after watching - and get only infrequent lock-ups (about once a week). I consider myself a "light" user but I haven't missed a scheduled recording yet. I can live with that......

Perhaps there's some correlation to the frequency of problems among those who do not "shut off" as compared to those who do. (I know it doesn't make much sense - but it doesn't hurt to consider the possibility)


----------



## rbrome

BMoreRavens said:


> Also a problem that I was having the I did not see posted yet but it is now fixed. Was when I was watching live tv and I would hit pause and then hit play a minute or so later it would jump to live.


Funny, that's an issue that I have only noticed SINCE this update!


----------



## rbrome

jbellanca said:


> I've actually had this issue with both this version and the last one, but I don't know if it's a HR20 problem or an MPEG4 feed problem. On most shows I record on my MPEG4 locals, the audio drops out 4-5 times during the show for 2-10 seconds per dropout. Sometimes the video's choppy, sometimes not. Signal strength is in the high 90's so I know it's not that, and the sky's have been clear. It only started happening with the 0xDC version and is in 0xE3, but I can't say it's not maybe the feed... anyone else having this problem? It's starting to get annoying, and it might cause me to start recording from OTA once it's activated.


I'm in Philly, and I get random dropouts of 1-10 seconds on my HD locals as well, about 2-5 times per hour, even in perfect weather. Sometimes it's just audio, sometimes just video, and sometimes both.

When it's both, and it lasts more than ~3 seconds, it will cause recording to stop. Before this update, manually resuming the recording would REPLACE the first half of the show. I haven't had a chance to verify if that huge bug has been fixed yet, but regardless, the dropouts are still happening.


----------



## rbrome

RAD said:


> I had audio set to Dolby Digital and was watching a program in DD5.1. I went to the audio setting and turned off DD, that worked. I then changed the setting back to DD on but the box did not change back to DD, it stayed in PCM. I changed audio back to DD off and I was then getting DD 5.1 audio again. The setting is now out of sync with what the box is actually outputting.


I can't get DD to work at all since the update, no matter what setting I try.

It worked perfectly before this update. The only problem I ever had before was one Eagles game on CBS where it kept switching between DD and stereo (and not just when it cut to commercial).

Other than that one time, it was perfect. It said "DD Dolby Digital" on the front of my Pioneer receiver during DD programs, and I could hear surround effects loud and clear.

But now, when watching an HD program, I get only stereo sound when DD is set to "On", and no sound at all when DD is set to "Off". It's the same with both national and local HD channels (just tested with SHO HD and ABC HD local) With non-DD programs, I get stereo sound and the DD setting makes no difference.

My HR20 is connected to my Pioneer receiver via HDMI. I can still get perfect DD sound from my DVD player via HDMI, so it's not a receiver issue. I've checked all HR20 and receiver settings, and reset both units, even unplugging each for 15 seconds... nothing seems to help.


----------



## rbrome

PoitNarf said:


> I guess I would classify this in the bug category. I recall it being said that if you have a First Run only SL set up, but the HR20 then schedules repeat showings of a First Run that when it came time to record it would just ignore it or overwrite the existing recording. This is not the case. ... both the Daily Show and Colbert Report schedule themselves for just about every single repeat throughout the day. Most of my other SLs that I have set up for First Run record fine. American Chopper, Dirty Jobs, and Mythbusters, all of which are repeated like crazy on Discovery, never accidentally record a repeat at all.


I think this is a long-running issue with DirecTV in general. I've had this issue with the The Daily Show for years. It happens on my HR20, but also happened on my old SD DirecTiVo. Certain other shows as well... like "The Click List: Best in Short Film" on Logo. Same thing.


----------



## Rugged

Does anyone else have trouble with the lack of consistency of the trick play buttons?

I can't for the life of me get the machine to jump fwd/back reliably or skip to tick. The problem is worse in buffered live TV but it also exists in playback of recorded programs.

I know it's been reported but the replay feature also is unreliable--sometimes just a couple of seconds, other times-- up to 30 seconds.


----------



## rbrome

RunnerFL said:


> *HDMI Issue*:
> 
> TV: Toshiba 57H94
> 
> Issue:
> 
> SD shows when in letterbox sit at the bottom of the picture doubling the size of the black area at the top. This does not happen on the Component output.
> 
> For example watching an SD show now that is in letterbox when on the HDMI input there is more black space at the top than at the bottom [Picture sits less than an inch from the bottom], when watching thru component the black space is even [Picture sits almost 3 inches from the bottom].


I only notice this if I change to/from crop mode while paused. As soon as I hit play, it jumps to the correct position. It's not a show-stopper, but it is a bug, and it's embarrassing when friends are over, etc.

I use HDMI, and have my HR20 set to output 1080i only. When I start an SD show, I'll usually pause it immediately so I can set up the cropping on both by HR20 and TV in a combo that I like, without missing the first moments of the show.

This happens when watching a letterboxed SD show like Battlestar Gallactica on SciFi. I'll start the show, then pause it, then hit the Format button.

If I switch from Crop to Stretch or Pillar Box, I get extra picture junk at the bottom.

If I switch from Stretch/Pillar to Crop, I get a black bar at the top only (it's off-center vertically).

It snaps to the correct position as soon as I hit play.

This happened both before and since the new update.


----------



## rbrome

Earl Bonovich said:


> Pink Button..
> 
> Yes, they know.. .it is on the list... but it really isn't high on the list to get fixed.


What's annoying about this is that it seems like such a simple thing to fix. Sure it's only cosmetic, but if I were DirecTV, I would think the programmer-man-hours / making-people-happy-and-showing-progress ratio would be pretty good on this one.


----------



## btmoore

rbrome said:


> What's annoying about this is that it seems like such a simple thing to fix. Sure it's only cosmetic, but if I were DirecTV, I would think the programmer-man-hours / making-people-happy-and-showing-progress ratio would be pretty good on this one.


I would bet that everyone here with partial, unwatchable, 771, locked up interfaces, DD problems, etc. etc. would prefer that the box is made stable before the pink ff arrow is fixed, IMO 0 development time should be spent on that issue until the unit can work correctly as a DVR. Maybe that is just me.


----------



## jheda

qlanus said:


> For what it's worth - I always "shut off" after watching - and get only infrequent lock-ups (about once a week). I consider myself a "light" user but I haven't missed a scheduled recording yet. I can live with that......
> 
> Perhaps there's some correlation to the frequency of problems among those who do not "shut off" as compared to those who do. (I know it doesn't make much sense - but it doesn't hurt to consider the possibility)


nieve question...........itll record if the hr20 is off?


----------



## MikeFL

jheda said:


> nieve question...........itll record if the hr20 is off?


It's never really OFF in the true sense of the word, just in standby mode and will be updating software and guide data and doing any recording that you want it to do.


----------



## jheda

thanks, didnt know, so what is the consensus, off or on when not in use? or is this a new thread


----------



## litzdog911

RunnerFL said:


> *HDMI ISSUE*
> 
> I'm at my Father's house now. He has a Samsung HL-S4266W that has a rather strange HDMI issue. He just had his HR20 installed so I have no idea if this existed in versions prior to 0xE3 or not.
> 
> When you change to a SD channel and choose one of the 480i options [Or have "Native" on], or choose the "Active" button, there is no video or audio at all. You have to get up and hit the "Res" button on the front of the HR20 and get it to 420p to get a picture.
> 
> I have confirmed that this does not happen when using Component inputs.


Right. These Samsungs do not support 480i over HDMI. As you discovered, you'll need to use 480p instead of 480i, or use the component video connection.


----------



## 69RoadRunner

My HR20 had been great. For some reason, it hates hockey. Twice, for no reason, it refused to record Penguins games. There was nothing else being recorded. The second one was marked deleted in the To Do list even though I never deleted it.

More recently, it recorded a game, but I got the BSOD. I deleted the game thinking it wasn't recorded. Then I noticed all of my recordings were nothing but black screens. A red button reset fixed the recordings.

I'm still annoyed by the Sunday Ticket Superfan garbage that requires me to hit Exit twice every time I change the channel. They need to have a setting to prevent this.


----------



## spolaski

Rugged said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with the lack of consistency of the trick play buttons?
> 
> I can't for the life of me get the machine to jump fwd/back reliably or skip to tick. The problem is worse in buffered live TV but it also exists in playback of recorded programs.
> 
> I know it's been reported but the replay feature also is unreliable--sometimes just a couple of seconds, other times-- up to 30 seconds.


Try changing the remote to RF mode. The instructions for how to do this can be accessed under the remote control functions in setup. It's one of those hold mute and select and then dial some random series of numbers deals.

Anyhow - my trick play has worked much better since doing that with the added benefit that you no longer have to point the remote at the receiver. Changing to RF mode doesn't bother the remote's control over other devices -- It'll still send regular IR signals to them.


----------



## spolaski

69RoadRunner said:


> My HR20 had been great. For some reason, it hates hockey. Twice, for no reason, it refused to record Penguins games.


Maybe, like me, the HR20 sinply hates the Penguins 

But seriously -- is it missing the recordings on Center Ice or just your regular RSN or local channel? The reason I ask is that I had a lock up recording a Sharks game recently that I thought was on HDNET but ended up being blacked out locally. It may be that the HR20 doesn't like it if it accidentally records a blacked out program.

I don't really know - just guessing.

P. S. I *DON'T* require any reminding of how badly the Caps suck!


----------



## mjwagner

rbrome said:


> I'm in Philly, and I get random dropouts of 1-10 seconds on my HD locals as well, about 2-5 times per hour, even in perfect weather. Sometimes it's just audio, sometimes just video, and sometimes both.
> 
> When it's both, and it lasts more than ~3 seconds, it will cause recording to stop. Before this update, manually resuming the recording would REPLACE the first half of the show. I haven't had a chance to verify if that huge bug has been fixed yet, but regardless, the dropouts are still happening.


Yes, I am seeing the same sort of problems with the Philadelphia MPEG4 HD local channels....


----------



## mOOn

I am using the latest software. Last night I kept getting "Error 771 Satellite Not Found..." messages and lost video. I had to use the red reset button three times in an hour. Missed recording a couple of shows because they said "Deleted". Not sure what that means, but it was during the resets that I lost it. "Firelfy" was the lost show.

My specs are in my signature.


----------



## spolaski

mOOn said:


> I am using the latest software. Last night I kept getting "Error 771 Satellite Not Found..." messages and lost video.


Do you have any multiswitches in the path between your dish and receiver? That was the culprit with mine causing the same error and issues you experienced. I forget the make and model, but the new dishes are very particular on what kind of multiswitch will work.


----------



## jasonp5

I have yet to receive a lockup on the HR20...might be because I have yet to record HD programming and won't until you guys say its stable! 

Recording playing back SD programming is great and has been flawless.

The only issue I have seen is, several times when changing to an HD channel that I am watching Live, I will get a message that says Searching for signal on Satellite 1. It's brief and then goes away...So that much of an annoyance. 

One time and only 1 time, I got the same message while recording a show and watching another....There was no way to get rid of the message except to do a Red button reset...So i watched my show with that message on the screen and then reset when it was done recording the other show...Red Button reset got rid of it. One thing that I thought was weird with this, was that even when watching previously recording programming from weeks earlier, I was still get the message...While watching recorded content, I don't care if the satellite is searching for signal (even though it obviously wasnt since I was watching/recording two programs at this time.). I would think when watching recorded content this message should be hidden.


----------



## greenwave

spolaski said:


> Do you have any multiswitches in the path between your dish and receiver? That was the culprit with mine causing the same error and issues you experienced. I forget the make and model, but the new dishes are very particular on what kind of multiswitch will work.


 Yesterday I got the "Searching for Signal Ext 771" problem, too, but it was cured with a red button reset. I've only had that problem twice in 2 weeks. If it was multiswitch, wouldn't this be a constant as opposed to an intermittent problem?


----------



## garywitt

325xia said:


> First of all Relax! It's just frikin' TV. Let them come-out and look at it.


Yeah - unfortunately once I spent $2000 for a TV, $300 for a box and got locked into a two year deal at $70/month, it became more than just "frikin' TV"


----------



## spolaski

greenwave said:


> Yesterday I got the "Searching for Signal Ext 771" problem, too, but it was cured with a red button reset. I've only had that problem twice in 2 weeks. If it was multiswitch, wouldn't this be a constant as opposed to an intermittent problem?


I'd agree it'd be more consistent if it were multiswitch related -- mine certainly was. The message was not constant, however. I could clear the message by changing channels to an MPEG2 HD like ESPNHD and then back to a regular SD channel.

I did a quick bit of resesarch and there have been some other posts regarding removing the B-Band converters (those grey dongles the sattelite inputs connect to) as resolving the problem.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=712211#post712211


----------



## uscboy

Don't really have time to read 39 pages, so this may be common, but I wanted to note it anyway in case DirecTV engineers are interested.

As of the last update, when I switch from HD in Dolby to SD without Dolby, I only get I guess the rear tracks... like the background music in Sportscenter... that type of thing.

Turn my receiver off and back on and Dolby returns. I've powered down the HR20 completely and done the red button reset and neither has helped.

Didn't do this during the first few software releases.

I do have a Panasonic SC-HT900 HTiB type 5.1 system and it's known for audio "pops" during Dolby via optical (the way the HR20 is attached). However, interestingly enough, despite that 'popping' being a problem with my Samsung TS-160 before the HR20 and after with the HR20 in the first few releases of software for the HR20, it doesn't do that anymore. No pops with this new release. Not sure if that's related or not... but it does have the problem listed above still.

Anyway, hope this helps.

Now, all this said... seriously... it's time for another update... one that gives me my OTA!


----------



## h0ckeysk8er

rbrome said:


> I can't get DD to work at all since the update, no matter what setting I try.
> 
> It worked perfectly before this update. The only problem I ever had before was one Eagles game on CBS where it kept switching between DD and stereo (and not just when it cut to commercial).
> 
> Other than that one time, it was perfect. It said "DD Dolby Digital" on the front of my Pioneer receiver during DD programs, and I could hear surround effects loud and clear.
> 
> But now, when watching an HD program, I get only stereo sound when DD is set to "On", and no sound at all when DD is set to "Off". It's the same with both national and local HD channels (just tested with SHO HD and ABC HD local) With non-DD programs, I get stereo sound and the DD setting makes no difference.
> 
> My HR20 is connected to my Pioneer receiver via HDMI. I can still get perfect DD sound from my DVD player via HDMI, so it's not a receiver issue. I've checked all HR20 and receiver settings, and reset both units, even unplugging each for 15 seconds... nothing seems to help.


Have you tried a optical or coax digital audio cable instead of using the integrated audio of the HDMI cable? I'm using optical digital without any problem.

I have video issues with HDMI so I'm suspect of the HDMI in general. I use component video and optical audio and have experienced very few issues in general with the HR20.


----------



## RunnerFL

litzdog911 said:


> Right. These Samsungs do not support 480i over HDMI. As you discovered, you'll need to use 480p instead of 480i, or use the component video connection.


That's what I was afraid of but I couldn't find anything in the manual for the TV or on Samsung's website.

thanks


----------



## RunnerFL

rbrome said:


> I only notice this if I change to/from crop mode while paused. As soon as I hit play, it jumps to the correct position. It's not a show-stopper, but it is a bug, and it's embarrassing when friends are over, etc.
> 
> I use HDMI, and have my HR20 set to output 1080i only. When I start an SD show, I'll usually pause it immediately so I can set up the cropping on both by HR20 and TV in a combo that I like, without missing the first moments of the show.
> 
> This happens when watching a letterboxed SD show like Battlestar Gallactica on SciFi. I'll start the show, then pause it, then hit the Format button.
> 
> If I switch from Crop to Stretch or Pillar Box, I get extra picture junk at the bottom.
> 
> If I switch from Stretch/Pillar to Crop, I get a black bar at the top only (it's off-center vertically).
> 
> It snaps to the correct position as soon as I hit play.
> 
> This happened both before and since the new update.


While watching this weeks BSG I decided to try 480p and it fixes the letterbox issue, it was centered on the screen instead of at the bottom with all the black at the top like it is in 480i. What I've done in the mean time is to remove the dot from 480i in the HR20 settings so even when in Native mode it will still bump 480i to 480p.


----------



## pgfitzgerald

litzdog911 said:


> Right. These Samsungs do not support 480i over HDMI. As you discovered, you'll need to use 480p instead of 480i, or use the component video connection.


I have a Samsung HL-S5687 and mine supports 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p via HDMI.

Are you talking specifically about the HL-S4266W?

Paul

Edit: I dunno... Maybe only the 1080p models support the larger range of resolutions.


----------



## Ed Campbell

My HLP4663W Sammy doesn't support 480i either -- via HDMI.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Meanwhile, Earl -- let me note an occurrence, today, that's not so unusual -- but, perhaps useful because of the final observation.

Recording 2 SD shows -- SL automatic recordings -- Starting 1/2 hour apart; but, both being football matches from Scotland and England, they were scheduled for a few hours each.

Walked in about 1/2 hour after the later match started. Hit List to check on the earlier match from Scotland and everything was recording just fine, trick play worked. Hit List to check on the match from England -- about a 1/2 hour in -- and it wouldn't play, no trick play, nada. I could back out and watch it live -- since my 2 tuners were set on each channel and thought they were each recording.

After I watched the match from England live, I let it run through to the end on its own just to see if I could end up with a viable recording. Nope. I deleted the other match after watching it. Wondered if I might get a playable recording after a reset.

I'd been thinking about a reset, anyway. This system sort of feels like it was coded by folks who left Microsoft some time after W95 but before W98SE! Channel changes, cursoring incrementally through the Guide, have been slowing down - it felt like it needed a reset, anyway; but, I've been waiting for the next update.

So, as I described above, I gave it a reset -- used the menu choices instead of the red button or unplugging. Didn't even switch over to component, left the HDMI in place.

1. Didn't recover the recorded match. It disappeared from VOD.

2. OTOH, channel switching, proceeding through the Guide, have all speeded up.

Of course, on the computer side, I switched to OS X and Macs after 23 years of Microsoft and earlier. [Wistfully] I kind of wish I had that option for IPTV -- HD and all. Oh well.

D* is still the best of what's available to me.


----------



## Andrew_J_M

jasonp5 said:


> I have yet to receive a lockup on the HR20...might be because I have yet to record HD programming and won't until you guys say its stable!


I only record the MPEG4 channels and have had no lockups. Only one unwatchable recording since the last update and we record at least 6 shows a night.


----------



## Tim Sly

I've have been getting very quick audio dropouts on NBC (mpeg2) and occasionally the picture will cut out very briefly. I am using DD optical. I think it mainly on NBC.
Anyone else getting this? Is it a problem with the station?


----------



## MrCuda74

Peapod said:


> For me, a 10% failure rate is unacceptable. Unfortunately, I'm back up around 15% with a bunch of failed recordings in different ways the last few days. In the past 3-4 days I'm up around 45% bad.
> 
> I'm recording 3 NFL ST games from 1 p.m., which are about to finish. It will be interesting to see if any survive.


Yes I agree...I guess I've had nothing but problems starting with the R15(for about a year) and now the HR20(for about 3 months) is better than the R15 so things seem easier to take when in reality the unit is far from what it should be. If I didn't have my HR10-250 I would be totally honked off. I've just come to the conclusion that DirecTV, or whoever is doing the coding, hasn't a clue as to what they are doing. Maybe they should hire Moe, Larry and Curly or Ralph Kramden and Ed Norton to take over the job.


----------



## MrCuda74

spolaski said:


> Try changing the remote to RF mode. The instructions for how to do this can be accessed under the remote control functions in setup. It's one of those hold mute and select and then dial some random series of numbers deals.
> 
> Anyhow - my trick play has worked much better since doing that with the added benefit that you no longer have to point the remote at the receiver. Changing to RF mode doesn't bother the remote's control over other devices -- It'll still send regular IR signals to them.


I agree. My remote response has been much better since switching to RF. I also have my signal fed to a couple other rooms that I watch TV in on rare occasion and it is nice to be able to control the DVR from anywhere in the house.


----------



## rbrome

MrCuda74 said:


> I agree. My remote response has been much better since switching to RF. ...


Really? I've had the opposite experience.

When the guy came to install my HR20, he set it up for RF, and it was awful.

I know RF should be better in theory, so I kept trying it for a week or two, but it was just unusable. It only worked about 50% of the time, and it wasn't uncommon for it to take 6 presses for a button to work once. This is from less than 10 feet, with absolutely no obstacles, pointed directly at it!

I switched to IR, and it has worked PERFECTLY ever since. It doesn't even need to be perfect line-of-sight. The coffee table can completely block the path, but as long as it's pointed in the general direction, it works. I don't know if it reflects off the carpet or what, but IR works 20x better than RF for me - no exaggeration.

I should add that I live smack-dab in the middle of a major city, so I'm guessing interference is why RF didn't work well for me.


----------



## FredMig

I upgraded to the HR20 simply to get local HD for Broncos games. Last two weeks local CBS did not appear to be HD, terrible picture quality!

Fortunately, the game on Super Fan was not blacked out (???), but could have watched that on the old HR10 without all of the headaches (partials, recordings canceled for no reason, BSODs, inconsistent trick play, etc,) of the HR20.

Why isn't the local feed in HD??? 

Also, why in the world was the Bears/Dolphins game shown to near completion on the Broncos/Steelers D* HD channel. I missed much of the first quarter waiting for them to switch!


----------



## 69RoadRunner

spolaski said:


> Maybe, like me, the HR20 sinply hates the Penguins
> 
> But seriously -- is it missing the recordings on Center Ice or just your regular RSN or local channel? The reason I ask is that I had a lock up recording a Sharks game recently that I thought was on HDNET but ended up being blacked out locally. It may be that the HR20 doesn't like it if it accidentally records a blacked out program.
> 
> I don't really know - just guessing.
> 
> P. S. I *DON'T* require any reminding of how badly the Caps suck!


OK, I won't go over the many playoff defeats the Caps received from the Penguins. That would be cruel. 

It happened again last night. I set up the HR20 to record the Pens on channel 95 last night. This morning it wasn't in MyVOD. I checked the ToDo list, and it was marked deleted.

I recorded it just fine on my HR10-250. Well, they intentionally started the game late so I missed all the Pens goals but did see the OT loss.:nono2:

This problem with the HR20 happens whether I'm recording a Center Ice Channel, HDNet or 95 (is that Versus?). My last 3 recordings have ended up deleted in the morning.

I'm going to interrogate the cats. I've never trusted them with electronics.


----------



## hasan

rbrome said:


> Really? I've had the opposite experience.
> 
> When the guy came to install my HR20, he set it up for RF, and it was awful.
> 
> I know RF should be better in theory, so I kept trying it for a week or two, but it was just unusable. It only worked about 50% of the time, and it wasn't uncommon for it to take 6 presses for a button to work once. This is from less than 10 feet, with absolutely no obstacles, pointed directly at it!
> 
> I switched to IR, and it has worked PERFECTLY ever since. It doesn't even need to be perfect line-of-sight. The coffee table can completely block the path, but as long as it's pointed in the general direction, it works. I don't know if it reflects off the carpet or what, but IR works 20x better than RF for me - no exaggeration.
> 
> I should add that I live smack-dab in the middle of a major city, so I'm guessing interference is why RF didn't work well for me.


If you have a source of RF interference in the near vicinity, there is a good chance that several signals are conflicting. Common sources of RF inteference:

1. The TV itself generates all sorts of birdies (although non-CRT's are better for this.

2. Any wireless device (other than computer or wireless headphones), such as remote reading thermometers, weather stations, etc.

3. Light dimmers are notoriously noisy.

4. HT Receivers, other audio/video devices: I've measured some VERY strong birdies coming from my Onkyo Integra (non that would effect a remote, however)

5. Cell phone chargers (switching power supply noise)

6. Computer monitors (both CRT and LCD generate a lot of noise)

7. Laptops/Desktops.

Does the RF remote work properly if you get right up to the HR20 and use it? If not, then it could be either the remote transmitter or the HR20 receiver (remote) are off frequency. No amount of local inteference should be able to overcome your remote if it is right in front of the HR20 (a few inches). If it works there, then think inteference. If it doesn't, think off-frequency. The other thing to try is a fresh set of alkaline batteries.

As far as the IR Remote goes, mine is WONDERFUL! It has the best range of any remote I've ever used, and also works from a wide variety of angles/positions.

I can go OUTSIDE my house, and point it through a window some 20' away and it works perfectly! Most of my remotes can't even come close to this level of performance. I found the RC23, RC24 and RC34RF all perform at this level.


----------



## maccur

I've had the HR20 for nearly two months now and it seems to be operating bug free. That wasn't the case when it was first installed. Over time, however, it has seemed to stablize to the point that all household members feel comfortable using it. My wife and daughter feel confident enough to now proclaim they won't watch live TV anymore. This is our first DVR, so the learning curve was a bit intimidating at first.


----------



## ddem

I've experienced a new problem in the last few days......the sound goes off for less than a second....this happens 5/10 times in a five minute period....then everything goes back to working perfectly.

I have the DD on, and run the audio thru a Sony a/v receiver. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Justinto

FredMig said:


> I upgraded to the HR20 simply to get local HD for Broncos games. Last two weeks local CBS did not appear to be HD, terrible picture quality!
> 
> Fortunately, the game on Super Fan was not blacked out (???), but could have watched that on the old HR10 without all of the headaches (partials, recordings canceled for no reason, BSODs, inconsistent trick play, etc,) of the HR20.
> 
> Why isn't the local feed in HD???
> 
> Also, why in the world was the Bears/Dolphins game shown to near completion on the Broncos/Steelers D* HD channel. I missed much of the first quarter waiting for them to switch!


The beginning of the game was not in HD on ch 4, until the network switched over to the HD feed about 2:40 or so. The local ch4 is not the best quality feed of HD. The pix was better on the Super fan channel, but the scheduled Super Fan channel did not carry the game until the other games were over (about 2:40).


----------



## jamieh1

Earl,
Can we expect a new software update tonight?

Are we close to OTA being enabled?


----------



## briang5000

I've posted this in prior weeks, but I'm posting again.

Here in Cleveland we have 4 local HD channels via DirecTV.
All 4 are MPEG-4.

For some reason with my HR-20 I am unable to record anything on the local ABC (WEWS) without major playback problems.

What happens is after you watch for a half a minute or a minute the picture will begin to freeze for a half second and then snap back to live. This starts happening several times a minute. The audio is not affected. It continues to play without any freezes. This problem has persisted through all versions of the software.

I can also demonstrate this problem by simply pausing WEWS and then playing it back on a short delay. 

The live feed is great. No issues. It's only when I try and watch the stream from the hard drive.

All the other local channels look very good and have few problems. (The CBS occasionally has a slight motion problem and the audio occasionally stutters or has a strange reverb for a few seconds and then snaps back to good sound.

WKYC is very solid.
WJW is very solid.

As anybody spot checked all their available MPEG 4 channels to similar effect?


----------



## Vinny

ddem said:


> I've experienced a new problem in the last few days......the sound goes off for less than a second....this happens 5/10 times in a five minute period....then everything goes back to working perfectly.
> 
> I have the DD on, and run the audio thru a Sony a/v receiver.
> 
> Any ideas?


This shouldn't happen and it's happened to me as well. I've paused or rewind for a few seconds and it seems to do the trick.


----------



## joejhawk

briang5000 said:


> I've posted this in prior weeks, but I'm posting again.
> 
> Here in Cleveland we have 4 local HD channels via DirecTV.
> All 4 are MPEG-4.
> 
> For some reason with my HR-20 I am unable to record anything on the local ABC (WEWS) without major playback problems.
> 
> What happens is after you watch for a half a minute or a minute the picture will begin to freeze for a half second and then snap back to live. This starts happening several times a minute. The audio is not affected. It continues to play without any freezes. This problem has persisted through all versions of the software.
> 
> I can also demonstrate this problem by simply pausing WEWS and then playing it back on a short delay.
> 
> The live feed is great. No issues. It's only when I try and watch the stream from the hard drive.
> 
> All the other local channels look very good and have few problems. (The CBS occasionally has a slight motion problem and the audio occasionally stutters or has a strange reverb for a few seconds and then snaps back to good sound.
> 
> WKYC is very solid.
> WJW is very solid.
> 
> As anybody spot checked all their available MPEG 4 channels to similar effect?


We have the same issue with WFTV (ABC affiliate) here in Orlando. They keep telling me that they have the solution and they are just testing it but it has been a month of that. All of our other channels work fine but paused/recorded ABC programming does that same thing. You need to call D* support and report it for your area.


----------



## RAD

joejhawk said:


> We have the same issue with WFTV (ABC affiliate) here in Orlando. They keep telling me that they have the solution and they are just testing it but it has been a month of that. All of our other channels work fine but paused/recorded ABC programming does that same thing. You need to call D* support and report it for your area.


I see the same problem on our FOX MPEG4 station in Austin. However, when I see it it's mostly on locally originated programming, such as the news or reruns of shows like Cops recorded in the middle of the night (not that I'm telling the HR20 to do those but it must like Cops since it keeps recording all of them ). I haven't noticed it durning network orignated programming.


----------



## jmorcat

Most of our problems since 0xE3 have revolved around simple stability issues. It seems that "trick play" functions respond differently with Mpeg4 than with Mpeg2 recordings. The 30 second may only be slipping by 15 seconds. It also seems that no matter which compression scheme, having the HR-20 drop output sync every so often during FF or 30slip is a pretty obvious mistake in programming. I am constantly enduring the dreaded "Why did we get this POS when the old TIVO was so much smoother and professional" stares from the wife and kids. I admit that there were alot more of those before 0xE3, but it does seem like this thing is VERY early BETA software. Here's hoping some of the D* software folks actually try to use these things someday.
Having said all that, the picture fidelity has been great and I've only had to restart twice a week since this rev. 
jmorcat


----------



## dpfaunts

FredMig said:


> I upgraded to the HR20 simply to get local HD for Broncos games. Last two weeks local CBS did not appear to be HD, terrible picture quality!
> 
> Fortunately, the game on Super Fan was not blacked out (???), but could have watched that on the old HR10 without all of the headaches (partials, recordings canceled for no reason, BSODs, inconsistent trick play, etc,) of the HR20.
> 
> Why isn't the local feed in HD???
> 
> Also, why in the world was the Bears/Dolphins game shown to near completion on the Broncos/Steelers D* HD channel. I missed much of the first quarter waiting for them to switch!


It was the HD limitations of CBS, not D*. The Bronco game was not switched to an HD broadcast (even local OTA KKTV11 or CBS4 Denver on D*) until the Bears/Dolphins game was over. It would be nice for "America's Most Watched Network" (I only watch AFC football on CBS, have no interest in any of their programs) to spend a little dough for equipment to broadcast all of their games in HD!

You should check which Channel 4 option you are using.... you might have chosen the CBS4SD channel and not the HD feed, all listed together. I forget the exact naming used convention in the favorites list but I think its the one with CBS4 not DTV4 or something like that. Check it out in primetime to ensure and HD feed from CBS.


----------



## rbrome

Background: I couldn't get Dolby Digital to work at all since the update...



h0ckeysk8er said:


> Have you tried a optical or coax digital audio cable instead of using the integrated audio of the HDMI cable? I'm using optical digital without any problem.
> 
> I have video issues with HDMI so I'm suspect of the HDMI in general. I use component video and optical audio and have experienced very few issues in general with the HR20.


HDMI has always been great for me. No issues whatsoever. (I have a Pioneer receiver with 3 HDMI inputs and an integrated video scaler, plus a Westinghouse 1080p LCD, and a Sony 5-disc DVD changer with HDMI output.) My system is actually 100% HDMI and I love it. Anyway...

I did just try the optical cable. It didn't work per se, but something interesting *did *happen:

Unfortunately, I couldn't find any option in my receiver settings that would allow the optical to override the HDMI. I did enable optical input 1 and assign it correctly. I connected the optical cable, but audio still seemed to come from the HDMI cable (in stereo only). if I told the receiver to pass HDMI audio through to the TV, I got no sound from the receiver at all - it refused to use the optical input as long as it was getting video via HDMI. (Then I switched the receiver back to intercepting and decoding HDMI audio.)

BUT, then if I turned Dolby Digital "Off" in the HR20 settings, I got DD sound through the receiver! Before, doing that resulted in no sound.

I thought it might be coming through optical, but then I removed the optical cable and disabled the optical input on the receiver, and I still get DD sound, obviously coming through the HDMI cable.

So _now _I get what others have reported: turning DD "Off" actually turns it *on *(for HDMI, at least).

Before fiddling with the optical cable, turning DD "Off" resulted in *no sound*, and DD "On" only gave me *stereo*. I tried resets and unplugging the box completely - nothing helped until now.

Note that DD worked correctly and perfectly for me *before *the 0xE3 update.


----------



## Tim Sly

garywitt said:


> Tried that - no luck. Any other ideas?


Try holding down the ON button on the receiver for up to a minute to see if it will actually power up.

The very first time we (the installer and I) tried to power up my new HR20 it wouldn't respond to the remote or the power button so I held down the power button and eventually it came alive. ...Its ALIVE!


----------



## jamieh1

Anyone gotten a new update tonight?


----------



## Malibu13

:nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I have re-stuck this thread..
Since the EB release hasn't gone national yet.


----------



## pgfitzgerald

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have re-stuck this thread..
> Since the EB release hasn't gone national yet.


Any word on when it's going national?

Paul


----------



## Earl Bonovich

pgfitzgerald said:


> Any word on when it's going national?
> 
> Paul


No not yet.


----------



## mtnagel

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have re-stuck this thread..
> Since the EB release hasn't gone national yet.


Thanks. I'm glad I'm not going crazy. I'm around pretty often and I know I didn't see it get bumped up any time recently. Which is weird because so many still have this revision.


----------



## mtnagel

Okay, here's my issue:

I had set up a SL for Medium, which premieres this week. I still have an R10 as a backup and I always compare the To Do lists to make sure the HR20 is recording everything it's supposed to (which it mostly has in the month I've had it). Well, Medium wasn't set up even though I only had one other thing set at that time. So I look in the guide and it has the conflict icon (the circle with the X with the star next to it). I then went into the prioritizer and moved it above the one other thing that was set to record and then it immediately showed up in the To Do list and the other one stayed there. So why wouldn't it record it if only the one tuner was scheduled to record?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

mtnagel said:


> Okay, here's my issue:
> 
> I had set up a SL for Medium, which premieres this week. I still have an R10 as a backup and I always compare the To Do lists to make sure the HR20 is recording everything it's supposed to (which it mostly has in the month I've had it). Well, Medium wasn't set up even though I only had one other thing set at that time. So I look in the guide and it has the conflict icon (the circle with the X with the star next to it). I then went into the prioritizer and moved it above the one other thing that was set to record and then it immediately showed up in the To Do list and the other one stayed there. So why wouldn't it record it if only the one tuner was scheduled to record?


Did you have anything set to record before or after the show?


----------



## mtnagel

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did you have anything set to record before or after the show?


Yes, but none were padded or run late/early, if that's what you were going to ask next.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

mtnagel said:


> Yes, but none were padded or run late/early, if that's what you were going to ask next.


I haven't looked at Medium's run time.
NBC is notorious for running 1 minute long...

Other shows could have been starting 1 minute early too.
So unless the HR20 could record the ENTIRE program, start to finish... it will cause a conflict.


----------



## PoitNarf

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have re-stuck this thread..
> Since the EB release hasn't gone national yet.


I'm guessing that the analysis of the 0xEB rollout hasn't been solid enough for them to flip the switch for the rest of us.


----------



## btmoore

PoitNarf said:


> I'm guessing that the analysis of the 0xEB rollout hasn't been solid enough for them to flip the switch for the rest of us.


The only thing oxeb looks like it fixed was the eSATA support. I have seen every bug in 0xeb as I saw in 0xe3 with the except the interfaces lockup (which is great for me but I understand other have had lockups) and there are new bugs introduced. They mystify me.


----------



## ekimatuan

I have been lurking on this thread for a week or two now. I only discovered it when got fed up with problems.

Here is what I have:
Original Ver: 0xbe
Past Upgrade: 0xe3, Thu 10/26 at 5:44p
Future Upgrade: Not Scheduled

This is our second HR20. We previsouly had Adelphia with the Moxi HD DVR box. When we moved to our new house and there is no cable installed on our block of maybe 15 houses. I guess it it too expensive to run underground cable for that few customers...

Anyway, we have been very disappointed with this DVR box. We started having trouble initially with sound issues. It happened mostly with HD programming. I tried switching between Dolby and standard sound with no effect. The problem was the strangest thing. Sometimes commercials would have no sound whatsoever. Other times they would be fine. Sometimes the main show would have not sound. Other times, only incedental sound like what you would hear on the rear speakers normally (glasses tinkling, etc.) 

We also had many problems with HD switching to SD and back during a show and a horrible time using the rewind and fast forward features. It would fast forward for instance and when you got past the commercials, it would be somewhere around 5 minutes into the show. The same basic thing rewinding. 

We got fed up, particularly since we paid DirectTV for this hunk of junk when others offer it for free or a small monthly fee. After some time on the phone, they sent us a new box (they tried to give us a refurb) and claimed that they had never heard of any of these types of problems with the box. While waiting for the new box we did a reset everything which fixed the sound problem,

This second box hasn't given us too many problems until tonight. I noticed when I got hom from work that one show my wife recorded would not play. It would sit on a balck screen. Then, when Prison Break started, I tried to pause it so I could use the restroom. It would not pause, rewind etc. It was also set to record at the time so I tried to go to the recording. It also would not play. When I got back into live TV, I was still not able to pause, rewind, etc. This continued for the entire show. I also again started experiencing the HD->SD problem during that show, often precipitated by a pixelation of the screen.

When Heroes started, I was again able to rewind pause, etc. for that show. 

Anyone else have these troubles? There are 40 pages of threads so I can't read through them all. Is there anything I can do?

My HR20 is connected to my Yamaha receiver via component to component input into my Toshiba 56HM95 DLP TV. Sound goes through an optical cable to the Yamaha receiver.

For the record, I haven't really experienced any lock ups or many real problems with the remote like I have been reading on some of the posts.


----------



## tstarn

ekimatuan said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for a week or two now. I only discovered it when got fed up with problems.
> 
> Here is what I have:
> Original Ver: 0xbe
> Past Upgrade: 0xe3, Thu 10/26 at 5:44p
> Future Upgrade: Not Scheduled
> 
> This is our second HR20. We previsouly had Adelphia with the Moxi HD DVR box. When we moved to our new house and there is no cable installed on our block of maybe 15 houses. I guess it it too expensive to run underground cable for that few customers...
> 
> Anyway, we have been very disappointed with this DVR box. We started having trouble initially with sound issues. It happened mostly with HD programming. I tried switching between Dolby and standard sound with no effect. The problem was the strangest thing. Sometimes commercials would have no sound whatsoever. Other times they would be fine. Sometimes the main show would have not sound. Other times, only incedental sound like what you would hear on the rear speakers normally (glasses tinkling, etc.)
> 
> We also had many problems with HD switching to SD and back during a show and a horrible time using the rewind and fast forward features. It would fast forward for instance and when you got past the commercials, it would be somewhere around 5 minutes into the show. The same basic thing rewinding.
> 
> We got fed up, particularly since we paid DirectTV for this hunk of junk when others offer it for free or a small monthly fee. After some time on the phone, they sent us a new box (they tried to give us a refurb) and claimed that they had never heard of any of these types of problems with the box. While waiting for the new box we did a reset everything which fixed the sound problem,
> 
> This second box hasn't given us too many problems until tonight. I noticed when I got hom from work that one show my wife recorded would not play. It would sit on a balck screen. Then, when Prison Break started, I tried to pause it so I could use the restroom. It would not pause, rewind etc. It was also set to record at the time so I tried to go to the recording. It also would not play. When I got back into live TV, I was still not able to pause, rewind, etc. This continued for the entire show. I also again started experiencing the HD->SD problem during that show, often precipitated by a pixelation of the screen.
> 
> When Heroes started, I was again able to rewind pause, etc. for that show.
> 
> Anyone else have these troubles? There are 40 pages of threads so I can't read through them all. Is there anything I can do?
> 
> My HR20 is connected to my Yamaha receiver via component to component input into my Toshiba 56HM95 DLP TV. Sound goes through an optical cable to the Yamaha receiver.
> 
> For the record, I haven't really experienced any lock ups or many real problems with the remote like I have been reading on some of the posts.


Not sure what to say, but as you noted, there are plenty of D* subs suffering along with the HR20. Now that word, plenty, is totally subjective, but its based on the experiences of many folks posting hereabouts. The HR20 is, for an undetermined number of users, seriously flawed. And so far, for many of those same users, all the updates so far (6 in all) have not helped.

Others claim to have never had a problem from day one. We all wish everyone could say the same. Maybe someone with more tech knowledge can help, but it seems there are plenty of tech-savvy people on here who have yet to experience a reliable HR20. Sorry I'm not much help, but welcome anyway.


----------



## patsrule316

I still have oxe3, and Had a couple of minor issues this past week that I never had before.

1) Had my first ever recording that started at -30 seconds and wouldn't play. (Da Ali G show recorded at 9:30 on HBO HD last tuesday night)

2) Was watching a recording and tried to use the 30 second slip to end the show and have it ask to delete. I don't know exactly what happened, but the show wound up freezing and forced a red button reboot. 

3) At one point I tried to change channel, and the information bar at the top, normally (edited) blue, turned to a dark yellow. The texture of the color and font reminded me of the pink fast-forward issue.


On the brightside (if you can call it that), we had a powerfailure right at 8:00 for a couple of minutes last night. I had both Prison Break and Everybody Hates Chris set to record. As soon as the power came back on, both shows started recording. I will try to watch both today, hopefully they won't be the partial bug. I have a backup box that recorded both in SD, just in case.


----------



## SockMonkey

Version: 0xE3

Yesterday morning while watching the Today Show in HD on the local NBC MPEG4 channel, we lost all trick play functionality. This was the first time this had happen to us, or at least that we noticed it. Other than that, I can't complain. I've been lucky I suppose. No partial recording issue and no missed recordings. 

I did notice a few recordings on SD channels getting stuck last week at the beginning with the black screen. A 30s Slip would get the playback started.

Bob


----------



## chicagojim

Medium is also two hours long this week. If you had things scheduled after the regular 1-hour slot, that might have caused it.


----------



## Vinny

chicagojim said:


> Medium is also two hours long this week. If you had things scheduled after the regular 1-hour slot, that might have caused it.


I agree; and additionally agree with Earl about NBC running late and starting early. However, I don't remember so many programs being cut off about a minute before it should have ended with the HR10. It's very noticable if you are recording a show directly after the first recording on the same station. You will usually see the end of the first at the begining of the second.

If you're confused about what I just typed, don't feel bad, so am I.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Vinny said:


> I agree; and additionally agree with Earl about NBC running late and starting early. However, I don't remember so many programs being cut off about a minute before it should have ended with the HR10. It's very noticable if you are recording a show directly after the first recording on the same station. You will usually see the end of the first at the begining of the second.
> 
> If you're confused about what I just typed, don't feel bad, so am I.


From what I can tell... the networks have gotten worse this year.

Wait till this Thursday, when NBC is "supersized"... that really does a number on DVRs


----------



## Vinny

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I can tell... the networks have gotten worse this year.
> 
> Wait till this Thursday, when NBC is "supersized"... that really does a number on DVRs


Yeah, I noticed that. So far my NBC supersized shows look "ok" to record, both in the guide and the to do list. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Even in VCR days, I learned to pad shows by a minute (or 5 on some VCRs) on both ends, so I don't blame the DVRs for this problem (and I'm not saying anyone else is...). I am glad DVRs make this problem easier to solve when setting up the recordings. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DjCalvin

I spoke with tech support today while having issues activating my replacement hr20. I was told that the rollout is supposed to happen Wed 11/15 Starting at 1:20am for the new software.
She also Confirmed that it was 0xeb without me asking.


----------



## sigma1914

DjCalvin said:


> I spoke with tech support today while having issues activating my replacement hr20. I was told that the rollout is supposed to happen Wed 11/15 Starting at 1:20am for the new software.
> She also Confirmed that it was 0xeb without me asking.


Oh boy...let the fun begin!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

DjCalvin said:


> I spoke with tech support today while having issues activating my replacement hr20. I was told that the rollout is supposed to happen Wed 11/15 Starting at 1:20am for the new software.
> She also Confirmed that it was 0xeb without me asking.


Place your bets... Place your bets


----------



## PoitNarf

Earl Bonovich said:


> Place your bets... Place your bets


Getting ever more cryptic, eh Earl?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

PoitNarf said:


> Getting ever more cryptic, eh Earl?


Trying... I did try to give Odds before, but that wasn't as fun..


----------



## renov

Had my first lockup tonight (I've had the box since it came out). Here is what I was doing. Recorded Friday Night Lights. Started watching it from MyVOD about 45 mins in. After Friday Night Lights I was recording L & O CI and House. When my recording of Friday Night Lights ended I received the message save or delete. I deleted the recording of Friday Night Lights. This took me to the screen that shows I am recording on both tuners. While on this screen I pulled up the quick menu selected MyVOD and selected House. Watched the recording of House. When House was over I selected delete. This took me to a blue screen with the picture showing in the top right. At this point the box stopped responding. Hopefully this can be passed along to the developers and help. Thanks.


----------



## Monty23

Well tonight both my HR20 and HR10 were set by Series Link and Season Pass to record "House" and "Unit" at 8:00. The HR10 recorded both just fine. The HR20 recorded only "Unit". Looking in the prioritizer it said there were no episodes scheduled for "House". Both were first run programs.


----------



## Chitown Newbie

HDMI ISSUE

Tonight, my girlfriend decided to watch a DVD, so she switched the input of the 42" plasma (HP PL4260N) over to the Component Input like we always do using the TV Input button on the D* Remote. When she came back to the satellite (which we have hooked up via HDMI), there was no sound. I've tried turning everything off, back on...nothing. I've tried resetting the HR20, nothing....not even a message my tv would give saying "HDMI Audio Unavailable"....nothing...

What do I do?


----------



## Chitown Newbie

I should add that I am running the OxE3 update from 10/21. I haven't had any problems (aside from my almost weekly lockup which I have just accepted).


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Chitown Newbie said:


> I should add that I am running the OxE3 update from 10/21. I haven't had any problems (aside from my almost weekly lockup which I have just accepted).


Pull the HDMI connection... and replugg it in.
If that doesn't work... Unplug your TV (yes your TV)...

After that... be sure to post your Make/Model number of your TV, so that DirecTV knows what unit is having an issue.

Aslo about that nick name.... you know you are now going to be a Newbie for ever...

:newbie:


----------



## Chitown Newbie

Earl
Thanks...unplugging the TV worked.

The make/model is posted in my original post. It's a Hewlett Packard PL4260N

And it's funny...I was thinking the same thing about my name as I was posting...I'm gonna have to do something about that


----------



## mwhip

I think two versions ago I was fine but these last two I have had some issues more on this current one. At least one recording a night just does not record it is in the scheduler and one of the tuners is on that channel but it does not record. If I manually hit record it records but if I try to play it I get nothing. I have to change the channel then back to the program and hit record. It did this to me yesterday on Heroes and tonight on FNL. Luckily I have my 2 R10's as backup.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Chitown Newbie said:


> Earl
> The make/model is posted in my original post.
> 
> And it's funny...I was thinking the same thing about my name as I was posting...I'm gonna have to do something about that


Sorry... my bad... I have been up way to long tonight.

We can have your user name changed at a later time, if you decide to hang out longer.... Just PM what you want it to be.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Chi Newbie...

I've had the same problem with my HR10 D*Tivo and Samsung DLP occasionally. I usually get that combination to work by either cycling thru the TV's inputs or sometimes by changing channels on the Tivo. It seems that HDMI has a few ambiguities in the specification that need to be worked out. These may or may not be D* fault, as it might be they are doing everything "right" and the TV might not be.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 69RoadRunner

So, what are the odds for an early Thursday morning update?


----------



## Mavrick

69RoadRunner said:


> So, what are the odds for an early Thursday morning update?


Does not look good now that it seems that there is a new version OxEF starting to be deployed on the west coast.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

0xEB national has been removed.
0xEF is now rolling out. If all goes well, 0xEF may go national in the next 48 hours.

Until then this 0xE3 thread will remain open.


----------



## LameLefty

Earl Bonovich said:


> 0xEB national has been removed.
> 0xEF is now rolling out. If all goes well, 0xEF may go national in the next 48 hours.
> 
> Until then this 0xE3 thread will remain open.


Thanks for the update, Earl. 0xE3 is working well for us and I like the features listed for EF. 4X FF, faster 30-sec Slip, DD fixed . . . woohoo! Bring it on.


----------



## mtnagel

Bug? I have a recurring manual recording for the repeat of South Park at midnight on thurs morning. It has worked fine for the last 2 weeks, but when I look in the to do list, it is scheduled to record every night. I went back and looked at how it's set up and it says every thurs. I will confirm when I get home, but it's weird that it worked before and now it's not.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Well... It looks as EF has gone national.
So this thread is close and unstuck.

Earl


----------

